# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 1/7/13 - RAW GETS ROCKED



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *Finally...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FINALLY :Rock

That is all


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::cheer:
Can't Wait lets hope Creative don't drop the ball.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

RaneGaming said:


> :mark::mark::mark::cheer:
> Can't Wait lets hope Creative don't drop the ball.


:vince Challenge Accepted.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

can't wait!!


IF U SMEEEEEEL WHAT THE DWAYNE IS COOKIN'?!


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

The Rock's on it, it is already better than any Raw in the last few months


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Walk-In said:


>


:lmao Yep, that's what I'll be watching too mostly. I'll try hard to catch Rock/Punk and whatever the Shield's doing, but that's about it. Any filler shit like Khali, Hornswoggle, or whatever else and WWE can fuck right off. I'll watch the Title game commercials over that crap.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't really cared about the BCS title game since it moved to ESPN, so I'll definitely be watching Monday Night Raw.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

This is how it should play out. show start rocks music hits he comes out to cut a promo on punk vs ryback and announces he will be on commentary for the match. 

later in the show we get a backstage promo between rock and ryback rock cuts some subtle jokes on him then wishes him luck. 

the main event is on punk and ryback are duke in it out with rock entertaining us on commentary burying Micheal Cole and stating it should and will be him that ends punk tittle reign with that rock get up goes into the ring and hits a rock bottom on ryback clotheslines punk out of the ring mouthing to him its you and me mofo.

rock turns heel at this point starts to kick ryback then gets cocky ryback recovers and knock rock down. then all of a sudden here comes the money hits the pa! its Shane o mac with a steel chair! with this distraction rock kips up and rock bottom ryback again then call for Shane to bring him the chair and starts beating the hell out of ryback with it then puts it on his face and does a peoples elbow.

The night ends with rock and Shane McMahon standing in the ring over rybacks body reunited with Shane now being rocks manager again.

the next night on smackdown rock comes out with Shane to his Hollywood them and completely trashes his home town.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

^^yeah right,keep dreaming....heel vs heel=not gonna work....and he would always get cheered


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> ^^yeah right,keep dreaming....heel vs heel=not gonna work....and he would always get cheered


 Yes he would still get cheered but he would still be a bad ass heel that trashes the crowd. 

just like Hollywood rock was. i should keep dreaming cause wwe wouldn't do something that cool just the same rock vs cena with cena not turning heel and having no idea how to sell a feud..


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope we'll see The Shield and Dwayne in the ring together


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGreatOneMark said:


> Yes he would still get cheered but he would still be a bad ass heel that trashes the crowd.
> 
> just like Hollywood rock was. i should keep dreaming cause wwe wouldn't do something that cool just the same rock vs cena with cena not turning heel and having no idea how to sell a feud..


Cena knows how to sell a feud Smile and then Smile More


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread being made on Friday, only the last months RAW's threads have been made 3 hours before the show. 

Don't blame ya. Big Dawg returning.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Cena knows how to sell a feud Smile and then Smile More


:no: this is why one of the two need to turn and i don't trust cena and vince wont let him so why not rock at lest he could bury cena some more.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Meh. Rock doesn't do it for me anymore. Not too pumped about the overall product when I KNOW that the end result at WrestleMania will be Rock/Cena II, Brock/HHH II, and Punk/Taker. There's no reason for me to be emotionally invested in anything when I know what the matches will be at the end. 

That being said, I'll tune in for Punk/Rock and Shield.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking forward to Punk/Rock, and that's exactly how it's going to be for the next few weeks.

Ryback and Shield can fuck off, though.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Will watch. First proper raw i will watch since raw 1000.

Rocks involvement will hopefully be great but Punk needs to raise his level dramatically.

Hope this is good.Likely to be bang average though


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Punter said:


> I'll tune in for Punk/Rock and Shield.


Same for me.

It'd be a fast foward job for me if it wasn't for these ballers.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I actually put in a request to take time off from work to see this live!!! I get paid for it so why the hell not, #TeamBringIt,#BootsToAsses


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punter said:


> Meh. Rock doesn't do it for me anymore. Not too pumped about the overall product when I KNOW that the end result at WrestleMania will be Rock/Cena II, Brock/HHH II, and *Punk/Taker*. There's no reason for me to be emotionally invested in anything when I know what the matches will be at the end.
> 
> That being said, I'll tune in for Punk/Rock and Shield.


Do we really know this one for sure? While Taker needs an opponent, I don't see it being Punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Do we really know this one for sure? While Taker needs an opponent, I don't see it being Punk.


Even so, Rock/Cena II and Lesnar/Hunter II don't get me excited at the thought of them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Might flick to it but I've gotta watch those fucks in 'Bama hopefully lose. :side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

That is all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:rock4 deserves an early thread. Well done, Starbuck 

Hyped as hell for this RAW, especially since it's been said there's a few rumored appearances. Only two more days!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

First Raw i'll watch since the slammy one. Well by watch, find it online and skip all the filler crap.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Excited for Raw but I'll be cheering for ND so might be watching more of the game.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm hoping the Rock can chew up on AJ. That will be the highlight of the night there lol.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Punter said:


> Meh. Rock doesn't do it for me anymore. Not too pumped about the overall product when I KNOW that the end result at WrestleMania will be Rock/Cena II, Brock/HHH II, and Punk/Taker. There's no reason for me to be emotionally invested in anything when I know what the matches will be at the end.
> 
> That being said, I'll tune in for Punk/Rock and Shield.


I agree with those matches being pretty unappealing considering the options they have BUT its pretty silly to say this bit below



> There's no reason for me to be emotionally invested in anything when I know what the matches will be at the end.


When the only reason you now this, is because you go out of your own way to read Wrestling Forums and Dirtsheets for example, if you just watched the product only HHH/Brock has been hinted at and in all honesty you wouldn't have any clue what the matches for WrestleMania would be at this point. Just saying dude, no point bitching about stuff that you can avoid :cool2

Anyway, GET READY :Rock


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> When the only reason you now this, is because you go out of your own way to read Wrestling Forums and Dirtsheets for example, if you just watched the product only HHH/Brock has been hinted at and in all honesty you wouldn't have any clue what the matches for WrestleMania would be at this point. Just saying dude, no point bitching about stuff that you can avoid :cool2


Doubt it. And even still, my end result would be the same towards the main-events if I read or did not read dirt sheets. Diappointment.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

The Rock and CM Punk segment, more buildup to the Royal Rumble match, and a TLC match. 

I hope this is what happens.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is where the important and meaningful RAW episodes begin. Super hyped about The Rock returning and the promos he will have with CM Punk. The TLC match should be good too.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Watch this RAW flop before your very eyes.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw discussion thread on a Friday night? A bit anxious, aren't we?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

TheGreatOneMark said:


> This is how it should play out. show start rocks music hits he comes out to cut a promo on punk vs ryback and announces he will be on commentary for the match.
> 
> later in the show we get a backstage promo between rock and ryback rock cuts some subtle jokes on him then wishes him luck.
> 
> ...


While I loved it, that was truly ludicrous.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Punk needs to bring back 'bad-ass pipe-bomb' self of his. He's been acting to cowardly and using too many cheap heel tactics lately, that won't cut it with The Rock.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Punk needs to bring back 'bad-ass pipe-bomb' self of his. He's been acting to cowardly and using too many cheap heel tactics lately, that won't cut it with The Rock.


:kobe you mean he's been acting like a heel?

I'd rather Punk keep playing the heel role than embrace his inner smark & turn CM Punk V The Rock into Dwyane V Phillip.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> :kobe you mean he's been acting like a heel?
> 
> I'd rather Punk keep playing the heel role than embrace his inner smark & turn CM Punk V The Rock into Dwyane V Phillip.


the Punk vs Rock that most people would like to see is Cm 'pipe-bomb' Punk vs The Rock. Why did Cm Punk become such a huge star in the first place, that it felt necessary to make Rock vs Punk take place? It was the pipe-bombs, the careless attitude he had during the Summer Of Punk. No one wants to see Rock vs typical heel Punk, the same typical heel who was losing to Randy Orton at WM and even the IWC had stopped expecting him to be a big star at that time. Rock returns for one/two matches in a year, you can't have him go against the typical heel and win. Punk has to feel like a challenge, in the ring and on the mic. 

I know he's being a heel, but recently he's been too cowardly it just won't work for a match as big as Rock vs Punk.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If Punk is going up against Rock, he has to step up his game, so I would expect the Punk we saw over a year ago to be the one we see come Monday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna send some horrible tweets to WWE if I don't see this man...


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> If Punk is going up against Rock, he has to step up his game, so I would expect the Punk we saw over a year ago to be the one we see come Monday.


I'm actually hoping The Rock steps up on the mic, to be quite honest.

Rock's mic skills during the WrestleMania buildup last year felt... rusty and sometimes held back.

Praying we see more of 2002-2004 Rock on the mic again. Back when he was more free and vocal with the disses.

And I'm also praying to the heavens for no more Twitter or Facebook mentions AGAIN.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DrugFreeGeorge said:


> I'm actually hoping The Rock steps up on the mic, to be quite honest.
> 
> Rock's mic skills during the WrestleMania buildup last year felt... rusty and sometimes held back.
> 
> ...


Whoo, 2004 Rock was intense, and so was 2003 hollywood Rock, not sure if Rock will be on that level.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you imagine if Ryback winning the WWE title?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It would be nice to see a TLC match at RAw. Hope Dwayne will be at the commentary


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

DrugFreeGeorge said:


> I'm actually hoping The Rock steps up on the mic, to be quite honest.
> 
> Rock's mic skills during the WrestleMania buildup last year felt... rusty and sometimes held back.
> 
> ...


Yes, they can definitely both step up from the last time we've seen them. I think there's a good chance of that happening as well if they drag each other upwards.

Punk probably gets more interesting things to work with, compared to the flat character of Ryback. It's also what he's been waiting for to happen for a while now. The Rock on the other hand hopefully gets triggered into stepping up his game and lowering his catchphrase repetition to a minimum.

I also expect Punk to sell The Rock's comments far, far more than Cena did, so that alone will make seem so much more important. Too bad we have such a short time to build it up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gonna send some horrible tweets to WWE if I don't see this man...


:mark: he looks awesome with that look.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Swagger (all american american) feuding over the USA title please.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He needs to lose the teal/turquoise singlet and pads, they look mega gay

Change it to black or something more manly

Oh and Rock/Ryback segment please :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> Yes, they can definitely both step up from the last time we've seen them. I think there's a good chance of that happening as well if they drag each other upwards.
> 
> Punk probably gets more interesting things to work with, compared to the flat character of Ryback. It's also what he's been waiting for to happen for a while now. The Rock on the other hand hopefully gets triggered into stepping up his game and lowering his catchphrase repetition to a minimum.
> 
> I also expect Punk to sell The Rock's comments far, far more than Cena did, so that alone will make seem so much more important. Too bad we have such a short time to build it up.


i agree it's kinda like rock and y2j doing promo's they did fantastic job together and brought the best out of each other.(Promo Wise)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Oh and Rock/Ryback segment please :mark:












Yes please. :mark:


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Im hoping Punk doesnt turn this into a ''omgzz gaiizzz did u just sii how i ownzz dueinnzzz'' i know he is a big mark for himself so hopefully he doesnt ask for protection like cena did


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Rock in an interview on his upcoming Wrestlemania 29 storyline:



> "The storyline will be that starting this coming Monday [for RAW], I’m gonna go back, and it’s going to be a big return. That will lead to, hopefully, what will be the biggest WrestleMania of all time at Giants Stadium. I will headline that show, with someone who I can’t say right now. We’ve got an amazing four months lined up and planned out that will culminate in the biggest WrestleMania of all time. It’s going to be a hell of a thing."


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking forward to it, some of the potential confrontations or promo material could very well be the epic stuff that is remembered in years to come.

Punk has been aware of this, and Rock for about 6 months now I imagine, this is the biggest feud for Punk in his career, and for Rock this is the most important of his comeback, I like to believe that in that 6 months they've been talking, discussing, coming up with ideas (like maybe the Knees2Faces shirt), small exchanges, anything and everything so that tomorrow they maybe don't know exactly what they're gonna say, but they know what they're doing and what's going to work and not work. I'm praying this isn't a case of WWE Creative figuring it out tomorrow afternoon over a cup of coffee.

Though if ratings remain poor, I fully expect suicides on the forums similar to Christians discovering there is no God.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Ron Swanson said:


> Rock in an interview on his upcoming Wrestlemania 29 storyline:


I would love it if they have the next four months planned out, week by week, _already_. Doubt it though.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> I would love it if they have the next four months planned out, week by week, _already_. Doubt it though.


Maybe they've been booking the next 4 months during the past 6, which would explain the trainwreck TV we've been watching.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Maybe they've been booking the next 4 months during the past 6, which would explain the trainwreck TV we've been watching.


to be honest I wouldn't be surprised, because in terms of importance not much a shit was given since baring RAW 1000, hell even Brock/Triple H sucked which im sure had a decent chunk of planning.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, I'm looking forward so much to Raw and the upcoming months with THE ROCK being back. With him back it's going to be tremendous. And obviously there's no way that Ryback will win the WWE title from Punk at Raw, or before the month of May.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I think there is now (at least in WWE) 4 kinds of alliances:

Face

Tweener

Heel

Cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Maybe they've been booking the next 4 months during the past 6, which would explain the trainwreck TV we've been watching.


If it means we are about to see 4 months of pure awesomeness, than it was worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Expecting Lesnar to show up this month. I think he'll enter himself in the Rumble.

Would be nice to see him on this RAW though.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> Expecting Lesnar to show up this month. I think he'll enter himself in the Rumble.
> 
> Would be nice to see him on this RAW though.


Makes me wonder--has there been ANY mention of Brock since SummerSlam? I would think there's untapped storyline potential in the fact that Heyman is now managing Punk (though I guess a manager can have multiple clients).

Or maybe this has been addressed and I missed it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Makes me wonder--has there been ANY mention of Brock since SummerSlam? I would think there's untapped storyline potential in the fact that Heyman is now managing Punk (though I guess a manager can have multiple clients).
> 
> Or maybe this has been addressed and I missed it.


They'll probably touch on that briefly when Brock finally does return. Like with a match that has a non-finish for a TV main event (w/Punk & Lesnar accompanied by Heyman - teaming against HHH and someone --- with a DQ finish or something as to not give too much of Lesnar/HHH away on free TV)... 

Back on topic, can't wait for Monday's RAW, Punk in a TLC Match defending the title and Rock's return! Not to mention something with The Sheild most likely and Team Hell No. So amped! (also glad that Punk will be wrestling again, as I'm a huge Punk supporter but he has been cutting a very similar promo each week during his injury angle - so it will be more fresh now that he's wrestling again IMO). Can't wait for Monday!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Thought it was Monday for a second when I saw this thread.

Fuck you guys. :sadpanda


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Thought it was Monday for a second when I saw this thread.
> 
> Fuck you guys. :sadpanda


Poor Panda go watch Shield At TLC it will make you feel better


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk gonna be shitting all over Rocky come Monday.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I cannot keep my excitement concealed for the Punk/Rock confrontation. :mark:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Alex said:


> I cannot keep my excitement concealed for the Punk/Rock confrontation. :mark:


Cant wait till Punk calls Rock by his real name which angers the people who take wrestling to seriously.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cant wait till Rock calls Punk by his real name which angers the people who take wrestling too seriously.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Cant wait till Rock calls Punk by his real name which angers the people who take wrestling too seriously.


Cant wait until Rock makes CM Punk look like a geek at RR.

Then I cant wait until Cena makes Rock look like a geek at WM.

This ends with the top dog on top as it should because its best for THE BUSINESS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think Punk might own Rock for the first couple of promos then run out of shit to say


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Really excited! First WWE related show I'll watch since Raw 1000. ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cant wait until Rock makes CM Punk look like a geek at RR.
> 
> Then I cant wait until Cena makes Rock look like a geek at WM.
> 
> This ends with the top dog on top as it should because its best for THE BUSINESS.


Yep, I can't wait either. Been a long ass time since the Fruit was WWE Champion!

And no, I'm not sarcastic like your new gimmick is supposed to act like.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Really excited! First WWE related show I'll watch since Raw 1000. ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


yet you always post that CM Punk's promo's are shit, and "one dimensional" 

how can you make that statement if you don't even watch the program?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

StLSaint_75 said:


> yet you always post that CM Punk's promo's are shit, and "one dimensional"
> 
> how can you make that statement if you don't even watch the program?


He's a typical Punk hater, there is no logic to his madness, only hate. :cuss:


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cant wait until Rock makes CM Punk look like a geek at RR.
> 
> Then I cant wait until Cena makes Rock look like a geek at WM.
> 
> This ends with the top dog on top as it should because its best for THE BUSINESS.


Best for business = Rock vs Lesnar at Mania

What's not best for business = Rock vs Cena at Mania...twice in a lifetime....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Best for business = Rock vs Lesnar at Mania
> 
> What's not best for business = Rock vs Cena at Mania...twice in a lifetime....


Agree with you there. It's like E3 showing off the same games two years in a row. We need something more exciting and fresh to go off.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I give around .439 nano-fucks about Dwayne swanning back in for a few months between pictures. Yawn. 

I'm ready for Big, Bearded Bork Lazer's road to Wrestlemania, though.


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

If Roman Reigns interrupts the ROCK with the shield, I have a feel hes going to get Rock Bottom'd at the next family gathering.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Stad. said:


> Punk gonna be shitting all over Rocky come Monday.


Punk's really good on the mic, but when Rock goes loose all over Punk (without any backstage or PG restrictions), Rock is going to kill Punk. And that's absolutely no shame for Punk, but just a testament to the greatness of The Rock.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cant wait until Rock makes CM Punk look like a geek at RR.
> 
> Then I cant wait until Cena makes Rock look like a geek at WM.
> 
> This ends with the top dog on top as it should because its best for THE BUSINESS.


Paul 'THE BUSINESS' Levesque

:jpl

I give them 2 weeks to fuck this up lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

2 weeks? HA. You're being too kind.

First week and people will be moaning. No, right after RAW on Monday.

Dead cert.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll honest to God be completely fine with a feud about the title, about Punk wanting to keep it and Rock wanting to take it from him. But the second they start all this Dwayne/Phil/I'm here and you're not/twitter/moviestar/trending worldwide shit, it's going to be ruined for me. Since I'm convinced that the latter is what we're getting, my hopes aren't very high. I'm excited about Rock winning the title again and that's about it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hopefully they lay some GAME seeds for the Lesnar V Game match so HHH gets his much needed win back. Therefore telling the people that WWE is better then UF(AKE)C and putting over THE WRESTLING BUSINESS.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

"And all that stuff" My fav HHH sayings in interviews on radio and TV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

THE BUSINESS is my personal favorite. In this business....this business is all about....in this business you have to do this.....this business ain't easy.....IM GNA RUN DIZ BIZNUS AWWW YEAHHHHH. He likes to talk about THE BUSINESS...a lot lol.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"HHHeres the thing" is an underrated gem.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"You see because..."


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck, you not tired of changing your sig every 2 mins? How dare you aswell telling a respected Rock mark to fuck off out of that thread. You are on my list of enemies now, Tony.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Starbuck, you not tired of changing your sig every 2 mins? How dare you aswell telling a respected Rock mark to fuck off out of that thread. You are on my list of enemies now, Tony.


I'm not changing it every 2 minutes lol. I'm using signavatar. It randomises them for you. You don't want me as an enemy, TRS. I will :buried you.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Stad. said:


> Punk gonna be shitting all over Rocky come Monday.


Good. That can only MEAN ONE thing..the Rock is winning the WWE title and pissing the IWC off once again when their favorite fetish doesn't get another month to bring ratings down with an overrated reign.


----------



## geekgoddess (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm excited for the return of The Rock! I think Punk will retain his title so he will have a rivalry for the WWE Championship with The Rock.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

First Raw I'll be watching in months. Though I'll be switching to the Irish/Tide game at times unless it's a blowout or when Rock shows up.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I give them 2 weeks to fuck this up lol.


Well the feud is only going to be 3 weeks long. If they make through the first promo I'll be happy.



Starbuck said:


> I'll honest to God be completely fine with a feud about the title, about Punk wanting to keep it and Rock wanting to take it from him. But the second they start all this Dwayne/Phil/I'm here and you're not/twitter/moviestar/trending worldwide shit, it's going to be ruined for me. Since I'm convinced that the latter is what we're getting, my hopes aren't very high. I'm excited about Rock winning the title again and that's about it.


I feel exactly the same. It was tried/tested and failed with Rock/Cena. However, I have hope it won't go down that route. Punk is a heel and won't be "there for the people" like Cena supposedly was. I think it will simply be about Punk wanting to prove to Rock that others can still hang and that Punk wants to still hold the title.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not changing it every 2 minutes lol. I'm using signavatar. It randomises them for you. You don't want me as an enemy, TRS. I will :buried you.


:mark: Starbuck with some ruthless aggression, that is a sight to see.


And like most of you stated here, I really wish that Punk doesn't bring in real life 'Dwayne' stuff into the promos, it will only look like he's grasping at straws.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> "You see because..."


"ya know..."

rock also likes saying "the fact of the matter is this"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rocky's fond of 'come hell or high water' too. Well, he used to be .



LuN™;12459850 said:


> :mark: Starbuck with some *ruthless aggression*, that is a sight to see.
> 
> 
> And like most of you stated here, I really wish that Punk doesn't bring in real life 'Dwayne' stuff into the promos, it will only look like he's grasping at straws.


:cena


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Seeing Starbucks ever changing Rock sigs, might do myself a new one to mark this special occasion.

BTW, expect too see a lot of bans in the near future, myself included lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shazayum said:


> "ya know..."
> 
> rock also likes saying "the fact of the matter is this"


I also think "just as sure as" and "guaranDAMNtee". 

Action packed week ahead of us, peeps...LET US ALL STAY EXTRA FAITHFUL...amen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Seeing Starbucks ever changing Rock sigs, might do myself a new one to mark this special occasion.
> 
> BTW, expect too see a lot of bans in the near future, myself included lol.


Signavatar is a wonderful thing when you have a couple of sigs you want to use, but can't decide which one to go with. I have like 4 different sigs as well. 

Think it only works to Premium users, as the rotating sig thing is considered as a .gif file.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbuck had some banners made, so signavater is a very fair option indeed.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Signavatar is a wonderful thing when you have a couple of sigs you want to use, but can't decide which one to go with. I have like 4 different sigs as well.
> 
> Think it only works to Premium users, as the rotating sig thing is considered as a .gif file.


Ahh... thanks for the suggestion. (Y)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:  Can't wait for the great one


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

This RAW will be great! :mark:


...hoping for some Ambrose too.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh yeah, this when all The Rock marks come back. Yay! :side:

I hope we get a lot of Punk/Rock tomorrow. At least one 20 minute segment please.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Problem, Duke?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hopefully they open with the Ryback/Punk stuff, or at least have it early in the show. So that way, they can focus on Punk/Rock to close the show without any Ryback or The Shield bullshit being involved. I'll be pissed off if there's anybody else included in this feud besides Rock, Punk, and Heyman. We only have three weeks, it should only be about Punk and Rock.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT 

THEROCKTHEROCKTHEROCKTHEROCKTHEROCKTHEROCKTHEROCKTHEROCK


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Problem, Duke?


Not at the moment. I'm just dreading what's to come.

Mark wars~!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It'll go like this.

Rock will start the show off and talk for a bit. Ryback will come out and say FEED ME MORE to Rocks face in the ring. Punk and Heyman will come out and insult both and then Rock will insult Punk and Heyman and then say he'll be sitting out at ringside watching the main event and the segment will end.

Punk/Ryback will end with TS getting involved and helping Punk win. They'll all beat him down until Rock makes the save and Rock and Ryback fights them all off to end the show.

If that isn't how it's done, I'll be shocked.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

^ Hello Dave Meltzer, have we met? 

Joking aside, you're right.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Not at the moment. I'm just dreading what's to come.
> 
> Mark wars~!


You gotta love it, dawg


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking forward to The Rock, kicking Punks ass all over gods green earth... if ya smell what the rock is cooking.. Hoping the Rocks promo's are more similar to when he was full time 10 years ago, a bit less of twitter trends, and how happy he is to be back. Whatever he does, at least he's there though :rock4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryback to go into business for himself and legit injure Punk so he gets the title shot at the Rumble.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It'll go like this.
> 
> Rock will start the show off and talk for a bit. Ryback will come out and say FEED ME MORE to Rocks face in the ring. Punk and Heyman will come out and insult both and then Rock will insult Punk and Heyman and then say he'll be sitting out at ringside watching the main event and the segment will end.
> 
> ...


That sounds absolutely terrible and the worst possible thing they could come up with. It'll happen 100%.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What do you want them to do? 20 min promos every week? Look at the Cena/Rock feud.

You need more than that. You need action.

Green Light he'd ^ kill himself if Big Hungry did that.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know if they'll bring Rock out to start the show, probably hype it until he appears in hour 2. Promo, then later he bumps into Cena backstage, staredown. And later after Punk has won his match, he Rock Bottoms him.

Maybe POSSIBLY get attacked by the Shield as well.




NeyNey said:


> This RAW will be great! :mark:
> 
> 
> ...hoping for some Ambrose too.


Fucking this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope the Rock literally fucks Cena in the ass.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

what if the rock cost ryback the match, cause he has to settle down things with punk and has no interest in ryback?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope the Rock literally fucks Cena in the ass.


Steady the fuck on. 

That comes later.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It'll go like this.
> 
> Rock will start the show off and talk for a bit. Ryback will come out and say FEED ME MORE to Rocks face in the ring. Punk and Heyman will come out and insult both and then Rock will insult Punk and Heyman and then say he'll be sitting out at ringside watching the main event and the segment will end.
> 
> ...


So that's supposed to have us "talk" ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes. It'll have people talking one way or another. Threads will be made and mark wars raging.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What do you want them to do? 20 min promos every week? Look at the Cena/Rock feud.
> 
> You need more than that. You need action.
> 
> Green Light he'd ^ kill himself if Big Hungry did that.


Or you know, have a legitimate feud between the two without a talentless excuse for a wrestler in Ryback and an annoyance in The Shield. I know, a legit feud, it's crazy isn't it? Cena/Rock sucked because there was no chemistry and the two just bombed in every promo they cut. Obviously I don't know the chemistry Rock and Punk might have but I could only imagine how much better it's going to be than Rock/Cena. Only possible if it's just one on one.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cole: OMG BIG HUNGRY CAN SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the main reasons Rock and Cena feud sucked was because they kept having 20 min promos and kept going around in circles.


Which will happen if that's what happens in this feud. 

Yes we need promos between them but they have 5 shows to do that. We also need both getting physical with each other. Which I think we will see.

RAW/SD

RAW

RAW/SD.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> One of the main reasons Rock and Cena feud sucked was because they kept having 20 min promos and kept going around in circles.
> 
> 
> Which will happen if that's what happens in this feud.
> ...


Yes, I know. But even watching one of their promos together is cringe-worthy, because they just can't work together. They're awful working with one another. Having the same promo every week didn't help matters at all. But of course, I agree Rock/Punk needs to have a much better story and they must get more physical, but why does that have to include Ryback and Shield? They could very well pull off an angle like that with just Rock and Punk.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It's one show out of five, man. Plenty of time for it to be one on one. It's just adding to the story that's all.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It's one show out of five, man. Plenty of time for it to be one on one. It's just adding to the story that's all.


Fair enough, but I expect that if Shield or Ryback or whoever for that matter are involved in the first show, then they'll more than likely be involved in more. All I'm saying is, I prefer the feud be kept between Rock and Punk, the entire time.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Really looking forward to Raw, for the first time in a while. 

Rocky!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

First RAW I can remember being legitimately excited about in a long ass time, trying to keep my expectations reasonable though.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Not at the moment. I'm just dreading what's to come.
> 
> Mark wars~!


That honestly sounds like a show on the A&E network. Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

First Raw of 2013!! Should be a good show with the rock back (finally!)


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, Finally the Jabroni Beater is back on Raw!!!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Another loss for Ryback~!

Only a Rumble win can save him now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How convenient, because Ryback's going to win the Rumble in about 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JohnCena
> Tallahassee was great! Now all @WWE eyes focus on Tampa and the return of @TheRock. #RAW sure to be unforgettable!


-


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Unforgettable huh?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Walk-In said:


>


I love a good RAW with The Rock, but they'll have to have Lesnar and The Undertaker also return to get me away from Notre Dame/Alabama to be honest. GO IRISH!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't wait for Raw. Looking forward for the Road to 'mania to actually begin.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> First RAW I can remember being legitimately excited about in a long ass time, trying to keep my expectations reasonable though.


I'm not excited at all. I'm keeping my expectations as low as possible. And I haven't read much of the dirtsheets so I have no idea why everybody's excited.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Ryback22
> Lets see if @therock is still cookin. Feeding Time. #FeedMeMore


-


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Ryback appears anywhere near the Rock while he has a mic I might actually start marking lol. But im assuming Vince probably begged him not to make fun of Ryback.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> If Ryback appears anywhere near the Rock while he has a mic I might actually start marking lol. But im assuming Vince probably begged him not to make fun of Ryback.


LOL am crying just thinking about it poor ryback


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback's gonna own Dwayne on the mic,WOOO!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> Ryback's gonna own Dwayne on the mic,WOOO!


Hahaha 

Ryback: Feed Me Rock


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

What issue does Ryback have with Rock? 

Last I checked that tard has a title match to worry about, leave Rock to his own devices a.k.a Punk. Really don't wanna see him involved in this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Only way I want Ryback near Rocky is to be insulted by him. 2mins at most then get away. Dude needs to get beat by Punk then move on. He'll be irrelevant once again after tomorrow. :yes

I really hope we get THE ROCK. Not Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. We NEED the actual character.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Ryback isn't ready for the type of fan backlash he'll get if he starts anything with The Rock, and he's not ready for the whipping that Rock or Punk will give him. *


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Hinting a return?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

iDogBea said:


> What issue does Ryback have with Rock?
> 
> Last I checked that tard has a title match to worry about, leave Rock to his own devices a.k.a Punk. Really don't wanna see him involved in this.


Well in case you didn't notice, winning that title match would result in a match against The Rock?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky q


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

go back to the electrifying shirts,rocky!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally...A reason to watch RAW when The GOAT is coming back once again to save, carry and bring back some life to a dead product. Can't wait for this and his SD return in his hometown. 






GET READY...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Finally...A reason to watch RAW when The GOAT is coming back once again to save, carry and bring back some life to a dead product. Can't wait for this and his SD return in his hometown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting a video. I forgot who The Rock was...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Shame on you, Phil.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Expecting a lot of fuckery and run-ins during the TLC match tonight. Shield, Rock, probably Cena, Maddox, Al Snow, Max Mini etc. Can't wait.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sting will do a run in too. He'll come down from the rafters and land in the ring, wave at the hard camera and go back up. Everyone will be like "Was that Sting?" Others will say "Nah, that was Dean Ambrose" "What you talking about, Brah? Dean already debut brah." "Oh yeah"

"You drugged up brah?"

"Yeah, yeah I am brah" Everyone will be cunfused.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The only thing that comes from the rafters in WWE is shit.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Ryback22
> Lets see if @therock is still cookin. Feeding Time. #FeedMeMore


Time for those Ryback SUCKS chants


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

The Great One is back! Yes!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn it's finally here. Raw is tonight.

It's gone quite quickly to be honest and I'm excited for Raw for the first time since November when The Shield debuted. I just think the WWE could nail it tonight. They always go all out for the Road to Wrestlemania and this Raw has been built up for the past weeks, months even. I just hope they have a solid book and won't go re-writing it over the course of the day. Come on WWE, don't disappoint.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Boubt to head out soon, and I'll probably be thinking about tonights RAW all day. :lol been a while since I felt like this for a RAW. And seeing that Ryback tweet, damn, some good interactions should take place tonight. (Y)


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

one word: PUMPED!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Pumped for Raw, the first time in a long time. Hopefully something big happens tonight.

Thank god I'm not working tonight... come on 8 o'clock!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I watched the first Raw after Wrestlemania 14 last night (3/30/98). It's the episode where Vince unveils the Winged Eagle belt, Stone Cold gets arrested, The Rock takes over the Nation, and Triple H forms the new DX. 

I fear that I may have made a mistake, because now I remember how amazing Raw can be (it's been a while since I've re-watched an episode), and that episode of Raw was better than anything I've seen in ages. That one 2 hour episode of Raw accomplished more than a full year of WWE programming nowadays.

Hopefully WWE step up their game tonight. Punk/Rock, The Shield, Bryan and Cesaro doesn't sound too bad. :cool2


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally i got the reason to watch Raw without fastfoward.


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

CM punk Vs Ryback = Double interference clusterfuck from Cena and The Rock


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> I watched the first Raw after Wrestlemania 14 last night (3/30/98). It's the episode where Vince unveils the Winged Eagle belt, Stone Cold gets arrested, The Rock takes over the Nation, and Triple H forms the new DX.
> 
> I fear that I may have made a mistake, because now I remember how amazing Raw can be (it's been a while since I've re-watched an episode), and that episode of Raw was better than anything I've seen in ages. That one 2 hour episode of Raw accomplished more than a full year of WWE programming nowadays.
> 
> Hopefully WWE step up their game tonight. Punk/Rock, The Shield, Bryan and Cesaro doesn't sound too bad. :cool2


Ha. I'm actually watching the entire 2000 year accordingly, as in 1 Raw and 1 SD per week for the rest of the year. I've watched the first 2 shows of the year and well, there really is no comparison. It isn't even fair. The McMahon-Helmsley Era is in full swing, Mick Foley got fired the week before, Triple H fights Show for the WWF Title and wins, Rock gets put in a 3 on 1 handicap match against DX and if he loses he's fired, Foley comes to save him and that ends Raw. Wow. We don't get that much shit in a month of WWE TV these days never mind one fucking night and I didn't even get to SD yet. It's ridiculous and that's without mentioning the IC title storyline with Jericho and Chyna, the tag title storyline with the Outlaws, Al Snow being a freak, Kurt Angle's undefeated streak and the list goes on and on. I'm saving the next 2000 Raw for after I watch tonight's show lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Odds of Cena/Rock segment tonight? I say 99 %


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

So finally...there's a reason to watch Raw. Sad part is...beside the Rock's segment, the entre show will probably suck.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Ha. I'm actually watching the entire 2000 year accordingly, as in 1 Raw and 1 SD per week for the rest of the year. I've watched the first 2 shows of the year and well, there really is no comparison. It isn't even fair. The McMahon-Helmsley Era is in full swing, Mick Foley got fired the week before, Triple H fights Show for the WWF Title and wins, Rock gets put in a 3 on 1 handicap match against DX and if he loses he's fired, Foley comes to save him and that ends Raw. Wow. We don't get that much shit in a month of WWE TV these days never mind one fucking night and I didn't even get to SD yet. It's ridiculous and that's without mentioning the IC title storyline with Jericho and Chyna, the tag title storyline with the Outlaws, Al Snow being a freak, Kurt Angle's undefeated streak and the list goes on and on. I'm saving the next 2000 Raw for after I watch tonight's show lol.


That sounds amazing. 2000 is probably my favourite year. I'm really looking forward to watching all of that again. I still remember 100% believing that Foley was gone for good when he was fired. Think I might've even shed a solitary tear. :lmao

Vince really had his cap screwed on tight back then. I'd almost forgotten just how much better the product used to be.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

IT'S TIME FOR RAW TO GET RAWKED!










:mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheShield said:


> CM punk Vs Ryback = Double interference clusterfuck from Cena and The Rock


Why would Cena interfere?


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

You won't be able to watch one RAW and SD! a week from 2000 knowing you can watch the next one(s) straight away. They are way too awesome to be able to resist. Trust me. Watch yourself watch the whole year really quickly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Stand back, there's a Hurricane coming through.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cannot wait for tonight :bateman


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who will get buried tonight?

A.) Ziggler
B.) Team Rhodes Scholars
C.) Cesaro
D.) All of the above


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

^^love that Bateman pic hahahah


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's tonight, fellas, 10 hours to go :mark:
Hyped as f**k for this RAW.




Skyfall said:


> who will get buried tonight?
> 
> A.) Ziggler
> B.) Team Rhodes Scholars
> ...


E.) Ryder (as always)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ LIke Ryder is getting on TV, Brah.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ LIke Ryder is getting on TV, Brah.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Who's Zach Ryder? Never heard of him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> Who's Zach Ryder? Never heard of him.


Just a jobber who couldn't get over in the ring, so he had to make comedy skits on youtube to get over instead. WWE hired him and pretty much killed his buzz by pushing him then jobbing him back out. He made no real impact and never will, just another comedy character. Except Santino is actually funny, whereas Zach is not. Release his ass already.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

But hey, he can always go on Twitter and moan like a bitch. Look where that got him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I actually feel bad saying that; he did try and he still gets good crowd cheers. Too bad.


I feel like Shield will jump Ryback, then the Rock will come in to help him (but Punk retains title), and Cena will come in to help Rock. The End.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

straight from WWE.com 

"Oh, also, some guy called “The Rock” is coming back to Raw for the first time in six months. Maybe you’ve heard of him."

fuck you WWE.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Skyfall said:


> straight from WWE.com
> 
> "Oh, also, some guy called “The Rock” is coming back to Raw for the first time in six months. Maybe you’ve heard of him."
> 
> fuck you WWE.


Nothing wrong with that. Unless you think they're serious.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel it's just like a slap in the face. "Hey, remember the Rock? Yeah, he said he's never leaving but he hasn't been here in like 6 months so...." Of course, I might be the only person on this site not so excited for the rock's return; as I think it'll push aside current superstars, he'll hog the title scene, and he'll be gone right when I start to give a damn. 

and I do consider him to be the GOAT even(in my own eyes).


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Might watch this live.. (English hours) madness?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/74482/...tle-storyline-going-forward-and-more.html?p=1



> Big Show vs. Alberto Del Rio will continue to be the direction WWE goes into for the Royal Rumble. The early Raw script features a continuation of that storyline. As we noted last week in the PWInsider.com Elite section, Randy Orton and Sheamus are planned to feature prominently into the World title picture leading into Wrestlemania itself.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Skyfall said:


> I feel it's just like a slap in the face. "Hey, remember the Rock? Yeah, he said he's never leaving but he hasn't been here in like 6 months so...." Of course, I might be the only person on this site not so excited for the rock's return; as I think it'll push aside current superstars, he'll hog the title scene, and he'll be gone right when I start to give a damn.
> 
> and I do consider him to be the GOAT even(in my own eyes).


Seemed like underselling to me. 

Like "We've got this massive superstar on the show for the first time in six months... no big deal".


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Skyfall said:


> straight from WWE.com
> 
> "Oh, also, some guy called “The Rock” is coming back to Raw for the first time in six months. Maybe you’ve heard of him."
> 
> fuck you WWE.


its actually quite clever if you ask ne


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Seemed like underselling to me.
> 
> Like "We've got this massive superstar on the show for the first time in six months... no big deal".


Rock doesn't need the big sell. He sells himself, people always know when he's coming back.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if the worlds strongest man Mark Henry returns tonight????


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Spoiler: rock


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

This is the most excited ive been for Raw in a long time. Cant wait for Rocks return and the TLC match. Wrestlemania season is here!!!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

If ya smellllooo, what DA RACH is.... FEED! ME! MORE!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'll admit that I am interested in RAW tonight. Hopefully they don't disappoint.

As for that sentence from WWE.com on The Rocks return.. It is called sarcasm. No big deal people.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JY57 said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/74482/...tle-storyline-going-forward-and-more.html?p=1


Don't see how that needs to be a report...Considering Del Rio-Show have been feuding already, and Orton-Sheamus are in the rumble, seems obvious Del Rio-Show would face off at rumble....Even a 6 year old could have told you that.


But would be cool if at the rumble, it ends up being a fatal 4 way elimination match. Though would that be too similar to elimination chamber just the month before?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I know it's most likely not gonna happen, but I would expect a level 3 shitstorm if The Ryback gets the title tonight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Skyfall said:


> straight from WWE.com
> 
> "Oh, also, some guy called “The Rock” is coming back to Raw for the first time in six months. Maybe you’ve heard of him."
> 
> fuck you WWE.














You don't get the humor in stuff do you....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I know it's most likely not gonna happen, but I would expect a level 3 shitstorm if The Ryback gets the title tonight.


Just think of the Fantastic Promo's we would get building up to RR :mark::mark::mark: /End Sarcasm


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Stand back, there's a Hurricane coming through.


Hehe, Rock's mini-feud with Hurricane in 2003 was indeed awesome.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Not watching. I'll just watch the Rock segment when I have time to lose this week. This company sucks.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tony316 said:


> Not watching. I'll just watch the Rock segment when I have time to lose this week. This company sucks.


Yet TNA puts out the best wrestling product of all time every single week. Amirite?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Duke Droese said:


> Yet TNA puts out the best wrestling product of all time every single week. Amirite?


Absolutely right.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

really want sandow and the rock to have a segment tonight or at some point in the near future have a feeling it would be tv gold


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the first time I'll be watching WWE programming since the Slammys episode, so I've had my 'mediocrity levels' expanded for now. 

I expect despair, over-reactions, joy, apathy and countless Database Errors. 

Oh, and for the show itself, how the fuck should I know?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They could also build for a Rock, Punk, Cena, Ziggler, Ryback and Langston Elimination Chamber tonight as well


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock/Punk promo is probably the only thing looking forward to. We need a build for the Rumble match!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> last week at work, i had actual crap dumped on me, today is all about someone better (taller) @TheRock @WWE #HappyMonday





> No respect, i tell ya! But seriously if @TheRock is here in @WWE whos out making terrible movies? Oh right @JohnCena JK JK &#55357;&#56841;





> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> but seriously folks @TheRock is here in @WWE hide your sharpies & teleprompters JK JK i cant (both of mine are pink) &#55357;&#56876;





> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> I kid, i kid. Speaking of kids, mine are afraid of the tooth fairy! let me rephrase: theyre afraid @TheRock will make ANOTHER tooth


.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

the fox said:


> .


I Love the Rock but DANG we need a Ziggler/Rock Segment.
That was fantastic


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Those are definitely kayfabe tweets, looks like we'll get a Rock/Ziggler interaction tonight or in the upcoming weeks.

Interesting.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wouldn't miss tonights RAW for anything. Looking really forward to this night episode!


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Judged by those tweets, Ziggler is eating a Rock Bottom fo' sho. :Rock


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Judged by those tweets, Ziggler is eating a Rock Bottom fo' sho. :Rock


Rock to pull a Mr. Ass-esque burial on Billy Gunn II. :Rock


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So basically The Rock will be having a segment with everyone :Rock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I know it's most likely not gonna happen, but I would expect a level 3 shitstorm if The Ryback gets the title tonight.


I came to post exactly this. A plot so ridiculous, Vince may just do it. If it happens, expect a Triple Threat at the Rumble, and an enormous fucking shit storm on the forums. 

I dont think Ryback deserves a title yet. I still think his progression to a main title should have included an IC/US title reign, as it makes him look more credible. But now, they've botched his booking so bad, that his character can never be a strong as it was.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep hopefully he buries that buffoon :lol

Edit: Just Rock standing in the same ring as Ziggler is a burial. :rock4


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> but seriously folks, last week me & this girl were getting 'fast & furious' you know- sad JK JK @TheRock @WWE (i cry a lot)&#55357;&#56848;


definitely we are going to see Rock-Ziggler segment tonight or on smackdown this week


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Ha. I'm actually watching the entire 2000 year accordingly, as in 1 Raw and 1 SD per week for the rest of the year. I've watched the first 2 shows of the year and well, there really is no comparison. It isn't even fair. The McMahon-Helmsley Era is in full swing, Mick Foley got fired the week before, Triple H fights Show for the WWF Title and wins, Rock gets put in a 3 on 1 handicap match against DX and if he loses he's fired, Foley comes to save him and that ends Raw. Wow. We don't get that much shit in a month of WWE TV these days never mind one fucking night and I didn't even get to SD yet. It's ridiculous and that's without mentioning the IC title storyline with Jericho and Chyna, the tag title storyline with the Outlaws, Al Snow being a freak, Kurt Angle's undefeated streak and the list goes on and on. I'm saving the next 2000 Raw for after I watch tonight's show lol.


Any chance you could let me know where to get these episodes either on here or by pm? I've looked for them alot.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lol Ziggler is actually a pretty funny guy, it's just a shame he has zero presence or charisma on the mic or he could really go far


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

inb4 The Rock does the Rock Bottom on AJ LEE


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

^
:mark: :mark: :mark:

Yes please.

But in today's era nah.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Rock to get superkicked. :cool2 :believe


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The teleprompter/sharpies comment was hilarious.

I wanna see Rock do the people's elbow on AJ and mock her skip right before dropping the elbow. :Rock


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> The teleprompter/sharpies comment was hilarious.
> 
> I wanna see Rock do the people's elbow on AJ and mock her skip right before dropping the elbow. :Rock


The People's Skip before a rock bottom Make it happen


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ziggler - dour on promos and Twitter.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Can someone explain the teleprompters/sharpies joke please?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Got The Rock back this week & most likely Austin next week too.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Where did he got this black eye?!!


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

Where do you guys watch your old RAW episodes?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Debating whether or not to stay up and watch this now, even though I'll then only get about 3 hours sleep. The excitement of a :Rock :Ryback segment should carry me through the day :mark:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If Ziggler is trying to get noticed by The Rock for a future match, he might want to try harder. Call him Dwayne or something. Worked for Punk.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> Can someone explain the teleprompters/sharpies joke please?


Teleprompter = Reading off a script

Sharpies = Marker for #Notes2Wrist


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

GHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD 5 hours 15 minutes 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to Raw this week with an appearance from The Rock and the WWE Title TLC match.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Teleprompter = Reading off a script
> 
> Sharpies = Marker for #Notes2Wrist


Hahaha. Ah right, thanks man.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> If Ziggler is trying to get noticed by The Rock for a future match, he might want to try harder. Call him Dwayne or something. Worked for Punk.


Agree. Saying Dwayne gets you places. unk2


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

or "Dewey."


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

nwoattitude said:


> Where do you guys watch your old RAW episodes?


If you just type *old wwe episodes* into Google you will get some links from there.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoping for some Rock/Heyman and Rock/Ryback interaction on at least one show this week. RAW or SD.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No Punk/Rock promo 316AE?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> No Punk/Rock promo 316AE?


Of course, but you got 5 shows to do it. In two weeks it's probably going to be the final sell, now it's the opportunity to do something with Ryback before he fully goes to the Rumble match/Shield feud. It's probably going to be Rock/Ryback/Heyman/Punk segment to hype the title match.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

"You take them sunglasses off and I don't see The Rock... I see Dwayne Johnson and Dwayne Johnson can be beat." :cena3

I swear if we see more of this bullshit.... :cuss:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TheF1BOB said:


> "You take them sunglasses off and I don't see The Rock... I see Dwayne Johnson and Dwayne Johnson can be beat." :cena3
> 
> I swear if we see more of this bullshit.... :cuss:


Yeah, but we probably will. Still think the promos will be better between Punk/Rock than Cena/Rock which descended to catch phrases and no real substance. (I even thought The Rock was pretty lacklustre at times). Feel like him and Punk should work really well together and make each other raise their game. Hopefully we see the very _best_ of the Rock. Suppose a direct confrontation tonight might not be on the cards, plenty of time to build it up.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't watched wrestling at all for about 3 months now. Quick question, is this the first time The Rock has returned since CM Punk heel turn?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

seems everyone exciting for the Raw this night.

John Cena ‏@JohnCena 

Tallahassee was great! Now all @WWE eyes focus on Tampa and the return of @TheRock. #RAW sure to be unforgettable!
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Brian G.James ‏@WWERoadDogg 

I expect big things to happen tonight on Monday Night Raw! @TheRock and @JohnCena and @CMPunk are all in attendance. #fireworks #OUDK
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Tommy Dreamer ‏@THETOMMYDREAMER 

They r all on RAW tonight but I wrote about them last week @CMPunk @JohnCena and @TheRock best in the biz in 2012 http://www.thewhig.com/2013/01/03/the-inaugural-tommydreamer-wrestling-awards …
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Joey Styles ‏@JoeyStyles 

The Great One @TheRock returns to @WWE RAW tonight at 8PM ET on USA Network. Watch his most electrifying RAW moments http://


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Those are definitely kayfabe tweets, looks like we'll get a Rock/Ziggler interaction tonight or in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> Interesting.


Hehe, if that happens then Ziggler will get totally killed by Rock's mic work.



Rock316AE said:


> Hoping for some Rock/Heyman and Rock/Ryback interaction on at least one show this week. RAW or SD.


Yes! Rock/Heyman a couple of years ago was very entertaining too. 



wwffans123 said:


> seems everyone exciting for the Raw this night.
> 
> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> 
> ...


:cool2.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Faraday said:


> Yeah, but we probably will. Still think the promos will be better between Punk/Rock than Cena/Rock which descended to catch phrases and no real substance. (I even thought The Rock was pretty lacklustre at times). Feel like him and Punk should work really well together and make each other raise their game. Hopefully we see the very _best_ of the Rock. Suppose a direct confrontation tonight might not be on the cards, plenty of time to build it up.


I just fear the worse anytime I watch this show. Understandably though. Shit material with this roster leads to lackluster television even with The Rock involved. 

Just give me Rock/Brock and the promos write themselves.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 

I can't wait till #raw @TheRock had his first professional match against me corpus to #Mania

Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 

Boarding my plane to Tampa #raw #Rockq

Brooklyn Brawler ‏@brawlerreal 

Good Morning great wedding last night I aced my reading now getting fired up for #RAW #Rock


----------



## cenamark2 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Reasons CM Punk Should Not Face Ryback on WWE Raw*

I feel CM Punk should not face Ryback on Raw tonight for a number of reasons.

1. The Outcome Is Too Predictable
2. It Puts Punk at Risk of Getting Reinjured
3. It's Time for Punk to Move on to the Rock

These are the reasons I feel why this match should not happen on Raw tonight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Where did he got this black eye?!!


AJ


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

this will be my first 3hr raw.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TheF1BOB said:


> Just give me Rock/Brock and the promos write themselves.


Rock/Brock*

*With Paul Heyman in Brock's corner to deliver the mic work.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Even the Brooklyn Brawler wants a ticket on The Rock gravy train :Rock


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock beat him up. He was standing over him watching him tweeting the insults. Zig was giggling while doing it. 

Not giggling now, is he? Ham and egger.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Even the Brooklyn Brawler wants a ticket on The Rock gravy train :Rock


Ryback holding onto that train for dear life right now.

#RybackForChamp #MakeRybackersHappy


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Faraday said:


> Rock/Brock*
> 
> *With Paul Heyman in Brock's corner to deliver the mic work.


I was talking on a keyfabe side, none of this Dwayne BS.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ziggler obviously getting monkey flip lessons from John Cena.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

AJ beat the shit out of DZ? It certainly looks so. Poor Dolph.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Johnson said there's indeed a chance of Brock appearing tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> I was talking on a keyfabe side, none of this Dwayne BS.


"Come here Dwayne, I got ya now ya big weasel"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Mike Johnson said there's indeed a chance of Brock appearing tonight.


So basically he didnt say anything?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Look at all these bandwagoners getting all excited for RAW for once, i'm excited for RAW every week :cena2

No but seriously this is gonna be fucking sweet :mark: he guaran-damn-tees :Rock


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

can't fucking wait:mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I feel bad for creating this thread a couple of days in advance. A lot of folks are _very _excited about the show tonight. It isn't my fault if it sucks lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> "Come here Dwayne, I got ya now ya big weasel"


Inevitably followed by the F-5 and kicking Dwaynes new T-shirt* out of the ring for good measure. :cena4

*Dwayne don't wear fruity pebble caps. :cena2


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't wait till Dewey gets another knee in his face.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I feel bad for creating this thread a couple of days in advance. A lot of folks are _very _excited about the show tonight. It isn't my fault if it sucks lol.


If this show bombs, we are all coming for your ass! :cuss:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

All these Rock marks saying its the first time they're excited for a Raw in months.

I'm here and excited every week :cena3


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

blur said:


> Can't wait till Dewey gets another knee in his face.


You obviously mean him, and yes he had a prominent role in WCW:

















.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

At least we know RAW won't suck. 

The _Great One_ is back to save us.. for like 15 minutes, then he's gone again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

blur said:


> Can't wait till Dewey gets another knee in his face.


3 more weeks, blur. Enjoy them.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brooklyn Brawler to make the save when The Shield + Punk are beating down Rock and Ryback, calling it now.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I feel bad for creating this thread a couple of days in advance. A lot of folks are _very _excited about the show tonight. It isn't my fault if it sucks lol.


1. You ruined the ratings thread so it's too late for apologies.

2. Do you mean if this thread sucks or the show sucks?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh this thread very rarely sucks on a Monday night, regardless of how shite the show is.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> 3 more weeks, blur. Enjoy them.



Wanna make a double bet? If Rock doesn't get the title by the end of the night, you leave.

Ayt?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> 1. You ruined the ratings thread so it's too late for apologies.
> 
> 2. Do you mean if this thread sucks or the show sucks?


1. I ruined the ratings thread? It was ruined long before I closed it and opened a new one lol.

2. The show. All threads suck 8*D


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you think we'll see any Royal Rumble qualifying matches tonight?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Look at all these bandwagoners getting all excited for RAW for once, i'm excited for RAW every week :cena2





The Cynical Miracle said:


> All these Rock marks saying its the first time they're excited for a Raw in months.
> 
> I'm here and excited every week :cena3


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The only way I'll be happy with the outcome of tonight's Raw is if Brock Lesnar snaps The Rock's note-covered arm.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Tonights RAW is gonna be huge!*

Everyone seems to be hyping tonight on Twitter quite a lot. Latest one is Jim Ross calling it a "Hugely Important" broadcast. Road to Wrestlemania is definitely underway! So what are your predictions?

I'm gonna go with:

- Rock/Brock feud gets foreshadowed (cant get fully started since Rock has to deal with Punk), possibly Brock saves Punk in the title match, and again at the Rumble, so that we get Rock/Brock at Mania non-title.

- Promo's start for a Taker return

- Vince McMahon appearance (even if it's just for a bullshit Vickie segment, he needs to be there when the RTWM is kicking off)


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> 1. I ruined the ratings thread? It was ruined long before I closed it and opened a new one lol.
> 
> 2. The show. All threads suck 8*D


1. But you didn't include my masterpiece of a title. 

2. OH SNAP! :shocked:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


>


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

blur said:


> Wanna make a double bet? If Rock doesn't get the title by the end of the night, you leave.
> 
> Ayt?


Nah. You've already said it and I pulled you up on it and you said you'd leave.

But I ezpect you to go back on your word.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


>


It looks like The Horsemen were here, took a dump in the ring and left THAT 

Lethal and :flair was the best thing that ever happened in TNA


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Nah. You've already said it and I pulled you up on it and you said you'd leave.
> 
> But I ezpect you to go back on your word.



u scurred rock's gon' get his ass whooped by a midget? come on and accept the bet.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> 1. But you didn't include my masterpiece of a title.
> 
> 2. OH SNAP! :shocked:


1. If I could get away with it I would lol.

2. :cena2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

blur said:


> u scurred rock's gon' get his ass whooped by a midget? come on and accept the bet.


Nope. This place needs me! I here every day.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

blur said:


> Wanna make a double bet? If Rock doesn't get the title by the end of the night, you leave.
> 
> Ayt?


:bosh

no one would take you up on this. Rock obviously isnt going to be holding the title by the end of tonight...anyone who thinks so is delusional.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> 1. If I could get away with it I would lol.
> 
> 2. :cena2


1. Fair enough. 

2. :Rock3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Nope. This place needs me! I here every day.



UR A GIANTZ PUSSY.



Damn, the classic TV-provoking strategies are not working. unk3


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

It's almost time..tick tock..tick tock.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena better not get involved in any of Rock's segments.. or I'll put my fist through the TV.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Rock crashing the forums before RAW started. :rock:

edit: motherfucking smileys not working.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

blur said:


> Rock crashing the forums before RAW started. :rock:
> 
> edit: motherfucking smileys not working.


:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4:rock4


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

As a midget lover I guess It's not my destiny to use it. 

unk3


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Monday Night Gif. :vince


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got a pocket full of Hawthornes. :cena4


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

FINALLY....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

:sadpanda 3 hour's 30 mins left


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Cena better not get involved in any of Rock's segments.. or I'll put my fist through the TV.



This x100000
And I'm not even a rock mark.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't wait!!!:mark:

Finally...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The kayfabe test gets played tonight.

Does Punk raise the issue of Rock's suspiciously increased muscle mass or not?

I'd love it if he did raise that subject while he, Rock and Ryback were in the ring together, and Rock's only response was to raise his eyebrow as he cast a glance towards Ryback, before Punk smiled wickedly and took the conversation elsewhere.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

FINALLYYYY, DA GOAT IS BACK!!!!!

I predict 3.5+ rating show


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This actually feels like RAW 1000th.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Anark said:


> The kayfabe test gets played tonight.
> 
> Does Punk raise the issue of Rock's suspiciously increased muscle mass or not?
> 
> I'd love it if he did raise that subject while he, Rock and Ryback were in the ring together, and Rock's only response was to raise his eyebrow as he cast a glance towards Ryback, before Punk smiled wickedly and took the conversation elsewhere.


LOL Yes Yes Yes iv missed rockys eyebrow the WTF Did you just say look


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Operation get John Cena the title is go go go!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> Operation get John Cena the title is go go go!


Cena Needs another year like 2012 then i might THINK about letting him get a title shot untill then he can play with Aj and Ryback.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

First time I've been stoked for a RAW in a long time.

Going to mark out like woah when Rocky comes out oozing HGH from his pores.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena should have nothing to do with Rock/Punk. I hope Ryback has to face Heyman, this way punk wont have to compete and they could come up with some bs way The Shield can interfere


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> Operation get John Cena the title is go go go!


Same shit, different year. :argh:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

IF YAAAA SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuck waiting.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> Fuck waiting.


Time Machine or condom?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this episode can only go one of two ways. Both ways wind up pissing the IWC off. 

First, this episode spends every possible minute focusing on The Rock, having him appear in as many segments as possible,

or 

Second, the episode leaves Rock out until the very end, under-exposing the IWC to Rocky. 

At the end of the day, the forum will crash, and neckbeards will be upset. WWE wont be able to make anyone happy tonight, regardless of how many people say "CANT WAIT FOR DIS EPISODE"


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG CAN'T WAIT...to see Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, and Cesaro. :mark: 

Hopefully Dwayne doesn't take up more than a segment.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> :vince Challenge Accepted.


I laughed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Decided not to watch live. I don't want to fuck up my sleeping pattern since I just got it back. Looking forward to catching the show tomorrow though. I don't know why but for whatever reason, I feel stupidly optimistic about this show. Can't wait to find out just how wrong I am in the morning lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> Time Machine or condom?


Hmmm both?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not watching live for 2 reasons:

1.I'm watching a show that starts at 8pm
2.Raw doesn't air live in Canada

lol, but I'll be watching though. And hopefully caught up while watching on DVR so that I get back to a point on Raw where it's "live"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I feel stupidly optimistic about this show. Can't wait to find out just how wrong I am in the morning lol.


pessimistic about being optimistic? :StephenA2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I keep telling myself in my head that tonight's going to be disappointin, as if thinking that is going to make the show amazing. So...

Fuck the Rock. He's going to come back, raise an eyebrow, talk about twitter and that'll be it. Fucking sellout piece of shit ain't worth a damn.

There. I think that worked a little bit.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

What time does Raw start in the UK? I haven't watched a show love in that long I can't remember


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> What time does Raw start in the UK? I haven't watched a show love in that long I can't remember
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


1am uk time

I Demand rock in every part of the show 
make him a ref for 2/3 match 
Make him commentator for 2/3 matches
and let him start and finish the show 
:mark::mark::mark::mark:

Am Joking but i can Dream


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Very excited for RAW tonight. Let the Road to WrestleMania XXIX begin. I'm mostly excited for The Rock's return, but I'm definitely also looking forward to the TLC match and seeing Punk back in action. This whole show just has a "buzz" to it. I love WWE, but this is the time of the year when things really start to get exciting. So many possibilities.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> FINALLYYYY, DA GOAT IS BACK!!!!!
> 
> I predict 3.5+ rating show


With the BCS National Championship game on? not a chance.

Also, Austin isn't on RAW tonight so the GOAT won't be there.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Alot of people on this site seem to actually be in love with the rock.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^ What Ziggler mark said. Either way, people are going to be mad whatever happens. 
Threads will be made, people will get banned, dirtsheets to work us. Let the war of Punk- and Rockymarks begin.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WWE's got a chance to really hit a stride with this show and next week being the 20th Anniversary. Hoping for a good show at the very least.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

shought321 said:


> Alot of people on this site seem to actually be in love with the rock.


Raging hard on's for DA ROCK.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> ^^^ What Ziggler mark said. Either way, people are going to be mad whatever happens.
> Threads will be made, people will get banned, dirtsheets to work us. Let the war of Punk- and Rockymarks begin.







Seriously though I don't get so many people on here concern themselves with what others will think or say. Just watch the show, try to enjoy it and fuck what anyone else says or thinks


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking forward to Raw tonight for the first time in forever. I don't even really like The Rock but it feels big.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Alot of people on this site seem to actually be in love with the rock.


His smile melts my heart


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The Rock v CM Punk, Lesnar allegedly coming back.... all we need is....










*BREAK THE WALLS DOWN*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

All this talk about how "The Rock" is going to be on RAW tonight has me pretty excited. I have not seen him in years! He was a big part of my childhood back in the 80's.




























*
DON MURACO!*


:troll


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a decent feeling about tonight's show. Here's hoping it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

^ 

The real Rock.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually excited about this RAW. Can't wait to see what happens tonight.

And if things go really bad, there's always the fun raging shitstorm on this forum to look forward to.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

The real Rock.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> ^
> 
> The real Rock.











^The real Rock


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope The Great One does the People's Elbow on The Undrawing One on a nonstop loop for 10 mins. so I could see some neckbeard virgins tear their curly hairs out on the background :lol. Should be a sight to see.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cyon said:


> Actually excited about this RAW. Can't wait to see what happens tonight.
> 
> And if things go really bad, there's always the fun raging shitstorm on this forum to look forward to.


You kidding? The show could be perfect and there will be a shitstorm on here afterward.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Justin Roberts ‏@JustinRoberts

It's @theRock back on @WWE Monday Night #RAW live on USA tonight from Tampa, FL...are you ready??


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Justin Roberts ‏@JustinRoberts
> 
> It's @theRock back on @WWE Monday Night #RAW live on USA tonight from Tampa, FL...are you ready??


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Justin Roberts ‏@JustinRoberts
> 
> It's @theRock back on @WWE Monday Night #RAW live on USA tonight from Tampa, FL...are you ready??


Hoping for a Rock-Brock development. However, I doubt it. But still... :mark:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Justin been hitting the gym. Rock looking lean and not sporting that goatee. Good.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Shazayum said:


> Justin Roberts ‏@JustinRoberts
> 
> It's @theRock back on @WWE Monday Night #RAW live on USA tonight from Tampa, FL...*are you ready??
> *


OMG, ROCK IS REFORMING DX!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

This forum is going to crash tonight like it never did before. I'm really excited for tonight.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Pumped for this show. Hopefully there isn't anything too big going on during the last 15 minutes of the first hour/first 15 minutes of the second hour. I'm going to have to step out so it would suck to miss an important promo or something.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> This forum is going to crash tonight like it never did before. I'm really excited for tonight.


It will crash every time the rock appears.vince2


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calling it now, Punk vs. Ryback doesn't happen. The trial run of Heyman vs. Ryback from the MSG House Show proved 2 things:

1. Heyman can take being put thru a table
2. Ryback can now lift Heyman for shell shocker dropper

Tonight we will see Rock yell at Punk causing Punk to not compete in the TLC match. We will all be talking about Heyman vs. Ryback tomorrow.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for The Shield. I hope Roman and The Rock get into it! Team Anoa'i!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> My body is ready for The Shield. I hope Roman and The Rock get into it! Team Anoa'i!!!


Rocky Leader OF SHIELD!:vince2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Justin looks bigger then D Bry 8*D

Time for a push :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

1 hour to go :mark:


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Im tempted to stay up and watch it boo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Rock returns, TLC Match, and The Shield showing up. This should definitely be a good Raw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LuN™;12465138 said:


> 1 hour to go :mark:


Fun fact: Your username means penis in Punjabi and Urdu.

Thought you should know that :lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully this RAW delivers. 

Don't make me regret skipping my Bulls game WWE.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally....:rock4


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In on potentially epic Raw.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only half an hour to go. Quite excited. Rock's return and the start of the Punk/Rock feud, WWE Title TLC match, The Shield and Dolph Ziggler is why I'm watching. Has the potential to be a great show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i've been hearing that KO is there tonight, anyone know if this true?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i've been hearing that KO is there tonight, anyone know if this true?


Kassius Ohno?


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i've been hearing that KO is there tonight, anyone know if this true?


D:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i've been hearing that KO is there tonight, anyone know if this true?


It's true but basically meaningless. NXT facility is in Tampa. I'm sure a lot of these guys are backstage.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Only 30 minutes left! Just hope The Rock opens the show so I can see that and then go to sleep.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Cant wait for the Great one to return!!!

Rocky rocky rocky rocky!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i found the article but i don't think this site allows wrestlezone?

anyways, since RAW is in tampa many of the nxt wrestlers are in attendance


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

It's the shows destined for greatness that they seem to fuck up the most so I have my doubts but let's see how this goes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Playing Portal 2 to kill time till RAW. half an hour!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone know if The Rock is opening or closing the show?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

My big predictions for the night:there will be at least 4 replays of last weeks shit dumping and at least 6 forum crashes.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Streaming it over here in Australia, Suits is on and I've never seen it before. I don't like it either. Bring on RAW!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Evening Boys... everyone ready???


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> Streaming it over here in Australia, Suits is on and I've never seen it before. I don't like it either. Bring on RAW!


Look around for a UK stream and you can watch NXT before RAW every week, its a fun show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't know whether to record the first hour and a half then start watching to skip the adverts and random shit. Or to just watch it straight away and put up with them


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking forward to the show. Here we go.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ziggler to cash in.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

cant wait for this raw to start! Finally the rock has come back!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE really like having some huge moments head to head with the national title game

1999, 2002, 2010 and 2012 spring to mind.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

john gruden is front row for tonights raw .....

http://instagram.com/p/UM-0a6N4oE/


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> WWE really like having some huge moments head to head with the national title game
> 
> 1999, 2002, 2010 and 2012 spring to mind.


What happened in those years?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

15 minutes to go. Haven't been this excited for a RAW in quite a while.



Mikey2690 said:


> Ziggler to cash in.


:mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

With Ryback and Punk being the main event I hope they don't save The Rock for a lameass stare down in the overrun.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is the first time I am watching Raw in a while. Looks like this will be the official start to the Road to Wrestlemania. The only time Vince actually cares about his product.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> What happened in those years?


1999 was Foleys big title win, one of the best moments in Raw history.
2002 was HHHs massive return from injury, one of the biggest pop in the history of the WWE.
2010 was when Bret Hart made his return to the WWE for the first time in just over 12 years.
2012 was when Chris Jericho returned

and obviously today is when The Rock returns to build his feud for the title. Who knows what else will happen? Ziggler cash in perhaps?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Godfather- said:


> Streaming it over here in Australia, Suits is on and I've never seen it before. I don't like it either. Bring on RAW!


_Suits _is a really good show. GIVE IT A CHANCE, GODFATHER-!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good to see The Rock bringing his jabroni-beating, pie-eating ass to RAW! :Rock3


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> _Suits _is a really good show. GIVE IT A CHANCE, GODFATHER-!


NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER.
No, I think I'm just annoyed because I want RAW to hurry up and start.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Brown Hippy said:


> Anyone know if The Rock is opening or closing the show?


he is The Rock so prolly both


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So I've decided to stay up and cracked open a few beers. Please don't disappoint me Vince.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 11 MINUTES!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

10 minutes to go!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

10 minutes! Let's do this shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dean Ambrose, CM Punk, The Rock, Daniel Bryan all on one show?

If you told me this 10 years ago, especially regarding Punk and Bryan, I would never have believed you.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

9 minutes!!!!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't wait for this war. Rock marks vs Punk marks. Oh man.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I am excited. LET GO!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This Raw needs more Rock and Shield!!!

I have a request: does anyone have a wallpaper of The Shield with their theme? I saw one on twitter and it was awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If you told me that 10 years ago I'd have asked you who in the blue hell were Daniel Bryan and CM Punk


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully tonight lives up to expectations.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7 minutes! Pumped as hell for tonight. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just go into the Raw with low expectations like you're watching a Christmas or New Years special and I have no doubt you'll enjoy the show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, waiting for RAW to start on USA, I got to see that hot goth chick from NCIS in her panties. Still didn't save the show. Title game kick-off isn't until 8:30.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I've spent the entire day preparing for people spazzing out during the show. I've just now realized how futile it was.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I haven't been watching Raw in recent weeks so I'm expecting to be a little off as to what's been going on. Regardless, I'm hoping for a good show based on what I've read and heard about for tonight.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Excited for tonight! :mark:
Let's do this!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently the crowd is fucking hot. I hope so. Having a crowd that is one it makes the show much more enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Its about time! :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

5 MINUTES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

*drool*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

My stream has NXT on right now. Big E is face? Seth Rollins is NXT champion. And JR does commentary? Da fuq? This actually seems interesting.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

And there goes the sigs and avatars


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to have low expectations but I can't


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to get some food and some alcohol me thinks! 

Lets get Rocked.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally, sigs/avatars taken off _before_ RAW starts. Should keep doing this every Monday.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This could be the last bit of positivity I see in this thread so I'm making the most of it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

almost starting!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently the crowd is fucking hot. I hope so. Having a crowd that is one it makes the show much more enjoyable in my opinion.


Ugh. I should be there right now. Ugh.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wise decision removing the sigs and avatars mods. Wise decision....


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark: Most excited I've been for a RAW since RAW1000.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No sigs no chatbox. Why does it feel like its gonna be an epic Raw. Hopefully it doesnt disappoiny.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Make or break night for WWE. They have had 3 weeks away from being live and having time to plan and prepare for this episode. Let's hope they have taken full advantage of it.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

lets blaze this shit up! :arnie


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't see anyone's avatar or signature.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Punter said:


> Wise decision removing the sigs and avatars mods. Wise decision....



It's THE ROCK! This show is going to be epic!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

lets get this started! 

watching shield owning NXT as a warm up on sky now the main event!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

AAAAH GAWD!!!! IT'S TIMEEE!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ite lets get this shit started yo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> My stream has NXT on right now. Big E is face? Seth Rollins is NXT champion. And JR does commentary? Da fuq? This actually seems interesting.


NXT is taped in bunches so the tapings are behind current storylines. Show's awesome though.

JUST ABOUT DAT TIME.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I always have signatures and avatars off but this is still a good move.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> I can't see anyone's avatar or signature.


You are tripping


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

OMFG


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The forums are going to crash so many times tonight! :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

let's get it on gentlemen and women.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> AAAAH GAWD!!!! IT'S TIMEEE!!!


:mark:



Rock to open the show already?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go! Bring it!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so pumped for this.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Traffic should be big on this site tonight with The Rock returning, that's why the mods have removed sigs/avatars.

Anyway RAW time!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rock promo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well here we go the RTWM starts


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROCK ADVERT!!!

ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! ROCK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Feels like a PPV for some reason


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: SO PUMP FOR TONIGHT


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

High hopes for 2013!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the intro


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF, i was logged out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder who is getting rock bottomed tonight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Between the Knicks/Celts game, BCS title game and Raw, this'll get the least amount of watching (even though I couldn't care less about either team in the BCS title game). Only watching for Rock


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena to start off the show?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate these voiceover intros.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're starting with this loser? Hah.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And we kick off the new year of Raw with Cena? 

I go ick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_"Finally..."_


And as much as I like Ryback, I don't want to see him win tonight.


:cena4 opening the show


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

And RAW begins!

With Cena of course.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock or The Shield to interfere in the Punk/Ryback title match.

And Cena opens the show, lame.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

fuck off Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Way to tune people out WWE..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that figures.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

This RAW sucks!!! Fuck this company!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Live in Tampa, starting the first _Raw_ of the year with... JOHN CENaaaww. :/


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

......Cena


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So how is Ryback losing tonight?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Please don't crash.. Please don't crash! 


Eh Cena... Please crash.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FRUIT opens the show? NO!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And we start with Superman.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This could actually be a good start


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think they added cheers to his entrance music to mute the boos.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

John Shitna


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is how we start off? inb4 more AJ Lee and Ziggler crap.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rolls Eyes*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh great, Cena to start off the show.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

crowd seems pumped


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Getting Cena out of the way nice and early :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why is this bum starting the show off???


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Heyyyy everyones favourite wrestler kicking shit off


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

What's he gonna do thank Rock for the Fruity Pebbles deal?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and they start with recapping old shit....literally


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope Rocky interrupts Cena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crowd is pretty pro-Cena :hmm:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

here's a legit question....whats the result if someone aside from one of the participants in the TLC match grabs the title? Like has this ever been addressed? I want to know what happens if the Rock interferes in the match, cleans both Ryback and Punk out, climbs the ladder and grabs the title.

I AM NOT SAYING I WANT THIS. Just asking a question


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

SO the start with a great intro and then they open with the goofball i hope this guy gets the fuck out out of here soon


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

if aj is on camra more than three time i will riot...
theres one....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This bullshit (ugh) again.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What a crappy start to the show


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They opened it with the greatest segment from last week.

:mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .John Cena promo? Guess I'll get ready for work now and hope business picks up in the 20 minutes after I get done showering and tooth-brushing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least the WWE admits it was crappy.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ugh it should be CENA IS POOPY


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Fuck him.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

'craptastic' I'm out


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

What a craptastic end to 2012? I agree.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In before Cena brown nosing The Rock...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New year yet same start lol.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

2013 being a new year, it's nice having a new up and coming superstar in the ring!


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

Cena is already the worst.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Look at it this way, we're getting the @JohnCena promo out of the way early. #RAWTonight


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

damn he's getting cheered.. rock probably gonna get booed tonight -__-''


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Oora Oora Oora


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone else think crowd sounds kinda weird? Maybe recorded cheers?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

John Cena is...GETTIN' LOUD~!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's always nice to see crap at the beginning of the show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF Tampa doesn't hate Cena?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck he yelling for?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Feed me Christian sign


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

STFU Cena, man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> here's a legit question....whats the result if someone aside from one of the participants in the TLC match grabs the title? Like has this ever been addressed? I want to know what happens if the Rock interferes in the match, cleans both Ryback and Punk out, climbs the ladder and grabs the title.
> 
> I AM NOT SAYING I WANT THIS. Just asking a question


Match would end up in no contest, and Punk would retain, probably.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Why does Cena scream in all his promos? He sounds like a dying pig.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cena the recapper.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

will half be paying attention to this during commercials of BCS national championship


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck off, Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena playing human billboard again. 

He's hyping a match that he isn't even in.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Do we have to listen to this man?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really cena...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Dude said:


> if aj is on camra more than three time i will riot...
> theres one....


I'm holding you to that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Leeching off The Rock's popularity already?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena pandering to The Rock. Anything to get the crowd to pop for him.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

ASSES :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its like i wanna respect cena for working so hard, btu goddammit, i cant stand the bastard , makes me wanna puke


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh fuck, my stream aint working. :heyman


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate this man


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena pandering to the Rock... hahahahahahah oh my sides

It's like his match vs Rock never happened.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least he didn't spit all over the mic when he mentioned The Rocks name this time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck, Cena's just recapping the opening video package.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Knees to faces


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck sake, was looking forward to this, I get fucking Cena to start :/


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tone it down Cena. Sound like a friggin Fanboy


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

John Cena welcoming back and hyping the guy he was shooting on a year ago at this time for "not showing up"....:StephenA

fuck you, Cena.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> In before Cena brown nosing The Rock...


Would you expect anything less? .

Tempted to turn off RAW already, Cena is such a goofy prick.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Cena kissing rocks crack...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes Cena ride the coattail of The rock so you can get cheers..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggles!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ziggles!!! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ZIGGLERRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Ryblack! Fucking hell yeah!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Show Off got a shiner.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The fuck happened to Ziggler's eye?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL Zigglers black eye. AJ is the man in the relationship


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my god FUCK OFF AJ!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Did she just say ziggy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Big E Langston raid Farooq's old wardrobe? 

He's wearing Nation of Domination colors?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

lol, Ziggler with the first crash of the night.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Even AJ voice sounds annoying.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

please no shit jokes now zigglers here.....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AJ look's BANGIN' tonight

Ziggy though? fpalm


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cena should get a job in advertising and get off my screen.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Whats on the cards for Ryblack (Langston)? I just heard he had a confrontation with The Shield on NXT?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Billy Perfect and General Lee.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

You Go AJ /cheer


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cena has a baby ddddick


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Christ in heaven, Cena is fucking terrible.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ZIGGLER :mark:
Cena not taking shit seriously again ugh


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

ehhhhh


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

her voice, my god my ears


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YAWN. Just get THE ROCK out.

And fuck off AJ.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

please end this shit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ziggie? Lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

6TH GRADE WEINER JOKE?


AHAHAHAHA WHO THE FUCK IS WRITING THIS LMAO.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena is objectively the goddamn worst.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, I hate you. I so hate you. I hate you so much I can't even express it verbally.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fucking cena ughh


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Cena's patter is woeful


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

That bitchfpalm


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

keep hamming John. my god, he sucks.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Cena smoke a joint before coming on?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck off, Cena. You make immature jokes all the time, you cocksucker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is awful on the mic.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

FUCK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm his jokes.......


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Cena drunk?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ. 


And Ziggler rebleached his hair...because that will definitely make his hair healthier.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A wave! Give me a wave! While I'll scream like a retard!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who the fuck would ever give Ziggler a microphone? Absolutely awful, ugh.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

well it can only get better i guess? get the cena shit out the way first


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler actually making a good point. Cena just brushing everything off...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ziggler speaking the truth.
Cena is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Let Rock do a 3 hr promo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm getting so many database errors...

Anyway Ziggler interrupting Cena was good, but what happens, all the attention goes on AJ...

Ziggler in the Rumble :mark:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

dolph saving this segment


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ziggler sporting a black eye. Wonder who gave it to him


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

MAKE IT STOP PLEASE!


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave for wiener jokes lmfao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The first WWE Penis Wave of 2013...assuming you weren't in the locker room #RAWTonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm taking a toilet break already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AW SHIT, BIG E GOT DAT MIC


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

wow im already sorely dissapointed... get this stupid 4 foot nobody off the tv
oh jesus they letting this no body talk now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool Runnings.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He talks!

"Oh I've got the mic now!"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ziggler in the rumble :mark:
BIG E HE CAN TALK!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL RYBLACK ON MIC :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I really hope there isn't a thread after RAW about how this was an AMAZING Cena promo, because come the fuck on.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse than Cena....


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

holy fuck Ryblack can actually speak? Is the internet ready for that?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

if Ziggler wins the rumble...I'm gunna fucking :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cena is awful on the mic.


he is indeed. big e is even worse


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn this is starting of shit, like the crowd..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big E is speaking? I don't know what to make of this...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena just bury him tonight and end this shit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i cannot stop cringing ugh


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cena is one to talk about immature jokes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why should Dolph enter the rumble he's got the MITB so shouldn't he already be able to have a guaranteed spot at Mania if he wants?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Big E. Jobber with his first arms-crossed pose of 2013. Rockin' that pop-marked face & cuttin' a shitty promo. Yeah, buddy!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow take a break and come back to absolute shit

FUCK THIS COMPANY GIVE ME ROCK


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The greatest 10 minutes in raw history


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AJ wasn't impressed by Cena's dingaling.

And fucking hell Cena, stop with the corny shit already


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol at Big E's little promo, getting dat heat from the crowd.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Big E has a live promo? omg pls Ambrose... PLEASE YOU TOO TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. And it just began.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amber, shut your sig off you cheater :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big E can speak...he doesn't need AJ either..so get the boring broad off the TV


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Reverend E speaks!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Does Ziggler have a black eye? Kind of hard to see on my stream.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Big E drawing that heat.. :mark: lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol this crowd is something else.


Fuck you Dolph. I wanted to hear the joke.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol at Dolph and AJ being shocked Big E can talk.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"I got the mic now!"

I really wish you fucking didn't.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this but thank fuck for commercials.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Big E talked like some sort of preacher. Reminds me of his FCW days.


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

"It's onnna!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena has well and truly killed wrestling. I honestly don't know if even The Rock could save it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Ooohh i've got the mic now" :mark:

Cena is beyond embarassing with the shit he says, glad Ziggler pointed out the laughing off of defeats


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Soooo, that was a pretty fucking painful way to start RAW...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wave for the weiner jokes? JESUS CHRIST!

What a great opener. Sigh.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys, guys, they're just warming us up for later. We wouldn't want all the beans spilled already, right?

We'll get there.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

10 minutes in and there's a break already


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yes, ziggler has a huge black eye.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok...I use to think that Cena was unbearable on the mic because of the material he has to work with...that excuse is no longer valid, Cena just isn't as good on the mic as people think he is and *he certainly isn't in the same league as the Rock and Jericho*. He's still good on the mic and can cut a strong promo but the material can only be blamed for so much.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Why should Dolph enter the rumble he's got the MITB so shouldn't he already be able to have a guaranteed spot at Mania if he wants?


Said he wanted to just prevent Cena from winning. Cena is obviously gonna win the Rumble.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

10 minutes and a 5 minute commercial break. WHAT A HOT OPENER!


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Terrible start to Raw. At least we finally heard Big E talk.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Big E is hilarious. Also, I've never seen so many moms and kids in the crowd,


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Well put it this way it can only get better right


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is commentary broken?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess I should have expected a night of database errors lol.

Ryblack is already better than Ryback,, he didnt sound forced on the mic at all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No commentators? I can deal with that!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Um... commentary?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow it doesn't take much to crash this board.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

where are the announcers?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This Just for Men ad should feature D-Bry
SUITS :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This website has less server room than the toilet does after Big Show takes a dump.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

No commentary today. I'm happy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait....why is Ziggler wrestling? If he didn't want to, why didn't he just leave?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Database Error is the biggest heel in wrestling


----------



## NumZab (Aug 15, 2007)

What a way to try and kill the hype in 10min


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I can smell the ratings already :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

atleast we got rid of cena and his dumbass promos earlier


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What happened to Ziggler's eye? AJ likes it rough I guess?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just think, at the moment that is promo of the year


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Somehow people are already watching the BCS game and it doesn't start for another 15 minutes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler would know about young girls and pet names.

That's okay to say now, right?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed the wave and Big E is already better than ryback on the mic but my excitement level has dropped considerably


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Not hearing Lawler for once. Bless.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Seriously something weird is going on with the audio. I said it earlier. I think they have been adding in cheers and stuff as sounds off big time.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need to The Shield to come out and Ambrose to stalk AJ with his facial expression.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Commentaries fallen asleep after that cena promo


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

So... no commentary?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait am I the only one with zero commentary?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice commentary for the opener match with Cena in it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't even notice it was on last Monday, i miss anything or usual pretaped bullshit filler til the rock turns up ep?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler eating too much pineapple he got a black eye.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Where's the commentary????


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Only watching for Kane, Dy Bry and Rock, fu everyone esle


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Were is the commentary?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler doing situps = classic. 

Love that guy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why no commentary?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Got no commentary here. Fucking awesome!!

Makes the crowd sound even worse than it is though. :lol at the TOP GUY opening the show with a match though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Lawler would know about young girls and pet names.
> 
> That's okay to say now, right?


LOL i think its ok now


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

King making a slut-shamey joke?

Pot, kettle on line 2.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why is Cena barking?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

i got commentary.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

this crowd is awful. it's like it's full of kids


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i hear the commentary not sure why some wouldnt, u guys watching online?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH THERE'S THE COMMENTARY...FORUM CRASH


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Didn't even notice there isn't any commentary.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah fuck sake, I was enjoying that.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Commentary just comes on without warning or any explanation... huh


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck this Pro-Cena crowd. Fuck this fucking company.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Wait am I the only one with zero commentary?


You watching a stream? Because I'm watching on USA and there's commentary.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Seriously something weird is going on with the audio. I said it earlier. I think they have been adding in cheers and stuff as sounds off big time.


It sounds like kids at a pantomime.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

parry316 said:


> Were is the commentary?


They realized "Not this shit again" and left town


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

am i going deaf or is there no commentary right now


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

It's 18 minutes in, and I'm already hoping it's 2014 already.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena managed to do a suplex without hurting himself. Maybe he is improving some :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Strange, some people are not getting commentaries?

Because I hear Cole and Lawler doing commentary like usual.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, we've got Ziggler/Cena now.

Ziggler hasn't beat Cena in a regular match before, and I hope he can win this with a distraction from Big E or something, but it will probably end with Cena winning by either pinning Dolph or winning by DQ by Big E interfering.

Oh and why is there no commentary atm?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler needs to be in a hair vs hair match and lose....immediately.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you guys, it's WWE CHAMP JOHN CENA, here to defend his title in the WWE.... SUUUUUUPPPPEERRRSLAAAAMMMM

Sorry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol anyone else catch Cena mouthing something to Ziggler?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, the commentary has returned.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Watching on Sky in the UK


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

18 mins in and I'm hoping its 2014 already.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Watching on sky Sports UK. Still nothing??


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Be thankful you don't have commentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't decide who I hate more right now. Cole, Lawler, or Cena.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

hahahahaha. no commentary makes you able to hear Cena's spot calling so bad


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Historic" "Explosive" "Electrifying" and "Vintage" are my drinking game words. Pray for me.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

lol you can hear Cena so easily calling spots...

"TAKE THE REF... GO"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao that Cena fan that tried to jump at Big E


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA THE GUY WITH THE GLASSES


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

So just to be clear, in 2013 Big E Langston has the power to authorize matches. Odds are Vince just assumed he was Booker T. #RAWTonight


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

in


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Is it me, or does it seem like Cena has extra much led in his ass tonight? he seems incredibly slow in the ring.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG DID YOU SEE THAT CENA FAN WHEN BIG E HIT CENA :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Why should Dolph enter the rumble he's got the MITB so shouldn't he already be able to have a guaranteed spot at Mania if he wants?


To prevent Cena from winning it he said.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone else not hearing the commentators?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> It's 18 minutes in, and I'm already hoping it's 2014 already.


Why? Is Vince going to retire between now and then?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Other folks have no commentary? I've got it (not that that makes me lucky or anything...).


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fucking cena. Fuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:shaq another commercial break...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Without the commentary Cena's spot calling is to the point where I can hear it clearly and my tv is on the volume setting 8 out of 100, that's bad.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

here in the UK we cant hear the commentary. WERE FREE!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Did WWE recently hire TNA's production crew?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

With no commentary Cena's callouts are so obvious. It's actually really funny. He couldn't talk louder, could he?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Go Big E :cheers:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Langston chillaxing on the barricade after attacking Cena was hilarious.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

OH I'VE GOT THE MIC NOW

OH I'M COMIN' DOWN TO RINGSIDE NOW

OH I'M CHILLIN' ON THE BARRICADE NOW


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena: "Get the ref" :lmao


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

...and WWE wonder why they're losing so many viewers? People in the UK like me aren't going to stay up until 4am to watch this shit. Awful opening to Raw.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I can't decide who I hate more right now. Cole, Lawler, or Cena.


I'd like to pick D.) All of the above.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

You guys without commentary are either watching from a shitty stream or from a shitty cable provider.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena saying "take the ref" or something along those lines right before Big E takes him out. This is better without commentary.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lmao at the young boy in the crowd with glasses getting ready to attack Big E after he hit Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

David Banner said:


> lol anyone else catch Cena mouthing something to Ziggler?


A WRESTLER CALLING HIS SPOTS IN THE MIDDLE OF A MATCH!? THE OUTRAGE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHAT A START TO THE YEAR :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

obby said:


> you guys, it's WWE CHAMP JOHN CENA, here to defend his title in the WWE.... SUUUUUUPPPPEERRRSLAAAAMMMM
> 
> Sorry.


Is Champ there?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason, Cena is really pissing me off tonight. I think this is the first time I've just been purely sick of his politeness. Stop fucking sucking up and saluting and waving and chatting to everyone in the crowd, and take your lips of Rock's ass.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Big E you asshole that fan can't see with you eclipsing the ring like that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler in control after the break, I"m guessing a headlock


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Why is Cena barking?


He's been hanging around with Titus


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

BLACKANDRE said:


> Did WWE recently hire TNA's production crew?


WWE copying TNA again!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Commentary came back. Looks like it was Sky sports problem since I saw people here still had it working.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hansel & Gretal as an action movie? 

That's....different.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Obviously just a little tech hitch there.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I guess they're going to have adverts every 30 seconds just to compensate for the inevitably long Rock promo later on.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big E volunteered Dolph for this match? Dolph has no real reason to be wrestling here, he could've just walked to the back.

10 minutes in and this show already makesnofuckingsense


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

No commentary for me either on Sky. 

It seems pretty cool, actually. 

Gives you a more live kind of feeling.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Virgin is the second best in the UK, tbh I enjoyed it without the commentary, could make up my own mind rather than hear Cole's rehearsed shit.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate petite woman, but god damn AJ Lee is just incredible. Hot as f*****


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

shame, even Ziggler can't make John look good in the ring...

And yes, there are obvious piped in chants going on here.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? There is commentary.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cena is on crack tonight, glad Dolph stopped his cheat.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I can go with no Cole and Lawler for a little while longer


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

There's going to be one sound guy without a job after tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> this crowd is awful. it's like it's full of kids


Would you prefer a dead lifeless crowd instead?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Oh, commentary is back now.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Not for us in the UK.

Edit: Now commentary is back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> "Historic" "Explosive" "Electrifying" and "Vintage" are my drinking game words. Pray for me.


I have a friend who is a priest. Should I have him give you Last Rites right now?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Dolph Ziggler in control after the break, I"m guessing a headlock


You called it!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This show is terrible so far, I wish I had skipped the first half hour.. Cena is as obnoxious as he's ever been on the mic tonight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Just wtf is Cena doing and how on earth did he become the face of this company. His promos are embarrassing, he has the persona of an annoying mid card heel and somehow he's the top face. Honestly I'd be fucking embarrassed to admit to anyone my age i watched this shit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Commentary is back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

What a surprise. Ziggler has Cena in a headlock after the break.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Dolph Ziggler in control after the break, I"m guessing a headlock



Good call lol


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok it's back on Sky Sports. What the fuck went on??


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't even place that it was missing commentary till they started talking again. Which just goes to show something, although I'm sure I don't know what.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

and back from break Ziggler has Cena in a headlock! lol spot on to whoever guessed that.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

lol at Big E booking a match, no commentary and Cena practically shouting spots to Dolph.

This has been ... bizarre yet oddly entertaining.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> A WRESTLER CALLING HIS SPOTS IN THE MIDDLE OF A MATCH!? THE OUTRAGE


You know we're not supposed to see or hear them calling the spots don't you?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*BIG E SWAG*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Dolph Ziggler in control after the break, I"m guessing a headlock


Awesome!

Also, Big E showing some personality FINALLY. Love it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena with DAT POWER


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OMG, AJ is sooooo crazy guys, look at her serious insulting skills and professionalism.

fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone called Ziggler in control with a headlock after the break? You win.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_"Big E, Big E, Big E, can't you see

sometimes your words just hypnotize me"_


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Rock must be stuck in traffic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The commentary's back for me, not that I really missed it.

Match has been alright so far.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to try my hardest to just enjoy this Raw.. I want to very badly.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

lol @ people calling the show terrible 24 mins in. nothing ever pleases you people.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aww Its back 

That Cena fan :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Something is wrong here, I tuned in at 13 minutes past 8 and there was an actual wrestling match on tv....I thought I was watching Raw?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why does this match seem so slow and busted?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Dat dropkick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So AJ didn't really do anything but distract the referee from seeing Ziggler hit a completely legal move.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Supreme Clientele said:


> You guys without commentary are either watching from a shitty stream or from a shitty cable provider.


Watching on Sky. One of the biggest companies in the world who own most US channels.

The commentary is back now anyway but have to say that was really weird. You could barely hear the crowd at all and could just hear those in the ring talking. Never heard anything like that before.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

dat dropkick


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Adults in the crowd behind Ziggler?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cena does a belly-to-belly suplex, Michael Cole calls it a throw. Fuck you Michael Cole, you untalented piece of worthless fucking shit. Go choke on a camel cock. You ruin the fucking show every single week with your ineptitude.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Did Lawler just call Dolph "Jake Ziggler" or "John Ziggler"....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL @ AJ


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice dropkick by Ziggler.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Destructive slap of AJ. Cena overselling like crap.

He stayed down for some reasonable time.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Cena's gonna win now...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No one hits a dropkick better.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, why is Big E going? He kicked AJ not him


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So AJ didn't really do anything but distract the referee from seeing Ziggler hit a completely legal move.


Yeah, seems about right.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LuN™ said:


> _"Big E, Big E, Big E, can't you see
> 
> sometimes your words just hypnotize me"_


:lmao fucking excellent.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck is cena so protected? seriously?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> Cena does a belly-to-belly suplex, Michael Cole calls it a throw. Fuck you Michael Cole, you untalented piece of worthless fucking shit. Go choke on a camel cock. *You ruin the fucking show every single week with your ineptitude.*


True


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

It's almost time for Cena to overcome to odds and bury this man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Five Moves of Doom....ENGAGE!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

fuckin cena has to highjack every god damn sgement


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahaha okay Big E speaking is fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

is there a way to go back to no commentary


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The shield...anytime....come on..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

A slap to the face from a tiny girl just laid out Cena


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

So Cena is going to win again?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh that Fameasser


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That fame ass er was ill!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

cena kicking out of 2 finishers


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love that counter to the five moves. Punk uses it a lot.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage Cena


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> No one hits a dropkick better.


Randy? Aj Styles?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dam thought Ziggler was going to win 

5 moves of doom win the match


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why the fuck is cena so protected? seriously?


He's WWE's mascot.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Was actually going to stay up for Raw tonight. A Cena promo and match has changed my plans. I'm going to bed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Does Ziggler ever win a match with his finisher? -__-


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMNIT CENA, LOSE CLEANLY FOR ONCE!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dat Big E side boob.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"THIS COULD BE IT!" 

Really guys? You can't even call Ziggler's finisher? It is called The Zig Zag damn it!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, there goes Dolph's finisher, so...AA time out of nowhere.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

how many false finishes we going to have here? lol


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Dolph :mark:


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Cena honest to God use a variation of moves not just the same sequence every fucking time...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That kid with the glasses is killing me :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God dammit fuck, can they just let Ziggler get a clean one over Cena? It's not going to hurt Cena at all ffs


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So why is this match happening? And way didn't it have commentary for it for 3 minutes.

OH VINTAGE! Take a drink. The rules are drink for every historic, vintage, electric, textbook, maneuver and pin attempt kick out. May god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

That Cena fan isn't half making a fool of himself


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ridiculous. All this isn't enough for Cena to stay down for 3 seconds but at TLC, a super kick was enough.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gotta love when Cena just says FUCK YOU to someone's finisher.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Shield? Cena making the Zig Zag look unthreatening is injustice.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Come on Shield...anyone. Just beat down Cena.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Great match..


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Big E - I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE

King - IT'S ZIGGLER VS CENA

Big E - What? No! Me, I-

Cole - ZIGGLER VS CENA, NEXT!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

There is a craze Cena fan in the second row....maybe a little too hardcore hmmm


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, Ziggler needs a new finisher.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

God, Scott Armstrong counts like a right spacka.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena to do a monkey flip to end the match in a double knock out.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Cena is going to kick out of everything Ziggler hits him with and Dolph is gonna go down to the first AA Cena hits.

So predictable.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler is looking really solid this match...he's gunna lose to an AA out of nowhere...


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

I predict Rock via satellite tonight


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

lol 4 false finishers so far


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

good match


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

IT'S KICKOUTMANIA


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> God dammit fuck, can they just let Ziggler get a clean one over Cena? It's not going to hurt Cena at all ffs


Yes, it will.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Cena is a fly that just won't die.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

This has actually been a really good match. I can't tell who's gonna win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ZIGGLER IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## JChuyT17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that I know the kid with glasses is there, I just keep looking to see his reactions since they are hilarious XD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The power of John Cena... Yes he can lift a cruiserweight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That DDT :mark:
Brilliant


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Give me a fucking break. Just let ziggler win.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

wow wtf Cena... 2 finishers now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena matches are as predictable than Takers matches. Damn.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL 4 finishers! Super cena is unreal


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

This is so stupid.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

awesome superkick


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat superkick.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

are you fuckin kidding me lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Buckley said:


> lol @ people calling the show terrible 24 mins in. nothing ever pleases you people.


I think that the people who are calling the show terrible mean it as the entire show so far.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ziggler HAS to kick out of one AA

or his whole moveset just got BURIED


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, really?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

worst. superkick. ever.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAMN COME ON DOLPH

no reason he shouldn't win


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Everytime Cena gets pinned on Raw and not a PPV vs. a major opponent I feel sick.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn it! Too close.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

These kickouts are ridiculous.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

DId Cena just kick out of both of Ziggler's finishers? What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Man, Ziggler needs a new finisher.


How about "Shotgun to the kneecap" since that what its going to take to put Cena down


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

noooooooooooooo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Crowd is really into this. I love it!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

It's ridiculous how indestructible cena is like lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That was supposed to be a superkick?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Ziggler used every move he had and couldn't pin Cena?

If we know that, then why even have the match?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> This has actually been a really good match. I can't tell who's gonna win.


Cena. It's the first RAW of 2013. Don't expect miracles to happen.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

ziggler with those ring skills


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fucking Cole ruined for me "IT'S OVER" making me know damn well Cena was kicking out.

I actually thought for a split second Ziggler was going over clean.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WTF Stop with the Ziggler Teasing


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This crowd is hot


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can we at least let Ziggler kick out of a finisher or two?*


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

Superkick can't do it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why give Ziggy the superkick if he can't finish his oppenent with it?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck this just get this idiot of my tv


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That was a donkey kick surely.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Omg I'm paying too much attention to the Cena fan guy. :lmao
What an awesome mark! :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Commentary is back.

It was better when King and Cole weren't talking.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> So Cena is going to win again?


He'll either win or lose. If its a loss it won't be clean


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

HE KICKED OUT OF THE SWEET CHIN MUSIC!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler better kick out of an AA aswell


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well after that horrendous start, this has been an excellent match.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm just LOL'ing at the fat kid blowing his load over Cena in the second row (and the two dudes in back making fun of him) :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is just pathetic now. It's not even a good match. False finishes against Cena doesn't make it a good match, it makes it down right predictable and boring.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I really hate it when Cena rolls through the cross body. It's even worse when Cole and Lawler act like they never see it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, Ziggler just threw everything at him.


Might as well end the feud if he can't beat Cena.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

those kick-outs ruin the match.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Obvious cena win here but they've done well making Ziggler look strong


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

I LOVE that super kick with Dolph...in a perfect world Ziggles would've won with it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how they make Cena look unbeatable. Really makes his matches exciting when the only way to beat him is by cheating.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ziggler is on his third finisher. Lawd.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Commentators didn't comment on the Boo-Yay exchange.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

So... ref will count to two.. and Cena gets superstrength at 3?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> This has actually been a really good match. I can't tell who's gonna win.


If Ziggler gets a clean win over Cena tonight, I'm blowing my next paycheck on WWE merch.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

This is actually a pretty good match it is just the breaks have ruined the momentum


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Those of you talking about not having commentary, I don't know why you don't, but be thankful.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

A fucking ref bump. Really?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww snap! Ref down!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite a good match this kids.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Super baked, watching RAW, awesome starting match. Life is good.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DAT REF FALL WE NEED A GIF ASAP


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

seems to be cheering Dolph..but although I like that..the crowd isn't doing it..it has to be piped in...the crowd wasn't doing anything.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena's shoe fell off lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

When Cena pins Ziggler clean, I don't want to hear the dirtsheets say that the WWE are mad at Ziggler for not maintaining heat.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is there a pair of shoes in the ring?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena lost a shoe 

I fucking can't


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler fan in the front row is a GREAT heel, immediately calling for Big E :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Blommen said:


> those kick-outs ruin the match.


No. Really, no. It makes matches way more interesting.


--


Big E :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The lengths WWE goes to put heels over is fucking ridiculous. Why can't they just win a clean match?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

lol Big-E


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

THE CENA FAN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH MY LORD


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Really? We in Canada have Raw go 45 MINUTES back in the schedule, and I'm still behind the Americans?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

BIG E BIG E BIG E CANT YOU SEE


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

OH DAT REF BUMP. HE KILLED HIM. BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And here comes Big E


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah. Just put Ziggler over Cena and not put the referee back in the ring at least.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Missed the start, any Rock appearance so far?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

ROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFL


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

FUCK CENA NO SELLING EVERY THING FUCK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E's finisher looks so shitty. 


Cena will kick out at 2....yeah he did.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

SUPERMAN lives! this is terrible


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Where is the shield when you need them


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

OH, FOR GOD'S SAKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena is extra indestructible tonight. Holy hell.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Cena really is a cock isn't he....


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Cena no selling every finisher in the world :lmao.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's over Cena wins...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a boring spot.

"HE'S GOT THE STF BUT THERE IS NO REF BECAUSE WE HAD THE REF TAKE A BUMP."

I thought TNA aired on Thursday?

:russo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox should have shown up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't the new ref see Cool Runnings running down the ramp right in front of him?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YASSS BIG E!!!! I like this guy!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

JAWN CENA KICKED OUT BAH GAWD!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

People are calming the cena fan down. I think he's crying


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck Cena. Seriously, that shit is fcking annoying.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ahahaha that dude was getting angry in the front row


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

First pinfall attempt ever after Big E's finish...kick-out. :lmao

Ziggler pinned clean in the middle. :lmao

Is it kick-off time yet?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

but the ref in the back must have seen the interference...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Surely that ref saw Langston's interference? I HATE THAT MY BRAIN WORKS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO

Cena is a fucking cunt.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is beyond bullshit. What's worse than bullshit?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Missed the Big E run in. Steam crapped out. Damn. That was a monster AA.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Super Cena is alive and well...and it's disgusting lol*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

My shoe! ......and Cena wins!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao the ref came to count but he didnt see what Big E just did right. ziggler needs kryptonite next time, one AA and Dolph is done.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody else notice it looked like Ziggler dropped something, like maybe a razor?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Ziggler is looking really solid this match...he's gunna lose to an AA out of nowhere...


called it...predictable-as-fuck product


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The 2nd ref didn't call a DQ for the interference? Surely he seen it before coming out?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

John Locke said:


> Cena is going to kick out of everything Ziggler hits him with and Dolph is gonna go down to the first AA Cena hits.
> 
> So predictable.


Told you.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This crowd is super hot and all but I really just couldn't give a shit about this match at all.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BULLSHIT

EXPECTED


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So I'm guessing the feud is over now yeah?


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

How many finishers is that now, 4?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK THIS SHIT
ATLEAST LET ZIGGLER KICK OUT


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

lol the asian ziggler fan in the crowd was like

FUCK THIS


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL I swear they're doing this to fuck with the IWC.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuck Cenaaaaaaaa


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

No words, just none!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

"AN AA ON THE SHOE!!!"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck my stream went off.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

SLOPPY AA'S MUCH?????


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fucking really fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was so dumb.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL BIG SURPRISE JOHN CENA WINS! Never seen that before!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, 2 Ziggler finishers, Big E's, then he wins with one AA? Fuck you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

For the children in attendance it's a good match. But it's not a good match at all, lets be realistic now. Pathetic ending too. What a joke. 

Oh well, I'm not watching for "DA TOP GUY IN THE BUSINESS TODAY" anyway.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK....Cena gets hit with 4-5 finishers and kicks out of all of them, Ziggler gets hit with an AA and loses....fuck off Vince lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So Cena kicks out of 4 FINISHERS but one FU puts Dolph away?

And WWE wonder why they can't create stars fpalm


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol Buried.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that is bullshit. 

Way to protect Ziggler on the way down ass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

RKO outta nowher.....


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Instead of commenting on how good the match was between the two you idiots would rather complain as usual lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So the ref saw the attack and still counted it. Which Cena No sold 

:russo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Predictable outcome. zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay... Cena wins again. Woo...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"BAH GAWD WITH ONE SHOE, WITH ONE SHOE."

Fuck this company. If they were gonna have Cena win, they didn't need to have Big E interfere. Great match though.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW, new year and same old shit. Cena gets hit with 3 finishers and he still won't lose...And I thought things would be different this year..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That Super Kick by Ziggler was fucking awesome.

Pissed off at the super-Cena ending, though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That face just now from Cena...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW

4 finishers, a ref bump, multiple interferences and Ziggler lost CLEAN!?

DAT BURIAL.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Worst opening possible. 
but great catch of the shoe by cole.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Crap, just crap. Cena kicks out from all moves of Ziggler and Big E but Ziggler takes the pin after just 1 move.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

That was some serious no-selling right there.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Ziggler takes every possible move, he whips out one and wins.

What a farce


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

We'll never have new stars if the old one is allowed to kick out of 4 finishers and win over an up and comer with one firemans carry. Disgraceful booking but I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

And Cena has successfully made Ziggler look pathetic.

Every finisher he had, and Big E, and yet, Cena wins.


Feud over.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:cena4 with the surprise upset.

Ziggler can never win the big one can he?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That is so BS!!!! Ziggler hit like four finishers on Cena and Cena still kicks out. But one AA from Cena to Ziggler and match is over.

That is complete BS!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fucking horse shit. All of Ziggler's big moves, Big E's finisher, and ONE FUCKING MOVE later Cena wins.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena only needs 1 shoe to beat dolph.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

I want Cena the character, to get cancer in his balls.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well that accomplished everything it shouldn't have.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm so pissed off right now


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

Typical ending.


SCREW CENA!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck that finish. 

A Zig-Zag, a Super Kick, and Big E doing his finish on Cena couldn't put him down. Not just this once? Super Cena fully to his extreme tonight. 

Good match though.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That was some 2011 Cena shit right there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler hits 2 finishers. KICK OUT. edit - _or however many it was._
Cena hits 1 - OVER.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That was stupid. Super cena. New day same song.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where the hell is the Shield? Injustice!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kingy_85 said:


> This is beyond bullshit. What's worse than bullshit?


cena winning a match?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dudes not even HHH has pulled of such a finish by kicking out of everything and getting the pin in one move. 

FUCK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler didn't even kickout of ONE finisher fpalm


----------



## NumZab (Aug 15, 2007)

Super Cena at his finest


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good match to start the show though.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Cena's New years resolution to eat then kick out of every finisher known to man. Disgusting


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eats four different finishes. Wins. This is (just part of)why people hate Cena.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jesus.... I can't even...blah.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So Cena kicks out of everything. Ziggler can't even beat him with Big-E's interference. Last week the verbal burial, now Cena's making Ziggler look like a chump in the ring. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish someone would kick Cena's ass, really he has aggravated us for the past 10 years with the same old shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How much would it cost to put a bounty on Cena :lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

4.0 said:


> THE CENA FAN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH MY LORD


THIS. His reaction to Big E :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cena kicks out of both of Dolph's finishers, Big E's finisher, then hits an AA OUT OF NOWHERE and wins. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR JOHN~! :cena2


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck Cena. I knew for a fact that he would win despite Ziggler hitting him with literally everything and even a dirty finish. That was an Over The Limit 2011 style burial for Ziggler. I don't know why talent agree to that shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler, what a professional, putting young up-and-comers like Cena over.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I was laughing at the end of that match, great comedy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've fallen in love with the reactions of that overweight and mentally handicapped Cena fan in the front row.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Great match, but Cena shouldn't have kicked out of 5 finishers, then get up smiling like nothing happened. 

For some reason Cena's shoe falling off was hilarious. 

Hopefully this is the last off Cena for tonight.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

God I truly hate Cena.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Hopefully that was a blowoff match and both guys can go on to different feuds.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FUCK EVERYTHING! Next.....


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Missed the start, any Rock appearance so far?


So far:

John Cena opening the show with promo
Dolph, AJ and Langston interrupts him.
John Cena makes the crowd create waves while screaming like a chick.
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler Winner: Cena via A.A.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CENAWINSLOL running wild!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus fucking christ Dolph hits Cena with everything and even has interference yet Cena still kicks out but Dolph gets hit with one AA and its over.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

DA RAWK.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

It made Ziggler look weak. But that was a pretty great TV match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I'm just gonna pull a Cena and just laugh this off. Too unbelievable. At least I have Eve on my screen now.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't anyone see that fat kid in the cena gear get so pissed when big e came out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

4 Finishers.












Not Enough. :cena4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i really hope cena doesnt win the rumble


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

So apparently Cena's finisher is the only effective one...


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

They must do shit like this on purpose. Just to piss everyone off.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

At least they're getting cena and the divas out of the way early on.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Punk gets injured in that TLC match tonight I will be furious


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how do you keep the crowd hot after a match like that?

FUCKING DIVAS! :troll


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually kinda like Cena but seriously WWE? You have an over competitor with Ziggler who is in a very credible stable (therefore building his credibility). BUT! While Ziggles throws everything at him along with Big E, they decide Cena to throw one AA and win, thus putting the already supremely over superstar over the budding superstar who just needs that one big star to put HIM over in order to get his break and possibly become big. 


They had the chance but something tells me that Cena will be winning too much this year and Vince will be in a further hole due to lack of big stars.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This is beyond laughable.. seriously kicks out of four finishers in one match and ziggler eats a pin after one AA. WTF is going on ? That accomplishes absolutely nothing and ziggler looks like a wimpy piece of shit now. Some of the worst booking i've ever fucking witnessed and why on earth was ziggler happy to do the match that way ? Fucking clown just buried himself.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

From that shit to a divas match... oh WWE :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

God I would give anything for Eve to do her entrance "stick my ass out" pose right on my face.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena kicked out of what, 3 finishers? Bullshit. Supercena strikes again. Let's hope the pandering to the kiddies is over and done with now...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was literally the worst possible first match of 2013. I don't even feel like watching the rest of the show after that bullshit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao that fat cena kid marks reaction when Big E slammed Cena he was going mad hahahahaha


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So here is some logic for you :

-Cena kicks out of every move Ziggler has in his arsenal, including his finisher.
-Ziggler's stablemate comes out to interfere to level the playing field because Ziggler couldn't pin Cena alone.
-Cena kicks out of the stablemate's finisher.
-Cena does his finisher once to Ziggler and it's over.

So with that said, Cena > Dolph Ziggler, Big E. Langston combined.


Then how in the world would against those odds does Ziggler look like a serious threat / maintain heat on Cena?

Hmm..I wonder why we can't build new stars?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man you just know somewhere Russo is watching thinking this is the greatest thing he has ever seen!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Its to early for a piss break


----------



## ChrisMax (Dec 21, 2011)

Divas match!? but I already took my bathroom break


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

"John Cena with the HUGE win!"

Lol, if it was such a huge win what exactly did it earn him? And if it was such a big match, what did Ziggler just lose out on?

Oh that's right, nothing at all. BUT IT WAS A HUGE MATCH!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That ending was so fucking russoriffic 

:russo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat unannounced title match. Dat build.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kaitlyn new champ inc.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, the 'snack break" divas title. Will refill my drink and snacks now.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Eve will drop here I reckon :-(


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eve ripping off Madison Rayne is really lame.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Zig Zag, Super Kick, Sleeper Hold, ref bump and finisher from a monster heel that gets a 5 count on wrestlers and Cena couldn't take the loss? Just this once?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Diva time.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Eve is defending the butterfly title every RAW? The opponent will be Kaitlyn again? How many shots does she want?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena opens up the show with an awful promo. Then he has a match with Ziggler where he kicks out of fucking everything short of a machine gun. Then he basically wins with one move. 










Gonna be one those nights methinks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now that AJ has turned heel, where's the direction they're taking the Diva's title now? Kaitlyn wins and then AJ beats her for it?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


OMG Fantastic


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

nice credible feud


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena winning despite interference. Fuck off with this shit. WWE don't seem to realize the damage they're actually doing by booking crap like that. New talent -- THE FUTURE -- won't be able to get over because they keep jerkin' Cena.

THINK, WWE. THINK!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Man I should come to the Raw discussion thread more often. I love seeing so many butthurt people.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Even Superman has a weakness. Cena is more like Thanos with the Infinity Gauntlet


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL at that little Cena mark in front row.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Eve ripping off Madison Rayne is really lame.


yup noticed this..is there nothing vince wont steal...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Didn't anyone see that fat kid in the cena gear get so pissed when big e came out


I was paying more attention to that awesome guy than to the match. :lol
He lived that shit! Awesome! (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> how do you keep the crowd hot after a match like that?
> 
> FUCKING DIVAS! :troll


That actually would work man.

Oh wait, you _don't_ mean LITERALLY. :hmm:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

The Rock vs The Ryback at the Royal Rumble  :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At this point I actually kinda want the WWE to go out of business... such stupidity should be punished by bankruptcy and these dumb fucks begging for mercy on the god damn streets. And this is with me missing the absolute shit that was the last two episodes. I am tired of the stupidity.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Brown Hippy said:


> The Rock vs The Ryback at the Royal Rumble  :mark:


How about no? That match doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Ok if they didn't want Ziggler to win the match, but if Big E had hit his finisher two or three times instead of one in Cena, Ziggler could win and Big E would be much more impressive


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate listening to the commentary on Raw! They need a heel announcer! To much sucking up to Cena hardly any props for Ziggler.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Brown Hippy said:


> The Rock vs The Ryback at the Royal Rumble  :mark:


Wouldn't surprise me. Fucking terrible so far. The Rock can't even save this imo.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't like Big E


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Even Superman has a weakness. Cena is more like Thanos with the Infinity Gauntlet


Except Thanos still lost despite having the gauntlet


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


If only it was that simple.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Now that AJ has turned heel, where's the direction they're taking the Diva's title now? Kaitlyn wins and then AJ beats her for it?


Likely. They've been dropping small hints at an AJ/Kaitlyn feud here and there.

But, knowing how WWE books the Divas, by the time Mania comes around Maria Menounous will be back feuding with Eve.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> The Rock vs The Ryback at the Royal Rumble  :mark:


Would mark for it just because this entire forum would implode :lmao

But seriously, no. Rock/Punk _needs_ to happen.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Good match minus the finish. I saw the exact same match minus Big E and AJ in Florence at the beginning of December. The EXACT same match, move for move.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I imagine the Divas title match is against Kaitlyn? If so, I have no doubt she will win the title tonight.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

RR better end with Ziggler winning the Rumble.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

LuN™ said:


> That actually would work man.
> 
> Oh wait, you _don't_ mean LITERALLY. :hmm:


Lmbao awesome


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol @ that disappointed ziggler mark in the crowd. I dont blame him. what awful booking.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Can The Rock come out already? I haven't tuned in since the fall and the show still sucks.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought it was kind of stupid to have Cena kick out of EVERYTHING, but all in all, it was a good opening match.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> How about no? That match doesn't sound good at all.


It does not sound good, it sounds great. :vince2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Nothing like burying up and coming talent to ring in the new year. Roid-E-Langston hits his finisher on Cena after a long match and he kicks out only to beat Ziggler with one move? the fuck outta here with that shit. Didnt help that the crowd was tepid because half of them are booing Cena who's supposed to be the face, becaue they're sick of his boy scout good guy character.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

fuck this shit, imma go masturbate.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So how long until Ryblack faces Ryback? There can be only one!


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Raw has started out alright tonight. Cena vs Ziggler was actually a decent match to start of the night. Besides the fact of Cena winning of course but what else do you expect on raw. I really think Ziggler should be pushed be the champ soon!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey 5 hour energy guy: 
You're the biggest douche bag in the history of commercials.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

in case anyones wondering I flipped to the BCS title game and Bama just put it on Norte Dames defense...7-0 Alabama


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Except Thanos still lost despite having the gauntlet


Really? God damn!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

MOTN Don't see Ryback vs Punk topping it since Single TLC matches aren't as good as tag ones.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I imagine the Divas title match is against Kaitlyn? If so, I have no doubt she will win the title tonight.


If it is Kaitlyn she really needs to win it tonight or get the fuck out. Although I think Eve will run away again with the title leading to a DQ match for Royal Rumble..Oh no wait. Calling a lumberjill match.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

WWE really is a joke :lmao


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

John Locke said:


> Told you.





Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ass Eve 

:ass Kaitlyn


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Kaitlin? Eve retains or swerve.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Kait wins Diva title with jobber entrance? oooo


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL WWE are too much. How can Cena take all that shit? At least have Ziggler kick out of the AA where Cena over powered him to make him look somewhat credible. Vince has gone fucking senile.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> MOTN Don't see Ryback vs Punk topping it since Single TLC matches aren't as good as tag ones.


A lot of false finishes (especially against Cena) doesn't make it a good match.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

according to wrestinginc ziggler got out of 2 STFs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena's not coming back tonight, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, fuck. EVE VS KAITLYN! We havent seen this match in....a week?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome, it's Kaitlyn vs. Eve for a change.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I can see Kaitlyn winning this then facing AJ for the title at WM.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Kaitlyn to win this. Not that I really care.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaitlyn is just so :yum:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kaitlyn with dat jobber entrance.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh great, Eve vs Stumpy Limbs McGee


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Really? God damn!


Yeah. It wasn't spectacular though, it was him screwing himself over.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I sort of wonder if there aren't enough veterans backstage to just tell _someone_ in charge, whether it be Vince or Trips or whoever, how counterintuitive every single thing the WWE does is. Like, does Arn Anderson ever just scream and punch a wall?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Eve v Kaitlyn? Don't think i've ever seen this match before OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :jordan3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

It was the Punk/Ziggler match when Punk beat him repeatedly before the win happened. I mean, he got back-to-back buried against main eventers. So Ziggler doesn't mean shit? Then why give him all that time and a briefcase?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kharma please come back..I'm begging you.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Y'know at the house show I went to a few weeks back, Kaitlyn and Eve had a pretty good match. They practically got as much time as Cesaro and Miz did though, and I doubt that'll happen on TV.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

women get no respect in this business, boring chants

smh

funny shit


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Cena. Great match.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT 4 month build wasted on RAW.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Eve> Kaitlyn in every thing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A bit unfair there. _BORING_ chants 10 seconds into the match.

Also, fuck off with Twitter references. :cole1


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

One guy started chanting "boring" 2 seconds into the match :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Yeah. It wasn't spectacular though, it was him screwing himself over.


So pretty much the only way Cena can lose?


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> At this point I actually kinda want the WWE to go out of business... such stupidity should be punished by bankruptcy and these dumb fucks begging for mercy on the god damn streets. And this is with me missing the absolute shit that was the last two episodes. I am tired of the stupidity.


Fucking THIS.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WE DON'T NEED A FUCKING TWITTER SCROLL. 

Caps on purpose. Fuck.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone's favourite memory of The Rock is his return tonight? Damn WWE Universe.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> according to wrestinginc ziggler got out of 2 STFs


one of them was gotten out of courtesy of BIG E.

Cena kicked out of FOUR mother fucking finishers. Dont try and justify it, thats fucking awful booking. Ziggler didnt have to win, but he didnt have to lose in the way that he did.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Why the fuck is there a twitter feed on the bottom of my screen?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did I just hear a boring chant? Assholes.

I know the Divas matches suck and are usually short but atleast show them some respect.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

That was a pretty good match. Cena won, but that really doesn't matter, it did show that Ziggler had the ability, but Cena supposedly had the endurance. Let's be honest storyline wise, Ziggler isn't equal to Cena and shouldn't beat him cleanly easily. Ziggler is the heel, and he isn't going to win cleanly or easily unless he clearly cheats.

What matters is entertainment value and how much the crowd and viewers enjoy it. It was a pretty good match in my opinion, and I don't really look for a heel like Ziggler to go over Cena at a weekday show unless he gets a DQ or by clearly cheating.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

"Tie your shoelaces" 
Never thought I would hear that one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She has to tie her shoe laces :lmao
I can't.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is this ticker???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Asian ref don't play that shit. Kaitlyn better tie her goddamn shoe.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Draconique said:


> Ziggler vs. Cena. Great match.


I thought it was a pretty good opening match for Raw tonight!! Ziggler deserves a title reign!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Rock interferes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not a good match, but damn. These girls are smoking!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Tie your shoe laces


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Tie your shoelaces." says ref of the PG Era.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> So pretty much the only way Cena can lose?


Except Cena isn't written that way


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

What is that shit at the bottom of the screen? I want to punch Vince in the face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It wasn't Eves fault!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I sort of wonder if there aren't enough veterans backstage to just tell _someone_ in charge, whether it be Vince or Trips or whoever, how counterintuitive every single thing the WWE does is. L*ike, does Arn Anderson ever just scream and punch a wall?*


:lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tie your shoelaces?

Kaitlyn, punch the ref.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Kharma please come back..I'm begging you.



No she is black and we already have that obliged black diva


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Asian ref? what happened to black ref?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Right as Notre Dame/Alabama starts, Divas match. Hilarious.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Kaitlyn should come out in nothing but body paint or something hot like that. the kids get to see their stupid cena wins shit they should let me see some HOT ACTION


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve with her best Snitsky impression


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Awesome, it's Kaitlyn vs. Eve for a change.


I Haven't seen this since the last time i saw Eve in a match Oh Wait...


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

when did jerry turn heel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shoelaces :vince


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

only a segment with shawn teaching to ziggler the true superkick can save dolph's momentum tonight


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Eve :yum::yum: Kaitlin :yum::yum: Divas :yum::yum:


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Grumpy cat sign in the front row. :mark:


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Who do you guy's think will be Undertaker's opponent at Mania this year?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> LOL at that little Cena mark in front row.


I was watching the same thing haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How this division has fallen. So fucking sad.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NICE sidewalk slam.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Stop the match her shoelace is untied


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

40 minutes in this show is already crap


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I sort of feel for the divas. I bet they think they're actually good.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Fuck was that neckbreaker !?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dem spray tan stains.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy shit! That was a sick famouser from Ziggler, he defiantly needs to add that to his move set.

PPV style match here on Raw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All I can think about during this match is how I want both girls to do these things to me.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Punch her in the face. 1,2,3.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Year, Same Shitty Raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ref to DQ Kaitlyn for not tying her shoe.

Eve needs to relax on the tanner/makeup/whatever. Blotches all over the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaitlin-Pick a fucking hair color and stick with it. She looks like a fucking idiot


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Eve loses title. Calling it?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Shenmue said:


> Who do you guy's think will be Undertaker's opponent at Mania this year?


Michelle McCool.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Lol if Eve loses the title in an unannounced title match on raw.. you never know anymore.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Does Shimmer still exist? If so couldn't the WWE find some decent women.wrestlers there?


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Come out Shield!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

There she is running again. I knew it.

Lumberjill match for royal rumble.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't even know...
I just don't know.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh come on Kait...SHE WAS RIGHT THERE! lol you're lazy.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Uh oh, divas match going to the crowd


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Eve with her best Snitsky impression


2012 RAW SUCKING WASN'T MY FAULT:vince


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> 40 minutes in this show is already crap


To be fair, the first 40 minutes when quick. I have no idea why.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:bosh

who the fuck is booking this show?


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Super FUCKING Cena.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well thank you Eve...NEXT!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Ref to DQ Kaitlyn for not tying her shoe.
> 
> Eve needs to relax on the tanner/makeup/whatever. Blotches all over the ring.


i like Orange girls


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

So she doesnt need to tie her shoe anymore?
Nice ending also.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

And the crowd doesn't give a fuck


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> 40 minutes in this show is already crap


Holy shit! It's already been 40 minutes?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, that's about as good as a finish as there was going to be so..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

All you had to do was leave the ring again Kaitlyn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

FourWinds said:


> Does Shimmer still exist? If so couldn't the WWE find some decent women.wrestlers there?


Except they wouldn't use them well


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Eve sucks!
Can't stand her in any way!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm watching this on a stream and I'm demanding a refund.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

xZeroSleep said:


> Uh oh, divas match going to the crowd


STREET FIGHT AT THE ROYAL RUMBLE. (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WWE is doing a decent job of getting heat on Eve for always running away. Kaitlyn will get the title at the Rumble no doubt.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eve has the worst fucking theme song I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> All I can think about during this match is how I want both girls to do these things to me.


Same. It's hard to get invested when you want to bang them at the same time. :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Holy shit! That was a sick famouser from Ziggler, he defiantly needs to add that to his move set.
> 
> PPV style match here on Raw.



lol.. famouser.. awesome.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hate when they say Tamina or Kaitlyn are the strongest divas. Such a shame they do nothing with Nattie who looks just as good but can actually wrestle plus they got rid of Beth.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I should be sectioned for staying up so late to watch this nonsense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Team Rhodes Scholars Vs. Team Hell No? 

Yes Please. Give Sandow mic time!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That tag match preview screen is more thrilling than that Divas match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Team Hell No vs Flanders and Sandow. Nice


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat low camera angle on Kaitlyn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh well, seems that Diva division will always get the most fuckery of Raw


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> All I can think about during this match is how I want both girls to do these things to me.


I only want Kaitlyn 


--


Cody in the match-up screen :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is the tag titles on the line?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kaitlyn all sweaty and whatnot :kobe4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

MTheBehemoth said:


> So she doesnt need to tie her shoe anymore?
> Nice ending also.


I Would Walk away if my match was that bad


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Caught a glimpse of Kaitlyn chasing Eve. Rofl Eve


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DIS SHOW


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

FourWinds said:


> Does Shimmer still exist? If so couldn't the WWE find some decent women.wrestlers there?


They don't care about women actually wrestling well.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cba with this tag match either tbh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena vs. Ziggler
Eve vs. Kaitlyn
Team Hell No vs. Rhodes Scholars

Keeping it fresh so far!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Hahaha the guy behind the set like he's lost or ashamed 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Kaitlyn rimo


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Team hell no Vs Rhodes Scholars so fresh WWE please don't forget you do have PTP,Epico Primo, Co-Bro, International Airstrike and the Uso's.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vince: 'Fuck this show, THE ROCKKKK is returning tonight. Just throw out any random crap and they'll eat it up'

:vince2


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> Does Shimmer still exist? If so couldn't the WWE find some decent women.wrestlers there?


But that's not what they want. They want spray tan chicks who do the royal wave, or whatever that hand wiggle Eve's using is supposed to be.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell No/Rhodes Scholars #4056.

Won't complain though. Team Hell No is my safety blanket amidst all the other shit that happens on Raw. They'll never fail me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

46 minutes already? Gotdamn


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cena vs. Ziggler
> Eve vs. Kaitlyn
> Team Hell No vs. Rhodes Scholars
> 
> Keeping it fresh so far!


:vince3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cena vs. Ziggler
> Eve vs. Kaitlyn
> Team Hell No vs. Rhodes Scholars
> 
> Keeping it fresh so far!


you serious, brah? :cornette


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It should be Team Hell No vs Rhodes Scholars for the titles next. Why is pointless a non-title match? They've wrestled enough in non-title matches. We've had the Divas Title on the line, WWE Title on the line later, the Tag Titles should be on the line.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I have one word to describe this show so far.
Sigh. 
What happened to all the reports of it being a 'blockbuster' and 'one to remember' and just urgh. Nothing so far has been entertaining at all.

Except the Cena mark in the front rows. Hahahaha, awesome.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Godfather- said:


> Grumpy cat sign in the front row. :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rigged game because the public wants Notre Dame to win. Pretty bad.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

2 ad breaks in 5 minutes of filler? Really? Thanks for reminding me why I don't watch this shit live anymore. Please bring out Rock already.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cena vs. Ziggler
> Eve vs. Kaitlyn
> Team Hell No vs. Rhodes Scholars
> 
> Keeping it fresh so far!


:vince2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very predictable show so far.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Cena, now Hell No vs. Rhodes Scholars? Seriously, am I tripping or is this a re-run?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god how many fucking times are Rhodes Scholars gonna face Hell No? They've lost what 2 title matches already? damn move on already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If WWE feels the need to have women perform in some capacity why not just switch from Wrestling to this:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FourWinds said:


> Does Shimmer still exist? If so couldn't the WWE find some decent women.wrestlers there?


Of course it exists but that isn't what they're really looking for. 
Death Ray is a trainer, a got damn trainer in FCW and Paige is too young to get on the main roster. For every serious business wrestler, they want about 5 Kelly Kellys.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

4.0 said:


> I have one word to describe this show so far.
> Sigh.
> What happened to all the reports of it being a 'blockbuster' and 'one to remember' and just urgh. Nothing so far has been entertaining at all.
> 
> Except the Cena mark in the front rows. Hahahaha, awesome.


Being "one to remember" just means something will be happening at the end that we will all be talking about. Not the whole show will be something to talk about. WWE hasn't churned that out in years.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Vince: 'Fuck this show, THE ROCKKKK is returning tonight. Just throw out any random crap and they'll eat it up'
> 
> :vince2


You forgot about Ryyyyyybackkk!!! :vince3


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That match was fucking sick between Ziggler and Cena; however, it woulda been nice if Ziggler coulda kicked out of an AA just to push him a little bit. Kind of a lame finish to an absolutely epic match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> You forgot about Ryyyyyybackkk!!! :vince3


:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh fuckkkk Justified tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

David Banner said:


> My god how many fucking times are Rhodes Scholars gonna face Hell No? They've lost what 2 title matches already? damn move on already.


Untill they win and DB Eliminates Kane in the RR


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> you serious, brah? :cornette


Just have Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus with some edgy Big Show interference and I'll be complete!

Oh, and Barrett vs. Kofi again yeah!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm even behind this idea, but I wonder how much more interesting the last year of WWE would be if you reversed every heel/face alignment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The first hour of the 20th year show better be a 60 minute apology.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Steamboat :mark: :mark:


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Being "one to remember" just means something will be happening at the end that we will all be talking about. Not the whole show will be something to talk about. WWE hasn't churned that out in years.


Fair enough. I take your point but this is quite a disappointment so far.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Dragon! :mark:

Edit: And Barret! :mark:


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Why should Dolph enter the rumble he's got the MITB so shouldn't he already be able to have a guaranteed spot at Mania if he wants?


two strategies

1) he can cash in at any time now...knowing he gets a shot anyway

2) He can save it and the match would be that his opponent would have to pin him TWICE in a row

I like it. But he won't win. Maybe he really just wants to knock Cena out.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> A lot of false finishes (especially against Cena) doesn't make it a good match.


True, but do you actually think the TLC match would even be better being that it's a single match? I mean Ryback only looks really good when their is more than one person to beast on to cover up the rest spots.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"RICKAY DA STEAMABOAT" - Santino


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Show sucks fat ass and my 5 word drinking game has me almost 4 beers deep in under an hour. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Come on Steamboat, kick Santino's ass. Please.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Steamboat


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Honkameter was the height of Santino's career.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Times up.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dragon and the Cobra.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice to see Steamboat.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BARRETT IS IC CHAMP OH SHIT


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

from the side steamboat sliiightly resembled bischoff lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Steamboat!! My god I used to have a crush on this man!!! Lawd!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Stop picking on old people


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why must they show the crowd watch the big screen every time they do a backstage segment??


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The belt looks weird on Barrett.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ricky Steamboat!

and the crowd goes Mild


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah yes...I miss the Honk-o-meter. 

Honestly, I'd rather see the Dragon in the ring.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Barrett :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WADE :mark:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gah..Barrett gets the title only to lose to Santino?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No heat for Barrett as the crowd has no reason to care about Richie Steamboat..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Orton!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: RKO


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Steamboat REALLY reminds me of Captain Harris from Police Academy here.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] Barrett


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Steamboat, babyface 4 life.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That was a funny promo from Barrett.

Santino/Barrett sounds awful though. Barrett deserves better than this.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL ORTON POP


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Dat Orton pop.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTON!!!!

That pop :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cobra is going to breathe fire tonight with Steamboat in his corner


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Randy, Dolph Ziggler has just entered the Royal Rumble"

"I don't give a fuck."


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ricky Steamboat might make this show a little bit better.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

You all knew this would be booked like Vince books WM. A few good moments, the rest is shit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WADE Woot


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Ricky Steamboat.... Oh damn maybe they are bringing in richie soon

:rodgers


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

What is the theme song for the Royal Rumble this year?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

3MB to collectively win the Rumble. BOOK IT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait?!? I thought Randy was injured? When did he come back?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> True, but do you actually think the TLC match would even be better being that it's a single match? I mean Ryback only looks really good when their is more than one person to beast on to cover up the rest spots.


I'm hoping the energy and presence of Punk and Ryback will be enough to make it better. Just the fact it has Punk in it already makes it better. I have no doubt we'll see The Rock, which also makes it better.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

3MB is still together? what the fuck?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone watch Heath's match vs Miz? Really good. He showcased a lot. Dude has talent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love it, all these guys just say "I'm in the rumble" and that's it.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Orton with a big pop, hell yes!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ricky Steamboat just cut a better promo than 95% of the WWE roster can do.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH FUCK YES. 3MB TO WIN THE RUMBLE. ALL FUCKING THREE OF THEM.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Backstage segments o'clock


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... anyone remember when people had to win matches to qualify for the Rumble?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great 3 wasted entrys for the rumble with 3MB


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Santino vs Barrett later? fpalm

Orton vs one of 3MB later? fpalm


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Ginger Mahall?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh 3MB


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

3MB is literally the worst gimmick of 2012. Why have it in 2013?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

3MB?!!!! 5.0 SEGMENT!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

THREEEEEEEYYYYY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMM BEEEEEEEYYYYYY BAAAAAYBAAAAAAAYYYY


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

3MB FOR THE ROYAL RUMBLE WIN! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew McIntyre has gotten a spare tire gut.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn orton over as hell


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bad joke Randy.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao McIntyre looks like a younger HBK


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ricky going to blow Wade?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The harp? WTF?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:bateman Slater. Fucking love.

EDIT: KANE!!! :mark: FUCKING LOVE!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whatever happened to 3MB performing live?

Also : Why is Jinder Mahal _still_ in that gimmick?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jindar Mahal da GOAT.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

KANEEEEEE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YOU WILL BE PLAYING THE HARP


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Guess Orton is elimination 3Mb at the Rumble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok I thought Barrett/Santino was bad, but now Orton/Slater is going to happen...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

3mb in the royal rumble? Sounds like some face will throw all of htem out at once probably cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew :no:

Randy's gonna toss bitches over the top rope, smoke a blunt, bang his side piece and not give a single fuck like a boss.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

3MB fark


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"..you'll be playing the harp"


OOOOH, YOU GOT HIM RANDY!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fucking amazing how Orton still manages to get these reactions after a, I must admit, crap and irrelevant year.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Who wrote these final comebacks for the faces tonight. Awful.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Who wrote this promo?! :lmao


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

3MB is just embarrassing


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

McIntyre plays Air Bass. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shhhh........The Fireman is coming.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, lame last line. Also, 3MB are dorks.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The harp? CUZ HE'LL BE SINGING THE BLUES!

Great show so far.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

randy orton more wooden than keanu reeves? hmmmmmm


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

youll be playing the harp lmao wtf


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice Smackdown commercial on Wade Barrett.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Drew :no:
> 
> Randy's gonna toss bitches over the top rope, smoke a blunt, bang his side piece and not give a single fuck like a boss.


#teamnofucks


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> 3MB is literally the worst gimmick of 2012. Why have it in 2013?


Because there will be a worse gimmick in 2013


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> 3mb in the royal rumble? Sounds like some face will throw all of htem out at once probably cena


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hell No to bury these fucking jobbers.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn right Kane will be a hall of famer he's earned it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DANIELLL BRYANNN


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The Dazzler!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

THE DAZZLER! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lawl at the goat fan sign


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So people don't have to win qualifiers to get in the rumble anymore? You just go...

"I'm booking myself in the Rumble!" and it just happens. Great.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THE GOAT, I mean, THE DAZZLER :bryan


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That Orton/3MB segment was horrible.

LOVED Wade Barrett insulting Ricky & Santino, though. I marked out.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> how do you keep the crowd hot after a match like that?
> 
> FUCKING DIVAS! :troll





The Rawk said:


> So... anyone remember when people had to win matches to qualify for the Rumble?


Yeah I do. I also remember when the big titles sometimes changed hands on Raw.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

As long as D-Bryan stays how he is I am happy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bryan NO!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Rawk said:


> So... anyone remember when people had to win matches to qualify for the Rumble?


The first 30 Superstars to "proclaim" themselves in the Royal Rumble...are in the Royal Rumble.

Tomorrow at work I'm going to "proclaim" I need a raise..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This match again?! fpalm They're going for the Kofi/Ziggler record or what? Hope it's not another 10 minutes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No^15


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Fucking amazing how Orton still manages to get these reactions after a, I must admit, crap and irrelevant year.


its from all the women in the crowd. dey want da viper diq


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

#RockOnRaw

I knew they just had to mention it rton


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"There's only one Randy Orton", apart from when he gets baked and stares in the mirror. THAT WELLNESS POLICY.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Daniel has an awesome jacket. Would pay money for that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You told us that was trending worldwide about 20 minutes ago, fuck sake.


----------



## Jt Punk (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are they coming out separately?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Announce some hall of famers already WWE. Make me want to buy a ticket.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Team hell no for the win


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kevin Steen just got a plug on RAW during the Score commercial break :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't get it. You all complain about the same matches happening repeatedly...we now have two completely different matches (Wade/Santino and Orton/Slater) and you STILL complain. Unreal.

By the way, like I mentioned in my previous post, Slater had a great showing against Miz on Smackdown.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at everyone going to the bathroom when eve music hit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan trying to hold back his laughter every time he says "NO"


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bryan got a bit of a haircut I think.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Jt Punk said:


> Why are they coming out separately?


I'm guessing because Daniel Bryan gets a better reaction than Kane. Or maybe they just want to waste time.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel like I'm watching Monday Night Commercial with Raw breaks


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"The Rock is on RAW tonight"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jt Punk said:


> Why are they coming out separately?


They're ~dysfunctional~.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

There's only one @RandyOrton and we're one Wellness Violation away from there being zero Randy Ortons. #RAWTonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> So people don't have to win qualifiers to get in the rumble anymore? You just go...
> 
> "I'm booking myself in the Rumble!" and it just happens. Great.


Did that ever actually happen? I've remembered people announcing themselves for years.

I remember that people would get numbers assigned to them on the night. They don't seem to show that any more.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Team hell no for the win


Gotta spread out the 3 hours somehow.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

So, is the Rock is there to compete agaist the BCS Championship?

Well, looks like Alabama will have a blowout soon.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm assuming he means he's gonna kill slater cause you know, angels play the harp... and angels are in heaven and... heaven is where dead people go?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

YOU WILL ALL BE PLAYING THE HARP


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why did the tag champs have separate finishers? DAT TITLE DEVALUING BAD BOOKING


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

thank god kane and bryan are here to actually wrestle.
Did anyone else see that cena was like blatanly talking all match?

Looks like a certain match is heading to Botchamania :vince2


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Daniel Bryan the GOAT :favre5


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"What a night this is gonna be!" - Jerry Lawler

(doesn't realize the night is 1/3 over)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> I feel like I'm watching Monday Night Commercial with Raw breaks


I watch Raw for the commercials


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

So who is in the RR now?

John Cena
Randy Orton
Sheamus
Dolph Ziggler
3MB


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TN Punk said:


> Lol at everyone going to the bathroom when eve music hit.


Gotta love tiny bladders.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm off to watch Alex Jones vs Piers Morgan. Hopefully by the time it's over Punk/Ryback will be near.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I really hope WWE didn't forget to make the rest of the show good and just decided to focus on Rock's return.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Those food commercials.. my my... :bateman


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

Team Hell No sucks. Kanes old ass needs to retire and Bryan should be going for the U.S Championship


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This pic gives me chills, a classic Rock shirt. I seriously hope he is wearing this, I want the nostalgia!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> So who is in the RR now?
> 
> John Cena
> Randy Orton
> ...


One of those names just looks.... out of place.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Dazzler is here!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Commercials kill the WWE.

Fucking disgusting.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where the fuck is The Shield? Start randomly attacking superstars damnit!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit, I can't play the harp but I got the blues right now. And I ain't talking Kraft Macaroni and Cheese, MOTHER KISSERS!

:cena


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Daniel has an awesome jacket. Would pay money for that.


Me too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This pic gives me chills, a classic Rock shirt. I seriously hope he is wearing this, I want the nostalgia!


:mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Give Sandow the mic! 

COME ON!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Rhodes and Sandow


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

i am on board with Barrett
Now that he holds the IC title it actually does mean something again
this guy has the build and the look and the MIC SKILLS to go somewhere in this company. im quickly becoming a fan


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhodes Scholars getting jobber entrance?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Capacity Crowd? I guess those completely empty sections don't count in the attendance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Harp........harp :hmm:

There's a harp on the back of Irish euro coins
Sheamus is Irish
Rumours of Sheamus v Orton feud soon 
I solved the riddle :kanye

But why is Slater going playing with Sheamus's harp? Sounds sexual :mcgee


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Backstage filler with Steamboat has been the high point of the show for me so far.

Anyway, things should pick up now that the dazzler's in the house! A match with him and Cody's moustache is better than what's happened so far, even if it is for what feels like the millionth time.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Those food commercials.. my my... :bateman


He's fat ! :steiner2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Dude said:


> i am on board with Barrett
> Now that he holds the IC title it actually does mean something again
> this guy has the build and the look and the MIC SKILLS to go somewhere in this company. im quickly becoming a fan


Easily the best IC champion in the past year or two years.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

wow jobber entrance... thats rough!

anyone else think wwe is doing with bryan what tna did with eric young??
i just see alot of similarites


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Those food commercials.. my my...


Yep, I'm getting myself a peanut butter sammich', can't take it anymore :$


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Blue. said:


> I'm off to watch Alex Jones vs Piers Morgan. Hopefully by the time it's over Punk/Ryback will be near.


Alex Jones of Infowars fame is on Piers Morgan?


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

kings jokes.....get worse...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, you deserve to be punched for that joke.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawler. Fuck off you prick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad Lawler is alive and everything, but he is an awful announcer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So you guys think Bryan can ever actually bee a serious competitor for a major title again or is he forever doomed to play a comedic role for the kiddies like Santino the rest of his career?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Goat Cheeeeeese!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Most of tonight's entrances jobbed to TheRock 's promo time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler and his awful goat jokes. He's just mad he can never dazzle like Bryan.

OH SHIT, COLE MENTIONING THE DAZZLER :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

King that was the worst joke EVER


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A 3 hour Raw and they can't give Sandow a mic for 5 minutes??  :cuss:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

When Hell No is over, The Dazzler should get a glittery jacket and feud with Cesaro for the US title.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I finally found out that John Cena won earlier tonight. This is the worst Raw in 20 years!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I can feel a mass of people with "THE ROCK!!!!" or "Finally..." just typed into the message box, ready to crash the forum as soon as his music hits.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cole, don't mention the Dazzler. You will ruin it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Is this match worth watching? Is anything interesting or noteworthy going to happen to make this worth seeing for the 100th time?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

jeez that beard is huge


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They mentioned *THE DAZZLER!!!*


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Holy shit Cole actually mentioning "The Dazzler". :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

PLEASE MAKE THE COMMENTARY GO AWAY AGAIN.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

"GOAT cheese"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Get it guys? "Dazzling" is a gay word! HAHAHAHAHAHAA.

Ugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Michael Cole just reference Don Quixote? 

I'm actually impressed.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If the Announce Team is putting over "The Dazzler" Gimmick, Vince obviously thought of it.

When Superstars get over by themselves, we all know what happens to them and their ideas.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nicknames official.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Call the damn match instead of talking about Twitter and beards. Jesus. WHAT A MANEUVER! DRINK!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

King's jokes are getting even worse.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

yes JR and cole worst announce team ever
i would take TNA over them in the booth at this point
at least they have taz!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Get Kane in there!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The show still fucking sucks. Same old shit. Shock of all shocks. Just because The Rock is going to be on here telling lame-ass jokes later does not make all of these other terrible segments worth sitting through. The same matches we've been seeing for eight fucking months. With the same awful commentary & same abundance of ad breaks. WWE sucks.

Sandow & Cody neither one will ever be a star.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dazzler=Ratings.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just don't know what to do about Jerry Lawler's existence.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Dazzler


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Blue. said:


> I'm off to watch Alex Jones vs Piers Morgan. Hopefully by the time it's over Punk/Ryback will be near.


Why waste time watching two morons argue?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO oh my god is my sleepiness making me hear things?

Damien Sandows voice cracked yelling goat face at bryan and it sounded like the funniest fucking yelp ever. Like a dog yelp


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone in this match is great and I love them.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Did Michael Cole just reference Don Quixote?
> 
> I'm actually impressed.


But then he does that forced cackle at the stupid ass jokes.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

"You're welcome!" 
I love Sandow :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> PLEASE MAKE THE COMMENTARY GO AWAY AGAIN.


1 Turn the volume down 

or

2 Press mute


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

good heat from sandow. i think this guy can go somewhere..
not in a pink speedo
doing jobber entrances
and teaming with the pedo stash.
but other than that the character is good


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> Where the fuck is The Shield? Start randomly attacking superstars damnit!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope that Perry Saturn gets royalties when Sandow uses his catch phrase.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao Kane botch


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Saying Damien Sandow's ancestors were involved in reconstruction implies they sold out black people to the southern white supremicistis in the 1880s. WONDER IF THEY KNOW THAT.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> If the Announce Team is putting over "The Dazzler" Gimmick, Vince obviously thought of it.
> 
> When Superstars get over by themselves, we all know what happens to them and their ideas.


I'd agree, but Bryan is proven bulletproof and since it gives Cole a reason to bring up Twitter, they're probably on board with it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

double flub!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane is a legend. He can afford that.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Cena's shitty promo made me cringe right away tonight and just changee the channel. Dude sucks so bad.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Kane vs the top rope, WM 29.. book it!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"You've been spending way too much time with Mr. Sandow, Cole" oooo baby


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Lawlers damn jokes,


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Get it guys? "Dazzling" is a gay word! HAHAHAHAHAHAA.
> 
> Ugh.


Vince is backstage loving it and laughing to himself that he thought of it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This commentary is like when you watch a baseball game and the announcers talk about everything but baseball. You know the games where you watch and they don't even tell you who is on base or the outs or the pitch count for like 10 fuckin' minutes.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Dazzler with dem kicks.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

That kane botch just sucked the air out of the match until Bryan got back into it :X


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

like im sayin this no no no crazy thing reminds me alot of eric young.
bryans just more talented


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

First time drinking and watching RAW, seems way better now , but its also a waste of beer


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT BRYAN SELLING


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Marston said:


> Cena's shitty promo made me cringe right away tonight and just changee the channel. Dude sucks so bad.


Yeah, I'll probably have a sour taste all night because of that. But Cena let Ziggler beat him on PPV, so now he has to have 4 or 5 weeks of humiliating and burying the guy in every possible way to make up for that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Knee to the face...NO! ROFLMAO


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The selling by DB is just phenomenal. The best worker in the company by a country mile.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

We're shocked this match isn't on PBS because it is turning into paint by numbers.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Did anyone legit think Bryan tweaked his knee for a second?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol wonder where we'd be if Punk never made that comment about bryans Goatface.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Marston said:


> Cena's shitty promo made me cringe right away tonight and just changee the channel. Dude sucks so bad.


:cena2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cocoa Butter said:


> First time drinking and watching RAW, seems way better now , but its also a waste of beer


Preach, brother!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

so raw has consisted of:

repetition of how cena crapped on ziggler (both literally and metaphorically)

6th grade weiner jokes

PLAY THE HARP

the dazzler

wow


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, I thought this was for the belts. Whoops.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This pic gives me chills, a classic Rock shirt. I seriously hope he is wearing this, I want the nostalgia!


Damn, old school Just Bring It shirt. If he wears it, I hope he brought the AE title belt with him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rhodescholars win!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Are they champions now? I thought they were number 1 contenders.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wasn't expecting them to win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eh match there, but at least RS went over! 

Sandow = My hero.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhodes/Scholars can get a win over the Tag Champs but Ziggler can't even get one over on Cena.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck you, WWE. You can't keep The Dazzler down.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

with the upset!!!!
we need paule back in the booth he gave both guys in there such pushes every night. and he was funny. unlike fuckin lawler


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Holy shit. They actually got a victory over Team Hell No?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> Did anyone legit think Bryan tweaked his knee for a second?


For a split second. Then i realised it is Bryan and he is gold.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

STASH > BEARD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And of course Bryan takes the pin. Sigh. At least he beat Sandow before.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Perhaps it'll get them back into the tag team title hunt!'

Maybe it will considering THEY JUST BEAT THE CHAMPIONS.

Fuck sake, I just want to repeatedly kick Michael Cole in his stupid fucking face.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RHODES SCHOLARS WIN! BEST RAW EVER!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone see the hyper glasses/cena shirt fan? I swear it must be real to him he's mad emotional watching this


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhodes Scholars wins? Nice.

And that Bryan injury spot had me worried a moment.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


>


Roman is just too fine! :damn


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> Did anyone legit think Bryan tweaked his knee for a second?


Yep. Dat DB, playing with my emotions, like an entertainer should.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

And they are proud of their shitty booking... :russo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That reaction, and he is still backstage. Orton is GOAT


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol Kane fail.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Takertheman said:


> Holy shit. They actually got a victory over Team Hell No?


They need there RR Match so they win the titles and DB Eliminates Kane for there EC Feud/Split


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

with the upset!!!!
we need paule back in the booth he gave both guys in there such pushes every night. and he was funny. unlike fuckin lawler

yes show again how john cena cant put people over clean please we need that..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They recapped Ziggler jobbing to Cena half an hour ago.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, The Rock has returned, this time for good for the 5th time...

Seriously, when Cena faces Rock is the only time I root for Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

First hour has been decent. Two pretty solid matches so far.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Oh, I thought this was for the belts. Whoops.


Oh now, now..you know they will make you pay $50 to just see the.chance of that happening


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What happened to ya' furniture cuz?!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Oh. Bryan is jobbing again. Oh. We get a recap of Ziggler being buried half an hour ago.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Prostate gland ads ftw


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Starting hour 2 with Orton vs. Heath Slater? Are they cramming everything good into the final hour?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao that cena fan in the front row going mad :lmao:lmao:lmao props to wwe for zooming in on him during the replay :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Are there any law students slacking of a Monday night in the Raw thread that could tell me if I can sue the WWE for _something_. I feel like I need to.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

that scares me the fact cole is hyping cena saying it'll be his best year yet...i have visions of cena winning...EVERYTHING


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

there is no way they will have punk lose the title to ryback. fact
they will not put ryback in the ring with the rock... not happenin


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't mind Rhodes Scholars winning the belts and then losing them to New Age Outlaws at EC before winning them back something in an epic Wrestlemania match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SP103 said:


>


:flair


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah Sky Sports, seeing Paul Lambert's smug face every advert break is really going to make this raw so much better. Just rub in the fact that we're not in the league cup semi finals, why don't you?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Orton vs Slater! They really are pulling out all the big guns tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Starting hour 2 with Orton vs. Heath Slater? Are they cramming everything good into the final hour?


Probably.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Prostate gland ads ftw


Indeed its making me think of getting mine checked


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Bryan and ziggler's awful booking is getting ridiculous. Two of the company's best workers and they constantly get booked like shit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

#CutforOrton


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad Raw so far, but the show needs to pick up soon.

Considering the good match Slater had with the Miz on Smackdown, hopefully this will be a good match too.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW is lucky that the championship game is shaping up to be a blowout.

First hour sucked. 

Play the drinking game with me!

one drink for every "Historic" "Vintage" "Textbook" "Maneuver" "Electrifying."

Every 4 drinks, cash the drink. I'm more than 3 in, I drink like a big boy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if the WWE would be stupid enough to have Rock cost Ryback the title match and turning it into a triple threat at the Rumble..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I just can't with 3MB

Or with Orton, giving no fucks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena
Orton
Sheamus
3MB
3MB
3MB
Dolph Ziggler 
Cody Rhodes
Damian Sandow
Kane
Daniel Bryan 
Miz 
Rey Mysterio
Sin Cara 
Ryback 
Great Kali 
Wade Barrett
Kofi Kingston
Christian
Antonio Cesar 
David Otunga 
Brodus Clay 
Jack Swagger 
R-Truth 
Tensi 

these are my predictions for who i think will be in the rumble from the current roster its 25 in total that means there will only be room for 5 surprise entries in the rumble


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Are there any law students slacking of a Monday night in the Raw thread that could tell me if I can sue the WWE for _something_. I feel like I need to.


There's Otunga.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Duke Droese said:


> Starting hour 2 with Orton vs. Heath Slater? Are they cramming everything good into the final hour?


_*THIS ISN'T GOOD?!*_


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_"Randyyyyyyyyy Ortooooon!!" _:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's been an awful show thus far.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

erm...Slater looked kind of weird standing in front of Drew when he was doing that position on the ropes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The ironic part here? 

3MB Members-0 Wellness policy violations
Randy Orton-2 strikes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

3MB getting the jobber entrance and still getting to perform on camera. Can't stop the baaand, babaay.

King, Orton is not impressed by anything. He is the man of zero fucks.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I like how Drew is supposed to be the bassist but he doesn't play air bass. AMATEUR .


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> RAW is lucky that the championship game is shaping up to be a blowout.
> 
> First hour sucked.
> 
> ...


the count is 26 so far


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> :flair


that make me burst out laughing good on you mate!! :vince2


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

RANDY FUCKING ORTON.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mahal, lead guitarist, plays air drums, as McIntyre, bassist, plays air guitar.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince-"Hey guys how about we only give the guy who's winning the match an entrance? i'm sure that'll make the matches more unpredictable and exciting!".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Sheamus
> 3MB
> ...


They're not going to waste a spot on Swagger.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Seriously? WWE is still talking about the Montreal Screwjob in 2013? Really???


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In before RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if Slater is going to win this match?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

What did I miss of the first hour
Anything happen?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So sad seeing where Drew is right now. Damn.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Since when has Slater had that flab up front?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Del Rio vs. Show for the WHC at the Royal Rumble is a really shitty, non-exciting main-event for such a big PPV as the Rumble, especially since that is the only other PPV besides WM that I order.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> :flair


that made me burst out laughing good on you mate!! :vince2


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Mahal staring down Orton before the ring like a baaaws


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

and theyre actually pointing out the god awful Harp line....jesus it was terrible


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> the count is 26 so far


Let me chug this pint so I can be an honest 4 in.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

SP103 said:


> The ironic part here?
> 
> 3MB Members-0 Wellness policy violations
> Randy Orton-2 strikes


Actually slater has one or two himself


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A hardcore title would do wonders for guys the level of 3MB.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy Bore-Ton in action!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cole with a direct Montreal Screwjob reference. Kayfabe is a strange beast.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What time do we hear "vintage orton". I'm going with 9:18.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Soccer mom up front getting hot and bothered over RKO.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized something, where the fuck is Ric Flair? He's back in WWE now isn't he?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> In before RKO out of nowhere.


2 Late


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> What did I miss of the first hour
> Anything happen?


John Cena opening the show with promo
Dolph, AJ and Langston interrupts him.
John Cena makes the crowd create waves while screaming like a chick.
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler Winner: Cena via A.A.
Divas Championship match: Eve Torres vs Kaitlyn Winner: Kaitlyn via DQ. Eve run away again through crowd.
Santino backstage Steamboat walk in by Wade
Randy Orton Interview
Team Hell No vs Rhode Scholars Winners: Rhode Scholars
Orton vs Slater now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, they must have nothing for Orton to do.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This RAW should have started with The Rocks music, with John Laurinaitis coming out mocking The Rocks entrance, now that would have been classic.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

who cares you stay in the business long enough you will get a strike or two. this isnt a sport so no one looks at the roid abuse by every "clean" superstar... so dont give me that stars who smoke a bit of grass are the devil


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rhodes with dat tash looks like an extra out of a _Frankie Goes to Hollywood_ music vid.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shout out to Cole actually selling Slater's finisher. Or is that neckbreaker still his finisher?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

When the fuck has their ever been a Rumble fan fest? LOL. The Rock's return just makes them create events out of thin air.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

randy seems more bored than me by this match


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Mahal, lead guitarist, plays air drums, as McIntyre, bassist, plays air guitar.


McIntyre can play two instruments.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm very surprised they haven't treated Slater like a total jobber as of late. He's been having solid matches. Are they having faith in him???


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a fucking pish raw so far


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

4.0 said:


> This RAW should have started with The Rocks music, with John Laurinaitis coming out mocking The Rocks entrance, now that would have been classic.


or Punk doing it..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So was 3MB conceived to use up the wardrobe John Morrison left lying around?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I love how cole screams at the top of his lungs because Heath did a neckbreaker then talks mega casual level when orton kicks out.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

"Slippery, slimey viper" best penis wiener joke of the night so far.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

cole stop sayin fucking vintage


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Slater should win...come wwe give us an upset!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chip on shoulder?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Orton setting up Slater for a big top-rope superplex, and Lawler is making a stupid Alvin & The Chipmunks joke.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole is awful *Slater hits a neckbreaker* "OH MY GOD THIS WOULD BE AN UPSET! THIS WOULD BE AN UPSET! and orton kicks out" Great Cole just great. I'm sure we all believed that neckbreaker by Slater would beat Orton.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

un_pretti_er said:


> What time do we hear "vintage orton". I'm going with 9:18.


9:15. Sorry bud.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damn Lawler is awful. Just awful.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheamus was a surprise RR winner, a bad surprise. I would really like to see a good surprise winner this year or something like the '94 RR where both guys win and then they have a match at the next PPV to determine the #1 contender.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Vince-"Hey guys how about we only give the guy who's winning the match an entrance? i'm sure that'll make the matches more unpredictable and exciting!".


Rhodes Scholars just won without an enterance.....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vintage! Drink 28! I wonder if this ends with RKO FROM OUT OF NOWHERE?!

I damn near power houred after an hour and change. Oh, this was bad. This was a bad choice.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vintage Orton mention. Time for a shot.

RKO from outta nowhere! Except it wasn't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WHERE IS SLATERS HARP?!?!?!?

I DEMAND IT


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I legitimately don't understand what Cole means when he says things about Randy Orton.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy really likes to force that midrope DDT into all his matches, doesn't he? 

I feel like that should be a "sometimes" move that he only uses when the opportunity presents itself for Orton.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know whose a worse character. Heath Slater or Krillin.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

It didn't come out of nowhere. He set it up and everything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ortons clotheslines :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

How the fuck was that out of nowhere Cole? He set up for the RKO and everything.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

From out of nowhere even when he is setting it up :lmao wish Cole would shutup


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

That fat Cena mark in the front row even has the world heavyweight title with him.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone keeping count on how many times has said vintage so far?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: :mark RKO Fest!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RKO out of SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

From out of nowhere....yet he prepped himself and everyone else for what was about to come.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Cole:"From out of nowhere the RKO" WTF.....he was lining him up doing the stupid mat punching thing...this commentary is fucking worse each week.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

That was an unexpected turn of events :yawn


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

3MB now stands for 

3 men buried


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Drew McIntyre looks like a douche-bag in his new attire.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Dude said:


> who cares you stay in the business long enough you will get a strike or two. this isnt a sport so no one looks at the roid abuse by every "clean" superstar... so dont give me that stars who smoke a bit of grass are the devil


They don't suspend you for straight marijuana-just synthetic marijuana because its far more dangerous. I believe Marijuana is still a hefty fine (10K).


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE.

cunt.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat outta nowhere RKO.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Boring


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

How, in any way, was the RKO out of nowhere? It was completely set up. 

Fuck you Cole.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another pointless victory for Orton.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem Rkos


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Out of no where? How was that RKO out of no where ffs, stfu Cole.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

LOL orton just buried all three members of 3mb


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

We're all such a bitter crowd. I love it. Never change, guys.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> 9:15. Sorry bud.


Can't win em all


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

After 2 months.. it's time to watch RAW again. lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, McIntyre sold that like a champ. DAT CHOSEN ONE.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The same as I said before in regards to Cena vs. Ziggler.

If Orton is going to beat Slater, just have him beat Slater. Don't have the entire stable fall to Randy Orton. How is the audience suppose to take 3MB as a serious threat if all the entire stable gets beat down by one guy?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS SHOW!?*

It's just pointless filler after pointless filler after pointless filler. WWE are not building to any feuds, not building any stories, not helping flesh-out the characters to give them any added depth. It is just a complete waste of time. What does John Cena beating Dolph Ziggler do? What does Randy Orton beating Three Man Band do? They are just killing air time to try to get through the show. It is pathetic & pointless.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> WHERE IS SLATERS HARP?!?!?!?
> 
> I DEMAND IT


Orton to antagonize 3MB every week until Slater plays the harp. 

BOOK IT WWE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can Sheamus beat Dolph? Is that actually a question?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

good win for randy id love to see him have a WHC run on SD so SD would have a legit champ worth watching again
show and del rio do nothing for me as champions


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

3MB = 3 Men Buried.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler vs Sheamus AGAIN ?!!!!!! :russo


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS SHOW!?*
> 
> It's just pointless filler after pointless filler after pointless filler. WWE are not building to any feuds, not building any stories, not helping flesh-out the characters to give them any added depth. It is just a complete waste of time. What does John Cena beating Dolph Ziggler do? What does Randy Orton beating Three Man Band do? They are just killing air time to try to get through the show. It is pathetic & pointless.


Couldn't have put it any better.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

how long before the weekly boring sheamus big show segment


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bowl game is a blowout. I started a 5 word goofy beer drinking game and I'm almost 5 pints in. RAW has been straight up bullshit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh joy, can't wait to see Ziggler get his head kicked off for the millionth time!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

out of curiosity has Slater ever won a match?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OK. Let's start the real show now. K?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

So far this is the show:

John Cena opening the show with promo
Dolph, AJ and Langston interrupts him.
John Cena makes the crowd create waves while screaming like a chick.
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler Winner: Cena via A.A.
Divas Championship match: Eve Torres vs Kaitlyn Winner: Kaitlyn via DQ. Eve run away again through crowd.
Santino backstage Steamboat walk in by Wade
Randy Orton Interview
Team Hell No vs Rhode Scholars Winners: Rhode Scholars
Orton vs Slater Winner via out of nowhere RKO: Randy (then he distributed an RKO for each member of the 3MB. 

(for members who just started watching)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> We're all such a bitter crowd. I love it. Never change, guys.


I liked 3MB _before they got big_. FUCK THOSE SELLOUTS


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Any random episode of superstars from 1998 > this raw in 2013. Vince is a cunt for knowing that he can keep people watching for The Rock's arrival.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

The Dude said:


> that made me burst out laughing good on you mate!! :vince2





Walk-In said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS SHOW!?*
> 
> It's just pointless filler after pointless filler after pointless filler. WWE are not building to any feuds, not building any stories, not helping flesh-out the characters to give them any added depth. It is just a complete waste of time. What does John Cena beating Dolph Ziggler do? What does Randy Orton beating Three Man Band do? They are just killing air time to try to get through the show. It is pathetic & pointless.


Amen to that. they are not diversifying the roster to build ANY new characters worth watching.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Freaking anti-rape commercial....this a big problem in the UK?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ortun with the :buried on 3MB


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jean Paul Sartre once said "Hell is other people".

But I say "Heaven is seeing a steel toe cap boot thundering down on Michael Cole's stupid face a thousand times".


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i am just waiting for the rock..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Am watching a Rape Advert WTF


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> We're all such a bitter crowd. I love it. Never change, guys.


Trust me, I won't. At least not until they put on better shows, which probably won't happen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> out of curiosity has Slater ever won a match?


Yeah...against doink the clown


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE....EVEN THOUGH HE CLEARLY SET IT UP!


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

That hour and fifteen minutes was absolutely booring..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

This game is getting out of hand already. Has ROck appeared yet? RAW worth watching? If not guess I'll check the Bulls game til I hear Great One appears


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

GOD said:


> i am just waiting for the rock..


Same here.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS SHOW!?*
> 
> It's just pointless filler after pointless filler after pointless filler. WWE are not building to any feuds, not building any stories, not helping flesh-out the characters to give them any added depth. It is just a complete waste of time. What does John Cena beating Dolph Ziggler do? What does Randy Orton beating Three Man Band do? They are just killing air time to try to get through the show. It is pathetic & pointless.


It does feel like they're booking away from big moments rather than towards them.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Say goodbye to what will look like a good rating now of 2.2 Vince.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS SHOW!?*


:Rock4

Of course, they forgot that they can't just have him out there for 3 hours.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm surprised WWE or TNA hasn't tried to do a Raylan Givens type gimmick yet. Someone should really get on that. It would be some impressive fuckery, I think.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> Freaking anti-rape commercial....this a big problem in the UK?


Poor advert lol


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Jean Paul Sartre once said "Hell is other people".
> 
> But I say "Heaven is seeing a steel toe cap boot thundering down on Michael Cole's stupid face a thousand times".


sig worthy material right there sire.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Santino getting introduced during a "Did you know?"
i think i died of laughter.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince doesn't seem to care enough to give the best show possible for the first Raw of the year, though I am happy for Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the IC Champ gets a jobber entrance?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE did you know Raw had a 2.2 rating?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> out of curiosity has Slater ever won a match?


He won Doink the clown!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Barrett needs to get a squash win or ANY credibility he just built on the IC title will KILL IT DEAD.
Mark my very fuckin words on that!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bring out the great one! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

No entrance for the new IC Champion?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wade/Santino. And the hits keep on coming!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

IC champion gets a jobber entrance? Seriously wwe...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BLOCKBUSTER RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 THANK GAWD I DIDNT READ THE SPOILERS. 

10/10


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where the hell is Rollins so I can get the hell out of here already?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Dude said:


> Amen to that. they are not diversifying the roster to build ANY new characters worth watching.


Yeah thats why NXT is alot better than Raw, they actually build characters and have better matches and have divas that can actually wrestle. To all who thinks Raw sucks watch NXT its total opposite. If NXT was its own company it would blow WWE outtta the water in ratings.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rocky Time Please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

For the love of all things holy...where in the fuck is The Shield?! Can a bish get a peek or something?!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I AM SICK OF THIS FUCKING JACKSON HEWITT COMMERCIAL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Barret better win this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, even with the IC belt Wade gets a jobber entrance. They really must hate him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the fuck is The Dragon doing with Santino?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

That Barrett 80's trunks with that 80's IC Belt


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> Freaking anti-rape commercial....this a big problem in the UK?


I like the gambling one. "Oh look, that must be the UK version of Gatorade, looks kinda..." NOPE. It's a gambling commercial. Get's me every time.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS SHOW!?*
> 
> It's just pointless filler after pointless filler after pointless filler. WWE are not building to any feuds, not building any stories, not helping flesh-out the characters to give them any added depth. It is just a complete waste of time. What does John Cena beating Dolph Ziggler do? What does Randy Orton beating Three Man Band do? They are just killing air time to try to get through the show. It is pathetic & pointless.


You can look at it as Cena and Orton beating the other Royal Rumble participants in a match gives them momentum heading into the Royal Rumble match after a disappointing 2012 from both wrestlers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Leernd said:


> That hour and fifteen minutes was absolutely booring..


*Week in and week out, my friend. *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Title game is one sided and Raw has been just filler. I feel like id rather be gathering souls and dying.in Dark Souls right about now lol. Hopefully the Shield make Raw better soon.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Santino has such a huge chance in this match lol


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lawd. A couple of my friends are at RAW and they just told me that a couple of the producers for the show have the BCS game on.

This is WWE.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> The same as I said before in regards to Cena vs. Ziggler.
> 
> If Orton is going to beat Slater, just have him beat Slater. Don't have the entire stable fall to Randy Orton. How is the audience suppose to take 3MB as a serious threat if all the entire stable gets beat down by one guy?


It's a stable full of jobbers, when is anyone ever gonna take the 3MB as a serious threat let's be real.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

looks like Notre Dame need Rocky padding up


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Santino actually wins this match..


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

THAT KICK!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'OUTTA NOWHERE!!' Cole loves that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Barrett the IC champion getting a jobber entrance. Oh boy.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I fucking hate that stupid Cobra


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And time for the next pointless filler match that mean nothing at all and builds to nothing. Fuck you Barrett Kassius Ohno is the only one allowed to knock guys out with an elbow.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

For UK viewers, the adverts are as follows:

- Rape Advert
- Prostate Advert
- Some Sky advert

- Something about Stella on TV
- Possible football commercial for the weekend


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wade Barrett should be a perennial main-eventer and WHC/WWE Champ but instead he is the holder of a meaningless title and wrestling meaningless matches against guys like Santino.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This show was hard to fuck up. You had The Rock returning, the big TLC match, The Shield, potential epic confrontation between CM punk and The Rock (could still happen but should have opened show) And they've given 90 minutes of pure dirge. Utterly pointless shit so far and i honestly think Ryback is winning the title here because it is clear Vince has lost his marbles.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

COBRAAAAAAAAAA :lmao :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ladycroft, I wanna do unspeakable things with you.



:cena

:steiner2

Edit: "Big Win Over Santino" SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Well that was pointless.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it might actually be worth just tuning into the final hour for Raw nowadays..


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

"OUT OF NO WHERE!" vintage cole!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably been said before but I really hate that damn ring apron


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"Big win" over Santino? lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh, Barret needs a better finisher


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LIVE, EXCLUSIVE footage of Rock backstage on RAW watching the monitor:


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh, what a crap?!


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

How is it an upset?
When Barrett hasn't done anything, since returning?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Barrett should use The Last Ride as his finisher


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

federerthegreatest said:


> For UK viewers, the adverts are as follows:
> 
> - Rape Advert
> - Prostate Advert
> ...


You forgot Gambling Advert


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

federerthegreatest said:


> For UK viewers, the adverts are as follows:
> 
> - Rape Advert
> - Prostate Advert
> ...


Gambling commercial dammit! They don't allow those here in the States.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at that "big win"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you think that WWE's current form is just Vince wanting to expand into Dadaism?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett runs away from a hand puppet. 

Have to avoid that dreaded love tap to the shoulder.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

SEE BARRETT NEEDS A NEW FINISH
THERE IS NO POP IN A BIG FUCKIN PUNCH
IT IS LAMER THAT THE CLOTHSELINE FROM HELL!!!
get the guy a new finish and watch him get more pop!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol, "big win over Santino" Seriously?

Oh, and Barrett's afraid of Steamboat?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

C'mon...Wade being afraid of an old man is unrealistic. Respect maybe?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What was the point of that match?!
What is the point in anything?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Barrett BORE-age Wins again... 

Eh maybe this will set up a richie steamboat debut


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Did Lawler just say Jerry Brisco?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Barrett vs Steamboat at WM29. BOOK IT WWE


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If they wanted to get Barrett some honest heat, they should of had him hit Steamboat there...

Oh well..

That's the WWE..

*Heel* = Cowards who can't win by themselves.
*Face *= The Underdogs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Barrett is afraid of an old man now? great way to make your IC champion look strong wwe...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao almost no reaction for Sheamus


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> Lawd. A couple of my friends are at RAW and they just told me that a couple of the producers for the show have the BCS game on.
> 
> This is WWE.


lol. Even they've stopped caring.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Help! Barrett's theme is so terrible that I'm starting to love it!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

VINTAGE OOOHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYY OUT OF NOWHERE 

Say it Cole, you know you want to :cole3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> LIVE, EXCLUSIVE footage of Rock backstage on RAW watching the monitor:


:lmao

BRING HIM THE FUCK OUT ALREADY.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Fuck off Matt Striker you boring cunt.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

They using Ricky to introduce Richie? Maybe throw him right into the IC title picture?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John "Superman" Cena

Randy Bore-Ton

And now Ronald McDonald. 

An unholy trio of pain.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

At least Wade Barrett managed to finish the match before breaking a sweat. That's something, right?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wade can never be main eventer with a damn ugly finisher like that, he needs to change it, doesn't even look like it hurts


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Amen to that. they are not diversifying the roster to build ANY new characters worth watching.





TripleG said:


> Barrett runs away from a hand puppet.
> 
> Have to avoid that dreaded love tap to the shoulder.


yeah but they want him with more heel heat.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sheamus you're boring


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> What was the point of that match?!
> What is the point in anything?


WWE: The leading force in Sports Entertainment Nihilism


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

3MBeaver.

The jokes are fire tonight.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

3 M Bieber :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Ladycroft, I wanna do unspeakable things with you.


I would go straight for her, so get in line.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

#cutfor3MB


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is this company so devoid of ideas that they are seriously teasing a Steamboat match? Better be with his kid down in NXT.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

THIS IS STONE COLD ET, AND I JUST WANNA ORDER A COUPLE CHEESEBURGERS, AND MAYBE A DRINK.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Gambling commercial dammit! They don't allow those here in the States.


Oh yeah! Damn Shane Warne.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

JOKES PEOPLE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> If they wanted to get Barrett some honest heat, they should of had him hit Steamboat there...
> 
> Oh well..
> 
> ...


Last time someone hit steamboat he had a stroke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh Ricky Steamboat I can never be mad at you.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

fucking hell... Sheamus is so shit on the mic.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Lawd. A couple of my friends are at RAW and they just told me that a couple of the producers for the show have the BCS game on.
> 
> This is WWE.


Not surprised. This entire shows reeks of "we don't give a shit".


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Come on 3MB just jump that douchebag


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fuck this is bad.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sheamus with those Cena promo skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut up, Sheamus. Fucking boring idiot.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a joke! wow!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

.............


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

wait... shaemus promo... what? confused...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

DAT CHOSEN ONE!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh, Sheamus...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Godfather- said:


> #cutfor3MB


:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus is such a jokester, right guiz?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew just go to TN...oh fuck your ex wife is there. Damn he's screwed.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

:lmao still laughing at that front row kid


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Save us Punk. Save us Rock. Save us Heyman.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Feel so bad for Sheamus hes become a joke. Such a badass figure turned in to a puppet...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What was the point of that? WHAT WAS THE POINT?!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

idk why it keeps multi quoting me...

ok so where the hell is the rock? Im getting very bored with this raw very quickly


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The WWE title. The main title of the company. The longest reigning WWE Champion of the modern era in a TLC match main eventing Raw and that is the first time it's properly been mentioned. 1 hour and 30 minutes into the fucking show fpalm


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

This Raw will certainly have people talking....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

#CUT43MB


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Sheamus needs to FUCK OFF.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Following any good?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

FFS WWE. This is your response to falling ratings? Taking everything that was bad about the show before and ramping it up to an unbearable level?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> What was the point of that? Really she's us? WHAT WAS THE POINT?!


WHY DOES LIFE EXIST?!!! WHY ARE WE LIVING?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss when Sheamus was unintentionally funny instead of unintentionally not funny.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow shitmus is as bland and boring as you can get


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Are they using fake crowd sound effects now?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Drew just go to TN...oh fuck your ex wife is there. Damn he's screwed.


So was Angle's. The difference is Drew's isn't married to the founder of the company


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

federerthegreatest said:


> For UK viewers, the adverts are as follows:
> 
> - Rape Advert
> - Prostate Advert
> ...


For USA viewers, the adverts are as follows :

- Burger 1
- Burger 2
- Burger 3
- Burger 4

rimo


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm really missing the Monday Night Wars tonight watching this. It feels like WWE has lost its soul.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus competing with Orton to see who can :buried 3MB more?
Vince retire already


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The theme for this second hour is "filler matches that'll make you earn the main event".


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

3MB are the only thing saving this awful show


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheamus everyday gets fucking worse on the mic.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Been mentioned a few times actually.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

leon79 said:


> The Following any good?


I've seen the pilot for it 5 times. It's phenomenal. Can't wait til the premiere.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Rock just needs to turn up and not even say a word and it's better then the past 2 hours zzzzzz


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> The WWE title. The main title of the company. The longest reigning WWE Champion of the modern era in a TLC match main eventing Raw and that is the first time it's properly been mentioned. 1 hour and 30 minutes into the fucking show fpalm


Theyve been hyping it all night. Dafuq


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Harp........harp :hmm:
> 
> There's a harp on the back of Irish euro coins
> Sheamus is Irish
> ...


Harp=Sheamus :barkley


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Just got home what have I missed?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm desperate for something good to happen. No one wants to see Sheamus vs anyone from 3MB. No one wants to see anything which has happened thus far. I'm hooked on RAW but it makes me almost cry every single week from how utter ballsack it is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe they're making this show bad on purpose so Rocky's pre-written promo will seem even better.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

phreddie spaghetti said:


> :lmao still laughing at that front row kid


:lmao:lmao:lmao same here bro, need cena to get attacked again tonight just to see his reaction


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Could they try to make Sheamus' nationality anymore obvious. If WWE wasn't PG I'd expect him to always have a pint of Guiness. "HELLO FELLA, I'M OIRRIIISSSHHH, DON'T YOU KNOW?!!".


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Let's get #cut43MB trending worldwide!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm laughing my ass off right now 3mb getting that airtime


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus contintues with his shitty fucking comedy... Why didn't 3MB just jump his ass?


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

TheRainKing said:


> Are they using fake crowd sound effects now?


Sounds like it


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

3mb = 3 Man Beaver lol


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

its.... its a.... its a bad shemus joke!!!!!
OH MA GAWD!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

FourWinds said:


> I'm really missing the Monday Night Wars tonight watching this. It feels like WWE has lost its soul.


Vince sold it to Mephisto


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think they're massively fucking up this one on purpose to let the 20th anniversary look like a masterpiece. DEM TACTICTS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


Nothing. Fuck this company. Fuck this show. Fuck John Cena.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


Here champ:

John Cena opening the show with promo
Dolph, AJ and Langston interrupts him.
John Cena makes the crowd create waves while screaming like a chick.
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler Winner: Cena via A.A.
Divas Championship match: Eve Torres vs Kaitlyn Winner: Kaitlyn via DQ. Eve run away again through crowd.
Santino backstage Steamboat walk in by Wade
Randy Orton Interview
Team Hell No vs Rhode Scholars Winners: Rhode Scholars
Orton vs Slater Winner via out of nowhere RKO: Randy (then he distributed an RKO for each member of the 3MB. 
Santino w/Steamboat at ringside vs Wade Barrett Winner: Wade :-D
Sheamus backstage interview, singing “Danny boy” to 3MB (wtf)


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


Absolutely. Nothing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Help! Barrett's theme is so terrible that I'm starting to love it!


That's because his exit theme is awesome. He uses a different version for his entrance theme.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett needs to adopt a proper slam as his finisher, forget Wasteland, forget Bull hammer, a simple power bomb is better than all those at the moment.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


Cena gets hit with four finishers, kicks out of each one. Hits Ziggler with one random AA and he wins. That and a lot of other shiiiit.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

:hhh to complete the 3mb :buried


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I have to up at 5am and I'm having a damn hard time caring enough about this to stay up past midnight. I getting very, very close to the point where I don't care if the Rock is going to appear and have a 30 min segment with The Shield culminating in them collectively ripping out Cena's lungs so he can never shout another promo – an extra hour of sleep is looking way more attractive by the minute.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


You missed multiple bullets.. :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Harp=Sheamus :barkley


:bron2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sheamus will start getting Cena heat soon. He's just a fucking pale Irish version of Cena, same lame childish jokes, same goofy smile, and never takes anything seriously and just laughs off every loss with "Its was a great fight!"


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

3MB will always be 3 Mega Bytes, to me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we get Rock & Punk out here now? 

I can't take too much more of this show?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, so all that talk about major changes and "you will be talking after this Raw" was hot garbage. The same old WWE in 2013. Looking forward to the final 10mins of Raw when The Rock shows up though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Theyve been hyping it all night. Dafuq


No they haven't.

It should have been main priority. The fact we haven't even seen either men is ridiculous. Punk should of opened the show.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The only way to get good wrestling back is for everyone who watches WWE to start watching TNA. It's not even a joke it's literaly the only way these two companies will improve.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


Cena corny-joke promo #139867, Big E talks, Cena no-sells 4 finishers and an interference and still manages to beat Dolph, Kaitlyn is :yum: as always, Orton RKO'd the hell out of 3MB, Barret beat Santino , Sheamus likes to sing.

Think I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Your new Intercontinental Heavyweight Champion of the world, to get him over as credible & prestigious, gets a match with comedy jobber Santino & gets his entrance cut for a Did You Know? screen. Does WWE wonder why they don't have anyone with any heat?


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

wow. I read somewhere that it was rumored that "people will be talking about raw on tuesday morning". Talking about what? How fucking boring it is? Geez. #SaveusRocky!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just as I was  for Cesaro, the camera pans to Khali.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The man! US Champion!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm glad cole will finally stop saying blow


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why this match again? Why? WHY?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

All right, Cesaro! And he's taking on...
Never mind. Just never mind.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS GOT WORSE BUT IT JUST DID, OH FUCKING WOW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

First Raw i've seen in a month and it's pretty bad.

Hold it, DAT CESARO STRENGTH SAVING THIS SHIT.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Cesaro vs Khali again? nup. im done. im fucking done.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Nattie...


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I think they're massively fucking up this one on purpose to let the 20th anniversary look like a masterpiece. DEM TACTICTS


I hope so, I dropped some serous cash for my tickets.:no:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pasab said:


> For USA viewers, the adverts are as follows :
> 
> - Burger 1
> - Burger 2
> ...


We have Subway commercials too. :rg3


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Antonio "the nipple" Cesaro.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

and now we get fucking Khali....lol I couldn't book a worse show if I tried


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm done. Gonna watch The Rock's return on YT tomorrow.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> All right, Cesaro! And he's taking on...
> Never mind. Just never mind.


:lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

[...] _against the former World Champion, the Great Khali.._. :russo


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

This is the worst thing I've seen in quite a while


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Nothing. Fuck this company. Fuck this show. Fuck John Cena.





Dunk20 said:


> Here champ:
> 
> John Cena opening the show with promo
> Dolph, AJ and Langston interrupts him.
> ...





4.0 said:


> Absolutely. Nothing.





Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Cena gets hit with four finishers, kicks out of each one. Hits Ziggler with one random AA and he wins. That and a lot of other shiiiit.


Sounds about right fpalm, thanks guys.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The Punjabi Princess...She hails from the Hart family not fucking India.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to see the US Title mean something but like..since when has it been kayfabe more important then the Intercontinental Championship?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This should bea great match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look another match we just saw last week! Time to make sure a larger audience sees Cesaro can lift Khali.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Farout Khali


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Sheamus will start getting Cena heat soon. He's just a fucking pale Irish version of Cena, same lame childish jokes, same goofy smile, and never takes anything seriously and just laughs off every loss with "Its was a great fight!"


Sheamus = HHH
Cena = HHH 2.0 (He buries Cartoon characters aswell


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Khali in a match and Miz is on commentary? Jesus Christ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Babyface Miz on commentary. 

Hornswoggle in the corner. 

The Fart Queen also at ringside. 

Khali wrestling. 

SAVE US CASTAGNOLI!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why do i think Cesaro will lost that one?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

I miss JR.. i guarentee that his show would be a much more HELLACIOUS AFFAIR!!! haha 

this raw is officially awful... Kahli Miz Hornswaggle... they are killing me


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, at least we can see Cesaro deadlift Khali.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cesaro deserves better than fighting Khali with these three cunts calling it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Electrifying! Drink 31! Have mercy on me!


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Jesus Christ, why is this shit so boring and why don't I give a fuck at all? All I care about is CM Punk and The Rock..


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Ya know, they announce The Rock is coming back tonight to boost the ratings.....you'd think they'd try to put on a good show to win some viewers back but this has been absolute shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nut*ralizer on Khali please. :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Just got home what have I missed?


Ricky Steamboat slowly morphing into Jay Leno before our very eyes.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"I'm one of the hardest working WWE superstars the WWE has"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fpalm 3 hour show and you still cant give wrestlers proper entrances


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh really King? Did he call him a jabroni? Really? HOLY SHIT STOP THE PRESSES!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Maybe Cesaro can save this horrible show.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

"My favourite Rock moment was when The Rock called Michael Cole a jabroni on live TV!"


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Fucking King man.... it's just so bad that it's actually fatiguing on the viewer...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> No they haven't.
> 
> It should have been main priority. The fact we haven't even seen either men is ridiculous. Punk should of opened the show.


Yes they have. They been showing that same match graphic constantly and talking about it on commentary. Fair enough, neither man has been shown yet but that wasnt the first mention of the match just a few minutes ago. They dont really need to do much more hype anyway.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Khali on live fucking TV, Vince has officially checked out...

Even if it is Cesaro.. Seriously whats up wwe?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

really really? really? first raw of 2013, and were just getting filler after filler, crap after crap, i was actually exicted for raw in a long time, i heard they were going to be stacking shows cuz of the crap rating they been getting and this is what we get?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly, I'd mark if the Great Khali pulled a legit OUTTA NOWHERE RKO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Claudio Castagnoli is a rookie? 

Really Miz? Really? REALLY?! FUCKING REALLY?!?! 

REEEEEEALLY?!?!?!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

The Dude said:


> yeah but they want him with more heel heat.





virus21 said:


> Vince sold it to Mephisto





TripleG said:


> Babyface Miz on commentary.
> 
> Hornswoggle in the corner.
> 
> ...


yeah this raw is officially awful :vince


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cyon said:


> Poor Nattie...


Id say TNA, but this women's shoe addiction.

Im going to repost this, just to bring a smile on your faces, before you all commit suicide


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This fucking show is pissing me the fuck off. This is the bad thing when Rock comes back; they purposefully remove any effort into anything else besides the fucking Rock. IT'S A FUCKING 3 HOUR SHOW. AND ROCK HAS NEVER EVEN SHOWN UP BACKSTAGE FOR THE PAST HOUR AND A HALF. WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Did Miz just say weenie? What the fuck, is he 8 years old?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish Lawler would retire.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark: CESARO
Great we don't get MIZTV for one raw we still get him for commentary ugh


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Will be a funny day when a smark crowd starts a "burger nipples" chant towards Cesaro.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Nutralizer to Hornswoggle please lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz isn't even wrestling and he's showing us how awwwwful he is.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm natalya paired with Khali. Can't believe WWE is treating her like this...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Claudio Castagnoli is a rookie?
> 
> Really Miz? Really? REALLY?! FUCKING REALLY?!?!
> 
> REEEEEEALLY?!?!?!


:lol Just like dat rookie Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie needs to humble herself, be Beth Phoenix's Mae Young to her Moolah and just get the hell out of there. This fucking company.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

This is awful chant?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cesaro is a weenie, Miz? Really? 

A rookie? Alright Miz.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Miz is awesome chants. Welp.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I feel bad for Cesaro for having to "wrestle" Khali along with Hornswoggle at ringside. This isn't something he'll remember as a high point in his career.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking Miz, just get outta here. Cesaro shouldn't have to be in the ring with this awkward turd Khali. 

Also, poor Nattie.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, I wish those are "This is awful" chants.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Welcome to Monday Night Raw, where the first half doesn't matter"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I think those arm trusts to the chest that Khali did on Cesaro on the ground was the fastest I've seen him move


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

this is the worst guest annoucing ever...miz is losing points with me FAST!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TIGER UPPERCUT!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is embarassaing shit! Where are all the promos and plot developments. This sucks for real! This match was in Main Event last week! Fuck this shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, I actually was excited to watch tonight and forgot to tune in until just now.

Anything big happen? I see they're going to repeat Cesaro/Khali on a show where people will actually see this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yes they have. They been showing that same match graphic constantly and talking about it on commentary. Fair enough, neither man has been shown yet but that wasnt the first mention of the match just a few minutes ago. They dont really need to do much more hype anyway.


That was the first time I have seen it to be honest. Cena mentioned it earlier and I don't feel the commentators have built it up enough. It should have been hailed as the biggest thing of the night. It's a TLC match for god sake AND its for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> fpalm natalya paired with Khali. Can't believe WWE is treating her like this...


They gave her a farting gimmick. Id believe anything


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Dayum Cesaro.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

UPPERCUT :mark:
NEUTRALIZER :mark:
CESARO :mark:


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

dat uppercut man


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Neutralizer on Khali :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone will forget the rest of the show when Rock comes back. That's why it's a shower of shit.

And that Cole, is power.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro is one strong motherfucker! Wow!.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cesaro with them awesome uppercuts. AND PICKING UP KHALI LIKE THAT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Oh look another match we just saw last week! Time to make sure a larger audience sees Cesaro can lift Khali.


Yep.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how these Midcard Feuds are set up.

Step 1 : Champion has a non title match against another midcarder.
Step 2 : Have someone on commentary that all of a sudden dislikes the Champion.
Step 3 : Have them stare down each other, after the match, just because one is a heel and the other face.
Step 3 : That's it. Just three steps.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cesaro :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Gayiest looking finisher ever


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone see that girl dancing to Cesaro's music???


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

THE MAN


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Do any of you like anything though in all honesty?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro the beast.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:Bischoff
I never really noticed how huge his nipples were until that picture. Thank you.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Strong as fuck


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro is ridiculous!! How awesome was that!


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazing neutralizer.... showing off doing it slow


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

AWESOOOOOME


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cesaro is now my current favorite wrestler.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watch Main Event Lawler its been done. But impressive nonetheless. Antonio Cesaro is a beast and should slaughter the Miz.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Ricky Steamboat slowly morphing into Jay Leno before our very eyes.


Well fuck me if I ever go to buy groceries again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT STRENGTH

Cesaro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

What's the storyline reason why Natayla & Hornsqoggle are hanging out with Khali?

I haven't watched WWE in a while..


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

cesaro is pure gold


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG!!!! I'm officially a antonio cesaro mark! holy cow!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy fuck is Cesaro a beast in-ring.


...Out of the ring, not so much, but he's good enough in-ring to make up for it.



Dean/Moxley said:


> This is awful chant?


I thought that at first but I think it was a "Miz is awesome" chant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ciscerero's (or whatever)finisher is such a damn tease.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Cesaro repeats lifting Khali live on Raw. 

Ryback botched lifting up Tensai, Cesaro does his finishing move to Khali twice without problem. lolol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Miz needs to fuck off.

Cesaro is awesome. The cream always rises to the top.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Swiss Superman does it AGAIN!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

See this is what Barrett needs to do, he needs more impressive moves like the uppercut and neutraliser, atm he only has the swing side slam.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Blommen said:


> Antonio "the nipple" Cesaro.


I like you. If I hadn't gave all the rep out, I'd get you. Somebody green rep him on behalf, please.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cesaro is such a fucking beast.

BRAD MAD-DOCS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd rather lose the match than nearly shove my hand up Khali's asshole :jaydamn


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That flying European upper cut was fucking sick.

Coolest move I've seen in a long time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is amazing how much becoming a babyface totally ruins you. Miz just sucks now.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He has grown on me and keeps growing to this day. super impressive, great moveset, what's not to like?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Maddox!!!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Beef Mode!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brad Maddox :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brad Maddox. Swoon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: GOAT WRESTLER/REF


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Maddox is back.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

MADDOXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The miz is just awesome lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Camera botch? :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1 hour and 40 minutes into the show and we finally see one of Punk/Rock/Heyman.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm starting to get why this RAW seems so terrible in terms of matches, promos, and backstage segments...

Vince is hoping the Rock segments will make up for all of it.

And Cesaro is awesome.

EDIT: MADDOX


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

PISS OFF MADDOX!! PISS OFF! PISS OFF! TRAIN WRECK! 

I'm getting legitimately mad at this show.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone remember that guy who made the topic saying Cesaro isn't that strong with his "vanilla midget" like physique? fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> :Bischoff
> I never really noticed how huge his nipples were until that picture. Thank you.


I thought it was a photoshop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god if Maddox is not under contract why is he free to just walk around backstage every show?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope Miz doesn't get in trouble for trying to get himself over via commentary during that match.

ESPECIALLY acknowledging crowd chants.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I fucking love that man. :lol

Nice to see Maddox again, possesses more charisma than quite a few of the actual wrestlers.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Paul Heyman- here to save us. thank you jesus

ANOTHER GREAT FUCKING PROMO DELIVERED


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

First highlight of Raw and it's a spot from Main Event last week. 

Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang Heyman's getting it done

"If you ever 'psst' me again"

Terrific


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Piss off, Maddox.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Camera botch? :lol


No that is Brad's camera man


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

ooooooooooo! SCREWJOB INCOMING


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Why is Maddox still here?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

PSSSST


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, Heyman fucking killed it :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kayfabe wise, Brad Maddox doesn't have a job. 

Still gets into the building every week.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"You ever pppsssssst me again....you're fuckin' dead!" lolol hell yeah Heyman.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BORK LAZER ON DA PHONE!!!!!!!!111


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"I don't know why you exist". Amen, Paul E.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

poor Maddox. #emasculated


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Camera botch? :lol


No it's part of Maddox's gimmick


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dat Heyman rejection


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

David Banner said:


> My god if Maddox is not under contract why is he free to just walk around backstage every show freely?


WWE logic for you


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Fucking pop for Boremus... STANDARDS PEOPLE.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"I don't know why you exist."

/heel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, I'm now marking for Cesaro...Needs to get rid of hate america gimmick though, but the guy is awesome..hope WWE doesn't fuck him over.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Man, I love Antonio in the ring... love the uppercuts, the strength, technicality... just fun to watch. His mic skills aren't bad either, hope he continues to grow


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Mad-dawx


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

oh.. this dingus


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BAWSSSS BRAD MADDOX


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh... Seamus.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maddox: I WON'T BE IGNORED PAUL HEYMAN *boils bunny*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This Maddox character looks like the perfect person to play a role in a Lifetime movie as the unsuspecting high school jock who deflowers the new girl and they wind up in an abusive relationship. Like he's seriously perfect for that role.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> BORK LAZER ON DA PHONE!!!!!!!!111


Oh hell yeah :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> BORK LAZER ON DA PHONE!!!!!!!!111


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Any money he's facing Otunga.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cesaro has Genoa Salami slices from the Sicilian deli areola. LOLOLOLOL DEM TITTAYZ


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I was more excited seeing Maddox for a minute than I have been this whole show.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

So far, Raw has been subpar. It all started with that terrible Cena promo because that just killed the crowd. Not to mention this championship game has been boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The guys in this commercial know they probably deserved to be made fun of, right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is David Arquette always in these be a star commercials? the guy is a big dope head and even sounds high as hell in the commercial.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"People used to bully me! But now I'm the biggest bully of them all!" - Perez Hilton


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just going to say that guy sort of looked like a monkey..


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

repeatedly called you dumbo?!

AT LEAST NO ONE TOLD YOU, YOU WOULD BE PLAYING THE HARP


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Great, the Be A Star bullshit is back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

James Durbin is a rock star. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can they stop shitting on Maddox already? I hope he snaps or does something insane after being treated like shit from everybody.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOCCCCKKKK...LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNAAAAAAAAARRRRRR"


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Perez Hilton got made fun of in school.... 

NO Fucking way .... The dude is the personification of masculinity :lmao


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Heyman is GOD! He can make a great promo outta nowhere


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

David Banner said:


> My god if Maddox is not under contract why is he free to just walk around backstage every show?


It's just like when Barrett was in Nexus and Cena got fired, and he still showed up every week!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

yes what cesaro did was pretty damn spectacular.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro just had his breakout moment. Hope this takes him to the next level.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seamus on 'Be a Star'? Didn't he just knock Ziggler around the other week when he was sitting on the ladder for no real reason?

And lulz at Mark Henry being in a clip on that commercial. WWE just doesn't care about kayfabe anymore. Which I guess isn't necessarily a bad thing, but in some ways it does sort of kill the immersion.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This Maddox character looks like the perfect person to play a role in a Lifetime movie as the unsuspecting high school jock who deflowers the new girl and they wind up in an abusive relationship. Like he's seriously perfect for that role.


Lol I could actually picture that!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What was Heyman saying on the phone? My mind went blank after I saw The Maddox


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Cesaro is wonderful. 

And now my stream has died. I've decided not to bother trying to resurrect it. I'm out. If anything awesome happens, I'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This Maddox character looks like the perfect person to play a role in a Lifetime movie as the unsuspecting high school jock who deflowers the new girl and they wind up in an abusive relationship. Like he's seriously perfect for that role.


He should play Marky Mark in a _Fear_ remake.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Every time i watch that anti-bully commercial, i see Mark Henry and i think: Who the hell would bully Henry?!!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm bored


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Maddox screws Punk in the TLC match tonight?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I love seeing Brad The Mad Ox in action.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I bet Natalya thought she couldn't sink any lower than the fart gimmick...then they paired her with fucking Khali.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

That wasn't heavy handed at all, was it? We're certain this is the last we'll see of Brad Maddox tonight.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

W0lf said:


> Does anyone remember that guy who made the topic saying Cesaro isn't that strong with his "vanilla midget" like physique? fpalm


Probably the guy who complains about the same matches and then when we get different matches, asks why so and so is going against them. Can't win.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

No matter what happens in the final hour of RAW tonight, it does not excuse the first two hours being absolutely abysmal. Complete filler from top-to-bottom so far. Nothing but rematches of matches that don't matter in the first place.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sheamus steals cars

Cena drops "shit" on Ziggler and AJ

Be a star! :vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbh, if it was a definite Lesnar was here tonight I would be looking forward more to him than Rock


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

WWE.. just give me a great end segment. I'll consider this RAW as great if done.. Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Shield, Cm Punk, Ryback. I'm expecting too much.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

I think moma looks like a good movie


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the way Heyman sonned Maddox. The little prick's had it coming.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

_Mama_ looks fucked up. I don't need those kind of vibes in my life.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully his opponent is New Jack.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It better be a great final hour!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

starscreamlive said:


> Maddox screws Punk in the TLC match tonight?




:mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

x78 said:


> Hopefully his opponent is New Jack.


lol teach him how to CUT


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cesaro >>>> Ryback


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Sheamus actually yell FELLLLLLLLLAAAAAA! at the top of the ramp during his pose? lol what sense does that make, he yells fella?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

First hour went really quick, second hour has gone ridiculously slow.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I bet Natalya thought she couldn't sink any lower than the fart gimmick...then they paired her with fucking Khali.


Don't worry. She'll start communicating in farts soon.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I bet Natalya thought she couldn't sink any lower than the fart gimmick...then they paired her with fucking Khali.


Every time I see Natalya I just ask like she's in an abusive relationship, "Why? Why do you stay?"

3MB getting DAT TV TIME.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

This show is heavily leaning on Rock and Punk/Ryback.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> _Mama_ looks fucked up. I don't need those kind of vibes in my life.


LOL I think it look's f'n intense bro. I love horror movies and from what I have seen it looks like it's going to be a good one. Can't wait!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

17mins until :Rock2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I actually forgot Sheamus was in the ring during the break


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So who is Drew McIntyre going to get jobbed out to tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> He should play Marky Mark in a _Fear_ remake.


Got damn!
Everything stops whenever that movie is on. You kinda feel sorry for him because he has to live with that accent for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3MB again? Holy fuck.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

3MB getting DAT AIR TIME


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

3mb = mean street posse


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> 17mins until :Rock2


lets hope so i can't go much longer


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

3MB taking up the whole card tonight BAAAAAABAAAAY!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, come on WWE, no one wants to see Sheamus squashing Jinder Mahal, for god's sake. End it already.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone can tell me last 1 hours i was sleep,Did The Rock Show up?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol why are the 3MB back out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what they're doing with Brad Maddox (and I doubt they know what they're doing either) but I kind of like it. He comes off as a naturally annoying heel, even if his mic work could use some... work. At least a heel is doing something, even if that something is, ironically, really nothing.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

another 100% filler match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No. Why is this happening? This company fucking hates people :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else wanna watch Momma just to see Jamie Lannister as a loving father?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow, let me guess, Brogue kicks to all of 3MB after Sheamus wins.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

3MB getting dat TV Time.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Honestly believe that they have written two segments for tonight. The TLC ending and The Rock's promo. 
The rest looks like it is legitimately being made up on the spot.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So I assume all three members of 3MB are going to have their own individual matches?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, another 3MB match?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Can somebody please tell when this episode of Superstars ends and when raw begins? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sheamus end this quickly please


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Orton vs Slater check
Sheamus vs Mahal check
Who gets to face McIntyre for the :buried hat trick?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If there is a third 3MB match I will shoot myself.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Shhhemus and Orton going for the best burial.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Does Sheamus actually yell FELLLLLLLLLAAAAAA! at the top of the ramp during his pose? lol what sense does that make, he yells fella?


hahaha DAT Sheamus logic


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> _Mama_ looks fucked up. I don't need those kind of vibes in my life.





David Banner said:


> Anyone else wanna watch Momma just for Jamie Lannister as a loving father?


I think momma looks f'n awesome


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> anyone can tell me last 1 hours i was sleep,Did The Rock Show up?


:rock4:rock4:rock4 Hell No


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why are they wasting 2 matches burying 3MB even more?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

How much better would this show be if they still had the JR/JBL/Cole announce team?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So who is Drew McIntyre going to get jobbed out to tonight?


:hhh


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

3mb out for double job duty 

Probably all gonna eat a bro kick too 

:vince your not even trying at all, this is when things are suppose to pick up damn it


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone can tell me last 1 hours i was sleep,Did The Rock Show up??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

::biggest sigh of all time::


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn I have to stop reading posts in this thread every week. It really ruins watching Raw for me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

UknowWho said:


> Orton vs Slater check
> Sheamus vs Mahal check
> Who gets to face McIntyre for the :buried hat trick?


(Y)

I'll go with Brodus for the win..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're just doing everything they can to bury 3MB


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Mahal ass grabbing Sheamus. Dafuq?!? :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So former World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus is reduced to comedy spots in a match with Jinder Mahal now while the commentators fake laugh at it? fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Every time I see Natalya I just ask like she's in an abusive relationship, "Why? Why do you stay?"
> 
> 3MB getting DAT TV TIME.


Shoes, its the shoes!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

...

Lmfao what

....

What lmfao


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

I have great hopes for jinder mahal. the evolution character could really bring in a credible middle eastern character who isnt instantly labeled a "terrorist" which is wrong on a whole nother level


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fpalm far far too much exposure for 3mb tonight


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually love 3MB. You can't tell me you don't laugh when you see JINDER MAHAL rocking leather pants and Slater doing that air guitar leg swing. Gold, Jerry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is happening?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sheamus beating up a homosexual man. #NotCool


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Sheamus having his way with Jinder Mahal....BAH GAWD KANG!


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> This Maddox character looks like the perfect person to play a role in a Lifetime movie as the unsuspecting high school jock who deflowers the new girl and they wind up in an abusive relationship. Like he's seriously perfect for that role.


For me, the Maddox character is the real-life personification of Mac from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia". He looks and talks just like him. It's as if Mac decided he wanted to be a WWE employee by any means necessary but keeps getting shunned at every turn thus far.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I think i'll take a nap.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> 3mb out for double job duty
> 
> Probably all gonna eat a bro kick too
> 
> :vince your not even trying at all, this is when things are suppose to pick up damn it


HaHa


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If I was WWE, I would never bring up Sheamus winning the title in 18 seconds. It has been nothing but detrimental to him, it's not ever going to work as his selling point.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus you're not Rico, wtf man


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think Rock is having a good laugh backstage right now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Why are they wasting 2 matches burying 3MB even more?


More than they are already? They are just a comedy gimmick.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> anyone can tell me last 1 hours i was sleep,Did The Rock Show up??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah and he won the WWE title off Punk in the opening segment. He will now face Ryback in a TLC match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Notre Dame is getting KILLED and this RAW straight up sucks ass.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

RaneGaming said:


> :rock4:rock4:rock4 Hell No


Thank you buddy.The crowds is great.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> anyone can tell me last 1 hours i was sleep,Did The Rock Show up??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No, still no sighting of the Rock. Continue sleeping.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So like, why is this even a stable if anyone up against them can take them 1v3?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shenmue said:


> LOL I think it look's f'n intense bro. I love horror movies and from what I have seen it looks like it's going to be a good one. Can't wait!!!


You see the redband trailer for the Evil Dead remake? It looks legit. I'm gonna have to face my fears and see that one for sure.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

god this raw is dissapointing thus far... cant say it enough right now


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> _Mama_ looks fucked up. I don't need those kind of vibes in my life.


Looks like a terrible movie. I agree, don't need those vibes.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

I've always wondered why physically attacking another wrestler (McIntyre)who isn't scheduled in the match is allowed. Such an odd rule.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Punter said:


> Sheamus beating up a homosexual man. #NotCool


Be A Star :vince2


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

no wonder rock never wants to show fpalm


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

It's A New Year And We Need To Remind The Fans That The Top Stars Are Cena, Sheamus and Orton


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ROCK MAKES HIS RETURN TO RAW..ONLY TO BE FEATURED ZERO TIMES DURING THE FIRST 2 HOURS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a crowd at Raw? Sounds like there's 10 people there, when they're not piping in crowd noise.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> Thank you buddy.The crowds is great.


Well, no it's not.. :frustrate


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

WHERE'S THE SHIELD BEEN ALL NIGHT? Im stoked to see them.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ugh, why do they keep doing this to Sheamus.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Coming up to the last hour.. Long ass Rock promo?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How can something be VINTAGE 3MB? It is a jobber stable that has existed for like 4 months. Fuck you, Cole!

I'm so drunk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread is more entertaining than RAW.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Notre dame is overrated


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> no wonder rock never wants to show fpalm


and brock, total shambles


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would love to hear Natalya's shoot interview after leaving WWE.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Jimmay said:


> WHERE'S THE SHIELD BEEN ALL NIGHT? Im stoked to see them.


They're having a laugh with the Rock backstage. :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I now understand why Lesnar wanted so much money to come back to this shit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

3MB looking SOLID tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Every time I see Natalya I just ask like she's in an abusive relationship, "Why? Why do you stay?"
> 
> 3MB getting DAT TV TIME.


Sometimes I feel like we're the ones in the abusive relationship. "Why? Why do we stay?"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

3 Man BURIAL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I need some Patrick Bateman gifs.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if The Rock ending the show not the wwe title match then definitely something big is happening


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

JERRY SAW A TOOTH FLY! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a big surprise..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is McIntyre legit hurt, or was that just good selling?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd love to tongue bathe Natalya. I love those really muscular fitness models.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone else want to see a Shield/3MB interaction one time? idk why but I would.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Build new stars? 

LOL NAW


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Would love to hear Natalya's shoot interview after leaving WWE.


:cornette


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> If I was WWE, I would never bring up Sheamus winning the title in 18 seconds. It has been nothing but detrimental to him, it's not ever going to work as his selling point.


This. I haven't ordered a ppv since that wrestlemania due to that one match. Not because I'm a DB mark but because I ended up shelling out money to watch an 18 second Heavyweight title change.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I now understand why Lesnar wanted so much money to come back to this shit.


They didn't Pay him enough


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Up next see Cena destroy 3MB.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This RAW is paying homage to HHH.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We get it Lawler, Sheamus is Irish. Fuck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man Raw has been complete filler. Whats next Brodus Clay vs Drew.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Sometimes I feel like we're the ones in the abusive relationship. "Why? Why do we stay?"


"It's okay. They promised us it would get better. THEY PROMISED."


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE really dont rate 3MB to have them get owned twice in one night


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat crazy-eyed ginger.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

3mb buried twice in one night. 

#WORLDRECORD


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Slater hit Mahal shouldn't that be DQ victory for Mahal?
NOT WHEN IT'S A BURIAL :vince


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why am I watching this knowing that the rock and the shield is going to be appearing at the last hour? Lawd...


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Sheamus hit himself on the chest? :'( YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO FIGHT YOUR OPPONENT, NOT YOURSELF! :'(


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Man, I just bet my house on Mahal beating Sheamus clean..........


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus slowly becoming Ric Flair's pupil. Bleeds in every damn match he's in.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I wouldn't have minded if The Shield just interrupted every match tonight.

This show has been an injustice. My brain hurts, is this still a New Years special edition episode?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We got Punk, Rock, Lesnar, & The Shield in the last hour. That is going to make it better...right?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BROGUE KICK OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Borias said:


> 3MB looking SOLID tonight.


:cornette

Well, at least Seamus got a reaction - real or fake, eh. Just a stupid fun match, it's not like 3MB is going anywhere.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Did anyone see Mcintyre get in the shot then quickly back away?


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Sheamus bladed his lip


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus should get a psycho gimmick. He can pull off the face.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

now will they give the rock dat jobber entrance?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Sometimes I feel like we're the ones in the abusive relationship. "Why? Why do we stay?"


Id put a restraining order on the WWE. If that didn't work, Id bring out the shotgun


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

This show would be more entertaining if Mark Henry joined 3MB and they did a concert at the top of 3 ladders after taking out Punk and Ryback while Heyman watches on with cream dohnuts and a simpsons comic


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What a great way to kick off 2013. This show is giving me great hopes for the rest of the year.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like I didn't miss much on my way home from work

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm glad that King keeps reminding us that he's Irish.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is why I'm embarrassed to tell me friends that I watch wrestling...


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

PUNK V RYBACK UP NEXT. :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

This is Mother of all filler shows.

That probably means the third hour will be AMAZING~!~!~! right guys?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TLC, next.... ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

3MB. 1. They always lose. 2. Their formation was nonsensical. 3. They're corny as fuck 4. I still find them entertaining.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Man Raw has been complete filler. Whats next Brodus Clay vs Drew.


The Funkadactyls vs.Primo and Epico


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawler looks like a roasted peanut


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

You didn't seriously think we'd ever actually push 3MB, did you?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sheamus #bladingforbieber


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

WWE title match doesn't even get to main-event Raw. fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So a Rocky promo is presumably main eventing over a WWE title match. wheeee


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

UknowWho said:


> Slater hit Mahal shouldn't that be DQ victory for Mahal?
> NOT WHEN IT'S A BURIAL :vince


hahahahaha

:sandow2


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy fuck, that ladder is ridiculously high


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

The Ryback getting that W :datass


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Vince was taking a shit while writting this showwwwwww!! da fuqqqqqqqqqqqq!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Borias said:


> 3MB looking SOLID tonight.


:kiss


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is coming,fucking goosebump.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

3MB needs to take back the power. They're the true victims of abuse tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TLC match and hour and a half before Raw ends?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Its title time! Excited to see Punk wrestle for the first time in a while. Also, excited to hopefully see Ryback in his last title match for a while.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man no wonder I don't watch anymore. I legitimately want to be interested but this is just brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

4.0 said:


> This thread is more entertaining than RAW.


Mark Henry and Big Show taking a shit on each other would be more entertaining than this show.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Tensai v Brodus v McIntyre in a triple threat


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TLC match for the WWE title...doesn't close the show.
Dat WWE championship reign.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, wait, WAIT! THE TLC'S MATCH NEXT?! IS THIS SHIT GONNA LAST AN HOUR?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I presume Brock Lesnar will be there!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This place has a Jadakiss smiley and not a Foley smiley? Holy fuck!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

x78 said:


> WWE title match doesn't even get to main-event Raw. fpalm


#DISRESPECT


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> This is Mother of all filler shows.
> 
> That probably means the third hour will be AMAZING~!~!~! right guys?


:rock4
Why would i do that :vince2 iv got the rock


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Leernd said:


> Sheamus bladed his lip


No, Sheamus bit his lip when he put Mahal's on his ass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Something must be happening tonight then. Surely they won't end the show with a Rock promo and that's it..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LuN™ said:


> Holy fuck, that ladder is ridiculously high


Not as high as the writers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish they wouldnt act like Punk was some evil guy during his whole reign. He was also face and was winning great matches against Kane,DB and Jericho.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't cut over to where those huge ladders are and found one member of the audience hanging off one of them off a noose.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Wait how did Sheamus hit his opponent with another man and there was no dq?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> The Funkadactyls vs.Primo and Epico


Del Rio Squash match against zack ryder


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

huge fucking ending please!!!!!!!!!!!Rock vs Brock face to face


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Something must be happening tonight then. Surely they won't end the show with a Rock promo and that's it..


You know they would.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Good shit starts now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TLC match on next unk2

Incoming :brock in last segment, he's coming brah :Rock


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Punk may have defeated Ryback in no-DQ gimmick matches before, but now he's facing Ryback in a no-DQ gimmick match!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Del Rio Squash match against zack ryder


Or Sin Cara... oh wait, he's injured.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol. Damn CM Punk's title defense in a TLC match can't even beat a Rock Promo. :shock:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Soupman Prime said:


> I wish they wouldnt act like Punk was some evil guy during his whole reign. He was also face and was winning great matches against Kane,DB and Jericho.


Was a dream.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

there is no way punk will lose the belt... this is not a ppv.. trust me. 
rock will show up ko the ref or some shit get the match to go cm punks way
then he'll say like 
THE ROCK WANTED TO WHIP YOUR CANDY ASS ALL ALONG!!! :rock4 :vince2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Not as high as the writers.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TLC match up next. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is happening now? Oh boy...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Now they got fucking trainer's doing touts. This fucking company.

And is anybody suprised that a Rock promo is ending the show over a TLC match with Punk? Honestly, what do you think will get better ratings?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Del Rio Squash match against zack ryder


WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> The Funkadactyls vs.Primo and Epico


I seriously would mark a hell of a lot more if Naomi faced Primo than watching the Blob wrestling.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Noticed how Punk was in about 0.1% of that promo?

How long until he whines he has been overlooked again?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

These assholes are using cage music for TLC......


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Not as high as the writers.


I wish they were high, we would probably get a better show than this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This shit better blow the roof of the building to save this show


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Something of the equivalence of the higher power reveal, survivor series 1998 rock turn, the montreal screw job and the NWO's formation all rolled into one couldn't save this raw from my apathy. Whatever little spirit I had within me is now gone.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This should be a decent match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i mean having the main title of the company defended in the main event makes no sense at all right? So yeah just put it in the middle of the show and let Brodus Clay vs JTG be the last match of the night then Rock can close the show with a promo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Expecting the biggest forum crash if Punk loses :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

unk2 THE MAN


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

'Bout time, some entertainment on the way.

Wait, nope. This shit needs some more adverts.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pumped for this shit, it's all I've been waiting for all night.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Holy fuck, that ladder is ridiculously high





kobra860 said:


> Not as high as the writers.


:lmao that got me


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Mark Henry and Big Show taking a shit on each other would be more entertaining than this show.


Layla in a bikini playing with a yo-yo in the middle of the ring, while CM Punk drives around the ring in a moped swinging a chain and yelling like a freak would be more entertaining.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

OH BOY. THE RY-BACK :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hell yeah! TLC Match coming up.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This fucking show has taken all the wind out of my sails for this match...


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Dat top of the hour sync commercial block


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So basically the first two hours were worthless?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

syrusriddick said:


> Wait how did Sheamus hit his opponent with another man and there was no dq?


You know this isn't for real right? They have the ability to ignore rules when its convenient, and there isn't any problem with that unless you expect it to be real.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena will clearly close the show with Rocky. Anyone who can't see that is, well, blind. 
Why do you think they got his match out of the way first? So he can 'rest'. He has beef with Punk. He has beef with Rock. Rock wants the title. Punk has the title. Cena wants the title. It'll be a bitch fight between Cena and Rock with shit 'jokes' to close the show I presume and that's it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Remember when I was complaining about the fact that I didn't get to go to this RAW? I take all of that back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I fully expected the WWE championship to close. Wow! Just Wow


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Alabama killing Notre Dame.. Vince must be happy that game is over.. last hour ratings will be high


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

BLACKANDRE said:


> Something of the equivalence of the higher power reveal, survivor series 1998 rock turn, the montreal screw job and the NWO's formation all rolled into one couldn't save this raw from general my apathy. Whatever little spirit I had within me is now gone.


Pretty much how i feel. I was pissing myself from excitement at 8 o clock, and was fucking done by 8:10.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Brock/Rock face-off please fucking happen then i will fuckingggggggg shock.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

So, The Rock's gonna help Punk to win?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This show has been so horrible that I am totally uninterested in a WWE Championship TLC match and an upcoming Rock promo. If The Rock's return attracted any casuals back, you can bet that they won't be sticking around next week.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Shield will come out then The rock will come out and there will be a brawl...wait for it Brock Lesnar then Triple H. /end of a terrible raw.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

There could be some hilarious rage shitstorm based on the outcome of this TLC match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Remember when I was complaining about the fact that I didn't get to go to this RAW? I take all of that back.


Haha


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Id be way more into this raw if I wasn't so fucking sleepy. Fuck life.

But FINALLY Ryback vs punk. Expect shield to interfere obviously


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Timed it perfect. Halftime in :30. TLC Match starts during the beginning of football fans channel surfing.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Tim Legend said:


> This fucking show has taken all the wind out of my sails for this match...


What do you sell buddy?:cool2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Youngpudding said:


> Alabama killing Notre Dame.. Vince must be happy that game is over.. last hour ratings will be high


Not as high as him


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A TLC match for the WWE title with 2 week's worth of advertisement doesn't main event. WOW.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

30 minutes of that TLC Match and 30 minutes of The Rock. NOTHING ELSE IS ACCEPTED!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Title match, FUCKING TLC title match, and it's on at the end of the second hour.......


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoiler: tlc match













Shield will interfere...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Good stuff coming up, hopefully..


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey everyone! We just bombed you with commercials, so heres some recaps before we go back to commercial! Fuck


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Something tells me this last hour will get good ratings, partly due to a TLC match for the WWE title, partly due to The Rock, and partly due to the severe ass raping Bama is giving to ND right now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol last 2 hours was pretty much pointless.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The longest reign in history of their "modern era"....and they still couldn't give that much of a fuck about Punk. And for a year, no one has been able to convince me that Punk's new contract and this long reign was not WWE's way of getting him to shut up and bend over.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I really hope this matc h isnt going to be as predictable as it seems to be.. with shield interfering.... then rc k comes out to cut promo.... I smell triple threat at royal rumble main event


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Youngpudding said:


> Alabama killing Notre Dame.. Vince must be happy that game is over.. last hour ratings will be high


At the very least, the title match will take up halftime.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People actually mark out for Ryback??

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NEW ADVERT IN UK SUBWAY


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

good pic that means its for sure


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> So basically the first two hours were worthless?


Here's the outcome so far:

John Cena opening the show with promo
Dolph, AJ and Langston interrupts him.
John Cena makes the crowd create waves while screaming like a chick.
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler Winner: Cena via A.A.
Divas Championship match: Eve Torres vs Kaitlyn Winner: Kaitlyn via DQ. Eve run away again through crowd.
Santino backstage Steamboat walk in by Wade
Randy Orton Interview
Team Hell No vs Rhode Scholars Winners: Rhode Scholars
Orton vs Slater Winner via out of nowhere RKO: Randy (then he distributed an RKO for each member of the 3MB. 
Santino w/Steamboat at ringside vs Wade Barrett Winner: Wade :-D
Sheamus backstage interview, singing “Danny boy” to 3MB (wtf)
Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali (miz commentary) Winner: Cesaro with neutralizer :mark:
Sheamus vs Mahal Winner: Sheamus via Brogue Kick. (he also distributed one for each member of the 3MB.)


(I'm sorry if some people are being forced to read over again)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Spoiler: tlc match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAH GAWD STONE COLD! STONE COLD IS HERE! ON TOP OF THE LADDER!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The GOAT is ready!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Good stuff coming up, hopefully..


What a beautiful gif.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jon Gruden's kid looks MISERABLE. :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

You would think that is obvious Punk is winning but with Vince's hard on for Ryback makes it a little unpredictable which scares me


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are they recapping this match...again?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao that cena kid again


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That kid looked like he was embarrassed to be there.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback with DAT jobber entrance?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cenawins Recap 

GAWD DAMNIT


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

2nd recap of Ziggler getting BURIED.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL! Gruden to the Browns! Gruden ain't stupid Lawler.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I am sorry I hate to be that guy but.... this show as been horrible from the start, I don't even care about the the wwe title match or the rock right now, the booking of this show just zap all my energy


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That angry Cena fan.. omg rofl


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> People actually mark out for Ryback??
> 
> Jesus Christ.


I'd take a 3 hour Ryback match over the absolute pile of shit that has been this show so far.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Layla in a bikini playing with a yo-yo in the middle of the ring, while CM Punk drives around the ring in a moped swinging a chain and yelling like a freak would be more entertaining.


um.. that would be more entertaining than anything.. ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't give shit about this match.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Are they going to have an advert in the middle of a WWE championship match ? lol. And yea having this match before what i'm assuming is a Rock promo is fucking terrible. Btw if the shield attack Ryback and cost him the title AGAIN people should stop watching because any product that gives so little fucks dosn't deserve to be watched. You wouldn't do this with a regular TV show don't do it with RAW.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

really ANOTHER LOOK at cena v ziggy... :vince2


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

"One of the most biggest", Jerry? REALLY?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow Cena really did make Ziggler look like shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

For fuck sake, how many times are they going show Cena winning?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NikkiSixx said:


> Jon Gruden's kid looks MISERABLE. :lmao


Can you blame him? He's stuck watching this. At least we can turn it off.

Hopefully this match will be good and turn this garbage show around.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk :mark:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Haven't been so excited for a RAW in awhile....... fell asleep by 9. What a joke of 2 hours


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Champion not even coming out first fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go!

_FEEDING TIME!_ :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Why are we recapping the opening match? Why haven't we seem the Rock in his hometown yet? Why is the main event kicking off the third hour? Why has this show been full of unoriginal bullshit?

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


Save this show Punk!!!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

WWE match already?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It seems the creative team spent more time figuring out where to position all the 827 ladders around the arena rather than the first two hours.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LOOK IN MY EYYYYYYYYYES, WHAT DO YOU SEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LMFAO Gruden's kid looks PISSED


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I hate it so much when champs come out before the challenger.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I love it when the champion comes out first.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck show Cena winning earlier? whats the point? Oh yeah to make it even more obvious Cena will be involved in Rocks promo in about 20 minutes.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Punter said:


> Expecting the biggest forum crash if Punk loses :lmao


Don't hold your breath, if you wanna see a major title change hands these days ya gotta pay for it in the "modern era"


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

CM Punk...THE WWE CHAMPION...Coming out first and the challenger second?....DISRESPECT


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> For fuck sake, how many times are they going show Cena winning?


Until they brainwash all of the casuals.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally, the GOAT is ready to entertain what's been a boring night so far.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's clobbering time!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd love a Punk/Rock promo after this match, not just Rock


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Lmao, Punk proving luck is for losers.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Title match, FUCKING TLC title match, and it's on at the end of the second hour.......


annnnnnnnnd the Champion is introduced first.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

if Tazz and JR were calling this it would be legendary...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk is finally back in action.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> For fuck sake, how many times are they going show Cena winning?


Until you start to love him. :cena4


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*God wears yellow.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fpalm champion coming out first fpalm fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk pulling a Jeff Hardy walking under ladders.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Punk genuinely looks pissed... Told to lose. lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk performing CPR as we speak.

No pulse. Continuing CPR.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


You're one of the most optimistic person on this forum. (Y)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This show has killed me. In fact, I'm going to pause this and rewatch The Shield's TLC match to try and muster some enthusiasm so I can maybe enjoy the title match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's the t-shirt saying "knees 2 faces"?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Jon Gruden's kid looks MISERABLE. :lmao


Who could blame him? Gruden should be charged with neglectful parenting.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Borias said:


> I hate it so much when champs come out before the challenger.





vacuous said:


> I love it when the champion comes out first.


:lmao There is no way to please all.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it me or is Punk walking with a bit of a limp?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> Don't hold your breath, if you wanna see a major title change hands these days ya gotta pay for it in the "modern era"


This is a make-up for the _TLC_ PPV. Not that I'm expecting Ryback to win.


----------



## demar24 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Shield will cost Ryback the title SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Borias said:


> I hate it so much when champs come out before the challenger.





vacuous said:


> I love it when the champion comes out first.


*Borias*
Challenging SCOTT STEINER's authority

*vacuous*
Asking SCOTT STEINER for Wrestling Advice

You two need to fight


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

CM Punk with that swag...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the thing that;s been most disappointing about Punk's heel turn (and damn near all of it has been disappointing) is that he still didn't change the goddamn title.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

WAKE UP!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rybacks reaction :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. 

CM Punk looks pissed off. Methinks someone could be dropping a title..Only if for a week or two..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

FEED ME WHORES


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk knows Lesnar is saving his ass


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm assuming whoever is hosting the stream I'm watching has fallen asleep and now it just went into standby mode. Lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryback with NO POP.

lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is Punk out first and not Ryback? What the hell Vince? :vince2


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

oh dat ryback reaction


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol at Rybacks "pop"


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

FEED ME MORE=WHO IS NEXT?!?!?!
how do you people not see that??


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

plz give us a promo punk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit Ryback, go back to the red attire


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> For fuck sake, how many times are they going show Cena winning?


The recap was actually useful for me, since my fucking stream went off during the match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT POP FOR RYBACK! :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

My RyBoner is back.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Look! It's Barney the Dinosaur!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why the fuck did the champion come out first fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> *Borias*
> Challenging SCOTT STEINER's authority
> 
> *vacuous*
> ...


This month on PPV


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so who are the shield gonna attack steve wilko's or the great one


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Question is will they cut this match short or will Ryback get his usual 10 break during the match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More off camera pyros for Ryback. 

Seriously WWE, with your production, you can't put anything into pyros for a guy you want to be a big star?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Those elbow pads are unnecessary.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FEED HIM BITCHES


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No crowd reaction? What's going on?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder who comes out first The Rock or The Shield??


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Listen to that Austin like pop for Ryback ..............................................


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"WAKE UP!"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The champ should ALWAYS enter the ring last. I don't care who the champ is, thats how it should be!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The champion has been coming out first for the last year


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> My RyBoner is back.


:vince2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk looks pissed.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Rock to try and stop the Shield, Lesnar to try and stop Rock 8*D


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CM Punk's attire would be appropriate if he was facing the Green Lantern.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Ryback has purple elbow pads and kneepads makes him look even more bad ass! lol why the fuck does he have elbow pads anyways? he never does elbow drops.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Question is will they cut this match short or will Ryback get his usual 10 break during the match.


HAAHA


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

That is one ugly ass attire.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

i expect this to be a clusterfuck. a fun one hopefully.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

His first match since Survivor Series come on Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Some dick fans are already trying to start a Goldberg chant. LOL!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rypurple, hope you lose.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm actually looking forward to this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> No crowd reaction? What's going on?


They realised he's dogshit?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Obvious Shield ending. Yawn.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The dimmed the lights in the crowd. OOOOOOOOHHHH


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> *Borias*
> Challenging SCOTT STEINER's authority
> 
> *vacuous*
> ...


I will end him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Goldberg chants


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Goldberg chants 30 seconds into the match. Poor guy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck sake, will the Goldberg chants ever end fpalm


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

There's the Goldberg chants..


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

I know never to trust dirtsheets, but I did read that WWE don't want Punk Rock at Rumble anymore. I have hunch its going to be Rock vs Ryback


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk's looking pretty good on his feet.
Goldberg chants are fucking annoying.
I expect a decent match.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Goldberg chants :mark:


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

GollddBerrgg GolldddBerrgg! lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Ultimate Hulk Ryback Goldberg!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

stupid fans are going to put ryback BEYOND over.

GOOOOOOLDDDDBEEEERGGG
GOOOOOOLLLDDDDBEERRRRGGG


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When was the last time the WWF/E title changed hands on a RAW? 2001?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

The match isn't 30 seconds old, and we already got "GOLDBERG" chants.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The hell is with those weak ass stomps lol


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Would be funny if Punk tasered Ryback to get the win.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Shield/Rock ending should be good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback no sells the chair! LOL


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Even the guy running my stream has fallen asleep. The 'This STB is going to standby mode' logo on his tv has been on the screen for two plus minutes. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Fuck sake, will the Goldberg chants ever end fpalm


They ended for Brock, they'll eventually end for Ryback.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LuN&#153;;12467581 said:


> Fuck sake, will the Goldberg chants ever end fpalm


Why should they stop though?

They are giving him the Goldberg push...

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk wears yellow when he jobs.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

hahahhaahahah those fans right next to the mic!!!

goooollldbeeerg!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That Goldberg guy :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Ryback's outfit gets anymore colorful, he is going to start looking like this. 










Trust me, you don't want that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Those Goldberg chants are hilarious. :lmao

I feel bad for Ryback though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Another thing, the GM has't even been on TV fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This match might get ugly. Shield your eyes, folks. See what we did there?


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

"The biggest match of Ryback's career." I've heard that in around 5 of his last 8 matches..


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Did I hear we want ambrose? Damn my sleep


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I smell a GIF of that Punk face coming.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

goldbergggg


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shield please and thank you!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

NICE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So when is the Shield coming out?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL

'CHAIR! LADDER!' *sticks out tongue*

Fucking ogre.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So his whole attire is purple, purple pads and singlet, yet has red R's on his arm bands. Nice color combo Ryback.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chair or ladder, Ryback the showman :vince2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman's selling is amazing.

"OH GAWD! OH GOD!!"


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Heyman is fucking hysterical!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryback seems like a liability, and also boring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So who costs Ryback? 

The Shield or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No one does it like Ambrose, Punk


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Almost jackhammered punk on that ladder


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ryback's already huffing and puffing


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

And the crowd suddenly becomes awesome...

What?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JACKHAMMER 2.0!


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

must...stay...awake


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LMFAO at that dude screaming goldberg in rybacks ear


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Punk is still hurt.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

FEED GOLDBERG MORE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh don't go to a break, you *******.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Floor to commercial spot :cole3


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

TripleG said:


> If Ryback's outfit gets anymore colorful, he is going to start looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god i forgot about that guy lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I've deduced that the Ryback is a genetic clone made from all the worst of the immobile muscle bound lamers that came before him. 

Recipe for a Ryback:

1 part Goldberg 
1 part ultimate warrior 
1 part Batista 
No parts talent 
2 is greater than 1 
1 part rehashed catchphrase and...
Viola... You have a Ryback


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Commercial break during a TLC match? Wow


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a good match, don't know why anyone is shitting on it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Commercial in a TLC match? Really?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

David Banner said:


> So his whole attire is purple, purple pads and singlet, yet has red R's on his arm bands. Nice color combo Ryback.


You know you hate his ass for some necessary reasons when a red "R" is what you focus on.

It doesn't even look that bad. lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really a break during a TLC match? fpalm


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

BRB guys, I gotta go to walmart and do my taxes. they don't even need my W2 form!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont know who is worse, ryback or cena, one huffs and puffs nonsense, the other makes every word he says sound douchey , hmm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rybacks 5 min REST PART 1


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol...ref needs to remind ryback that they are going to break. looks like he was going to speak Punk off the stairs


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DX?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cedric the Entertainer is going to be in this Haunted House movie? 


The ironic thing about his name is that he isn't the slightest bit entertaining.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't take homeboy seriously when he's wearing a lavender, tight booty singlet and just came from Venice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Commercial break during a TLC match? Wow


Of course. Ad dollars are much more important that matches


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Lesnar is there, and I doubt he is, I wouldn't expect him to return in the middle of the third hour, more likely at the end of the show. 

They're doing well to let this be an even match, not just Ryback dominating. I'm sure this commercial is a chance for Ryback to catch his breath. This match likely isn't going past 20 minutes.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

gah. breaks are shit. this is alright so far, best thing on the show so far obviously!


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Is it me or did we actually get more programme from the 2 hour show as opposed to the 3 hour one?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Django Unchained looks really good.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

jesus and FINALLY we back


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad we saw that electric chair....not.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for letting us see the results of that cool spot, WWE.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

They actually performed spots when the fucking adverts were on?!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Goldberg chants are horrible. Heyman's reactions are awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake we missed something good there


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HIT HIM WITH A GATORADE


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

HIT EM WITH A GATORADE!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"Hit him with a gatorade!" :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HIT HIM WITH THE GATORADE :lmao :lmao


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

hit em with a gatorade!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I just hear a fan yell "Hit him with a Gatorade!"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HIT HIM WITH A GATORADE


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

If Lesnar comes out I fully expect The Rock to come out for Ryback and then possibly a Lesnar vs Rock Part II and could it be for title - fatal 4 way the rock, ryback, lesnar and Punk @ RR


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hit him with a Gatordade!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

HIT HIM WITH THE GATORADE!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"hit em with the Gatorade" :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Hit him with the Gatorade!" :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

martix_agent said:


> BRB guys, I gotta go to walmart and do my taxes. they don't even need my W2 form!


I swear they would open brothels in Walmart's if they could. Get your taxes done, Get your eyes checked, Get your food and booze and get laid. That still qualifies for the express lane right?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I just heard a fan say, "HIT HIM WITH THE GATORADE!!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Cole just say "And Ryback hits him with the electric tree! erm chair!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

An ad break during regular match is ok but during a tlc match, what are they thinking?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Ryback's going through the barricade/table at the same time via The Shield.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Hit him with a gatorade!:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Youngpudding said:


> Is it me or did we actually get more programme from the 2 hour show as opposed to the 3 hour one?


Fact.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"hit him with a gatorade" haha


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

"In the break both guys climbed the ladder but you missed it!"

Says it all. WWE's idea of fixing the show = add more adverts...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

GATORADE IN A WATER BOTTLE IS THE MOST DANGEROUS WEAPON IN THE PG ERA


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fpalm not even gonna show a replay of the electric chair fpalm


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha hit him with a gatorade


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Ryback hurt? Not sure if I believe he's actually selling.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Roman reigns spear spot made?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is the one that comes into this match after a leg injury. 

Ryback is the one selling the leg. 

Weird, huh?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> DX?


That tripped me out for a moment. Unsuprisingly that was the most entertaining thing that has happened all evening so far.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DaftFox said:


> They actually performed spots when the fucking adverts were on?!


No, they stood around and waiting for the adverts to finish.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sick of seeing those two assholes in those Sonic commercials


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is why Hell No and the Shield got the majority of the credit a few weeks back.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HIT HIM WITH A GATORADE!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

got a feeling Rock is bring his old theme back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

"Hit 'em with a Gatorade!!" Lmfao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_'STUPID!'_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman going through one of them tables :heyman

Edit: Or maybe Ryback will just go through it himself


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dude is gassed already


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is sparta.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Thanks for letting us see the results of that cool spot, WWE.


You can only see it if you download the WWE app, as mentioned on tv by Michael Cole.:cole1:cole1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, Ryback is an idiot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryback looks gassed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao even if Ryback saw Punk favor the knee. When has Ryback ever attacked a body part. 
Match has been decent so far. He still has his break to take or got it during the commercial.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

MECCA1 said:


> Roman reigns spear spot made?


Where?! Where is he? Did he look Hot?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Hit him with a Gatordade!





Blommen said:


> HIT HIM WITH THE GATORADE!!!





Buckley said:


> HIT HIM WITH A GATORADE





Blue. said:


> "hit em with the Gatorade" :lmao





TJTheGr81 said:


> "Hit him with the Gatorade!" :lmao


:agree:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

And there's Rybacks second rest..


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nvrm ryback dumbass ran into it lol


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

leon79 said:


> No, they stood around and waiting for the adverts to finish.


Ya know what I mean, an electric chair off the ladder is a good spot. Shouldn't really be happening when the audience can't see it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Matt Striker ‏@Matt_Striker_

I just asked Rock if he has that blue Rocky Mavia outfit from his debut. He kinda just looked at me n kept walking....oh well. #RockOnRaw 

:lmao striker is a clown


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heyman is the best talent in WWE right now... bar none. He can't balance a fucking checkbook but the guy is an amazing talent.*


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> Ryback's going through the barricade/table at the same time via The Shield.


1/3 of my predictions came true. What about a Shield interference? only time will tell.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao that made Ryback look like a mong


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to sell that Table bump Ryble Bibble.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heyman is just amazing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to fucking lol so hard if the Rock comes out and attacks Ryback.

Actually he probably will do it so he can face punk at the rumble

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Paul Heyman. Gold.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck Ryback and his no-selling ways


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit heyman is so good yelling from ringside


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Am I the only one scared shitless that fucking Ryback is the one responsible with putting Punk through all these spots?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I love Heyman, I really do!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

They fucked up the ladder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So what are the odds that this goon will seriously injure someone by the end of the year?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SHIELD TIME!!!


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Punk with blade in hand


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BAH GAWD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can you imagine all the "Stupid's" in a Randy Orton vs Ryback match?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Who decided to book C.M. Punk in a ladder match when he just came back from knee surgery? Rey Mysterio, Jr. is rolling in his grave.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Heyman is the best.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DaftFox said:


> Ya know what I mean, an electric chair off the ladder is a good spot. Shouldn't really be happening when the audience can't see it.


I know what you mean sorry. Just feeling a little sarcastic tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk's being nice letting Ryback rest every 3 minutes. 

Damn that table spot!! Paul's freaking out!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk go kersplat on that bump! Jeez!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JEEZAS


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Heyman and his selling face :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback doesn't sell anything. It makes him so damn unlikable to me.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Heyman deserves a bonus. He's been brilliant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman's reactions are fucking priceless :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Saw blood all over the floor, wonder who that came from.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Need a new ladder brah


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman selling better than both wrestlers.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Punk bumping like crazy. Heyman's face = LOL


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heyman is the best talent in WWE right now... bar none. He can't balance a fucking checkbook but the guy is an amazing talent.*


Exactly. That is why they put him with Punk because without him Punk would of died on his ass.

Heyman is a legend


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn Ryback seems to work recklessly...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heyman is the best talent in WWE right now... bar none. He can't balance a fucking checkbook but the guy is an amazing talent.*


Preach.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So what are the odds that this goon will seriously injure someone by the end of the year?


I'll consider it a minor miracle if he doesn't actually kill someone.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

oh hell no


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit Heyman

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sabu!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

BAH GAWD IT'S STING...er no.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

THE SHIELD!!! :mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank goodness.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

SHIELD!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

ZOMG THE SHIELD THE SHEILD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the shield have untertaker and kanes light powers?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Lol I thought it was gonna be taker!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow. Ambrose and Rollins did well to climb that ladder


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW THEY FAST AS HELL DAT SPEED CLIMBING


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

THANKYOU SHIELD!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck thought taker was back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That spot was epic.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Crowd is hot!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol the Shield


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuck you WWE, lights went out and I got fucking chills waiting for a gong.....fuck you


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL trolling with The Undertaker black out.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shield. Of course. Whatever.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback's getting too close to that title. Thank God for the Shield.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Russo? Where you at?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

:mark::mark: Shield!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bah Gawd it's the shield


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, the fans are going wild for a Ryback win possibility!

Would laugh my ass off if he pulled off a :cena4 :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That was dope.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Who DIDN'T see The Shield interfering? I mean, come on now. Still good, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So, who's making the save?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yup, The Shield are with The Rock. That's the big #SWERVE. That's the thing that WWE thinks will have "EVERYONE TALKING ZOMG!"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock to come clean out the Shield now?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shit, thought that was taker


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just fucking hold him down while Punk climbs the ladder.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> My RyBoner is back.





Borias said:


> BAH GAWD IT'S STING...er no.


omg I would have marked out for that.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good I wanna see rock beat punks ass.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Praise gawwwdd!!! Wooo my body is ready!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, because Ryback couldn't grab the belt with the lights out, WHEN HIS HAND WAS ALREADY ON THE TITLE!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL Ryback looking back at that table


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Should've been Sabu.


----------



## demar24 (Jan 8, 2013)

didnt i predict this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Enough. ENOUGH of the fucking Shield. 

If you fucking like these guys your a fucking retard. You must love shitty endings.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Reigns with dat ROARRRR!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RIP Ryback! Rock incoming


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

damn ryback looked gassed before they put him through the table


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought it might be The Undertaker LOL


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The Crowd went NUTS for Ryback's possible win.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It's an injustice for the match to have been signed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ryback Dead?


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

The rock owes Cm Punk a suprise attack


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao why did he stop once the lights turned out. Was worried he was gonna accidentally win it.

Sucks no proper entrance for the Shield. Their theme music is epic. Why is Cole cheering for Ryback??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback is bleeding from somewhere


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryback dead!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

:cena :russo

Troll with that lights out!

:troll


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk selling like a gaaaaawd


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:ambrose2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Same ending


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

God damnit I was marking so fucking hard for Ryback. My mark penis was so erect I wasn't thinking straight and really wanted him to win the title. Whoa dude, whoa.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk selling like a champ here.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk's got a bad cut on his side. Looks like it's all over though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wooo! That was hot! Love me some Shield! Oh yes I do..


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

Wait, Ryback looks for a ladder under the ring.
But, he could have just took 1 from the Entrance Way?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

When the light off i really thought Rock is coming


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Why don't people see that Ryback is as careless as mason Ryan?

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

demar24 said:


> didnt i predict this


Didn't we all?(Y)

EDIT: YEAAAAAHHHHHH FUCK YES!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Blood on rybacks' right shoulder?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Should've been Sabu.



!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Climbed ladder with one arm...You're welcome.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Boring


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

PUNKWINSLOL!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

PUNK WINS! :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck this is great, only Lesnar and Rock segment can top this


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Best in the World baby


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great fucking match. Nearly makes up for the first two hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match over. Time to move Ryback down to mid-card status (4 life).


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

22 Minutes? Damn, that felt waaaaay longer


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman and Punk are gonna get it in tonight.

Dreadful match.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Enough. ENOUGH of the fucking Shield.
> 
> If you fucking like these guys your a fucking retard. You must love shitty endings.


Same here. Same here. Repeating this over and over again.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Same shit. Shield attacks Ryback, Punk wins.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nobody could have predicted that finish!!! WWE always keeping us guessing!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who saw this coming except every single person on the planet?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Enough. ENOUGH of the fucking Shield.
> 
> If you fucking like these guys your a fucking retard. You must love shitty endings.


I like them. I don't like how WWE's using them. This whole are they or aren't they with Punk is lame and I don't care.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Heyman is crying haha


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That was an awesome match. If you don't like that, I don't know what to say.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman's crying

This man is God


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punk's hand seems busted up.

Good match, even if the ending was predictable.

Heyman crying. :lmao This guy needs to never go away again ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good brutal type of match. Heyman deserves a raise and Punk carried the load. 

But again, what was the point of doing it? Punk has already gotten by Ryback twice before, so why do it again? They should have built this show around The Rock confronting CM Punk for the first time since Raw 1000.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now we can move onto Rock/Punk now!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyman is gold!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

And Ryback goes back to the mid card.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TERRIBLE


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my god I gotta say when Ryback has his hand on the title I thought that's it!!! :lmao

THANKS GOD!!!!

SHIELD!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Shield must have one member more! The on who shut off the lights!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback lost because he didn't hit Punk with a gatorade.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I think Ryback gonna kill someone or himself by years end.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Shield must have one member more! The on who shut off the lights!!


Maddox


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Heyman should remain on TV forever. Pure gold from this man


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What were some of you expecting? :lmao

Were you expecting Taker, Rock AND Austin to come out and help Ryback to become the new Champion and change the land scape of the WWE forever? :lmao it's fucking Raw. They did the best they could do with that match. Rock shouldn't have been anywhere NEAR that match and he wasn't.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

this has been the most uneventful RAW in a long time.. the last 20 minutes better be some good shit, or I just sat through a 3 hour raw for nothing.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So wait the jobber...i mean the shield can now do Taker lights off mode?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock to name a special enforcer for his match with Punk at the rumble so shield doesn't interfere


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It looks like they didn't know for sure what they wanted to do with The Shield. Now it's clear via Announce Team, they do want the audience to know Punk is with the Shield. Before it certainly felt pretty up in the air what they wanted to the audience to know / feel.

We all knew Ryback was going to lose but it certainly hurts his credibility a whole bunch. How can he be an unstoppable monster who constantly gets stopped?


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Cheap finish, but at least Punk retains. It's not like anyone expected a ppv quality match on free tv. 40 minutes left? How long is The Rock gonna cut a promo for?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

when the light off i really thought Rock was out,Fucking goosebump damn


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

:yes:
:yes:
:yes:
:yes:
:yes:
:yes:


YES! YES! YES! PUNK RETAINS!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes
Heyman :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Shield must have one member more! The on who shut off the lights!!


It's definitely Sting!!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Look at HEYMAN!

DAT CRY


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

another bitch ass, cunt, move by the wwe....getting so sick of this horse shit


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

LOL, fucking Heyman!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Shield must have one member more! The on who shut off the lights!!


Nah it was just a Clap On.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Heyman is amazing. My god.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman is gold man :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't you miss the time where matches were NOT interrupted by commercials? Ah, how I miss you pre-2003.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is the best Raw ever! The Shield made the show!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Cole hates Punk this much, shouldn't he be happy that The Rock will be kickin his ass?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

paul fucking heyman is putting on a god damn clinic


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why would Ambrose and Rollins climb the ladder? Why not just push it over?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That match was pretty pointless.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

inb4 quick jobber match.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Heyman and Punk are gonna get it in tonight.
> 
> Dreadful match.


Agree, was dreadful.

Doesn't make sense, the amount of people The Shield have attacked and not one wrestler comes out :gun:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heyman crying :lmao fucking gold! Whatever they pay that man they should double it.*


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

SAVE_US_SHIELD


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lmao Paul Heyman is fucking glorious! I can't breath


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

haunted house, u mean scary movie 14


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Remember the good ol' days when heel commentators existed?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Heyman is da man. He could have won superstar of the year easily.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Why would Ambrose and Rollins climb the ladder? Why not just push it over?


Why is Ryback in his third WWE title match should be the question.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They just recycle the same fucking nonsense. Rinse, Wash, Repeat.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Reports are flooding in from the dirtsheets.

The fourth member of The Shield to be revealed as the WWE light operator next week!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The C.M. Punk crucified pose at the top of the ladder was pretty swank. Won't front.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

TripleG said:


> But again, what was the point of doing it?


Yeah, why book a good match? It's only pro wrestling right? Get real.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Who turned off the lights?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Some nights, it feels like we might as well just watch wet shit dribble its way down Vince's chafing thighs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck Austin, fuck Rock, fuck Hogan and fuck Flair

HEYMAN IS THE GOAT :heyman dem tears


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

leon79 said:


> I know what you mean sorry. Just feeling a little sarcastic tonight.


No worries, watching this can send anyone bat shit crazy. Sarcasm helps me through it. :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Whatever. Now we start Punk/Rock, and hopefully this Punk heel run picks the fuck up. I'm bored with it and I've been bored with it for months.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How can you not love Heyman


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I marked when the lights went out, thought it would be Taker for a second lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That was a fucking great match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A half decent TLC match


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk bumped like a maniac for dry-hack 

It was a solid match with predictable yet satisfying ending.. 

Hardly makes up for the 2 hours prior


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So that Haunted House movie is basically Scary Movie with a different name then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My cooter should be twittering over the idea of Punk and Rollins being in the same group but yeah, the longer those three stay a team, the worse off they'll be. They're simply three goons without flap jacks.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, that was really pointless. This shit happens every week. Let's make something different WWE!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"We're going to hear from The Rock later on tonight", how about fucking now instead?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Crowd exploded for Ryback's teaser win. Heyman's reactions are always money.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't get the timing of this at all. What the hell are they allotting so much time for?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Up next Tensai vs The Funkasaurus 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I swear. Paul Heyman crying is the moment of the year so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bravo Heyman, bravo..


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man that shield bollocks needs to end. It is like seeing 3MB being involved in the main event, it is stupid...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm happy for Punk
But now I'm scared that Ryback will win the Rumble


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

it seems with the way they are stressing on how the shield are working for Punk something else will be revealed soon about why they are helping Punk and who is really behind them


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> this has been the most uneventful RAW in a long time.. the last 20 minutes better be some good shit, or I just sat through a 3 hour raw for nothing.


as usual


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

"Raw is soooo predictable. This sucks."
:lights go out:
"I thought it was Taker wtf! Fuck you WWE!"

I love the IWC hypocrisy


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BLACKANDRE said:


> "We're going to hear from The Rock later on tonight", how about fucking now instead?


I second this. It's dragging on for way too long now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome match.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

That was a good match, although predictable. My problem with it is, Ryback lost again, and Punk isn't being built as a threat to Rock..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cmp25 said:


> Up next Tensai vs The Funkasaurus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Ahh that would be Drew Mac Vs. Funky. Gotta complete the burial on 3MB.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Whenever the lights go out, I still always assume its a Sabu return

E C DUB!
E C DUB!
E C DUB!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

You fucking idiots who had enough of the shield interfering and raising hell...What did you think of Scott Hall and Kevin Nash when they started their angle as the outsiders?

Fuck off already, this storyline is the best thing to happen to wwe in quite some time

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Real enjoyable TLC match, it was obvious The Shield was going to interfere though. Punk retaining can now set up the Punk/Rock feud and Ryback will make a comeback when he likely wins the Royal Rumble at the end of the month.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

the fox said:


> it seems with the way they are stressing on how the shield are working for Punk something else will be revealed soon about why they are helping Punk and who is really behind them


Yep, same time they reveal that bigger purpose/plan the nexus had.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Straight Edge Society Part II


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Crowd exploded for Ryback's teaser win. Heyman's reactions are always money.


Hopefully the company doesn't completely kill of Ryback. The audience clearly wanted Ryback to win. They went nuts.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bring the rock out already for fucks sake


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Decent TLC Match.. predictable that the sheild would interfere!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

David Banner said:


> So that Haunted House movie is basically Scary Movie with a different name then?


Yes and it spoofs the same films as the upcoming Scary Movie 5


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

juiceGLC said:


> "Raw is soooo predictable. This sucks."
> :lights go out:
> "I thought it was Taker wtf! Fuck you WWE!"
> 
> I love the IWC hypocrisy


Are we reading the same posts? Different members will have different opinions, just sayin'


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> You fucking idiots who had enough of the shelf interfering and raising hell...


THE SHELF


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, Rock is taking that title off of Punk. There is no way Rock can lose to someone that needs help to defend his title every single time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You gotta admit that Ryback's teaser win made the crowd go absolutely nuts. That was a great.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Bravo Heyman, bravo..


Superstar of the year
Voice of the year
Heyman GOAT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> You fucking idiots who had enough of the shield interfering and raising hell...What did you think of Scott Hall and Kevin Nash when they started their angle as the outsiders?
> 
> Fuck off already, this storyline is the best thing to happen to wwe in quite some time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Be real. The majority of those in this thread don't remember The Outsiders. :lol:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

UknowWho said:


> I'm happy for Punk
> But now I'm scared that Ryback will win the Rumble


dont be scared the Shield will just cost Ryback the rumble


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

I assume that's exactly how the match was going to go at TLC.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> My cooter should be twittering over the idea of Punk and Rollins being in the same group but yeah, the longer those three stay a team, the worse off they'll be. They're simply three goons without flap jacks.


I'll take Rollins off your hands.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I think after 30 years it's time for the WWE to instill some type of punishment for interfering. Lol why WOULDN'T you want to interfere and screw things up for a rival of yours. Why WOULDN'T you interfere and help a friend of yours keep his title? Lol, cheating is condoned and encouraged! 

And if it was a non-dq match why would they wait and watch Punk get his ass kicked? Why wouldn't they just interfere at the very start, attack Ryback, handcuff him to the rope or something... and watch Punk climb the ladder?

DAT PRO WRESTLING LOGIC!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

FUCK OFF MATT STRIKER


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Zack Ryder has more followers than The Miz


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Shield has to have so much heat after tonight. The crowd popped for Ryback almost winning, then The Shield came in and attacked Ryback. The powerbomb through a table onto the steel steps was a nice spot.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BRAD MAD-DOCS :lmao fucking love how Punk says that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> Hopefully the company doesn't completely kill of Ryback. The audience clearly wanted Ryback to win. They went nuts.


Crowd would have went nuts if it was Funaki reaching for the title.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Be real. The majority of those in this thread don't remember The Outsiders. :lol:


(Y)


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Punk smearing blood on his face like war paint. Aw, yeah. :cool2


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Brad Mad-Ox


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I like to mention Heyman was fucking GOLD out there. He played his part perfectly.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> You gotta admit that Ryback's teaser win made the crowd go absolutely nuts. That was a great.


I wonder if they used that teaser to test how the crowd would react to him eventually winning. They went bananas.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

WWE missed out Ryder on that twitter list, he has just under one million which is more than The Miz.

Poor Ryder.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> You fucking idiots who had enough of the shelf interfering and raising hell...What did you think of Scott Hall and Kevin Nash when they started their angle as the outsiders?
> 
> Fuck off already, this storyline is the best thing to happen to wwe in quite some time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


No. First don't blame your Galaxy S3 for spelling "Shield" Shelf. Second-I don't have a fucking problem with the Shield. I have a problem with the fucking Shield being involved with every CM Punk title match since Survivor Series.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yay punk rock promos


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know why some say Rybacks credibility is getting ruined as a monster when its taking 3+ people to finish him off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk's bags


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

piiipe boomb


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk looks fucked up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

DON'T CALL HIM DWAYNE, PUNK. Lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao at Heymans expressions


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

PIPEBOMB :yes on Rock :yes PLEASE


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

PUNK TO DROP A PIPEBOMB :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pipebomb time...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Predictable, but enjoyable match.

Still dislike Punk, but I no longer hate him.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Heyman holding the title up behind Punk :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Pipe bomb and Rock segment. Yesssss.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman still killing it. 

Ooh, Punk/Rock confrontation tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane & D-Bry will continue to be a team as long as they have things to shout.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Predictable as always CM Punk. Bravo.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

And Punk says it's time to drop another pipebomb. I'm excited.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Punk is the danger. :walt


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk's pipebomb summary --> DWAYNE DWAYNWE DWYANE DWYANNNNNNNNNE


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes! CM Punk promo coming up, I was scared they weren't gonna have him say anything.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

mm vicky looks so yummy sleeveless wanna lick


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL OMFG AHAHAHAHA :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> I'll take Rollins off your hands.


No that's ok.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh lawd dem 'Dwaynes' are incoming unk


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YES YES YES

DR SHELBY


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk looks so much like a junkie, man, it's hard to think of him as a straightedge guy


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Don't you miss the time where matches were NOT interrupted by commercials? Ah, how I miss you pre-2003.


Pre 2003? They been doing that forever. Still remembered a mr perfect match end during the break . Im sure its on youtube.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wooo, Doctor Shelby! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: DR SHELBY


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

DR. SHELBY!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DR SHELBY RETURN :mark: :mark: FUCK ROCK, THIS IS THE RETURN OF THE YEAR


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL TEAM HELL NO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those shoulder to shoulder conversations.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DR SHELBY OMG MARK OUT MOMENT!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dr Shelby will be back!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk/Rock promo. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

SHELBY TO RETURN? :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

DR. SHELBY :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dr. Shelby will be back!!! BAH GAWD! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

mark for Shelby


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Oh, Rock is taking that title off of Punk. There is no way Rock can lose to someone that needs help to defend his title every single time.


If punk gets help defending every time, why are you saying rock will take the belt from him?



Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

DA GOAT RETURNS! 

DR. SHELBY!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I like to mention Heyman was fucking GOLD out there. He played his part perfectly.



Always does.


Anger Management is back! But no Harold?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr. Shelby=The Road to Wrestlemania

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

fpalm

WWE needs to *STOP* trying to do comedy. Just stop it. Completely. Forever. Please. Fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who writes this? 

Its like they took the Looney Tunes and made it shitty.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DB & Kane. :yes


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DR SHELBY :yes
Please bring back Harold
Monster, Nerd :lmao


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

I fucking love the way Punk pronounces Maddox.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason I haven't hated this show as much as everyone else here seemingly does. Maybe it's because it's a lot of retread stuff and I haven't been watching much lately...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Surprise me, Punk. I really don't want the "Dwayne"-filled promo I _think_ you're going to cut. Please.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Screw the Rock, next week the GOAT returns. The return of DR. Shelby!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Dr Shelby vs Taker. Book it.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

LMFAOOOOO


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

MONSTER NERD RETURNS NEXT WEEK!!!! :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Punk looks so much like a junkie, man, it's hard to think of him as a straightedge guy


Punk looks like God walking on earth.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If it were anyone else but DB and Kane, I'd hate that segment.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Wrestlemania match: Kane VS Bryan with Dr. Shelby on a pole match.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Shelby gonna bring back the ratings.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck Lesnar, Fuck Taker, Fuck Haitch. Dr Shelby's back :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dr. Shelby retruns to RAW! He's gonna bring in them 5.0 ratings!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> Pre 2003? They been doing that forever. Still remembered a mr perfect match end during the break . Im sure its on youtube.
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Smackdown main events back in the day were not interrupted by a commercial. It was rare.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Somebody should bar me from using streams to watch raw, for the sake of my own sanity if nothing else. Seriously.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck sake. I don't even really like The Rock but just get to his damn promo already


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Forget The Rock. Shelby is returning next week!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Best part of Raw! Dr. Shelby to return!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Please don't let this Punk promo turn whiny.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So the new GM (wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo) is next week?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Here comes Joey


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Who writes this?
> 
> Its like they took the Looney Tunes and made it shitty.


Amen.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

4.0 said:


> Dr Shelby vs Taker. Book it.


:russo


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lol kofi. no thanks.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> Screw the Rock, next week the GOAT returns. The return of DR. Shelby!!


Like a boss. :westbrook2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o common, a kofi match, bring out the rock already


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

kofi? LOL


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

/piss break


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

ok so wtf no brock?
if not i am BEYOND dissapointed


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man I totally forgot Kofi existed....


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

I hear jobber music


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sending Kofi out after that match is like giving you a BJ and then kicking you in the balls after.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kofi burial incoming :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck..... They're gonna feed Kofi to Show? fpalm


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

FUCK OFF KOFI, YOU'RE NOT MAKING THIS ANY EASIER!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah Dr. Shelby. Wohoo! :eyeroll


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And... Kofi's about to job hard. So much for my hopes of him actually doing something after dropping the title.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Kofi vs. Big Show? Time for a nap.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

im getting really pissed off with these adverts.... and I give 0 shits about kofi and big show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least we don't have Joey in an IC title feud anymore. Too bad he's going to get squashed by Big Show here though :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There he is, _The Wildcat_ which no-one calls him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Big Show vs. Kofi Kingston? How fucking boring is this shit?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Faraday said:


> lol kofi. no thanks.


Seconded.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Wrestlemania match: Kane VS Bryan with Dr. Shelby on a pole match.


:russo

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm struggling to stay awake, having to watch Kofi vs Show isn't going to help...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kofi losing to Big Show, up next?

So much for yet another Kofi Push that results in nothing..


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

.....so...there's going to be around 20minutes to fit in a Punk promo AND Rock promo? I assume it'll end up being a joint promo then.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Kofi vs show man Vince knows what we want


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kofi jobbing to Big Show? Pass


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Kofi? There goes the few remaining fucks I had left


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Big show vs kofi talk about a momentum killer


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

So 28 minutes to fit in a Kofi vs Big Show match, a Punk promo and then a Rock promo? I'm calling Rock interrupting Punk and Lesnar not being involved at all.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Kofi 'piss break' Kingston


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Excited for Punk promo. Gonna rip into the Rock.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

and suddenly I have the urge to take a shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Yes and it spoofs the same films as the upcoming Scary Movie 5


Lol great.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Faraday said:


> lol kofi. no thanks.


^ This. Nice way to kill the momentum.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Kofi drops titles more often than he changes attire.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Screw this We need Rock


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Kofi bout to get :buried by the guy no one looks good in a match or feud


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

_This is how we do it na na na na na naaa._


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

And there goes 500k viewers....


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk, just now: "I think it's time to drop another pipebomb..." SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Queen Akasha said:


> Please don't let this Punk promo turn whiny.


Praying for it. This is gonna set the tone for the feud and it's gonna start terrible if Punk just starts with the "DWAYNE" stuff. Punk's better than that.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

So i suppose it's Lesnar vs. Kofi, right?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LULZ SHELBY! DA TROO GRATE WUN RETERNZ


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Kofi's great, and Big Show's the best big man of all time.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL.Kofi's match AFTER Punk's match.Shows you how much WWE values the championship and CM Pun k


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Show Vs Kofi..


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

anyone else reading that brock might be there?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Guillermo Del Toro presents.....another piece of shit horror movie with craptacular CGI monsters


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone else just think we will see a promo between Rock and Punk back and forth and then just a Rock Bottom on Punk to end the show?

Calling it like that, nothing else will happen.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk wrestled early to rest up before his bit later with Rock, duh. Get real folks.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kofi? Really, back to the game, I don't care if its a blowout


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

kofi's kingston's character is about as stale and annoying as john cena's


ok not quite but close


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Until now the best thing this RAw was that Ricardo vs Big Show recap. Save Us Rock!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

IF I SEE THAT JACKSON-HEWITT COMMERCIAL ONE MORE FUCKING TIME, I'M GONNA SHOOT SOMEONE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Triple H should have done that prostate advert


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hate Sky's adverts.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk pipebomb "Dwayne is nothing but a giant toolbox"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Harold better return. Js

Who's idea was it to have The Wildcrap have a match with Big show after the glorious Ryback sparked up te crowd and before Rock/Punk confrontation?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

K.W.H. said:


> Punk wrestled early to rest up before his bit later with Rock, duh. Get real folks.


Unless something big is planned the whole interaction should have happened at the start of the show..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RickeyP said:


> anyone else reading that brock might be there?




Where are you reading that?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

At least the BCS game was good.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Triple H should have done that prostate advert


Yeah but he would of just put his hand over the hammer, you wouldn't be able to put any money in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did the World Champion just get a jobber entrance?

Damn that burial.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just knew they'd throw some shitty squash match after the wwe title match. Why have the longest reigning champion in the modern era defend his title in a TLC match in the main event when Kofi vs Big Show can main event.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

JUST HAD A THOUGHT....

The Rock could be the one behind The Shield.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kofi Kingston is a black man who used to have a Jamaican gimmick and still has Jamaican music that sounds like it starts with "S.O.S. my name ain't Shelton" and who holds many midcard titles and will lose to Big Show this evening. He also jumps really high.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Punk's talking points:

I am the longest reigning champion in the modern era. Have some respect.
How dare a movie star get a shot at the face of the company?
Dwayne
Have some respect. What did _Dwayne_ do to deserve this title shot? At least give it someone like Cena. I'll be glad to beat him again.
I will beat Dwayne at the Rumble. And I will Main Event Wrestlemania. And I will never lose this championship. I will go to my grave with it. 
I am the best _wrestler_ in the world!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi gets jobbed. lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Show with the jobber entrance? When will this madness end?!


Well, that was lovely. What the fuck.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

BERRIED


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who'd Kofi piss off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

so the ELECTRIC RETURN OF THE ROCK!!! is nothing more than a promo telling you to buy the royal rumble ppv :rock4 
Thats action for you!!!! wow he Rocked them!!!! :vince2 BUY MORE SHIT!!! :vince2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL THE MATCH IS OVER


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Big Show with the jobber entrance :lmao

LOOL, it already ended. Poor Kofi!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

berried.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Kofi LOLston.

LOLFI Kingston.

The LOLCat.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL what a pointless squash.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Shortest match of the year so far


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

HAHAHAH GET BURIED


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Holy shit what a jobber match for Kofi :lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

the big shit more like....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> Until now the best thing this RAw was that Ricardo vs Big Show recap. Save Us Rock!


Somebody call his mama! :lmao

Wow KK buried badly.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

who did kofi piss off or was zack ryder not flown in to raw


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao fpalm fpalm :lmao:lmao what was the point, wwe cant even do filler right


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA @1MinuteJob to Show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

PushKofiKingston is going to be pissed about this.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Come back, gets knocked out.

lols


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> IF I SEE THAT JACKSON-HEWITT COMMERCIAL ONE MORE FUCKING TIME, I'M GONNA SHOOT SOMEONE.


That commercial is more entertaining than all of Raw tonight other than Punk/Ryback 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## mudney (Aug 27, 2007)

Well at least that went quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm about twenty minutes behind you guys, but I must say this is pathetic.

In Kayfabe terms, Punk isn't even as good as Antonio Cesaro, and Ryback is a doofus who can't win the title and do something about The Shield.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Big Show Vs Kofi..


Where can I find that promo?

AND LMFAOOOOOOO Kofi mega buried by not even showing his match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Take it Kofi, fucking take it son :bron2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Joey. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kofi has been buried. Did I use the term properly?


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

What was the point of that?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL KOFI!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

lawlz. #PushKofiKingston is furious.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That must've lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KOFI WIT DAT SPLIT SECOND JOB


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao

At Kofi jobbing in seconds. Hilarious that some people think he's getting going to get pushed just because he dropped the IC Title recently.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahahahahaha that was awesome that should become something that happens every week


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What....I....I Just........


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rap7ure (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DaftFox said:


> Kofi LOLston.
> 
> LOLFI Kingston.
> 
> The LOLCat.


:lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Gotta love Kofi's perpetual cycle of going from midcard champion to jobber.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That just happened.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Why wwe why did kofi give ziggler that black eye for him to he squashed like that? Lol


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

uwotm8


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like the Wildcat has been declawed. :troll


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao I actually took a piss break and the match is already over and faster than a diva match :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow I didn't see that coming. That's the WHC for ya.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

and it looks like the big show had a WCW match there.... :vince2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HaHa KTFO


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

KO Punch outta nowhere


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA I LOVE WATCHING KOFI LOSE!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/162u26/so_heres_the_plan_major_spoilers_for_raw_and/

<<< apparent Rock Brock?

EDIT: I realise this is reddit, but I was pointed towards someone posting this on here too? and elsewhere


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Not a big Kofi fan, but wow, did he really deserve that squash immediately after losing the IC title? Didn't they have one of 3MB left to get squashed by Show?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Rock sell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ECWFTW420 said:


> What was the point of that?


Absolutely nothing. I don't think that even counted as filler.



Nostalgia said:


> :lmao
> 
> At Kofi jobbing in seconds. Hilarious that some people think he's getting going to get pushed just because he dropped the IC Title recently.


I don't think people thought he'd get pushed, more like hoped against all odds. And all for naught.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it time Kofi gets a main event slot?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

All these video packages for the Rock making me think he really showed up. What a troll!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I seriously want a gif of that Kofi jobber match. It was literally short enough to be a gif :lmao


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL Poor Kofi never catches a break


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wildcrap. Midcard for life.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great that Ryback lost, send his ass to back of the line.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Rock selling dat clothesline from Punk like he got hit by a truck


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Rock overselling


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright. Getting off this for the rest of RAW. Time to sit in front of the tv and take it in.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Another break :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol can you imagine being Kofi backstage and being told that your gonna lose in 5 seconds from one punch? I'd love to hear his thoughts on that.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

ANOTHER FUCKING BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy fuck, I go downstairs to get some peanuts and the match is over.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock got his locker room


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fucking bullshit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I predict this is the last commercial of the night. Seriously. It's promo time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock gets Trainer Room #2. Not #1. 

That's where Cena lives.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rock/Punk segment next :mark:

Better not disappoint


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

At least WWE got one thing right tonight, putting Joey the wildcat in his place.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I just witnessed my favorite kofi Kingston match of all time...


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

fantastic match im sure russo booked it


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Kofi is a future HOF'er.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally The GOAT. Hope it's not another whiny BS from Punk.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Really hope Cetard does not come out and ruin Rock's promo


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder how long it is before Vince starts talking commercial breaks during commercial breaks....

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

I keep forgetting The Rock is going to be on RAW tonight! Jerry, can you remind me again in 10 seconds?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This promo better not disappoint.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder

Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Falkono said:


> Really hope Cetard does not come out and ruin Rock's promo


Oh don't worry he'll come out smiling and make a few jokes and probably gang up on Punk with Rock.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

1st time ever I've watched RAW live. It will be the last time. The ad breaks are insufferable


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How long will it take The Rock to say his first sentence after getting in the ring? I'll say 5 minutes


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Crowd would have went nuts if it was Funaki reaching for the title.


Which is a sign Punk should no longer be champ.

As if the other 414 signs weren't enough.



BHfeva said:


> That was a good match, although predictable. My problem with it is, Ryback lost again, and Punk isn't being built as a threat to Rock..


It's pretty much impossible to. Punk is far smaller than The Rock in stature. Put two dudes that look exactly like those two together, ask 100 people who they think would win in a fight, 99/100 would pick The Rock. And the one would be a dumbass that didn't take answering the question seriously.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I wonder how long it is before Vince starts talking commercial breaks during commercial breaks....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


We actually do. You just haven't noticed yet...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Over on ESPN they have The New England Patriots Versus The Silly-nannies...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought Taker was returning when the lights when dark during the Ryback/Punk TLC match (even though I heard no gong)?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RaneGaming said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


I was about to ask what "HMMM" stood for. 

I dumb.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

plz don't disappoint final promo. plz


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

@RRWWE
I know the feeling Kofi, but allow me to brag a tad and say I lasted longer than ya against The Big Show. #RAWcardoRAWdriguez

:lmao Ricardo trollin'.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> 1st time ever I've watched RAW live. It will be the last time. The ad breaks are insufferable


See you next week.


----------



## EBB (Feb 4, 2012)

35 minute rock promo, last advert hopefully


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> How long will it take The Rock to say his first sentence after getting in the ring? I'll say 5 minutes


and a commercial break :cool2


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


trololol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Falkono said:


> Really hope Cetard does not come out and ruin Rock's promo


Why? Cena should not be out during Rock/CM Punk that would spoiler the royal rumble winner people will now know Cena is winning


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


:terry


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Looks like the Wildcat has been declawed. :troll


:lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

More excited for Punk's pipebomb than Rock's return.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


I completely agree with what Ryder is implying. The Miz should be depushed and taken off just like Ryder was.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> How long will it take The Rock to say his first sentence after getting in the ring? I'll say 5 minutes


*At least* 10 lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Haku first went to WCW as Meng and his matches would consist of him just kicking some jobber and winning instantly? 

Yeah, Kofi played Meng jobber tonight, lol.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


I think he means count. And no, they probably can't count either.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM


Can't have Zack Ryder ('s Twitter) on TV. You so petty, WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rock is behind The Shield - it's gonna happen.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Best match of Kofi's career.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Which is a sign Punk should no longer be champ.
> 
> As if the other 414 signs weren't enough.
> 
> ...


Or might actually know something about fighting.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

well lets see what happens now...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's time to get Rocked!! :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

First build of Raw 20th Anniversary I've seen so far.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock better bring his A Game on the mic against punk. im not convinced he was holding back during his feud with cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!! 

Out comes the savior!!! Again!!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Let the mark wars, officially, begin!


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

BAH GOD ITS PAUNK


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk comes out first! :mark:

Epic promo time!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

dat Knees 2 Faces shirt.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Knees 2 Faces


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

So the wwe just snubbed zack Ryder. What did he do to deserve that...oh yea, he got himself over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CM PUNK to call out the Rock. :bosh


----------



## EBB (Feb 4, 2012)

this should be good


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we make the pledge not to Post "THE ROCK" when his music hits please. 

The WF Servers can't handle that much retardation at once. It can barely handle most of our inane ramblings anyhow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

IT'S ROCKY TIME! :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol knees 2 faces


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shit bout get serious :bron4


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In for epic confrontation and so called pipebomb..


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Here we go..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk selling injuries. Take note :cena


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think I could watch this every week, it is bad enough I have to stay up till 4am.

I am guessing punk will do the following...

- Mention his injury
- Talk about how many days he has been champion
- Mention Respect
- Mock the Crowd
- Talk about not being involved with the shield
- Best In The World


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Numbers game? I've heard Lawler say that a lot tonight. 

Is he talking pointers from Mike Tenay?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok here we goooo...

Save us Rock!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking finally :mark:


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He should just wear his knees 2 faces shirt, instead of that horrid Urine yellow rag he drags around.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

and it finally begins. Rock/Punk as well as nearing into Austin/Punk


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It would make more sense if the Rock came out first and then Punk interrupted. Just my opinion.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Any chances of Brock to appear?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Punk's body sucks at clotting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*#NEEDLES2ASSES*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Never leave us again Paul Heyman. You are gold.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heard someone shouting ice cream.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I see some type of swerve here.. Vince stlye-STRIP HIM.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ

Sic em, kid! "@ZackRyder: Can @WWE read? I have 989k twitter followers. @mikethemiz has 879k. #AREYOUSERIOUSBRO #HMMM"
Expand


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Numbers game? I've heard Lawler say that a lot tonight.
> 
> Is he talking pointers from Mike Tenay?


Cole's been talking about dat numbers game since 1998.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

zzzzzzzz stfu already


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why is Punk bleeding?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Two of the greatest mic workers of all time.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

High_King said:


> I don't think I could watch this every week, it is bad enough I have to stay up till 4am.
> 
> I am guessing punk will do the following...
> 
> ...




Here we go...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This has potential..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


>


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder if anyone called in a terrorist threat because CMPunk is about to drop a pipebomb...but not really. Don't call 911


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow calling everyone fat? Cheap heat, Punk is overrated in ring and on the mic...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's okay Punk, we didn't get the ice cream anyway.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk needs to bulk up a bit, just a bit


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

no ice cream bars?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty sure if Punk says "honesty" again Paul Heyman is going to burst into flames.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at Heyman's face and him rubbing the title like Gollum.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

oh ice cream bars


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

this is good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

unk oh ma gootness


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"Will the rock interrupt cm punk during his promo?!"


"STAY TUNED AFTER THIS COMMERCIAL BREAK AND FIND OUT"

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This promo actually feels real


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk's going in it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I honestly prefer pies over ice cream bars.

It would be great if I could get both at the same time though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Las Vegas? Did he forget where he is? 

Good promo, so far though.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope he breaks character and mentions steroids, and him and the Rock get into a shoot and fans climb the railings and Austin appears and the Texas Chainsaw Massacre appears and all hell breaks loose. I want chaos and destruction to make me feel better after this horseshit BCS game that has been less entertaining than a Tensai match


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Pipe bomb time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Punk making fun of commentary.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

and there is the Cena mention..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cheers... John Cena... who?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

At least he doesn't need to scream like a moron like other superstars.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This feels a lot like June 2011.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He's a snake, you idiots.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a fucking promo so far


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is why Punk is unreal on mic. He speaks in Kayfabe AND real life. It's unmatched by anyone IMO.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: _"Summer Of Punk"_ Punk is back


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao filthy ugly children.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Las Vegas? Did he forget where he is?
> 
> Good promo, so far though.


That's where he did the shoot in 2011


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha oh Brodus


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Rock needs to cut a serious promo against this then we can see more shield..


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

OH SNAP


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shoot promo time! FUCK YEAAAAaaaaa


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk breaking the 4th wall love it


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

shook and jive!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

good promo so far


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Punk going straight up shoot here...

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Voice of the Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Here we go, here we fucking go


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

same tired ass old punk promo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

filthy ugly little children. LOL


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm enjoying this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

he's shooting again.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

oooooooo tyson kidd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Can you explain Ryder then Punk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punk dropping the truth


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol cm punk tell em speak for us


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Punk is god with that promo, period


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is telling it like it is.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

unk2 is a fucking legend. Reminds me...of me!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

PIPEBOMB TIME!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In all honesty, he's right about Brodus Clay. He had ridiculous potential as a monster, his mic work is underrated.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

tyson kidd shout out

gasp*


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk is gold


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> same tired ass old punk promo


Get outta here.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy christ this promo is amazing


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Shit Punk... this is awesome.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is amazing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm loving this, but I really don't think shoots are the best thing for business. Fantastic promo though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Everything he says is true but no doubt ppl will hate it. Oh he needs to break kayfabe :troll


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk referencing Brodus Clay and Daniel Bryan is awesome. Love Punks pipebombs, and he doesn't even have to break kayfabe that much.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> he's shooting again.


He's right though


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

god these are the greatest promos ever... he is soooooooooooo true and right and god i love punk and heyman they tell you the truth!!!
this is dvr'd for ever!!!
MY GOD THIS IS AMAZING. CM PUNK is now written in my history books for life


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> That's where he did the shoot in 2011


Ah, good call


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is an excellent promo.


----------



## justabit2g (Sep 2, 2011)

havent we heard this b4?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tyson :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't agree with him about Bryan. Those catchphrases saved his fucking career. So far, so damn good though. I didn't expect this.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

This is fucking AWESOME!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He's doing something special right here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk sounding like this, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I almost don't want Rock to interrupt.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Punkasaurus


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This man speaks nothing but truths


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao he dissed t-shirts

thank god someone said it

sick of the t-shirt argument


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fucking loving this :mark:


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

whining does not = good

That is all he is doing and some of you lap it up.....no wonder ratings are at an ALL TIME LOW. Anyone can bitch and complain. Substance is what is important and this lacks it. Mentioning people from the past does not = good.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Did he just bury Hogan


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL teeange Punk fans #Cut4Punk


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Punk is the man.. no doubt.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

this is the shit. this is truly punk right here! glad they're letting him unload in this feud


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's impossible to stop rooting for this man.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Infact, Rock wait till next week, let this continue


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the truth, but The Rock is gonna interrupt it and somehow spin it in his favor. I just brought up how Punk's title reign might of had more matches than Bruno's 8 year run.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

#NEEDLES2ASSES

I want to get that over. FUCK THE ROCK! PUNK 4 LYFE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Least the crowd is playing with it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Honestly dont understand how Punk has Haters


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I don't agree with him about Bryan. Those catchphrases saved his fucking careers.


That's what Punk is saying. He had to succeed with catchphrases, because his ability as a worker wasn't good enough in the WWE's eyes.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:bateman


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, Punk is on some next level shit but sadly it will fall on deaf ears. 

Quite frankly I'm not even sure why Vince lets him go out there and do this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Shit, why couldn't this be a better crowd.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

What a fucking promo


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Good god, he's the fucking best


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

justabit2g said:


> havent we heard this b4?


yeah dude but its so awesome because he says it once a year!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk is dropping straight truth right now.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I almost don't want Rock to interrupt.


Completely agree.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

PHIL FUCKING BROOKS!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Punk making a Piper reference...somewhere right now, Cats panties are soaking wet

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

What the fuck are they doing?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"182 eyes out" :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ELECTRIFY! TIME FOR DRINK 44! I'M DRUNK AS A MOTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Punks insults crowd for the cheap heat. Lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Punk being a dick.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

this is amazing but no one in this crowd can process the depth of what he's saying

prbably dont even kno who tyson kidd or jimmy snuka are


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is definitely off the top of his head


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So much truth coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This guy is fucking gold! :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> #NEEDLES2ASSES
> 
> I want to get that over. FUCK THE ROCK! PUNK 4 LYFE.


Holy shit that is so good


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't talk about my Edge!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> :bateman


:bateman


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

here comes hbk and flair and hhh

and if edge shows let it be known i called it


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Wow, Punk is on some next level shit but sadly it will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm not even sure why Vince lets him go out there and do this.



The Rock can't even top this, CM Punk is on some gangsta shit right now


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> Completely agree.


Sorry but if last year was any clue to the Rock on the mic these days, he's gonna get owned hard in this feud mic wise.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Where in the flying fuck has THIS Punk been? Goddammit I feel like they've absolutely WASTED the last four months now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fucking awesome promo.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Fans obviously booing to spite Punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Better then Cena vs. Rock already.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What was the Tyson Kidd comment, i missed it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Edge and Punk are both overrated, Jericho is better than both.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I've had goosebumps through out this. It doesn't happen often.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer of Punk heel version, I love it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Don't talk about my Edge!


Don't tell my Punk to not talk about your Edge!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock's going to come out and rip him a new asshole that he's just a wrestler. Not a pro athlete or actual "superstar".


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Falkono said:


> whining does not = good
> 
> That is all he is doing and some of you lap it up.....no wonder ratings are at an ALL TIME LOW. Anyone can bitch and complain. Substance is what is important and this lacks it. Mentioning people from the past does not = good.


He's a fucking a heel and sometimes whining does equal a good promo. Do you want him to no sell shit like the generic babyfaces of Cena and Sheamus?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Bless Punk for making fun of Flair's age. 

Glad somebody did it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk is singing a love song to the smarks. And it is fabulously entertaining.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

SPRING OF PUNK


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the punk we all love


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Omg I fucking called it

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Where in the flying fuck has THIS Punk been? Goddammit I feel like they've absolutely WASTED the last four months now.


Letting him vent since he'll be dropping to the Rock. Sad as it is, after this promo he should go over Rock, sorry fanboys.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:bateman I could listen to punk all night, the man speaks the truth, preach punk preach


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I gotta admit Punk is a heel on a different level


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope The Rock doesn't show up after all of this.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wtf? since when has someone ever hopped on the apron and say wrap it up

gtfoh


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Go to break anyway. For the lulz


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He is making wrestling look credible for once!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dropping the truth on these fans


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Marking for Heyman, tbh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, I'm loving this.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL at this going to a break shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> What was the Tyson Kidd comment, i missed it.


"(...) little jimmy, an invisible children, gets more acknowledgement than a work horse like Tyson Kidd"

something along those lines


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Millions of viewers have been lost. Where is The Rock?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, don't interrupt Punk!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

:lol They cut him off after having Lawler talk over him! :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Commercial break?! REALLY?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Punk cutting breaks too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

GAH. i guess cutting him off makes sense kayfabe but I wanted it to continue


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They cut him off!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW REALLY WITH THE COMMERCIAL BREAK


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THEY ACTUALLY WENT TO COMMERICAL

DA FUCK Y'ALL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

And then they go to commercial lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This commercial break ruined the entire moment, I promise.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

My cat marks for Punk! OH CARMEN! OH CARMITA! GET YOUR FLANKED RUBBED!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Commecials?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh. Wow.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL commercial break


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HAHA they still cut him off! Burger King owns CM Punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DON'T GO TO FUCKING COMMERCIAL IDIOTS!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

And these bitches are gonna cut to commercial anyway. Fuckin' pricks.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Those fucking assholes had to cut to a fucking commercial, as if we didn't get enough commercial breaks. fpalm


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

FUCK YOUR COMMERCIALS BITCH


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk just got cut off.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tell me they didn't just do that?!?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck off, Lawler. I don't get why commentators are allowed to interrupt promos like that.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry but all that with Punk was pointless.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That was EPIC. Seriously, that was absolute chilling, not even in terms of the show, in terms of real life.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

No Punk you don't matter.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. Punk is pure gold.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

FUCK YOU ABRUPT COMMERCIAL!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Good stuff... Kinda fizzled out but ad breaks seriously break all fucking momentum in a show...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Who the fuck do you think you are King, don't you open your mouth while Punk is talking.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So there really was a commercial break coming up lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bah haha haha haha haha


I'm fucking dying....Vince did it. Vince took a fucking break during a promo. Fuck this company

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

goes to break anyway


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

No way, did they just cut from one of the best Promos i've seen since last 'Mania.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Shut up Lawler. Goddamn I'm a Lawler fan and I'm finding your shit insufferable tonight


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Best thing Punk's done since July right there.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

So far..

I am guessing punk will do the following...

- Mention his injury
*- Talk about how many days he has been champion*
*- Mention Respect - x2*
*- Mock the Crowd*
- Talk about not being involved with the shield
*- Best In The World*

Probably done one of the other things during break.

Have to admit good promo but still it is easy to agree with the obvious.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This promo is amazing. Idc if it went to break. It'll just add more fuel to what Punk is talking about. Shades of 2011 right here.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Rock isnt even there and Punk/Rock is already better then Cena/Rock last year


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They actually cut him off for another shitty fucking break.

I hope Punk has walked off when the commercials come back, didn't deserve that shit.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Go to break anyway. For the lulz


YAY! They did it.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

You don't matter! You don't matter!....CRISPY CHICKEN NUGGETS Me-"Dammit!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shut the fuck up Lawler


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck the Rock returning, I can listen to CM Punk talk all night long.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FLYING FUCK? they halt a promo with a commercial break?!


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

I bet we're going to miss something truly atomic from punk. Fkn commercials


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> That was EPIC. Seriously, that was absolute chilling, not even in terms of the show, in terms of real life.


Is there a cringe emoticon?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao they actually fucking cut him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Epic Punk is epic. Hoping Rocky keeps the level up.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank god, bring out The Rock already! I don't need to watch 3 hours of RAW just to get to a 15 minutes segment. This is probably the last live RAW for me.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

SHUT UP LAWLER
Yeah put a break during a punk promo so they don't have to for the rock :cuss:


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Take your "ratings" bullshit to the ratings thread, i don't care if Punk does good ratings, all i care about is being entertained, and Punk is as entertaining as it gets for me.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This better be on Youtube asap.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha i thought the guy saying he has to wrap it up was just part of the script


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Punk is well and truly the man


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao FUCK YOU VINCE.

Punk dropping the bomb. Can't wait for Rock


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk is so fucking good. If you're a hater of Punk then you're a delusional idiot. He's been the best in WWE for a while and the only thing remotely interesting. I was falling asleep then suddenly wired when he came on. This guy is awesome.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

But somehow, they won't interrupt the Rock's promo.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He's a fucking a heel and sometimes whining does equal a good promo. Do you want him to no sell shit like the generic babyfaces of Cena and Sheamus?


Of course not but sometimes it sounds like he is just reading the former wwe champions list and people think that is great. It isn't. His gimmick is to talk about people who are no longer there and to whine. To me that is not that great at all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They cut to fucking commercial during the best part of this show. Oh,Vince


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope someone is recording this at the Arena. I'm sure a "They went to break" chant broke out and CM Punk is exploding with F-Bombs. 

Obviously a work. But well done.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Are they rebooting Texas Chainsaw Massacre every 10 years now?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

This promo is win on so many levels, and the fact that The Rock is about to come is....just epic.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Bah haha haha haha haha
> 
> 
> I'm fucking dying....Vince did it. Vince took a fucking break during a promo. Fuck this company
> ...



IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MOOONNNNEEEEEYYYYY:vince2


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

That was amazing. Punk overrated? Fuck off.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anne Hathaway <3


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

And that right there is your WWE Champion folks. Can't even overcome a commercial break. :no:


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Punks promo gets a break, Punks title match gets a break, but we didn't miss a second of John Cena.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk is God, and that promo proves it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh god, Punk is so amazing, serious GOAT level promo cutter.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That was a fantastic worked-shoot. Best thing Punk has done since he turned heel or maybe even since Summer of Punk.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> No Punk you don't matter.


Why do you want rock to be champ? He'll turn up twice a month and will only have it till wrestlemania and will want out again.

What's the point?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, said some truthful things but if the Rock gets any mic time I doubt anybody in that crowd will remember a damn thing Punk said. 'Pipebombs' already suffering the diminishing returns effect.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> What was the Tyson Kidd comment, i missed it.


He said it was ridiculous how an invisible kid called Little Jimmy has a higher spot on the flagship show than a workhorse like Tyson Kidd.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

wait.... so instead of putting a commercial break when he's doing his fucking promo why not just take the kofi match out of the show and put a commercial there?

for fucks sake


----------



## NumZab (Aug 15, 2007)

Punk killed it, Hope Rock can keep up and end this on a very high note


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Best thing i've seen on WWE since i started paying attention to this crap again


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Little Jimmy has higher status than Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If I would have waited to tune into RAW until 10:45 P.M. this would be the best RAW in a long time. Unfortunately, I say through the first two & a half hours.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

They have people that are sponsors of the show, they have bills to pay, deal with it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

What. A. Killer. Promo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Punk was doing great. No doubt about that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would be upset too


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Hahaha i thought the guy saying he has to wrap it up was just part of the script


He is. Do you think Punk wasn't aware that this would happen?


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> Take your "ratings" bullshit to the ratings thread, i don't care if Punk does good ratings, all i care about is being entertained, and Punk is as entertaining as it gets for me.


Too bad most WWE fans aren't hipster smarks


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Well that was just splendid. 

AND MORE!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Mick Foley 
No one can take viewers on a verbal roller-coaster ride quite like CMPunk . I love not knowing which way the track leads.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

STILL PUNK!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's Heyman?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Derek said:


> Meh, said some truthful things but if the Rock gets any mic time I doubt anybody in that crowd will remember a damn thing Punk said. 'Pipebombs' already suffering the diminishing returns effect.


FAIL. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Heyman is gone, cue to Rocky at any second now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Where's Heyman?


Heyman has bowel issues.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> He said it was ridiculous how an invisible kid called Little Jimmy has a higher spot on the flagship show than a workhorse like Tyson Kidd.


Figured it was. So true, as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why has Heyman disappeared?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I think my favourite thing about this is that he hasn't called The Rock "Dwayne" once.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Where's Heyman?


He went to get Brock! :cool2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This Promo is so good man


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk still going? Awesome!


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope classic Rock comes out and not watered down Rock.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

CM Punk has staged a sit-in in the ring during the commercial break! 
source: PWinsider


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BKsaaki said:


> Too bad most WWE fans aren't hipster smarks


Considering he has had merchandise outsell Cena and other top sellers, they might well be.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't wait for the rage when Rocky gets only two minutes

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Shame Linda lost the election. CMPunk could have taught her how to filibuster.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Punk is repeating himself...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reworking the ending.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Calling the crowd jerks ! He is so awesome.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> Too bad most WWE fans aren't hipster smarks


Then talk about why he isn't entertaining, not that "oh he's losing viewers right now!! PUNK KILLZ THE RATINGZZ"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Are they rebooting Texas Chainsaw Massacre every 10 years now?


This new one is apparently a direct sequel to the original TCM 

And I may see it just for the chance to see Alexandra Doddario in 3D on the big screen.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Falkono said:


> *Of course not but sometimes it sounds like he is just reading the former wwe champions list and people think that is great. It isn't. His gimmick is to talk about people who are no longer there and to whine.* To me that is not that great at all.


He's a heel. Heel have done this for a long time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No clue what he's even talking about. The hell?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocky time!


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Where's Heyman?


TAKER :shocked:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great amazing work by Punk. hopefully Rock comes out and cuts a serious promo. Would make the feud between them 2 already better than Rock and Cena..


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

"In your face, jerks. I have beaten you!" - CM Punk

God bless Punk.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

IF YAAA SMEELL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww shit.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

The Great One!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank god the Rock showed, it got reptitive fast.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Can we move on?


Thank god


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman probably has a chronic case of pins and needles in his arms

Oh lawwwd


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my god Just Bring it


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Heyman's meeting brock outside the arena


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ROCKKKK!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

pop pop people.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

in your face jerks... lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets go.....


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty big shoes for The Rock to fill following that. If he comes out & just makes jokes about donkey piss or whatever, he's going to look like a fool.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT POP :mark:


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Sheamus might sweat but the rock sweats even more


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heyman better of gone to get Lesnar. 

The good thing about Rock interrupting Punk is he will get straight to talking


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This would be a perfect time for the SHIELD to come lay out the Rock. Dat HEEL HEAT.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

my god dat outfit


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

VINTAGE Just Bring It shirt.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

IF YA SMELLLLL


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

#NEEDLES2ASSES


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ROCKY MAIVIA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HERE WE GO!!! 


Now this is going to be awesome!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

here's rock. i hope this promo can keep the same sort of intensity and rock doesn't resort to cheap jokes that worked against cena. optimistic this will be good.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here we go, hope you practiced your promo Rocky, you're gonna need it.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Just bring it t shirt!!!, I officially just marked


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, THE GOAT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ROCK! Can't wait to see where this goes! :mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Heyman's meeting brock outside the arena


PLEASE GOD PLEASE YES...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I will buy that shirt


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Listen to all the little kiddies.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

YEAH FUCK BOY

WERE GONNA COME OUT AND GENERIC PUNCHLINE YOUR BORING ASS NOW WHAT WHAT


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well hello there Rock!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

forum crash


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

THA ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Just bring it t shirt!!!, I officially just marked


(Y)


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

His promo started off great but turned into a generic punk promo he's been dishing out the last 6 months.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Let the games begin.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well this segment just hit is peak


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome back The Rock!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock with a tank top 

Nostalgia :mark:


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

FINALLY! 

Rock, put this whiny bitch on the bench!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

The forum didn't crash. Wow.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Best Rock shirt in fucking years


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

...and this twice-a-year dude is going to win the title off of Punk. Can you imagine that?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

JR where are you?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I smell at least a 10 minute overrun


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Pretty big shoes for The Rock to fill following that. If he comes out & just makes jokes about donkey piss or whatever, he's going to look like a fool.


Not according to the Rock marks.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

no sunglasses


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock:Rock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People don't realise how good a Punk/Rock feud could actually be


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Where has Heyman gone?


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Rock with a tank top
> 
> Nostalgia :mark:


Lets hope it's the rock, and not Dwayne


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

doesn't even look at Punk when he walks by...#DISRESPECT


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, the rock has come back to promote whatever crapfest of a movie he's involved in this time.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He's a heel. Heel have done this for a long time.


Exactly. It is generic and boring. No different from what has been done a thousand times and done better by other people.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The overrun better be over 10 fucking minutes. I don't want a short Rock promo, ffs.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> His promo started off great but turned into a generic punk promo he's been dishing out the last 6 months.


It was almost a 20 minute promo.. it was epic, IMO.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*#NEEDLES2ASSES*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

ROCKY!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so pumped.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

is it me or the rock is looking a lil bit smaller?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

GREATNESS!!!


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> Then talk about why he isn't entertaining, not that "oh he's losing viewers right now!! PUNK KILLZ THE RATINGZZ"


He's only when he breaks Kayfabe,fool


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> is it me or the rock is looking a lil bit smaller?


Probably off the juice


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty gay Rock.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

he said straight edge scrotum


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh when you hear the kids little laughs and screams


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Straight edge scrotum


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

#straightedgescrotum


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

PLEASE ROCK WIN WWE CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock... Rock knows that he's only holding two fingers up, right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, it is official. 

I am ordering the Rumble just to see Rock/Punk.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT PEOPLE'S EYEBROW!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

God I missed serious Rock.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

#StraightEdgeScrotum


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol Rock ain't lyin. Punk knows it. Rock knows it. We know it. Time is up. Lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LuN&#153;;12468643 said:


> The overrun better be over 10 fucking minutes. I don't want a short Rock promo, ffs.


I am sure USA granted them the max 15 min.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Just give up Rocky. You can't follow that.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i seriously had no idea rock had a title match in 20 days


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Take a lesson Cena on how to sell a serious promo


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Sooooooooooo good.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> He's only when he breaks Kayfabe,fool



I think he's entertaining all the time


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Straight edge scrotum


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

I like that one guy booing so hard for Cena.

Expecting 3.0s tonight.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

I love the rock and everything but theres no way he tops punk recent promo


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

BUSINESS HAS JUST PICKED UP


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG!! :mark:


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk getting killed


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why isn't CM Punk smiling like an idiot and no selling everything the Rock says? Isn't that what you're supposed to do when you're the top guy?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Did The Rock just say CookiePuss? hahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish the commentators switched there mics off..


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

noo noo nooo...straight up your CANDY ass


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

this rock promo is probably better than anything rock cut on cena, it has the perfect mixture of 'truth'/jokes and the rock's delivery seems on point.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOO oh shit


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So, it's gonna be one of *those* Rock promos. Great.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rock needs to grow his goatee back


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Punk was Cena, he'd be smiling right now


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Finally, the rock has come back to promote whatever crapfest of a movie he's involved in this time.


Now you're just butthurt.Rock doesn't actually need WWE to promote his stuff.He's biger than WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, Cole, shut up. You better not make one fucking sound for the rest of this.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

God Shut up Cole with that forced laughter


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:lmao

that joke.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Where are the forum signatures?


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

I love Rocky but Punk's promo is shitting all over Rocky's.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

As much as I don't like Punk's tired shit.. Rock's just BRUTAL AS FUCK AT THIS POINT... this is kinda like being a Notre Dame fan right about now


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's comes some stupid ass chant.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Compared to what we just heard, Dwayne's promo is kind of terrible. Shield, please?


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Rock does very good promos and he has correctly picked holes in CM Punk's ramblings


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I am just so glad that we haven't heard a "I'm here and you're not". 

Refreshing without Cena isn't it?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

So far The Rock has talked about CM Punk's hairy penis and driving a truck into his asshole.

Not gay at all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Where are the forum signatures?


They are taken off along with avatars to reduce traffic so the forum servers doesn't crash.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Isn't 20 also the length of Undertaker's Streak? :harden


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> I think he's entertaining all the time


Too bad your opinion doesn't magically convert into a fact when it is uttered by you


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw, christ, Rocky. That's it?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not this chanting shit again fpalm


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh god. I take it back. Rock is such a fuckin hack.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol what?!?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally, Punk speaks


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

and they're eating up this dumb shit exactly like punk said he would

and the rock isnt funny anymore


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

cookiepuss? LMAO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahahahahahahhahahahahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Another generic Rock promo now it's Punk turn please


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That feel when our wwe champion is looking like an angry highschooler in detention


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

fpalm

So lame, Rock.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

YEP. HE SAID COOKIEPUSS.... buying domain name now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on Rock, you're better than this man!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Corny jokes again rock? I love you but you sound as stupid as cena does now


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Scrotum hairs? Cookie puss chants? The Rock sucks hot asshole. Why do people like this juvenile clown. Punk better go over.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but so far, I have it 15-love Punk


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OK, I'll admit. Cookie Puss is really lame.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheap location pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is not good.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HE MENTIONED IT! YES! :lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cookie Puss? That was terrible. That catchphrase is acceptable if you're like five.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"They've already won". I could have sworn that those poor cunts just had to sit through nearly three hours of bullshit and nonsense.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Popeye on crack lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This promo is too about the crowd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Popeye the crackhead! :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I really don't know what I was thinking getting excited and getting my hopes up for this feud, I should have known better. They've killed this for me already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Funny, my mom saw Punk and thought he looked like a drug addict.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Based on these 2 promos, Punk looks so so much better than Rock tonight


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YOURE NOT FUNNY ROCK
SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha so funny reading the Punk marks comments


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

I would mark with a cm punk clean win over rock.

I'm not sure the company can afford a half arsed part time champion.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

CM Punk cookie endorsement deal coming soon.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok Cole that wasn't that funny.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, this is fucking stupid. The Crock taking lessons from Cena.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"Popeye the crackhead". :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SOMEBODY TURN OFF COLE'S HEADSET WITH THAT DAT FUCKING LAUGHTER


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cookie Puss was okay, but Popeye the Crackhead was great.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah 'Cookie Puss' and shit like that is lame. But he takes shit and spins it to gold and gets people to buy it. It's hard not to get involved in his promos even with the really awful moments. 

Lawler/Cole taking turns to fake laugh is really getting old.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He doesn't even have to resort to those jokes. Just bring up ratings and Punk will be shut down.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Best Rock promo since he returned.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

how can anyone say this is bad?

it's great, fucking delusional punk marks

and i'm a punk fan myself


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

IT DOESN'T MATTER Cutoff on Punk. My life is complete.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rock always threw jokes to his opponent, why are u all bitching 
MY NAME IS KANE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU MATTER! :mark:


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

"Punkeye the crackhead"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

switch of lawler's and cole's damn mic's for goodness sake


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> Too bad your opinion doesn't magically convert into a fact when it is uttered by you


Of course it doesn't, it's an "opinion" lol
I was saying, instead of saying "Punk ratingzzz killar", discuss opinions...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's good that they're giving Rock all his vintage promo phrases. Otherwise, he might have to do something original.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

If we mattered then the PG Era would be over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm loving this! Where is Heyman?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I like that both men are serious and on game. No little snide laughs and no selling mic work. Great from both men and we still have weeks of this!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And people think Rock has killed Punk tonight? Wow


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is so so so so so so better than Rock v Cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is fucking great :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Punkeye the Crackhead™ fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoa...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Have any of you ever actually watched The Rock? This is exactly what his feuds since 1999 are. I'm enjoying the fuck out of this.

"Your arms are too short to box with GOD." 

FUCK. THAT was genius.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

OOOOH SHIT!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:BAAAAAAAAAAATEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

PUNK


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

PUUUUUUUUUNK!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk killed Rocky


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

After the Cena feud it's refreshing to have Punk display a legitimate counter-promo against the Rock.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

CM GOD

That was AMAZING.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

THAT'S HOW U DO IT ROCKY


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn. Punk came back good


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Funny thing is Rock could probably snap Punk's neck like a twig


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my god, line of the night.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

THIS IS SO HOT


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

CM Punk is the GOAT


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

"Come Royal Rumble, your arms are just too short to box with God." EPIC quote by Punk.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

CM Punk, if he hadn't already made it crystal clear before, did so tonight that he his infinitely greater than John Cena in all phases. This half hour worth of promos were better than a year of build up for Rock/Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock wants Punk naked..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CM Punk going in! This is way better than Cena/Rock!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

OK score on their promos is about the same as the BCS, Punk being AL of course.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is amazing.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't take Rock seriously, when he starts getting serious he then does his unfunny crap.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*yawn* Both Punk and Rock have nothing to say


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Way better than Rock vs Cena simply due to the fact that Punk is playing this like it should be played. Seriously


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

about time the rock hit the rock bottom


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i dunno about you guys, i thought rock was FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

And we couldn't get this for Cena/Rock? More intense Rock please.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

shit raw.



AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZING ENDING!!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HE DO LOOK LIKE A CRACKHEAD THOUGH FOR SOMEONE WHO IS AGAINST DRUGS SUPPOSEDLY


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why why why why whyyy oh whyyyyy does Rock have to go from the awesome promo right back to this cookiepuss, cheap pop, ass tattoo, bullshit? God this could be SO GOOD, and it's just not.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Fruity pebbles.. Cookie puss... Nice to see rocks material has evolved


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Take notes Cena! This is what you were supposed to do last year!!!

I'm loving this!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some boos for Rock or am I imagining it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

15 minutes of Rock/Punk and it is already better than Rock/Cena.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was amazing. Rock/Punk > Rock/Cena


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

ROCK BOTTOM TO PUNK! SHIT JUST GOT REALLY REAL!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That Rock bottom from Cole would of sounded a lot better coming from JR


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The Rock was quite bad there. His time has passed. That was very, very bad. Everything about him is dated.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

1 night of Rock-Punk already beats the full year of Rock-Cena.

I give round 1 to Punk on the mic.

We all win though really


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol did i heard rock getting booed after that rock bottom?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: DAT ROCK BOTTOM!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i thought rocks intensity was awesome, i thought punk was spot on, i cant wait to see this match, thats all i know ppl


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

That was gold.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

This is already a better build than rock v cena


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Now hyped for the Rumble.

Good promos from both


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great promo and great segment.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The Rock is the most unfunny, tired piece of shit. Cena hasn't made me as angry as this in a year of lame promos.

Any of you that can honestly say that any of his childish bullshit - that makes the most PG stuff in the WWE look edgy - must have the most unbelievably woeful sense of humour. 

If the biggest Rock mark on here can say they didn't cringe just a little bit at his "cookie puss" nonsense, then you're either lying to yourself or you're just as stupid as the people in that arena tonight.

I'm not the type of person who often gets bent out of shape about the stuff I see on WWE, but this was too damn much.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the Rock, but damn Punk was just gold.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk beating Rock would be set Punk for life in WWE. But it just won't happen


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

They should of saved Rock vs Punk for Wrestlemania, Cena is trash and doesn't deserve to be in the main event again.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So, why did Heyman leave?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Epic promo right there. Got no problems with Rock using humour and the crowd to get his points across, as it meshes perfectly with Punk's straight talking. Awesome stuff from both guys, but Punk in particular really got his game on.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty good promo. Definitely from Punk. He totally played his role straight which needed to happen.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Your arms are just too short to box with God."

That was an amazing line.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10 Segment.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apart from a good TV match between CM Punk and Ryback, and Punk's promo and confrontation with The Rock at the end, the show was pretty bad. I'm seriously questioning why I still watch this show live, just not worth it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing promo from Punk to start. The Rock/Punk interaction itself was great. This is already a million times better than Rock/Cena. Can't wait to see what they do next week.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

So far this is better than Rock Vs Cena
Hope next week is as good


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy fuck that was good. Didn't like the Cookie Puss bit, but the rest was gold. Great promos from both. I also liked how the Rock put over Punk as a challenge, mentioning that Punk is bad, though, and had a long reign, because he knows that you have to put over your opponent as a challenge. Huge contrast to Cena's promos against Punk, or some of Punk's promos against guys like Miz and ADR, where they bury the other guy.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

And yeah I cringed a bit with that cookie puss and calling Punk a jerk, fucing PG Era, wish we could of had attitude era rock vs punk.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Honestly now, I'm curious from the Rock marks- was there anything truly original from that promo? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

When the WWE lets him, CM Punk can be utterly amazing on the mic.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Good end to Raw.. Punks promo and Rocks promo were on point! Lets see what next week has in store


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

That was fantastic from both men. Rock was way mored focused than his Cena promos.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU MATTER.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

great segment damn goosebump


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is going to be a damn good feud. Miles better than Rock/Cena.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Didn't Rock say he would be starting his feud with his Wrestlemania opponent on this Raw? No Cena or Lesnar appeared, Rock v Punk at Mania?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> *[literally anything]*from Cole would of sounded a lot better coming from JR


Fixed.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Great promo jeez guys rock is the face he has to crack jokes, it he's uber serious he'd fail as a face like punk did!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a great third hour (well, apart from Kofi dying for no real reason) was great, specifically the Punk/Rock promo. Probably the best promo since Punk's original "pipebomb". That was great.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A. Mazing.

We still got 3 more weeks of this to come :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Despite The Rock's numerous attempts to sabotage that segment with random homoeroticism, Punk elevated it to greatness. Best WWE segment since the MITB worked shoot. Wow. 

Punk doesn't deserve to lose the title. Period. Not after showing up The Rock like that.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

Rock needs to step his game up on the mic. Punk stole the show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

What a great promo (only thing and the TLC match I watched from the show)

Loved the Rock Smackdown promo at the end too


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't suspend my disbelief with CM Punk saying he could kick the Rock's ass though seeing how the Rock could probably snap him like a twig..


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Borias said:


> Honestly now, I'm curious from the Rock marks- was there anything truly original from that promo? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?


:lmao

You think this exact statement doesn't apply to Punk?


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

This promo was better than anything Rock and Cena did. Punk gets it, Cena doesn't.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Good ending only because Punk gave a promo where everybody wanted to get got, wish Punk was more like this when he turned heel.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock has always made corny jokes. Watch any promo he had in the late 90's to 2003 and you'll see he's barely any different now.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Im gonna tell you something, CM Punk is setting himself as probably the best talker of all-time, he just manhandled the Rock on the mic, way worst than Cena did.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk was fresh and red hot and the Rock was embarrassingly dated. Would be a shame for Punk to not go over.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Both Rock & Punk played their roles perfectly. Anyone expecting Rock not to make some corny jokes are delusional. One promo from these two and they've already topped Cena/Rock. Punk plays off Rock perfectly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Cena-Rock it is then at WM


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cyon said:


> So, why did Heyman leave?


Because Punk doesn't need him.



Heyman is a fucking LEGEND, but he had nothing at all to do with that segment and as good as he is, that promo and this feud is better without him.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-monday-night-raw-172013-review.html

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure the cookie puss was lame as hell and a couple of the cheap pops but it was to be expected.

If you didn't mark at this, then just stop watching. Or you just live to be miserable.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

So much more intense then Rock Cena. Punk makes it serious, great start tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Why can't the rest of the roster put over their opponents like Punk and Rock did with their promos. This is going to be epic. So much better than I expected.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Apart form cookie puss (lolwut) THAT WAS GREATNESS!

Did Cena V Rock even happen?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Unbelievable promo from The Rock. Punk did a good job and was much better than I expected. Can't wait for Rock on SD for the first time in a decade. The GOAT is back.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

What a way to end the show. This feud is already a million times better than Rock/Cena.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Very entertaining segment to close for the most part a terrible Raw. Punk was amazing and the interaction with Rock was intense. I didn't like the word 'cookie puss' but the crowd sure ate it up like they usually do with the off the wall things Rock says. The Rock & CM Punk make a great dynamic.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So tell me why The Rock had to hold back against Cena but they let him go all out against Punk?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Borias said:


> Honestly now, I'm curious from the Rock marks- was there anything truly original from that promo? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?


Oh I'm sorry, lets be like Phil and constantly bitch about the same thing over and over again.

Rock did his job and sold the match.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Insert 'Take my money' meme


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, this was a rare moment where both guys just clicked. It couldn't have gone down any better than this.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fantastic Punk Promo (iv disliked his coward heel run)
Good Promo from rock (Cookie Puss and a few other lines made my facepalm)

As 99% would agree already topped rock/cena feud


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I though both Rock and Punk were good tonight, but nothing special. I am hyped for RR though


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank God. Unlike Cena, Rock doesn't break kayfabe and bury his opponents into oblivion. Punk gets kudos too from me for not mentioning Dewayne one time.


:cool2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Despite The Rock's numerous attempts to sabotage that segment with random homoeroticism, Punk elevated it to greatness. Best WWE segment since the MITB worked shoot. Wow.
> 
> Punk doesn't deserve to lose the title. Period. Not after showing up The Rock like that.


Sabotage the segment? What the fuck are you on exactly? That's his promo style, there is no sabotage involved, it's how he tackles his opponent in face to face promos. He belittles his opponent with insults, that's NOT Punk's style, doesn't make him better.

:no:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Both guys played their roles perfectly. No snide no-selling, no pseudo-shooting, perfect. Already better than the Rock/Cena build. 

Only thing in Punk's promo I wasn't really on board with was in the beginning, he talked about the "glass ceiling" and how there's really no way to break through it because you're not in control. Then he goes on to say how along his title reign, he's constantly beaten the system, but realistically he hasn't. His big title reign has played second-fiddle to Cena's shenanigans all year long, not much has honestly changed about his position. I get WHY he said it, but I didn't really like him contradicting himself. 

Still an outstanding promo, and BY far the best one he's cut since turning heel. Maybe even since Summer of Punk 11.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

more exciting then cena/rock cena sucks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> So tell me why The Rock had to hold back against Cena but they let him go all out against Punk?


Because Punk can hang with The Rock without having to resort to bringing up his schedule.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a fucking confrontation. No fucking kiddy smiles from Punk but all seriousness. Fucking shame I gotta sleep soon, the Rock marks and Punk marks will be facing off all night. 

Amazing work by Punk for sure, wish Rock didnt resort to his silly jokes. No dounlbt the punk haters will think they were awesome. Im excited for this feud :mark:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Also,

*IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU MATTER*


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

this need to be draged till WM with adding either Lesnar or Cena to the feud after EC


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That last segment was great. I don't know how any of you can complain. They gave us shit for 2+ hours and then gave us this. I seriously can't believe that of all the things you guys are complaining about it's the Rock/Punk promos. Jesus.




superfudge said:


> The Rock is the most unfunny, tired piece of shit. Cena hasn't made me as angry as this in a year of lame promos.
> 
> Any of you that can honestly say that any of his childish bullshit - that makes the most PG stuff in the WWE look edgy - must have the most unbelievably woeful sense of humour.
> 
> ...


Okay, I didn't like the Cookie Puss joke that was clearly aimed for more of the casual audience, but are you seriously going to argue it was worst than any joke Cena has made this year? Are you fucking serious? Are we watching the same show? Did you not see Cená's sixth grade wiener wave bullshit? Jesus.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Despite The Rock's numerous attempts to sabotage that segment with random homoeroticism, Punk elevated it to greatness. Best WWE segment since the MITB worked shoot. Wow.
> 
> Punk doesn't deserve to lose the title. Period. Not after showing up The Rock like that.


Sabotage the segment? What the hell are you talking about? :lmao


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> So tell me why The Rock had to hold back against Cena but they let him go all out against Punk?


Because in WWE Cena is a sacred cow. Even some heels praise him.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

By todays standards that was an excellent promo by both men. Naturally Rock would make a few corny jokes but he is doing the best he can with the PG setting and in my opinion his intensity and delivery was spot on. Punk was also absolutely golden because he understands how to engage with Dwayne for more effectively than Cena did. This is going to be some match.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Punk rehashing lines from IWC forums = TEH GOLD!! HE IS TEH GOD. HUNNG
CookiePuss = Facepalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ROck was pretty terrible until the end though

LOL CANDYASS TATTOO


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

I dunno how Punk can call either Edge or Flair weak. Bit of an unfair judgement. Great pipebomb though!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

kakashi101 said:


> I can't suspend my disbelief with CM Punk saying he could kick the Rock's ass though seeing how the Rock could probably snap him like a twig..


Even tho punk regularly hangs in the ring with guys like cena and big show, a beefed up rocky is too much to believe???... Sounds like you should try looking past the rose tint...

:rodgers


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Sabotage the segment? What the hell are you talking about? :lmao


Most of The Rock's lines brought the segment down.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i really hope the wm pay off for these men are good and this match doesnt lead into matches we dont like to see.... Rock vs Cena, Punk vs Taker


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Unbelievable promo from The Rock. Punk did a good job and was much better than I expected. Can't wait for Rock on SD for the first time in a decade. The GOAT is back.


Uhh? Are you serious? It was the other way around. Punk was way better here and, while Rock did good too, his lame jokes took it away a bit. Punk was phenomenal here. Again, anybody that says he's overrated on this site are fucking stupid.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That chemistry they have is unbelievable.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

John Cena has had better promos against Punk IMO.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That promo was awesome. It'll awesome to see what Punk and Rock are gonna do in my hometown. 

Without the promo, tonight's Raw would be pretty average. Some decent matches with not that much fuckery, but nothing noteworthy to remember except for Ryback vs CM Punk in a TLC Match for the WWE Championship. It'll be interesting to see how the feud between Ryback and The Shield will continue. Tonight's promo between The Rock and CM Punk was pure absolute gold. Both did a great job in that promo.

Next week is the 20th Anniversary of Monday Night Raw, and it should be electrifying.

Oh an one more thing, Punkeye Crackhead. :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Also,Rock making Punk seem like a legit challenge was perfect. Didn't brush it off like Cena would.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

They bounced off each other so naturally. In all honesty I was expecting Punk to crack a little since this could be his defining feud in his title reign. He was outstanding tonight though, again.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Great fucking segment and trumps any head to head Rock/Cena segment by far. 

Both guys did great. Punk's delivery was good and he had a good amount of substance behind what he was saying. Rock was intense, didn't stall as much as he did in the past and elevated the feud by putting over the importance of belt and Punk's reign. I did cringe at a couple of Rock's jokes tho.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

A$AP said:


> :lmao
> 
> You think this exact statement doesn't apply to Punk?





TheF1BOB said:


> Oh I'm sorry, lets be like Phil and constantly bitch about the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Rock did his job and soled the match.


Waiting for an answer, and not a "look at Punk, he just did another pipebomb" hand wave.

I used to absolutely love the Rock. But not anymore. He did nothing there that I haven't seen a hundred times before, in slightly different shades, with different stars.

Did it shake up the crowd? Sure. But when you take a look back at it in retrospect and compare it to his other work over the years, it's not impressive.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Queen Akasha said:


> Both Rock & Punk played their roles perfectly. Anyone expecting Rock not to make some corny jokes are delusional. One promo from these two and they've already topped Cena/Rock. Punk plays off Rock perfectly.


Perfectly said. The Rock said it best, Punk has one of the best minds in this business. They both played well off of each other, way better than Cena/Rock.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

WTF is Cookie Puss?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Borias said:


> Honestly now, I'm curious from the Rock marks- was there anything truly original from that promo? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?


You're seriously asking this? As if Punk's promo wasn't just stringing off idioms and one liners?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Queen Akasha said:


> Because Punk can hang with The Rock without having to resort to bringing up his schedule.


100% This.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

It's going to be hilarious when this so called "god" is defeated by a mortal.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

The Rock is goddamn terrible and I actively think less of his fans.

_Yeah._ The man is a moron and if you liked that promo, you're way too impressed by stupid name calling and a total lack of substance. He does the EXACT crap people rip on guys like Cena for. Just awful. I hate that he's going to beat Punk at Rumble, I really do.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That was the worst Raw I've ever seen. And I've never said that, ever. I usually am pretty lenient towards Raw, but this episode actually has me thinking of just not watching next week, nor this coming Smackdown. I never thought I'd say this.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at the marks. If really believe they let The Rock go all out at Punk, you're fucking deluded.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cookiepuss was a poor insult, and Rock just didn't seem quite on his A-game like Punk was, but it doesn't change the fact that the segment as a whole did an amazing job of jump-starting the rumble Punk/Rock match.



Rock316AE said:


> Punk did a good job


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Most of The Rock's lines brought the segment down.


They didn't at all. The Rock ended with a shitload of intensity. That is the Rock's schtick, he makes corny jokes, if you didn't expect him to say some IDK where you've been for Rock's entire career.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice promo for both man dam Rock can handle a crowd like he fucking wants to and ill give Punk a shit load of credit too he played his role he know what to say and this feud is all about the title,you can put together a full promo for the rumble just by one liners from this segment also rock looking lean as fuck its going to be a great match


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

After watching that segment I would be happy if The Rock and CM Punk feuded for the next six months.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

That last hour, primarily that last segment between Punk and Rock saved the show for me after a shitty first two hours. Now I'm REALLY excited for Royal Rumble.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Queen Akasha said:


> Also,Rock making Punk seem like a legit challenge was perfect. Didn't brush it off like Cena would.


this.
damn look like a real heat feud


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Queen Akasha said:


> Also,Rock making Punk seem like a legit challenge was perfect. Didn't brush it off like Cena would.


This, fucking this all day, everyday.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Rock needs to come out of the closet, he is obviously gay.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

FlemmingLemming said:


> WTF is Cookie Puss?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Queen Akasha said:


> Because Punk can hang with The Rock without having to resort to bringing up his schedule.


I imagine that did have something to do with it actually. Plus Cena already a large section booing him: having Rock tear open his ass would've just been a piss in that wound. Punk on the other hand has trouble getting the crowd hating him at times, so having Rock go all out might actually help somewhat.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk murdered Rocky on the mic tonight, anyone who says otherwise is delusional. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

If this doesn't prove that the little internet audience is never happy then I don't know what does.

That was great from both men. Stop bitching and moaning for once. You'll be back next week and the week after that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Queen Akasha said:


> Also,Rock making Punk seem like a legit challenge was perfect. Didn't brush it off like Cena would.


But can you see why that's a problem? The challenger is making the *champion* look like a challenge?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Apart from a good TV match between CM Punk and Ryback, and Punk's promo and confrontation with The Rock at the end, the show was pretty bad. I'm seriously questioning why I still watch this show live, just not worth it.


This


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fucking Cole and Lawler tried their best to ruin that segment with the horrible forced laughter during what was supposed to be a serious promo. It seems like nobody at WWE has any idea what a wrestling show should be, apart from Punk and a select few other guys.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Both men are repetitive but the emotion and timing they put into their promos makes you want to listen to what they have to say.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Epic promo punk is the best ever on the mic hes so blunt and quick and te rick brought his usual big man comedy act great chemistry im ready to order this ppv already


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was expecting a really serious promo... but rocky just had to go all corny.

Wtf is cookie puss?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

The mark was has begun, entertaining.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

easily better than rock/cena feud for just 2 promo..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Skyfall said:


> That was the worst Raw I've ever seen. And I've never said that, ever. I usually am pretty lenient towards Raw, but this episode actually has me thinking of just not watching next week, nor this coming Smackdown. I never thought I'd say this.


See you next week


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There was an intensity with Rock/Punk then there was with Rock/Cena, It was a great segment all around. Yeah Rock had some lame jokes but they got the message out there that they aint fucking around. I cant wait for the match.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CM Punk killed it again.

Obviously more than usual this time, probably his best promo of the last year.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock/Punk is killing Rock/Cena in the promos already. I never got that intensity with Rock/Cena. It felt forced.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I fucking hate marks, this forum is going to un-fucking-bearable for the next 3 weeks with all the "my favorite guy is better than your favorite guy" childish bullshit.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> That was the worst Raw I've ever seen. And I've never said that, ever. I usually am pretty lenient towards Raw, but this episode actually has me thinking of just not watching next week, nor this coming Smackdown. I never thought I'd say this.


Spot on. That Raw was fucking horrid. The only saving grace was the Rock/Punk promo encounter that delivered big time. Also, the Ryback vs Punk TLC match was good for what it was even though Ryback suffers yet another loss to Punk.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

If Rock had cut out all those lame ass corny jokes and catchphrases, it would've been much better. One thing I did like was the fact that he put Punk over as an actual threat/challenge.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> They didn't at all. The Rock ended with a shitload of intensity. That is the Rock's schtick, he makes corny jokes, if you didn't expect him to say some IDK where you've been for Rock's entire career.


All he brought to the segment was talking about Punk's hairy penis, driving a truck into his anus, telling Punk to get naked in front of a mirror, and telling him not to say the people don't matter. That's literally it. He had literally nothing to offer after the brilliance of Punk's promos. He was destroyed on the mic tonight. It's not really debatable. 

I know it's his shtick. It made him look like a dinosaur. The arms of The Rock's promo ability were just too short to box with God.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

MARK WAR!!!!

Not gonna go far too into it. But Rock was a little too corny for my taste, I mean Cookie Puss? Really? 
But im sure we will get. I would love for The Rock to just go completely serious before this is done and just tear into Punk like crazy. Now it was mostly joking.

Oh and did they announce anything what The Rock will do at SmackDown? Or is it just another dark segment.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Both were awesome tonight, and the intensity in that promo is better than anything Cena tried last year. Punk killed it, Rock was great as well.

Iwc y'all can bitch about who was better but Ill say this I wish this was for mania and not royal rumble. That's how awesome it was watching those two. Glad to have the Rock back and glad Punk can actually deliver a promo instead of stupid personal jabs like Cena resorted to last year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

federerthegreatest said:


> I dunno how Punk can call either Edge or Flair weak. Bit of an unfair judgement. Great pipebomb though!


He's a heel.

Anyway I thought it was a pretty good promo. Up thwere with any of the rock/cena ones.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Borias said:


> But can you see why that's a problem? The challenger is making the *champion* look like a challenge?


Boom. The fact that The Rock has to make Phil look legit is just downright sad.

It was a good promo mind you.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I got to go back and watch it 5-6 more times to fully digest the entire promo(s), but you Rocky marks are going to hate it. But Punk undoubtedly, mercilessly, and completely annihilated Rock tonight. Led him like a sheep to the slaughter. Ironically more effectively than Rock led the sheep in that arena tonight.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

The thing is, Rock was being Rock with the intensity way up, same with Punk. Their contrast in styles is EXACTLY what made this great. Had Rock gone into full shoot mode, it wouldn't have been the same, that's CM Punk's thing.

I absolutely adored how both guys utilized their strengths and delivered both their promos with little to no slip ups. The intensity, everything about it was gold and sold you that these guys not only have chemistry, but have potential to deliver television GOLD in the build-up to Royal Rumble.

No one showed up anyone here. Both guys come out of this looking stronger than when they entered.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

The only ones who are whinging about The Rock was serious "Workrate " nerds.Name calling is the Rock's shtick, breaking kayfabe is Punk's shtick. Live with it


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Good closing twenty minutes. Really sold the Royal Rumble. Yeah, some of it was corny but The Rock, after the joking, took Punk seriously & Punk looked like he belonged in there with The Rock. You can't ask for much more than that.

My biggest complaint is that the commentators don't know when to shut the fuck up. No way that show should have ended with Michael Cole talking. How do they not know, or not have someone screaming in their ear, to just let the moment do all the talking?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> All he brought to the segment was talking about Punk's hairy penis, driving a truck into his anus, telling Punk to get naked in front of a mirror, and telling him not to say the people don't matter. That's literally it. He had literally nothing to offer after the brilliance of Punk's promos. He was destroyed on the mic tonight. It's not really debatable.
> 
> I know it's his shtick. It made him look like a dinosaur.


Like literally *everything* in professional wrestling, that is very debatable.

Especially when the same thing applies to Punk. He's been saying the same shit since his Vegas promo. There is nothing new in anything he said.

I expected the mark wars to pick up steam but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People are seriously calling tonight's promo shit? fpalm

IWC smarks will be IWC smarks. :troll


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought it was a Good Raw. Said it time and time again, 3 hours is too much and imo they have material to deliver some great 2 Hour Raws but the nonsense 1 hour brings the show down. 

But im pumped for the Royal Rumble!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Cookiepuss was a poor insult, and *Rock just didn't seem quite on his A-game like Punk was*, but it doesn't change the fact that the segment as a whole did an amazing job of jump-starting the rumble Punk/Rock match.


How can you expect a guy who has been on live tv less than 10-15 times in 3 years to be as good as someone who is the best mic worker in the company and gets to do promos every week?

And before anyone goes around throwing out "Butthurt Rock Mark" or some other BS, I'm a big Punk fan too. He along with Ziggler are the only reason I pay any attention whatsoever to the current product.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh look... The Rock said a PG joke... why oh why did he say that? 

This isn't 2003, it's 2013. Get used to it.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought it was a good promo - by today's standards you could even say great.

Best thing was that both men basically put each other over. Rock made Punk seem legit, and Punk sold Rock on the mic. Take note, Cena.

All this "so and so made him look shit on the mic" is ridiculous. The art of a great segment is when BOTH guys look good.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That promo was incredible watching live. Great job by both men. :thumbup:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Borias said:


> But can you see why that's a problem? The challenger is making the *champion* look like a challenge?


No. Rock is the big returning legend and most importantly, the face in this feud. Punk is the heel who has squirmed his way to keeping his title since October. It is Rock's job to make his opponent look legit or else no one would give a shit. The crowd will believe that a guy is more of a challenge if the face hypes him up. Not the other way around. Besides why would a heel say that a face is a legit challenger for their title. They never do.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Borias said:


> Honestly now, I'm curious from the Rock marks- was there anything truly original from that promo? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?


Honestly now, I'm curious from the Punk marks- was there anything truly original from that "pipebomb"? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?

unk2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That was a great segment to top off a great show. You guys are just way too hard to please.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Arms are too short to box with god...Don't care whatever is said...JBL is the true WRESTLING....GOOOOD.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Punk marks are incredibly annoying. They were both excellent tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shazayum said:


> They didn't at all. The Rock ended with a shitload of intensity. That is the Rock's schtick, he makes corny jokes, if you didn't expect him to say some IDK where you've been for Rock's entire career.


This. Seriously, that entire segment could've taken place during the Attitude Era, word for word and would not have seemed out of place. Rock did what he's been doing since 1999, and Punk played off it perfectly.

Also agree with Rock actually viewing Punk as a threat and a worthy champion, something only Mick Foley has been able to do since Punk turned heel.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> All he brought to the segment was talking about Punk's hairy penis, driving a truck into his anus, telling Punk to get naked in front of a mirror, and telling him not to say the people don't matter. That's literally it. He had literally nothing to offer after the brilliance of Punk's promos. He was destroyed on the mic tonight. It's not really debatable.
> 
> I know it's his shtick. It made him look like a dinosaur. The arms of The Rock's promo ability were just too short to box with God.


What promo were you watching? The Rock brought the intensity, got the crowd involved, and made a few jokes here and there to spark up the crowd with a few laughs. The man's delivery was fantastic as always.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Boom. The fact that The Rock has to make Phil look legit is just downright sad.
> 
> It was a good promo mind you.


Punk's been booked as a cowardly heel for months now who can't win a match by himself.. Rocky walks in roided out of his mind and twice the size of Punk, if he doesnt say or do something to put Punk over its not going to be a believable match.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

cut a great promo. his best as a face imo.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cookiepuss=popcorn fart. Both were alright overall, and it actually feels like a serious intense feud instead of Dwayne/Phil crap.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Apocalypto said:


> Honestly now, I'm curious from the Punk marks- was there anything truly original from that "pipebomb"? Or just rehashing same old promos and updating them?
> 
> unk2


I'm not actually even a Punk mark. Just disappointed in what Rock did. But keep on not answering the question.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

By the way, I have no idea what the thing Rock was referencing was. The ice cream thing that he had the whole crowd chant. Snagglepuss? Something like that. Unless he's talking about a Hannah Barbera cartoon character, I was completely lost. Must not be something we have around here in the midwest.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

take a lesson cena!


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Stad. said:


> Punk murdered Rocky on the mic tonight, anyone who says otherwise is delusional. :lmao :lmao :lmao



how? because he told the casuals shit we already know? or is it because he quotes poets? there is nothing original about Chip Munk Punk. bash the city, bash the people get some heat. You people are easily impressed.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

The rock will always insult his opponent because its entertaining and thats the rocks thing.

Both showed great attributes tonight so instead of arguing who did best just enjoy that you got the best


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

After watching that segment I would be happy if The Rock and CM Punk feuded for the next six months.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Oh I'm sorry, lets be like Phil and constantly bitch about the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Rock did his job and sold the match.


Punk wasn't bitching about the same thing, even though I admit his promos have been boring and stale as shit for the past year, this one matched the intensity as his Vegas promo. He was stating the truth, facts, and when he was complaining, he had a good reason for it. he was completely correct in everything he said. 

Rock did not do his job. Rock was basically Cena in that promo, constantly kissing the crowds ass, using catch phrases, and even using PG name calling bullshit. He was serious and did have very good parts in his promo but he did NOT sell the match.

But everyone in this forum knows you hate punk already, and obviously your hate blinds you from thinking logically and you'll probably ignore all the points I made in my post. Whatever.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Who gives a fuck who was better than who? That was THE most entertaining promo in months, and CM Punk brought his A-game in full force for that. Everything about it was legit, Rock is going to scale back the corny shit next promo and shit is gonna turn platinum.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just hope Rocky hangs around for a while...at least until Wrestlemania...and along with Punk make Raw...and WWE....relevant again


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Borias said:


> I'm not actually even a Punk mark. Just disappointed in what Rock did. But keep on not answering the question.


I'm not actually even a Rock mark. Just disappointed in what Punk did. But keep on not answering the question.

:westbrook2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

My god, the Mark War has already started.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Borias said:


> I'm not actually even a Punk mark. Just disappointed in what Rock did.


Son,I've been on the internet long enough top know about "concern trolls".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A$AP said:


> Sabotage the segment? What the hell are you talking about? :lmao


The part about having CM Punk strip naked was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Most of The Rock's lines brought the segment down.


Yeah, definitely. Cookie Puss left me scratching my head.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Gotta love Rock316 red repping me cause he's mad his boy got shit on tonight by the best in the world. :lmao

How in the world can anyone say Punk did not own Rock on the mic tonight?? :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of either rocky of punk.. but damn the rock felt washed up tonight and kept on repeating what he was saying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Was great promo from both guys. This one promo alone is more build for any feud WWE has done(not including one like Lesnar-HHH,Rock-Cena,HHH-Taker) in past 1-2 years!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Punk/Rock promo lived up to my expectation. Both did well, but in my opinion, Punk did a more awesome job on his part. That God line really got to me. Definitely already better than Cena/Rock. Hope this type of quality keeps up in their future promos against each other.

The Rock always used "juvenile" jokes on his opponents, so I wasn't as turned off when he started them as much as some may have. However, when he started making the crowd chant "cookie puss"....

I just hope he doesn't mention that again in the future.

If there's one criticism I have against Punk in that promo, it's probably after the commercial break, where he sounded like a generic heel with his "you are losers" speech. Thankfully, that part was relatively short when the Rock interrupted him.

As for RAW itself, only the Punk/Ryback TLC match was noteworthy. Everything else including backstage segments and promos and such were simply filler.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dr. Jones said:


> How can you expect a guy who has been on live tv less than 10-15 times in 3 years to be as good as someone who is the best mic worker in the company and gets to do promos every week?


Which may play into the fact as to why he wasn't on his A-game. Rock got there though towards the end of the promo, but Rock just seemed a bit off to me with the lackluster jokes. He certainly delivers them better than anyone else would, but "cookie puss" is still corny as fuck.

Like I said though, by the end, he was really on the ball. If we can get Rock for the rest of the feud like we saw him in that last minute before the Rock-Bottom, there's no reason the rest of the Punk/Rock promos can't put the one tonight to shame.

All in all though, like I said, it was a great promo and has me excited for next week.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

NotASmark said:


> Punk wasn't bitching about the same thing, even though I admit his promos have been boring and stale as shit for the past year, this one matched the intensity as his Vegas promo. He was stating the truth, facts, and when he was complaining, he had a good reason for it. he was completely correct in everything he said.
> 
> Rock did not do his job. Rock was basically Cena in that promo, constantly kissing the crowds ass, using catch phrases, and even using PG name calling bullshit. He was serious and did have very good parts in his promo but he did NOT sell the match.
> 
> But everyone in this forum knows you hate punk already, and obviously your hate blinds you from thinking logically and you'll probably ignore all the points I made in my post. Whatever.


Holy shit... this is just laughable. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

phreddie spaghetti said:


> how? because he told the casuals shit we already know? or is it because he quotes poets? there is nothing original about Chip Munk Punk. bash the city, bash the people get some heat. You people are easily impressed.


Yeah and the Rock talking about cookie puss is so much better eh?? gimme a fucking break.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't catch all of Raw, but from what I've read, it seems like the Punk/Rock segment was the highlight. 
Punk was really on a roll tonight and his entire promo segment was great. I legit was LOLing at at some moments, and the second half of his promo with the Rock, with the whole "your arms are too short to box with God" line was awesome.

As for The Rock, he got the crowd hyped as expected, but I was honestly pretty disappointed with his promo. It was good enough, and in a style we might expect from him, but with Punk's promo being as strong as it was, Rocky just looked average in comparison today.

The "Cookiepuss" chant and the catchphrases might work sometime, but they didn't work for me today. It almost felt like Rock just thought it could show up saying the stuff he normally says; while Punk sounded like he put way more thought into most of what he said. 

That being said, I'm expecting Rocky to bring it (har har!) better in the upcoming weeks, cause quite frankly, IMO he got clowned tonight--and that's rare for him!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> The part about having CM Punk strip naked was completely unnecessary.


Unnecessary? It lead to Rock telling CM Punk to get a tattoo of candy, and Rocks boot(which lead into yet another Rock catchphrase)


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Punk was the winner on the mic without question
He built amazing heat all the while getting to say things in the ring that wrestlers and fans would DREAM to say.
Rock came out did his same old dog and pony show said "buy lots of PPVS!!" and hit a rock bottom.
This show was a massive dissapointment
No HBK
No HHH
No Lesnar
No Edge
No shocking debuts
No one returned
OH MA GAWD ITS SNUKA!!!! fuckin really? and the old man walked to ring side and that was fuckin it... yeah they brought back some real stars....
The only thing we saw worth watching was cesaro lifting kahli. and the punk v ryback first half. which we all knew sheild was coming. this show was awful. not to mention showing Cena Win not once... not twice... but three fuckin times. 
But thats what i get for looking forward to raw


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

phreddie spaghetti said:


> how? because he told the casuals shit we already know? or is it because he quotes poets? there is nothing original about Chip Munk Punk. bash the city, bash the people get some heat. You people are easily impressed.


One sided posters.. You obviously did not listen to the promo if you think all he did was bash the city/crowd. 

As if saying "FINALYYY..." "THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TOOOOO..." "BECAUSE OF THE PEOPLE!" and name calling were original? Rock had the potential to destroy Punk tonight but he turned into a Cena with catchphrases.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

TN Punk said:


> That promo was incredible watching live. Great job by both men. :thumbup:


the crowd seem to hold on to every single word and they were hot as fuck on Tv was it better live?

and did Rock cut a promo to send the people to their home?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm staying out the mark wars...all ima say is....its better than Rock/Cena already. 


And Brodus Clay got bodied.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What was the promo that aired at end of RAW? In Canada they cut it off so I never saw it, I just saw first second which had The Rock(and I think Smackdown?)


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They both killed it. Rock had some lame jokes though. WTF is a Cookie Puss?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> All he brought to the segment was talking about Punk's hairy penis, driving a truck into his anus, telling Punk to get naked in front of a mirror, and telling him not to say the people don't matter. That's literally it. He had literally nothing to offer after the brilliance of Punk's promos. He was destroyed on the mic tonight. It's not really debatable.
> 
> I know it's his shtick. It made him look like a dinosaur. The arms of The Rock's promo ability were just too short to box with God.


And what did Punk bring to the segment, a rehash of his tired shoot promo? Both men are predictable in what they are going to say. Just shut up and be grateful that your God is feuding with the Rock and not stuck in some loser feud. Now he actually gets to main event instead of being buried underneath the Cena and AJ garbage. You think Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Ziggler, and every other wrestler on the roster's fans wouldn't die to have Rocky call them one of his "dinosaur" catch phrases and feud with them at the RR? I swear, Cm Punk fans are never happy unless they are tearing down every other wrestler to build up Punk.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Stad. said:


> Yeah and the Rock talking about cookie puss is so much better eh?? gimme a fucking break.


OH LAWD.TEH PUNKSTER BROKE KAYFABE.OH LAWD PUNKSTER IS SPOKAD TEH TRUTH.OH LAWD HE SAID WHAT WE IWC BEEN SAYING.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, the WWE weren't lying, they certainly got people talking ha.

Apart from the end promos, and I guess the TLC match, the rest of Raw was utter garbage. Lame, predictable, nonsensical, by-the-numbers horse shit.


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Holy shit... this is just laughable. :lmao


Yeah, as expected, just ignore all my points bud. Now that's laughable.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Btw at rock haters complaining and hailing punk; Rock even with his jokes, was able to put punk over as a champion and an actuall THREAT better than the entire wwe has been able to do over the past year. FACT. I'm so happy cents not involved with this.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

My god how are punk marks so unreasonable? That promo was amazing the intensity and chemistry between the two. Rock was great and so was punk even rock marks can agree punk was great but punk marks say rock couldn't hang and brought it down? are you serious. This was 300times better then rock cena cause rocks not forced to hold back.. just watch enjoy and stop complaining when the alternative is the first 2 hours of raw all year..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> All he brought to the segment was talking about Punk's hairy penis, driving a truck into his anus, telling Punk to get naked in front of a mirror, and telling him not to say the people don't matter. That's literally it. *He had literally nothing to offer after the brilliance of Punk's promos.* He was destroyed on the mic tonight. It's not really debatable.
> 
> I know it's his shtick. It made him look like a dinosaur. *The arms of The Rock's promo ability were just too short to box with God.*




what exactly was so brilliant or God like about Punk's promo? Him telling Rock congrats for "getting out of the kiddie pool" and "stepping up to the big leagues?" Or maybe it was Punk saying that he was "swinging for the fences?"

I get it. You like Punk and not so much (or at all) Rock, but there was nothing brilliant or God like about Punk's promo tonight.

And for the record I thought both did well, not so much in substance, but in getting my hyped for RR


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

dxbender said:


> What was the promo that aired at end of RAW? In Canada they cut it off so I never saw it, I just saw first second which had The Rock(and I think Smackdown?)


promo of The Rock return to Smackdown this Friday


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> All he brought to the segment was talking about Punk's hairy penis, driving a truck into his anus, telling Punk to get naked in front of a mirror, and telling him not to say the people don't matter. That's literally it. He had literally nothing to offer after the brilliance of Punk's promos. He was destroyed on the mic tonight. It's not really debatable.
> 
> I know it's his shtick. It made him look like a dinosaur. The arms of The Rock's promo ability were just too short to box with God.


Exhibit A on prude individuals who criticize off the wall comedy despite the fact that if this particular poster spew out an insult/joke on someone it would not even be half as good as The Rock's.

Rock killing it tonight.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Are people really fighting over this? Christ they both did what they do best and it was a super solid promo punk bested rock on the mic rick sid some funny and unfunny jokes as usual than rock bottomed punk. Now he will best punk and cena will beat him 
At mania, which is going to piss off the intire IWC minus me


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Rock and Punk were both amazing. Intense feuds, that is exactly what we're missing, thanks Rock and Punk! (Punk won round 1 imo!)


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesus Christ, I think CM Punk just cut the greatest promo I've ever heard. Can i order the rumble yet? Take my money WWE!


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Are you guys serious? Rock & Punk tore the house down with that promo and people are bitching about who was better:no: They were both great and the fact that Punk didn't do that Cena smile crap automatically makes this feud better than Rock/Cena. These were 2 guys who knew that selling the match was the main objective and they accomplished that, i can't wait for the Rumble because after seeing that im sure they will have one of the best matches of the year.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Apocalypto said:


> Exhibit A on prude individuals who criticize off the wall comedy despite the fact that if this particular poster spew out an insult/joke on someone it would not even be half as good as The Rock's.
> 
> Rock killing it tonight.


lol yes I'm a prude :lmao 

you should look at my sig when they turn sigs back on and stand by that statement


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

sometimes i feel it was a mistake for the rock to return with the way today product is going
people who are shitting on his promos are actually under 20 i guess or never watched his promos on youtube??

he is basically doing the same style of promos he did before naybe The Rock as a character can't exist today? 
with how people actually think Punk and Ziggler are better it seems he made a mistake to return


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Rock completely murdered him. You Punk marks are delusional. Punk was just repeating the same crap over and over again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that this actually feels like a real feud. It's not about trying to one up each other in promos like the Cena/Rock feud.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk was on fire tonight. That might be the best he's been on the mic since the Pipebomb. Rock bounced between selling Punk incredibly well and ripping him to shreds. That was a little weird. Rock was brilliant when serious, but the shtick didn't do much for me. 

Seems like they've got great chemistry together. This is what a WWE Championship feud should look like.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

fucken PUMPED FOR THIS FEUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOLID 1 FOR1 

THEY'LL ONLY IMPROVE THE INTENSITY... FUCKEN MAN THIS IS GREAT..


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh the Punk vs. Rock mark war will be great to see over the coming weeks.

In serious a great segment from both guys involved, already leagues above Rock/Cena.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

We should stop people from registering on RTWM, so idiots dont flood the forums with dumb comments.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

darksideon said:


> *Are you guys serious? Rock & Punk tore the house down with that promo and people are bitching about who was better:no: They were both great and the fact that Punk didn't do that Cena smile crap automatically makes this feud better than Rock/Cena. These were 2 guys who knew that selling the match was the main objective and they accomplished that, i can't wait for the Rumble because after seeing that im sure they will have one of the best matches of the year.*


You should have seen this Clash of the Marks coming. Why are you surprised?


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Rocky541 said:


> Rock completely murdered him. You Punk marks are delusional. Punk was just repeating the same crap over and over again.


HAHAHAHAHA LOG OFF.

So the Rock shows up and does his same catchphrases/name-calling/saying THE PEOPLE and Punk's the one repeating the same crap over and over?

You have no right to call others delusional bro.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> *I'm staying out the mark wars...all i'ma say is....its better than Rock/Cena already.*


I'm with you on that one, let them have their petty war, as the rest of the sound people just enjoy the brilliance that was that segment between two talented wrestlers/entertainers.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

darksideon said:


> *Are you guys serious? Rock & Punk tore the house down with that promo and people are bitching about who was better:no: They were both great and the fact that Punk didn't do that Cena smile crap automatically makes this feud better than Rock/Cena. These were 2 guys who knew that selling the match was the main objective and they accomplished that, i can't wait for the Rumble because after seeing that im sure they will have one of the best matches of the year.*


(Y)


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

So what was Rock supposed to do? Completely tear into Punk and destroy the last remaining shred of credibility he had, even though Punk has been champion for 400+ days?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

That promo was awesome from both ends. I definitely mark for Rocky more than Punk, but they both killed it.

Cena no-selling Rock's insults and smiling during their promos destroyed any tension in that feud. 

Rock/Punk is already intense as hell, and I love it.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> lol yes I'm a prude :lmao
> 
> you should look at my sig when they turn sigs back on and stand by that statement


Ladies and Germs, as you can see, my point still stands LMAO.

Oh and lets look at sigs, because they are representative of someone personality in a hostile back and forth scenario.

unk2


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

NotASmark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA LOG OFF.
> 
> So the Rock shows up and does his same catchphrases/name-calling/saying THE PEOPLE and Punk's the one repeating the same crap over and over?
> 
> You have no right to call others delusional bro.


Heh.Punk pandering to IWC nerds > Rock's pandering to the millions + corny jokes


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

hahahaha lol at these Punk marks,can't bear Rock owning their hero.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone who thought either Rock or Punk got murdered on the mic tonight is clearly delusional.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Mark Wars? This is a fan wars. Like Hogan/Warrior Wrestlemania 6-type of fan wars. Where the crowd is split down the middle between two favorites and it doesn't matter if it's IWC or the casual fanbase. This is one of those matches where you're not completely sure who is going to win. We haven't had one of these matches in what feels like forever. 

For some reason I feel like this year's Royal Rumble could be a two match card.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Everyone is missing the important thing here......snickers have nuts, yet Rock said Punk couldn't have an almond crunch tattoo because it contained nuts...Did Mr T not teach you anything Dwayne?


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Was a great segment between two good mic workers. I do get tired of The Rock's little childish High School Humor that he does. I am starting to think that Punk might be the greatest on the Mic ever period. The guy is amazing in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

My quick impersonation of this thread right now:

Rock fans calling Punk fans "marks" - "Punk wasn't even that great! He just said the same sh*t he always says!"

Punk fans calling Rock fans "marks" - "The Rock wasn't even that great! He just said the same sh*t he always says!"

My conclusion - *they BOTH repeated some things they normally say, but Punk sounded way better saying those things tonight. Calm down you guys. *

Seriously.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great promo. Punk brought it a bit more than Rock but I don't see how that is a negative when both were terrific tonight (aside from the cookie puss remark). Looking forward to the next 3 weeks.

My only complaint is that why do we have to suffer Rock/Cena II when Rock/Punk is already so much better?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone who clearly disputes the effectiveness of that promo will never truly understand.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

darksideon said:


> *Are you guys serious? Rock & Punk tore the house down with that promo and people are bitching about who was better:no: They were both great and the fact that Punk didn't do that Cena smile crap automatically makes this feud better than Rock/Cena. These were 2 guys who knew that selling the match was the main objective and they accomplished that, i can't wait for the Rumble because after seeing that im sure they will have one of the best matches of the year.*


^^

Sadly, it's just getting started. All these marks did last year was bitch about "who won" every time Rock and Cena had a segment.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

BKsaaki said:


> Son,I've been on the internet long enough top know about "concern trolls".


And I've been watching Wrestling since before Rocky debuted, and enjoyed his work back then, and until he left for movies. This is basically the same if Hulk Hogan came out after bulking up, and cut a promo talking about prayers and vitamins and WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER. And then got a title shot for it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know if Punk and Rock saved Raw, but if I had to sit through 2 & 1/2 hours of _that_ again... just so that I could re-watch Punk and Rock go to town, I might. 

****54/Q


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That promo owned and I question the sanity of the people that are such ridiculous marks that they can't appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

darksideon said:


> *Are you guys serious? Rock & Punk tore the house down with that promo and people are bitching about who was better:no: They were both great and the fact that Punk didn't do that Cena smile crap automatically makes this feud better than Rock/Cena. These were 2 guys who knew that selling the match was the main objective and they accomplished that, i can't wait for the Rumble because after seeing that im sure they will have one of the best matches of the year.*


Totally agree actually.

I am a die hard fan of both Punk and Rock, so this will be vastly superior to Rock/Cena last year. Instead of bitching, we should enjoy the most intense rivalry in the 2010s so far.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

B. [R] said:


> Anyone who clearly disputes the effectiveness of that promo will never truly understand.


People have their agendas and want to be heard. To them proving that their guy is better means more than actually looking forward to a good feud. Both only have 3 weeks to sell this feud and they've started off with a bang. Everything else to whine about is useless shit.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

And so begins the mark wars that will go on for this entire feud.
Anyone who thinks anyone was murdered on the mic tonight is clearly delusional. :no:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Stad. said:


> Gotta love Rock316 red repping me cause he's mad his boy got shit on tonight by the best in the world. :lmao
> 
> How in the world can anyone say Punk did not own Rock on the mic tonight?? :lmao


He didn't. Nether man did. They both put on solid back-and-fourth insults and brought the intensity when needed. I'm failing to understand how CM Punk owned The Rock on the mic tonight.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm having deja vu from last year. ITS ROCK MARKS VS CENA MARKS ALLLL OVA AGAIN


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - After CM Punk defeated Ryback in the TLC match at tonight's RAW from Tampa, WWE trainers came down and tried to assist Ryback onto a stretcher but he pushed them off.
> 
> Four referees ended up helping him up the ramp and to the back. Our correspondent noted that he looked pretty beat up going to the back.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...RAW_Paul_Heyman_Note.html#2LcmyEzHyLIklVPj.99


----------



## Joesh (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone else think Heyman left because his arms got tired from holding the belt up for so long, lol.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I bet WWE will screw up this feud at some point.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Borias said:


> And I've been watching Wrestling since before Rocky debut'd, and enjoyed his work back then, and until he left for movies. This is basically the same if Hulk Hogan came out after bulking up, and cut a promo talking about prayers and vitamins and WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER. And then got a title shot for it.


Rock left for movies! How dare he!
He sold us all out ((
I don't care.The same way I don't care about HHH BERRIES EVERBODEH! or BROCK SOLD US OUT FOR UFC!!
I see wrestling as "entertainment".You know,like normal people do.Rock is fun,to everyone,nopt just IWC nerds.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

"Your arms are too short to box with god" has to be one of the best line in a long ass time....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck all the idiots arguing about who fucking won that promo. You know who won, you tools? EVERY ONE OF US.

That one promo between punk and rock was better than all the Rock/Cena promos building up to last year's mania. That was some proper good mic work from both men. It was incredibly intense and pulled no punches. 

Instead of focusing on who won, enjoy the entertainment we have coming our way over the course of the next three weeks and beyond. This is going to be the best feud the WWE has seen since Punk vs Cena leading up to money in the bank in 2011.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If what you got out of that promo was "zomg ___ owned ___" then you watch wrestling for the wrong reason and I really wouldn't mind if you logged yourself out and forgot the password.

Yeah I've been drinking. What of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Queen Akasha said:


> No. Rock is the big returning legend and most importantly, the face in this feud. Punk is the heel who has squirmed his way to keeping his title since October. It is Rock's job to make his opponent look legit or else no one would give a shit. The crowd will believe that a guy is more of a challenge if the face hypes him up. Not the other way around. Besides why would a heel say that a face is a legit challenger for their title. They never do.


But that's the problem. The Rock shouldn't *have* to make Punk look legit. He should already BE legit in the crowd's eyes but due to piss-poor booking, he's not. If you insert Triple H 2000 or 2003 version in Punk's place, do you think The Rock would have to do the same thing? No. Because fans would see them as rough equals already.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Fuck all the idiots arguing about who fucking won that promo. You know who won, you tools? EVERY ONE OF US.
> 
> That one promo between punk and rock was better than all the Rock/Cena promos building up to last year's mania. That was some proper good mic work from both men. It was incredibly intense and pulled no punches.
> 
> ...


Exactly. People here are treating Punk and Rock like the sports teams they support. It is possible to actually be neutral in a feud of this magnitude. In fact, being neutral should be greatly encouraged, to eliminate all the bullshit bias and hyperbole we'll no doubt contend with in the coming weeks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

who cares who owned who? it was a great promo, and i dont even watch this garbage anymore. some people will never be happy.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

For me this was the best RAW since it went to 3 hours. I enjoyed the entire show and besides Cena's lame promo there really wasn't anything bad on it.

Kaitlyn has improved a lot recently. She's wrestling better and looks as good as she ever has. What an amazing woman.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

BKsaaki said:


> Rock left for movies! How dare he!
> He sold us all out ((
> I don't care.The same way I don't care about HHH BERRIES EVERBODEH! or BROCK SOLD US OUT FOR UFC!!
> I see wrestling as "entertainment".You know,like normal people do.Rock is fun,to everyone,nopt just IWC nerds.


I only watch it for entertainment. What else would you watch it for? But I was really hoping for more from The Rock. I *wanted* to see new stuff from him. It's not like he hasn't had time to think up stuff. THAT'S what I'm disappointed in. A lot of current wrestlers have to change catchphrases and gimmicks all the time. But not The Rock?

Punks promo might be similar to his one before, but he at least brought up things like Tyson Kidd, Brodus Clay, merchandise sales giving you your popularity, etc. Rock came out and mentioned "cookiepuss", a boot up his ass, FINALLY(location pop), appealing to the fans, and talking in third person. I would MUCH MUCH prefer an incredibly serious, abnormal Rock promo. Something where you couldn't trace it back 10 years and see basically the same thing.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

even cenas loser bullshit promo didnt ruin the night


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else cringe at cena's wiener jokes? I liked the match despite the ending.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Brye said:


> Anyone else cringe at cena's wiener jokes? I liked the match despite the ending.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


He was terrible tonight.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> I'm having deja vu from last year. ITS ROCK MARKS VS CENA MARKS ALLLL OVA AGAIN


The whole "picking sides" thing is bullshit. Why people can't just enjoy both CM Punk and The Rock's mic work tonight is beyond me. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GOD said:


> who cares who owned who? it was a great promo, and i dont even watch this garbage anymore. some people will never be happy.


Most important part of the show is that everyone is miserable.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Borias said:


> I only watch it for entertainment. What else would you watch it for? But I was really hoping for more from The Rock. I *wanted* to see new stuff from him. It's not like he hasn't had time to think up stuff. THAT'S what I'm disappointed in. A lot of current wrestlers have to change catchphrases and gimmicks all the time. But not The Rock?
> 
> Punks promo might be similar to his one before, but he at least brought up things like Tyson Kidd, Brodus Clay, merchandise sales giving you your popularity, etc. Rock came out and mentioned "cookiepuss", a boot up his ass, FINALLY(location pop), appealing to the fans, and talking in third person. I would MUCH MUCH prefer an incredibly serious, abnormal Rock promo. Something where you couldn't trace it back 10 years and see basically the same thing.


Rock didn't just say those things; that's just what you want to focus on. He brought up appealing to the fans because Punks whole promo before Rock came out was about how he DIDNT owe anything to the fans. He also talked about how Punk is dishonest and failed to deliver on any of his promises (in his own little Rock way) and he wasn't smiling and talking about twitter the whole time, for the most part he was serious and he ended the promo on a serious note.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Brye said:


> If what you got out of that promo was "zomg ___ owned ___" then you watch wrestling for the wrong reason and I really wouldn't mind if you logged yourself out and forgot the password.
> 
> Yeah I've been drinking. What of it?
> 
> ...


Well said, drunk or not. 8*D


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

For those who have the audasity to claim that that promo put Punk on the same level as Rock/Austin in mic work, I have a simple fact to point out.

Punk's promos have been almost entirely boring all year. Mostly just very mediocre quality rehashes of stuff he said in weeks past (other than tonight's promo)

Rock/Austin frequently put on promos exactly like the one you just saw tonight.

One promo does not put him up on the same level. The average Punk promo is far below the average Rock and Austin promo.

That logic would be nearly the same as someone saying the Washington Generals were as good as the Harlem Globe Trotters because they made one game between them close one time.




BKsaaki said:


> Heh.Punk pandering to IWC nerds > Rock's pandering to the millions + corny jokes


They're the exact same thing. It isn't "greater" just because you're in the IWC nerd group.


----------



## The Beserkers Past (Dec 20, 2012)

Didn't even bother watching the first hour and a bit and quite glad, hearing how great it sounded 
I thought the TLC match was ok. Ryback really does not belong anywhere near the title though, I just don't see it in him in really any aspect, except the jacked body that VKM drools over. Bothers me that he is being pushed in that spot instead of several other guys and hope this was the match that puts him to the back of the line.
The promo was GREAT imo. Rock did what The Rock does and it works damn near everytime, wether some want to admit it or not. Punk was unbelievable and I thought that they worked great off each other. Agree about the "cookiepuss" Poontang/pussy reference was kinda lame, but overall one of the best promos I have seen in quite awhile and first one that has amped me up for a match in years.
I truly hope somehow, someway Punk wins at RR, but I really don't know what direction it will go and that is great to me as a fan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

El_Absoluto said:


> "Your arms are too short to box with god" has to be one of the best line in a long ass time....


^^^^ QFT.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Had this been a 2 hour show. The show would have been fantastic. 

Its great that lower card guys are getting TV time but it just hurts the flow of the show.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryback get pretty banged up or is that probably just more kayfabe stuff like the ladder twisting up LMAO?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Punk was *amazing* all night tonight, especially in the last segment, which was pure gold. The Rock was awesome too, yes he may have gotten a little corny but that's his thing and the crowd ate it up. Both guys were intense and focused though, Rock made Punk look like a threat and Punk proved he is the best talker in the WWE today, and it's great how well they bounce off of each other. I for one am massively hyped for Royal Rumble now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Brye said:


> If what you got out of that promo was "zomg ___ owned ___" then you watch wrestling for the wrong reason and I really wouldn't mind if you logged yourself out and forgot the password.
> 
> Yeah I've been drinking. What of it?
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying this side of Brye.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*There goes Punk marks again, claiming that Punk owns everyone. No one got owned today. Yes, The Rock was predictable, and yes...so was Punk. That segment didn't even pick up until the back and forth started. Until then it was just Punk being PREDICTABLE. Whining and breaking kayfabe, then using cheap heat. You can't just go around saying The Rock is predictable when Punk is doing the same thing. I know a lot of you don't want to admit it, but it's true. Instead, you'll just say "Man, this guy Punk speaks the truth. He's great!!!!" all while hypocritcally supporting Punk doing the same thing that you criticize The Rock, Cena, etc. for doing. Being predictable. 

The back and forth was great. The Rock did good with his jokes, got the crowd hyped, put Punk over tremendously, and brought some great intensity and finished it off with a Rock bottom. Punk's piece after Rock finished talking was great, although I did chuckle at Punk saying he was going to kick the Rock's ass. Just looking at both of them and comparing their physiques made it hilarious. But that's besides the point. Great intensity from Punk, and his last line was gold. Great Face/Heel dynamic from both men. If you aren't hyped for the Rumble, then you're either:

1. Your typical smark who is never happy with anything, EVER!
2. Someone that is entirely too wrapped up in your personal mark-wars to enjoy everything.
3. Someone who doesn't love your mother.

Seriously, saying one or the other owned someone is just retarded, and you all know it. Stop being a bunch of pathetic marks and enjoy the feud.

Either way, you suck. Great segment, crowd could've been better, both showed why their some of the best at what they do, hats off to both men. *


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll preface this by saying that both Punk and Rock were incredible tonight. However I don't understand why people constantly shit on Punk for being 'stale', 'repetitive' or 'boring'. The man just went out and gave the best promo that Raw has seen for months. Not only did he air some very real concerns about the nature of the WWE (concerns that most fans who are passionate about the product empathize with) but he also managed to fit in just enough of his heel act to draw heat from the crowd. 

When it came to interaction with The Rock, Punk was the one who made this a feud - not a shallow game of one-upsmanship like we saw with Rock/Cena. Of course the issue of The Rock's schedule is a valid factor to include - it's something that shows the gulf between the two men and gives them something to argue over. When he made the comment about 'boxing with god' you just KNEW that this was something special.

I realise this may seem one-sided (it's definitely not my intention to seem like a Punk mark) but in all honesty Punk's material was more intriguing and more exciting for me. The Rock came back and did everything I expected him to do - which was great - but some of the more childish stuff he came out with detracted from his overall performance. I loved the fact that he mentioned what a challenge Punk will be in the ring, despite the 'cowardly heel' booking template that Punk has been given over the past few months.

Can't wait to see what these two offer up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The end of the show completely made me forget that garbage ending the first match was. I swear Ziggler needs to literally bring some kryptonite with him next time. Have his MITB case contain that kryptonite. It was just plain stupid that Cena could kick out of EVERYTHING yet Ziggler is down for the count after one AA which is already one of the weakest looking finishers ever.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> That promo owned and I question the sanity of the people that are such ridiculous marks that they can't appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App





Brye said:


> If what you got out of that promo was "zomg ___ owned ___" then you watch wrestling for the wrong reason and I really wouldn't mind if you logged yourself out and forgot the password.
> 
> Yeah I've been drinking. What of it?
> 
> ...


I want to rep you but it says I've given out too much rep. You should talk to your bosses about removing the daily limitation. Rep whores need to whore out rep.



Brye said:


> Anyone else cringe at cena's wiener jokes? I liked the match despite the ending.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Fucking terrible. The dude needs to be fucking fired.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aside from the Rock / Punk segment, why the fuck was this Raw hyped so much?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao I love how people are acting like saying one guy came out on top in the segment somehow means you're too wrapped up in being a "mark" to enjoy the segment. I said it was the best segment in a year and a half. I also said Punk dominated The Rock verbally. Enough strawman attacks, please.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *There goes Punk marks again, claiming that Punk owns everyone. No one got owned today. Yes, The Rock was predictable, and yes...so was Punk. That segment didn't even pick up until the back and forth started. Until then it was just Punk being PREDICTABLE. Whining and breaking kayfabe, then using cheap heat. You can't just go around saying The Rock is predictable when Punk is doing the same thing. I know a lot of you don't want to admit it, but it's true. Instead, you'll just say "Man, this guy Punk speaks the truth. He's great!!!!" all while hypocritcally supporting Punk doing the same thing that you criticize The Rock, Cena, etc. for doing. Being predictable.
> 
> The back and forth was great. The Rock did good with his jokes, got the crowd hyped, put Punk over tremendously, and brought some great intensity and finished it off with a Rock bottom. Punk's piece after Rock finished talking was great, although I did chuckle at Punk saying he was going to kick the Rock's ass. Just looking at both of them and comparing their physiques made it hilarious. But that's besides the point. Great intensity from Punk, and his last line was gold. Great Face/Heel dynamic from both men. If you aren't hyped for the Rumble, then you're either:
> 
> ...












Seriously, this post is money. Teal blue and 100% true.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Your arms are too short to box with God!" 

Line of the year right there. That was awesome. 


That last segment and Punk's promo before the commercial made me forget how shitty the first two hours were. 

Great great great ending to the show this week. Punk deserves a bigger Christmas


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao I love how people are acting like saying one guy came out on top in the segment somehow means you're too wrapped up in being a "mark" to enjoy the segment. I said it was the best segment in a year and a half. I also said Punk dominated The Rock verbally. Enough strawman attacks, please.


TBH, most of the guys posting about who owned whom are marks. I've seen a majority of them post on the Punk and Rock to know which side of the fence they stand on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

El_Absoluto said:


> "Your arms are too short to box with god" has to be one of the best line in a long ass time....


yeah...that's not original...or his line


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Considering Punk marks want him to bring up steroids it's clear that they don't give a fuck about wrestling,entertainment,or WWE.All they want is their dear leader to feed their impotent rage.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

There's three more weeks of this coming so there is going to more areas to explore with this feud. I can't wait.As tonight proved, You can book chickens fucking as long as the main attraction is hot.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> yeah...that's not original...or his line


Google is too mainstream,man.Not indy enough


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> yeah...that's not original...or his line


not even close
hear it in every rap song
but i liked how he used it


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, the "too short to box with God" line isn't original, but it was used extremely well and I loved it.

Off hand, I know Nas and Xzibit both use it in songs, and I'm sure many other rappers have.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Dot Net reader Frank Canelli attended Monday's WWE Raw and sent the following report on what happened after the television show concluded.
> The Rock stayed in ring. C.M. Punk came back out saying he wasn't finished talking. Rock gave Punk three more Rock Bottoms. Rock talked how he used to live in the Tampa area and trained here, which is why he picked Tampa to make his latest return. Rock hit Punk with the People's Elbow. Since he didn't have an elbow pad, he took off his shirt and threw it to the crowd.


prowrestling.net


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The exchange between Rock & Punk was awesome on both ends. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

[QUOTE =
Dot Net reader Frank Canelli attended Monday's WWE Raw and sent the following report on what happened after the television show concluded.
The Rock stayed in ring. C.M. Punk came back out saying he wasn't finished talking. Rock gave Punk three more Rock Bottoms. Rock talked how he used to live in the Tampa area and trained here said:


> prowrestling.net the fox;12469487]prowrestling.net


Vince McMahon made the god lay out for Dwayne! Disrespect!!!111


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who cares if the line is original. Im sure most never heard it in their entire life until tonight.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Both guys brought nothing new, people. They just do what they always do because what they do on a regular basis makes them the best. You don't fix something that isn't broken. But eveything is broken with a lot of you ALL THE TIME, so whatever. If you can seriously sit on your computer and honestly say that The Rock didn't bring the intensity tonight, you're crazy. So what, he cracked a couple of jokes, that's his thing. Trash-talk. Why would he stop? It's not like it took away from the intensity of the segment. Like I said before, great segment from both men.*


That's irrelevant said:


> Seriously, this post is money. Teal blue and 100% true.


*It's actually Royal blue, but thanks anyway.*



BKsaaki said:


> Considering Punk marks want him to bring up steroids it's clear that they don't give a fuck about wrestling,entertainment,or WWE.All they want is their dear leader to feed their impotent rage.


*LOL, that's pathetic that some of them want that. Some of them really are sad. I don't want to be THAT guy, but sheesh...how are some of you fans of wrestling thinking like this?*



FearIs4UP said:


> Yeah, the "too short to box with God" line isn't original, but it was used extremely well and I loved it.
> 
> Off hand, I know Nas and Xzibit both use it in songs, and I'm sure many other rappers have.


*Great line nonetheless. At least Punk marks can't go around saying that Punk is SO original. Although, if Punk was going to say that I wish he would've played up a more narcissistic side to himself beforehand. The line would've meant a lot more.*


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

RAW was bland other than the TLC match and the Rock/Punk exchange.

I seriously fear for this company once the part-timers 100% retire. I really do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Didn't like Rock's promo that much, was the same ol same ol and made him come across as insecure and a closet homosexual.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> not even close
> hear it in every rap song
> but i liked how he used it





FearIs4UP said:


> Yeah, the "too short to box with God" line isn't original, but it was used extremely well and I loved it.
> 
> Off hand, I know Nas and Xzibit both use it in songs, and I'm sure many other rappers have.


Agreed. It's a boss line and well played by Punk. Unfortunately, some are gonna assume it's another "pipebomb" and use it for their "Punk owned Rock" agenda :no:


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

while everybody is talking bout rock vs punk. did anybody notice that whole barrett/ricky steamboat thingy might just bring out the debut of richie steamboat


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Great promo from both guys. Punk brought some great shooting and made me wet even before Rocky came in and when Rock was there I was filled with my own semen. IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU MATTER made my night.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Agreed. It's a boss line and well played by Punk. Unfortunately, some are gonna assume it's another "pipebomb" and use it for their "Punk owned Rock" agenda :no:


A lot of us said it was awesome...


The rest was created in your sad little mind.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah yes, still didn't see my ni**a Jack Swagger, really hope they're saving him for MANIA.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I want CM Punk vs the Rock at Wrestlemania too. Fuck anything else.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

FlyLikeCat said:


> while everybody is talking bout rock vs punk. did anybody notice that whole barrett/ricky steamboat thingy might just bring out the debut of richie steamboat


The Dragon was on the show? (I only watched the TLC match and Rock/Punk)


----------



## Stephen Reis (Jan 3, 2013)

FlyLikeCat said:


> while everybody is talking bout rock vs punk. did anybody notice that whole barrett/ricky steamboat thingy might just bring out the debut of richie steamboat


I was thinking this exact thing. I would enjoy seeing Richie finally debut after so long in Developmental. It'll be something to watch for in the coming weeks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

FlyLikeCat said:


> while everybody is talking bout rock vs punk. did anybody notice that whole barrett/ricky steamboat thingy might just bring out the debut of richie steamboat


Richie and Ricky Steamboat vs. Wade Barrett and....William Regal at Wrestlemania? 

DO IT NOW.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, Ricky Steamboat is still a fucking badass.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> The Dragon was on the show? (I only watched the TLC match and Rock/Punk)


he was at ringside for the marella vs barrett match lol.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ah yes, still didn't see my ni**a Jack Swagger, really hope they're saving him for MANIA.


Maybe for the dark match battle royal. 

ique2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Maybe for the dark match battle royal.
> 
> ique2


Yeah...before peeps even enter the arena and sit in their seats...

:swagger


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> A lot of us said it was awesome...
> 
> 
> The rest was created in your sad little mind.


LOL.You Punk marks are adorable.That was the one stand out line in Punk's rant against Rock


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ah yes, still didn't see my ni**a Jack Swagger, really hope they're saving him for MANIA.


Instead of saving him for mania, they should be saving him a spot in unemployment line.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Wheres the Youtube link?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Wheres the Youtube link?


Pepper your agnus and get your body ready. A truly jizz worthy segment that would you'd watch with the force of 9000 suns. It was so good that even after cumming I'm still hard.

http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=xwkib7


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

If anything Punk was bested by Rock tonight and its clear as day. Soon as Rock came out Punks weewee retracted and he was a little slow to come back at him, but when he did damn it was good. However, overall Rock got the best of him. Its amazing how Rock is so entertaining with his "same old crap". At least he makes it work and its actually funny.

Anyone else get disapointed at how much smaller Punk looks compared to Rock? Like man, our champion (and I love em) looks like a starving camel next to the Bull


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Didn't like Rock's promo that much, was the same ol same ol and made him come across as insecure and a closet homosexual.


Stop it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> If anything Punk was bested by Rock tonight and its clear as day. Soon as Rock came out Punks weewee retracted and he was a little slow to come back at him, but when he did damn it was good. However, overall Rock got the best of him. Its amazing how Rock is so entertaining with his "same old crap". At least he makes it work and its actually funny.
> 
> *Anyone else get disapointed at how much smaller Punk looks compared to Rock? Like man, our champion (and I love em) looks like a starving camel next to the Bull*


That's why I LOL'd at the God comment and especially saying he was Rocks hardest opponent to date (LOL WTF!?).

The latter I can understand because he's selling himself so that makes sense.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, let's just all white knight our preferred wrestler for the next 3 weeks instead of enjoying the best promo between two individuals in a year. 

You guys never cease to amaze.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TKOK said:


> Instead of saving him for mania, they should be saving him a spot in unemployment line.


You can't fire a successful former world champ, come on now.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

People bashing the rock for being what made him the most transcendent superstar in wrestling history and also canr believe the stupid argumemts ive seen punk vs rock will be awesome, quit bitching and say thanks wwe has giving us a lot of grear shit lately and thats not always the case (95,99,05) i rest my case


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll say it again it was an awesome segment...

But when the Rock said something along the line of "*I want you to get naked in front of the mirror*" I just scratched my head.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This feud is gonna be WAY too short. Please continue forever.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Yeah, let's just all white knight our preferred wrestler for the next 3 weeks instead of enjoying the best promo between two individuals in a year.
> 
> You guys are never cease to amaze.


I can't even moan about the promo and I fucking hate Punk.

Smackdown should be fun. (Y)


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck Rocky/Punk, Cena/Zigs etc.

Next week baby,

SHELBY'S BACK


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> I can't even moan about the promo and I fucking hate Punk.
> 
> Smackdown should be fun. (Y)


Does this mean both Punk and Rock will both be in the next few smackdowns???


Otherwise what is the Rock gonna do all those dates?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

great to see The Rock carry punk through a feud and make him look credible even though hes not


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:lmao Look at the pictures.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cookie_Puss


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

El_Absoluto said:


> A lot of us said it was awesome...
> 
> 
> The rest was created in your sad little mind.


Why don't you learn to read. Did I say all Punk fans/marks (which includes me)? No, I said SOME.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

A$AP said:


> :lmao Look at the pictures.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cookie_Puss


:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That fat Cena kid in the front row was killing me during the Ziggler/Cena match, anyone get a gif of him?? :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

A$AP said:


> :lmao Look at the pictures.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cookie_Puss


:lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk was epic, Rock was great. Loved the last 20 minutes and the TLC match on an otherwise shitty Raw.

Punk and Rock owned Raw, nuff said.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

A$AP said:


> :lmao Look at the pictures.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cookie_Puss


Oh my word. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao @ the wiki.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Stad. said:


> That fat Cena kid in the front row was killing me during the Ziggler/Cena match, anyone get a gif of him?? :lmao


LOL that was kid with the glasses, no? 



A$AP said:


> :lmao Look at the pictures.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cookie_Puss



Funny Shit. :lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Funniest part was John Gruden or whatever's son looking like he didn't want to be there at ALL :lmao


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Another grest raw punk/rock amd most importsntly ziggler being the best in the world amd having a great match with cena. They have great chemistry together


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Funniest part was John Gruden or whatever's son looking like he didn't want to be there at ALL :lmao


Can't really say I blame him,though. Show was mindless crap until the last 20 minutes.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Queen Akasha said:


> Can't really say I blame him,though. Show was mindless crap until the last 20 minutes.


Don't forget the TLC match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Don't forget the TLC match.


Very enjoyable.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

So is "The numbers game" the new "Vintage _________"


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Me and my cousin went tonight. Good opener, some shit, then a good TLC match, then an awesome Rock/Punk promo. Got to meet Kaityln and X-Pac after the show. 

I also saw Heyman, Eve, The Shield, Ryder, and Ziggler but they didn't stop to take pictures or autographs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Rocky. I love Punk. I'm going to enjoy every single second of this feud! Already a million times better than Rock/Cena!
Amazingly fantastic promo! 
It's not my favorite thing when Rocky sucks up to the crowd in a corny way, it just feels weird. Outside of that though, this will be awesome!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The Rock has very bad posture.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats punk gonna do at mania? Rock vs cena II is almost a sure thing . Hopedully they find a dexent match for him. But i predict cena and ziggler leaving mania as champs


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Unbelievable promo from The Rock. Punk did a good job and was much better than I expected. Can't wait for Rock on SD for the first time in a decade. The GOAT is back.





Rock316AE said:


> Punk did a good job and was much better than I expected.





Rock316AE said:


> Punk was much better than I expected.





Rock316AE said:


> Punk did a good job





Rock316AE said:


> Punk good


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Punk's promo saved the show for me. Rest of the show felt like I was watching a house show. Orton and Sheamus squash 3MB, really?

I can't say I'll "be talking" like they said people would be.

I'm a big Rock mark and every and anytime I see him I'm nostalgic and it takes me back to an earlier and much better time in my life...but I have to admit and this will anger some...Punk got him with the "you can do your lameass shtick". It is repetitive and getting cornier each time.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

kennedy=god said:


> The Rock has very bad posture.


lol i noticed this too. It seems like that's been the case since last year. I've seen him lift weights, he doesn't have the best form so that's probably a reason


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Fans don't seem as into Rock either as they once were, just as early as 2011 when he was announced as guest host of WM. That was a massive pop. I thought it was good pop for the modern crowd tonight but nothing close to "electrifying" as he likes to say. Hell, I think some even booed him when he hit the Rock Bottom. 

All that being said he still will make Vince a fortune in the next 3 months.


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry CM Punk. The Rock got you here. Don't worry, you have next week.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

"The rock wants you to go home and look the mirror, and strip naked"

*queue fangirl screams*

That was hilarious if they weren't piped


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

AJ's voice is TERRIBLE live.

So how was the crowd on TV?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Boos when Rocky hit the Rock Bottom :lmao

It was a great promo from BOTH. Rokcy did what he does best and Punk did EXACTLY what Cena SHOULD have done last year, no goofy smiles, just a serious promo. Already excited for Punk/Rock from one promo than i was from a whole year's worth of Rock/Cena.

Cooke Puss was just as pathetic as Fruity Pebbles though fpalm


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Ever Wolf said:


> Boos when Rocky hit the Rock Bottom :lmao


I just read that foolishness. wasn't no damn boos in the arena that I was in.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Must've piped them in then, because there were boos coming from my tv when he hit that Rock Bottom


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cookie puss wasn't great but it was 100x better than kung pow bitch. Holy shit that line was awful.

I enjoyed tonight's Raw.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Ever Wolf said:


> Must've piped them in then, because there were boos coming from my tv when he hit that Rock Bottom


It was more so of a "oooooooooooooooooooooooo!" from the impact of the move.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Great opening match between Ziggler and Cena. It got really exciting when AJ and Langston had to leave the ring.

-Kaitlyn still continuing her feud with Eve.

-Really glad Team Rhodes Scholars got the win over Team Hell No. I smell a Title match coming soon.

-Antonio Cesaro putting his finisher on Great Khali was impressive. Seriously. That was awesome.

-The TLC Match was enjoyable and both Punk and Ryback took serious bumps. I think Ryback took a hard bump to end the match though. That looked like it had to hurt. I knew Punk was going to retain the Title though. Excellent Title defense to kick off 2013.

-Excellent promo from Punk before The Rock came out. Every point he brought up was true and correct about Brodus Clay, Little Jimmy and Daniel Bryan. Damns, this is the guy I like to listen to on the mic. Not the corny face-mode Punk we had to endure until last summer. The Rock had a good comeback promo against Punk too but it felt like he had to recycle some material he used on Cena. Punk is a totally different character from Cena though so Rock is gonna need to bring it again next week. Glad he hit the Rock Bottom to end the show. Very intense promo and I loved it.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Why must Ziggler job to Cena even though he had a lot of help? I hate this. Did not appreciate Super Cena winning again.

-Why must both Randy Orton and Sheamus bury the 3 Man Band? They deserve better.

-Santino is a jobber so of course we knew he was going to job to Wade Barrett.

-Big Show and Kofi Kingston match. That was quick. I just blinked and it was over.

Decent show. Highlights would be Punk/Rock, and the opener match and TLC match.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The Ziggler/Cena match was kinda good but it pisssed me off that Cena won even after a Zig-Zag, a superkick and Big E's finisher. I thought Ziggler was gonna win after that superkick. (It should've ended there, Cena winning made no sense at all) But boy, Super Cena never gives up. :cena2 

Jinder Mahal is entering the Rumble babayy!! :mark: Jinder putting over both Randy and Sheamus to get them back on track for the Royal Rumble match was good. Although its high time Jinder stops putting guys over and starts taking the wins, Sheamus and Randy really needed that rub to make them look like credible contenders to win the Rumble. 

The TLC match was easily the MOTN, Ryback took a sick bump there. The Shield interference was predictable, but it still looked good. (And btw, this was the first time since Survivor Series that something else overshadowed the Shield - the Rock, that is) And unlike the last two Punk/Ryback encounters, Punk looked more confident this time and didn't act like a cowardly heel, which is a good thing. And I think Ryback is now going to feud with the Shield while Punk moves on to better things.

And that promo after the match (before the Rock entered) was amazing, I missed this Punk and I'm glad he's back now. He looked more like a badass type of a heel (Hunter-esqe) and not that typical cowardly heel which we see these days. The Rock was electrifying as usual, I got goosebumps when he stood at the center of the ramp and raised his eyebrow. And then the promo that followed was simply show stealing. Both Punk and Rocky went toe to toe on the mic and Rock got the upperhand in the end with that Rock Bottom. I liked it how Punk took the insults like a man and didn't just no sell it like Cena, that alone made this feud more interesting than Rock/Cena. (And both Rocky and Punk proved yet again that they are close to/on Jinder Mahal's level when it comes to mic skills, simply EPIC). I just cant wait to see what's going to happen next. Overall, the show was quite good, I liked it.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I hate to be a downer but this show was horrendous. Yes the Punk/Rock promo was good but I am not excited about the RR at all. I hate how the WWE can only book one good feud at a time now. In the long run Raw as a whole is disappointing because if those part timers are not showing up every week then we get the same formulaic stupidity. Hell, we even got 2 and 1/2 hours worth of it when the Rock was on the show. I want to see great characters all around the show and not just in the main event. The talent is there but they refuse to use it properly. Booking in 2013 is exactly like 2012 except the Rock is here and unfortunately one good feud is not enough to keep me paying attention or to drop 60 bucks on.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I hate to be a downer but this show was horrendous. Yes the Punk/Rock promo was good but I am not excited about the RR at all. I hate how the WWE can only book one good feud at a time now. In the long run Raw as a whole is disappointing because if those part timers are not showing up every week then we get the same formulaic stupidity. Hell, we even got 2 and 1/2 hours worth of it when the Rock was on the show. I want to see great characters all around the show and not just in the main event. The talent is there but they refuse to use it properly. Booking in 2013 is exactly like 2012 except the Rock is here and unfortunately one good feud is not enough to keep me paying attention or to drop 60 bucks on.


Yep, bad show. The Rock needs to move on from those shit jokes, the guy is almost 40, it is embarrassing. That would have been one crappy promo without CM Punk. Stick a boot up your ass, some joke about the guy's genitals blah blah blah. Keep phoning it in Rock.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

RAW wasn't bad. At least we didn't get tons of Brodus Clay-esque squash matches, but it didn't feel special. I expected some more surprises like the New Age Outlaws confronting Kane and Bryan or something. An Austin cameo. Anything creative? I know, too much to ask right?

I love Punk on the mic but the promo was a bit too long. You have to keep the broader audience in mind. Will they sit through a 12 minute slow promo by the douchebag heel champion calling them losers? I know the idea was to make people wait for The Rock to show up because it couldn't be more obvious but segments like this can really fuck up a rating I think. Anyway, Rock did his thing, he still controls a crowd like no other. Their match will be fun.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

This RAW was probably more meta than 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

end segment was badass. i didnt watch the rest of the show.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I was there tonight so let me clarify a lot of things:


1) there were really NO booes for The Rock (don't know where you guys got that from)

2) Rock got the biggest crowd response of the night followed by Cena

3) other than the championship match and punk/rock, the entire show was a complete waste of time. It was like they were trying their best to suck the life out of the crowd for 3 hours. By the time Rock came out, people were nodding off.

4) the crowd really wanted to be hot tonight but the show just dragged everyone down till the title match.

5) I don't know how it came across on tv but Punks initial promo was very long winded and lack luster live. People around me were looking around like "wtf is he babbling about". Not saying it was bad, just kinda boring live.

6) The crowd still loves the Rock no matter what he does...there were no booes for him (don't know where y'all got that from)

7) Rocks promo was not the best but the live crowd ate it up.

8) live crowd loved the "boxing god" line

9) it is interesting to see the reaction the live crowd gives to Punk. You can tell he has a lot of support and a lot of people there were wearing his merch, but for some reason when he comes out he doesn't get the greatest pop. Might be because he's heel...I don't know

10) the crowd likes Ryback and he looks real damn impressive live. The crowd wanted him to win that title really bad. The Goldberg chants lasted about 15 seconds. And you could tell they only came from the people who were trying too hard to be funny/cool. People didn't buy into that.

11) Cena and the gangs opening segment wasn't the greatest

12) for the most part, I think the crowd was very disappointed with the night. They were getting put to sleep for the first two hours and only had 2 good segments in the whole show.

13) being there live, you can really tell there is a large gap between the guys who can sell tickets (Rock, Cena, Punk and believe it or not - Ryback) and the rest of the roster. Very obvious to see when you are there live.

14) Ryback has a big time feel to him when you are there live.

15) the crowd was very mixed. A lot of kids, a LOT of casual fans there only to see The Rock, and a bunch of people who are kinda like your indie wrestling fans who look very socially awkward by the way!

16) oh, and a lot of fat people wearing "feed me more shirts".


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

The best part of the show was when Punk was telling the fans that they don't matter and then Vince cut to a commercial break telling Punk that he doesn't matter either. :lmao :lmao :lmao


That had to sting but he told us he happily sold out so I don't care anymore. 8*D


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The end of RAW was awesome, but the rest of it, I thought fairly average, seemed a bit over hyped. Can see Ziggler marks being furious with the opener, Cena was always going to win, but after eating all of Dolphs main moves and finishers, and Big E's finisher, Dolph looked pretty week there.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fruity Pebbles and Cookie Puss? What the shit? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's funny how Punk said The Rock's tired catchphrases and tired and old insults/jokes are all kitty games, but after Punk talks, The Rock is still doing his catchphrases. :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

"Cookie puss" gotta be the lamest shit ever.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Hopefully 3MB get Bushwacker'd at the RR and get eliminated seconds after entering. Itll help solidify them as the premier jobber squad in the WWE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope the cookie puss is dropped. Awful.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I hope the cookie puss is dropped. Awful.


Me too. I hope somebody tweets him that and he sees it. When he was saying the crowd was gonna chant something, I expected "asshole" or "jackass" or SOMETHING else but fucking cookie puss.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He should stop listening to Brian Gewirtz.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That ain't PG man^

Not sure why you guys hang on these things like it's something important, it was just a silly name to call him to pop the crowd and it worked. It was the same deal when he called Cena a Kung Pao whatever or calling Bryan an oompa loompa. Rock has always done that.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Green Light said:


> That ain't PG man^
> 
> Not sure why you guys hang on these things like it's something important, it was just a silly name to call him to pop the crowd and it worked. It was the same deal when he called Cena a Kung Pao whatever or calling Bryan an oompa loompa. Rock has always done that.


Yeah but it's always lame. I don't have a big issue with it it's just I'd rather do without.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Can he not call him a kung pao cunt? Or just cunt?


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Totally loved the Rock/Punk promo. Got me hyped for their RR's match. 
What Punk said to Rock was intense.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

"It doesn't matter if you matter" :Rock


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

All I felt during the last segment was that Cole needs to learn to shut the fuck up when grown folks are talking. Giggling like a little school girl at every single one of Rock's jokes... such a fucking retard... they should have switched him off.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

Seeing that i am not a Ziggler mark, i dont see a problem with Cena beating Ziggy. I mean Ziggler got the one that matters most, at a ppv so who cares if he lost on RAW? Cena didnt have the spotlight for most of 2012, so its only logical that the E is going to have him in the spotlight again and from the get go. Match was decent and i dont care about the finish so yeah. TLC match was pretty good. Crowd looked fucking pumped about Ryback wining it. The Shield were epic as usual although i wont lie if i was there i would have marked out if Ryback won and i am not even a fan. Liked the Team Hell No, Rhodes Scholars match as well. Punk v Rock segment was blehh...Rock wasnt as intense as he could be and Punk was stale. I mean what the fuck does Brotus Clay and Daniel Bryan have to do with you winning @ the RR? His promo had no continuity, he kept jumping from topic to topic, was too long etc. He says The Rock does the same old shit, but Punk just comes out, airs his grievances about the E, " breaks kayfabe ", and disses the crowd. Rinse and repeat. Stale. He was intense and kept me watching but not his best. Rock wasnt as intense as he could have been. He was funny and had the crowd eating out of his hand as usual. He used some of his routine stuff, boot up ass, doesnt matter blah blah. Nothing new. I like how he sold Punk as a threat. He really tried but there is no way, that Punk could ever look like a threat to the Rock. He doesnt have the credentials. So Rock did well to bring up the GTS and how he remembered that. Also like how he sid Punk is delsuional and crapped on the whole voice of the voiceless mess. But still it wasnt intense enough. Better than Punk overall but no man was exceptional by any stretch of the imagination. I actually found some of the Cena v Rock stuff better than this. Punk held his own and i am happy for that so hopefully things improve.

On a side note, where are all the people who said, if anyone can spilt the crowd against the Rock its Punk? Maybe in Chicago, nowhere else. That is simple delusion. I didnt hear any boos for the Rock. None.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoyed the Rock/Punk stuff but honestly my two favourite moments of this show was Heymans weeping reaction at Punk winning and Cesaro's flying corkscrew uppercut off the ropes, what a fuckin BOSS this man is.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

CM Punk issues a serious challenge to The Rock and Rocky just smiles and laughs it off with a candy-sss joke?

Oh well if there's one person who isn't allowed to take things seriously, then I guess it's The Rock.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

The promo segments that took up a big chunk of the end of the show were awesome. Punk really delivers when it comes to sounding sincere, like he's talking about something for real. The slow, methodical breakdown of the crowd was a perfect ground to build up The Rock's entrance. Rocky does what he always does, and he does that well, and it already shows that he and Punk can deliver on a feud much better than Rock could with Cena.

The only downside for me was the couple of pretty lame insults The Rock threw Punk's way. It's nothing new for him but I always find that it breaks his aura by being more childish than everything else he does. It approaches the annoyance that I have with Cena just laughing everything off. Otherwise he did a good job of not making his catchphrases take over but just slink in here and there.

The best part of the night might still be Heyman's teary eyes when he was staring up at Punk, celebrating his win. Heyman is absolute gold in his current role.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Promo was so good, I had to log back on and let you know.

Make no mistake, RAW was ass tonight barring the great match with Punk/Ryback and the pure gold that was that final segment between Rock and Punk. That promo easily trumps any build Rock/Cena had towards their WM last year. The scary part is that this was just ONE show. We haven't even truly driven off yet.

If the WWE don't fuck this up (which they probably will), this WILL be Punk's best feud in the WWE (it can trump his 2011 feud with Cena and 2009 feud with Hardy) and possibly one of Rock's best feuds in his career (a Top 10 for sure, possibly Top 5).

CM Punk and The Rock were the stars of the show in what was a shitty RAW overall.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> CM Punk issues a serious challenge to The Rock and Rocky just smiles and laughs it off with a candy-sss joke?
> 
> Oh well if there's one person who isn't allowed to take things seriously, then I guess it's The Rock.


Have you even watched the promo? Nah, didn't think so.

I wonder when your going to mention the AE. It's coming.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was annoyed that I forgot RAW was on and only remembered to tune in for the last hour. It sounds like that might've been the best way to watch it though. :hmm


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Not that i didn't enjoy Punk's work on the mic but for fuck's sake, is this the only way this guy could remain relevant? I jus don't like the breaking the fourth wall crap. It's stupid. It's beyond stupid to think that a company like WWE would also encourage this bullshit. Here's the thing, first time Punk cut the shoot- fucking awesome! It made sense, it was the perfect timing, it was unexpected, it was lightning in a bottle. 

This time, it's just CM Punk reminding us the only reason he's in this position. Cause he sat on stage in Vegas and aired his grievances. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Punk fan and I hope he kicks the Rock's candy-ass come Rumble but they gotta stop this breaking kayfave shit.

And I know the majority of posters here love that sort of shit because it makes you feel all "Ohhh yeah Punk! Give it to him! I can relate because I actually know what the fuck you're talking about! Yeah! I'm an insider!" But Jesus Christ, eventually the entire roster would be shooting on each other.

How about Ryder to come out next week and acknowledge him getting rubbed the wrong way with the Twitter followers thing? Actually, that would make a hell of a lot more sense than Punk last night. Face it people, the only way this guy could get over is by shooting. And that's coming from a 100% Punk fan.

EDIT: No wait, Punk can get over without shooting, I just recalled his feud with Hardy but fuck this shoot was just so out of place. It was doing a shoot for doing a shoot's sake.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> CM Punk issues a serious challenge to The Rock and Rocky just smiles and laughs it off with a candy-sss joke?
> 
> Oh well if there's one person who isn't allowed to take things seriously, then I guess it's The Rock.


No but he did give him a fierce Rock bottom and put over the importance of Punk and the title in a serious manner during the promo. But go ahead and overlook that bro.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

At least for me, people like me didn't like it because it was "insider shoot".

We liked it because it sounded real. It felt real. It *was* real.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's just that everytime Punk's career seems to be dwindling the solution is to have him shoot. What is that? His gimmick now? The shooter?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why do so many people have a problem with breaking the fourth wall? Seriously, stop being so butthurt.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> At least for me, people like me didn't like it because it was "insider shoot".
> 
> We liked it because it sounded real. It felt real. It *was* real.


big credit for both. thats how you sell a match. great


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> No but he did give him a *fierce Rock bottom* and put over the importance of Punk and the title in a serious manner during the promo. But go ahead and overlook that bro.


Yes, the same fierce Rock Bottom that Punk got up from 5 seconds later. 

I'm not over-looking shit. I said I enjoyed the hell out of that segment, probably not as much as others seemed to have (especially the shoot) but it's not a perfect segment. Did it get the job done? Yeah and that's all that really matters but what I was trying to point out is Rock's character. A lot of people bitch about Cena smiling but that's Cena. He don't give a fuck. Likewise, The Rock. He don't give two shits. He has to make his candy-ass references but at the end of the day he can bring it back to a level of seriousness. 

And while we're on the topics of shoots, here's two more guys who've been shooting the crap out of each other recently. Cena and Dolph.* Has the art of wrestling really been lost? The only way WWE knows how to make a feud intense is by having the guys shoot? *

Do you see my issue now? Let me put it in bold.


----------



## P1KACHU (Jul 30, 2012)

I give up.

This has got to be worst period in WWE history. I barely watched any WWE in 2012 because I simply refused to sit through this crap every week. But instead of just quitting altogether, I decided I would wait until The Rock's return to see if it would spark some life into the product, but unfortunately it didn't work. I love The Rock, but his promo last night was just like all the promos he cut against Cena, watered down crap. I don't know whether he's lost his touch, has restrictions, or whether someone else is writing his material, but it's just not good enough for someone like The Rock. We all know what he is capable of; back in the attitude era and as late as 2004, he would have a field day with this crappy roster, but right now his promos revolve around sucking up to the crowd and coming up with corny jokes. Cookie puss??? Fuck sake! Just call him a hobo or something. Anything is better than cookie puss. It's reached the point where I feel The Rock is tarnishing his legacy with these promos.

As for the rest of the product right now. Who gives a shit? I don't care about a single wrestler or storyline in this company. The roadmap is pretty bleak as well. First we have TRTWM, supposedly the good part of the year, my fucking ass. It might be marginally better than the rest of the year, but that's not saying much. Shit is still shit. Then after WrestleMania, when all the stars are gone again, there will be nothing left but a bland roster and horrible creative team to produce yet another crappy year. Get ready for more poor writing, bland characters, crappy promos, rubbish feuds, repetitive matches and all the other shit the WWE does best.

I personally can't be bothered with this shit anymore. This company lost it's soul back in 2006 and has been dying every year since. I feel humiliated that I watched anything the WWE have produced in the last 6 years. What a waste of fucking time. Fuck off Vince and all the other morons who thought it would be a good idea to swap compelling storylines, interesting characters and great matches, for this pile of shit.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> It's just that everytime Punk's career seems to be dwindling the solution is to have him shoot. What is that? His gimmick now? The shooter?


I think that this time it pretty much all made sense in a keyfabe perspective so it doesn't have to be seen as a shoot. He didn't call out any people behind the characters and getting opportunities because you're popular doesn't have to refer to being booked to win, just being booked in the spotlight. In that sense this was significantly different compared to the one from last year, as I see it.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> It's just that everytime Punk's career seems to be dwindling the solution is to have him shoot. What is that? His gimmick now? The shooter?


yes. actually. that is his 'gimmick'. he is the trouble causer that says things off script. its more interesting than half of the other gimmicks in the WWE. It feels real.

Punk knows how to tread the line carefully between reality and fiction. I hate it when Cena does it though...he doesn't get the subtleties of knowing what to and what not to say in a worked shoot.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Rock/Punk promo was outstanding. I seriously can't believe there are people who didn't think the same. 

Punk is a top class heel, and Rock is a top class babyface. That's why it was so much better than most of Rock and Cena's work last year.

Best promo since Punk/Cena with Bret Hart before Night of Champions.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*That Punk promo last night was phenomenal, although I'm sure everyone and their mother has already said that. The Rock's promo straight after looked old and tired. This is bound to be one of the best feuds in pro-wrestling this year and I'm so looking forward to seeing how it plays out.*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Yes, the same fierce Rock Bottom that Punk got up from 5 seconds later.
> 
> I'm not over-looking shit. I said I enjoyed the hell out of that segment, probably not as much as others seemed to have (especially the shoot) but it's not a perfect segment. Did it get the job done? Yeah and that's all that really matters but what I was trying to point out is Rock's character. A lot of people bitch about Cena smiling but that's Cena. He don't give a fuck. Likewise, The Rock. He don't give two shits. He has to make his candy-ass references but at the end of the day he can bring it back to a level of seriousness.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if he got up from it in 5 seconds, shit was fierce. You looking way too deep into things, as usual.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

purple_gloves said:


> Rock/Punk promo was outstanding. I seriously can't believe there are people who didn't think the same.
> 
> Punk is a top class heel, and Rock is a top class babyface. That's why it was so much better than most of Rock and Cena's work last year.
> 
> *Best promo since Punk/Cena with Bret Hart before Night of Champions.*


Agreed. But this right here is my case and point. The art of pro wrestling. The intensity was just there that night and iirc I don't think anyone had to mention anything about the boys in the back.

Again, people. I bolded the argument I wanted to make in my last post yet everyone overlooks it. So again, here is what I'm trying to get across.

*Is the art of pro wrestling really lost? The WWE only knows how to make feuds intense by having the workers shoot on each other.*

I could sympathize with the majority and understand the context of CM punk's shoot last night. But to keep this shit up for the next 3 weeks and especially when you also have Dolph and Cena shooting on each other as well, it just over bearing.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> It doesn't matter if he got up from it in 5 seconds, shit was fierce. You looking way too deep into things, as usual.


If it was fierce it would have knocked him out. That's wrestling, dude. That's the whole point of selling. You gotta make it look like it hurt. You could hit me with a fucking chair as hard as you want, crack my damn skull open, the sound it makes echoes throughout the arena but if I get up 5 seconds after then it loses the illusion of it hurting. Wrestling 101. 

The Rock could have made it look like a motherfucker, but if Punk doesn't sell it like a motherfucker, then it isn't a motherfucker. Look at how Rock sold Punk's clothesline and GTS on RAW 1000. Now that's fierce.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Agreed. But this right here is my case and point. The art of pro wrestling. The intensity was just there that night and iirc I don't think anyone had to mention anything about the boys in the back.
> 
> Again, people. I bolded the argument I wanted to make in my last post yet everyone overlooks it. So again, here is what I'm trying to get across.
> 
> ...


As for the bold part I don't think so. I think Punk has made tons of great promos in full keyfabe mode the last year.

However, this is a more realistic era than previous ones in wrestling ('more' being an important word), so throwing in some shoot elements might be more suited to what people want now than it was before. The wrestlers have more normal gimmicks these days, resembling other sports stars to a greater extent than they did before.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty meh RAW overall for me, The show still dragged and it felt like a lot of filler. I enjoyed Ryback/Punk as well as seeing The Rock back but the whole segment between Rock/Punk felt a bit forced, nonetheless enjoyable. I honestly just can't get into anything Punk does these days so my view is a bit skewed.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

P1KACHU said:


> I give up.
> 
> This has got to be worst period in WWE history. I barely watched any WWE in 2012 because I simply refused to sit through this crap every week. But instead of just quitting altogether, I decided I would wait until The Rock's return to see if it would spark some life into the product, but unfortunately it didn't work. I love The Rock, but his promo last night was just like all the promos he cut against Cena, watered down crap. I don't know whether he's lost his touch, has restrictions, or whether someone else is writing his material, but it's just not good enough for someone like The Rock. We all know what he is capable of; back in the attitude era and as late as 2004, he would have a field day with this crappy roster, but right now his promos revolve around sucking up to the crowd and coming up with corny jokes. Cookie puss??? Fuck sake! Just call him a hobo or something. Anything is better than cookie puss. It's reached the point where I feel The Rock is tarnishing his legacy with these promos.
> 
> ...


Bye


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Even though sharkboy22 is maybe over analyzing a bit, he does make a point.

Punks material for the next 3 weeks needs to be fresh.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> CM Punk issues a serious challenge to The Rock and Rocky just smiles and laughs it off with a candy-sss joke?
> 
> Oh well if there's one person who isn't allowed to take things seriously, then I guess it's The Rock.


sorry, but did you even watch the promo ? the only time Rock smiled was when Punk said "They don't get to win" and Rock smiled with the "dude are you fucking serious" smile

other than that it was pure intensity and smack, and Rock knew how to mix in his insults with his serious points, he played it well, as did Punk 

best of all is, Rock didn't no-sell Punk, he did say "The Rock knows how bad you are, how dangerous you are" then went on about the GTS on the RAW1000

hell the only time he said candy-ass was before giving him the Rock Bottom 


so i don't know how can you say Rock didn't take Punk seriously


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

In other news, fuck John Cena. 

Those who known me for a while know that, although I'm not a fan, I accept him often than most people on here and tend to defend him at times....but last night with him was bullshit and when I say bullshit, I don't mean "Aw, SuperCena, blah blah..." No I mean that is bullshit that THAT is the only way to sell Cena at this current moment.

I missed the opening segment but caught it later. Are you fucking kidding me? The same man who held his own against Triple H leading up to Wrestlemania 22, the same man who had those killer promos back and forth with Edge in their rivalry in 2006, the same man who cut a great promo with Batista back in 2010, the guy who even bested Rock a night or two in 2011 has now been reduced to that? And don't give me that "Well, he's the top babyface." Hogan, for all his transgressions, had you pumped and anyone saying otherwise is lying. Period. Same for Macho Man, Same for Austin, Same for Rock, Same for HHH, Same for Flair. That promo was atrocious. Two other things wrong with that whole ordeal:

1) This needs to be said. John Cena's crowd psychology blows and blows hard. As much flack as I give Hogan for certain things, dude knew his spots to pop and build the crowd up and changed his tempo not just for his match but for the crowd to get into it. Cena rushes, gets beaten down, rushes again, beaten down, then rushes for the win. How can the crowd be even closely into a match like that when Cena does the same style of match? Not saying he is a bad wrestler but man his psychology leaves a LOT to be desired.

2) What was the point of AJ and Langston being ejected if Langston's interference and Ziggler's distraction STILL couldn't put Cena away? Not only does it sell Langston, a new guy on the scene, short but it completely bitches out Ziggler and you're telling me he's going to be a World champion in a few months. Give me a break. I wouldn't buy it and neither would the majority. 

The worst thing WWE could do right now is for Cena to win the Rumble AND beat the Rock to become the WWE champion at Mania. Cena doesn't deserve it. He doesn't. Cena doesn't need a pointless Rumble win which will do nothing for him, short term or long term. He DAMN WELL is nowhere near needed in Rock/Punk's segment (especially after that golden performance from them last night) and would only hinder it. 

People say WWE is fucked without Cena, which I say too and is true, but let's be real. The company is already fucked up with him STILL the top guy.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

it was all good for their first promo, even though some parts stretched out a bit too much. Pun calling the fans losers repeatedly sounded pathetic after a while, and Rock kept on going back to his jokes when Punk made things serious. Next two weeks they really need to get some fresh material for their promos.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> The end of RAW was awesome, but the rest of it, I thought fairly average, seemed a bit over hyped. Can see Ziggler marks being furious with the opener, Cena was always going to win, but after eating all of Dolphs main moves and finishers, and Big E's finisher, Dolph looked pretty week there.


Dolph would have looked weak, if he had lost like a typical heel after a simple FU. But he actually looked strong and a credible heel because he threw everything at Cena and took him to the limit. Fans probably though Ziggler had him beat on quite a few occasions, and that's what makes him look strong. He didn't look weak.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

While Punk, Rock and Heyman outshone everything by a pretty good margin I remembered that I should also praise Antonio Cesaro for his match against Khali. He did some nice moves and showed great strength so not even Khali could make that match entirely unwatchable. Cesaro should be something really good in the future.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Dolph would have looked weak, if he had lost like a typical heel after a simple FU. But he actually looked strong and a credible heel because he threw everything at Cena and took him to the limit. Fans probably though Ziggler had him beat on quite a few occasions, and that's what makes him look strong. He didn't look weak.


Cena kicked out of both of Dolph's finisher and Big E's finisher. One AA OUT OF NOWHERE and it's all over. 

If anything Cena just shit on Dolph for the third time in two weeks.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Cena kicked out of both of Dolph's finisher and Big E's finisher. One AA OUT OF NOWHERE and it's all over.
> 
> If anything Cena just shit on Dolph for the third time in two weeks.


Cena kicking out of Dolph's finisher once, wow what a big deal, like he hasn't kicked out of superstars like The Rock and Triple-H's finishers before...not to mention Ziggler rebutted the AA more times than anyone would expect him too. If anything Ziggler looked like he could win that one and the crowd was really into it and saw that Ziggler was giving Cena a big fight, that's what a heel needs to look strong.


and tbh on Raw, a strong Ziggler/Cena 'PPV' worthy match, along with an awesome Ryback/Punk match, and an even better Punk/Rock promo couldn't make me enjoy Raw as a whole...3 hours needs to GTFO.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cesaro is legit strong.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> As for the bold part I don't think so. I think Punk has made tons of great promos in full keyfabe mode the last year.
> 
> However, this is a more realistic era than previous ones in wrestling ('more' being an important word), so throwing in some shoot elements might be more suited to what people want now than it was before. The wrestlers have more normal gimmicks these days, resembling other sports stars to a greater extent than they did before.


No dude, you are wrong...

Its beyond me how anyone would expect a single move (rock bottom or not) to knock out a reigning champion.

Punk rolled out the ring, crawled to the ramp in pain and sat in his ass for over a minute. It was perfect.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You're not understanding. Ziggler used ALL his arsenals and couldn't beat Cena. Langston interfered and still couldn't beat Cena. Multiple submissions and quick moves. Can't beat Cena. 1 AA and down goes Ziggler. Yeah, way to build a World champion there.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> You're not understanding. Ziggler used ALL his arsenals and couldn't beat Cena. Langston interfered and still couldn't beat Cena. Multiple submissions and quick moves. Can't beat Cena. 1 AA and down goes Ziggler. Yeah, way to build a World champion there.


It's sad...Ryback and Zigg are supposed to be the future, yet the WWE keeps screwing them over. They've completely lost track of how to build new faces of the company with their obsession with keeping old stars at the top.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

By the way this is a strange thing for me to say...but what the hell I'll say it...Punk looked in better shape yesterday than a long time. His stomach was flat and you could see his abs. I don't remember that at all.

But to be honest, it't not uncommon for an athlete who had to shut down the workouts for a while because of injury to come back looking better.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

moonmop said:


> By the way this is a strange thing for me to say...but what the hell I'll say it...Punk looked in better shape yesterday than a long time. His stomach was flat and you could see his abs. I don't remember that at all.
> 
> But to be honest, it't not uncommon for an athlete who had to shut down the workouts for a while because of injury to come back looking better.


i imagine a rest is better for the body every now and then. gives everything time to repair. Then again, its not like hes in bad shape, a lot of people would kill to have a body like that, sure he isn't chiseled but he is far from out of shape. His body is perfect for the sort of wrestling he does. Same with D-Bry... hes not very muscular but he is one of the most agile and nimble guys on the roster.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Heyman disappearing after the commercial was weird.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I never thought he was in bad shape at all. In person he's a pretty big guy. It doesn't always translate well to TV but he is no small person.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> Same with D-Bry... hes not very muscular but he is one of the most agile and nimble guys on the roster.


Which is exactly why it was bullshit to try an angle with him allegedly blowing out his knee on a low risk move he's done thousands of times before. He's the most athletic guy in the company ATM, and something like THAT takes out his knee?

And you know, here's a thought, if you are going to go ahead and job out your CHAMPIONS, you could have Kane lay down every now and again too, ya know, even things out. Just a thought.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the opening of Raw last night was a perfect microcosm of everything i hate about cena and why he sucks. for some stupid reason he comes out and acts like he's the host of the show and then when ziggler and co. come out he resorts to his horribly bad comedy to address his own angle. the match against ziggler was completely ridiculous. gets hit with every single signature movie including ziggler's finisher and with big-e's finisher, but still wins in the end with his gay ass attitude adjustment. total damage received was probably double what he dished out, but he wins. it makes no fucking sense. unintentional cornball personality with superman act wrestling. really? it's fucking 2013. nobody above the age of 10 can possibly like this guy other than women and their opinion doesn't really matter in this arena. if cena's goal is to make me feel ashamed i watch wrestling then kudos cuz the overrated douche has succeeded.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I understand they wanted to do the Punk/Rock thing alone in the ring, but couldn't they write some sort of explanation into the show why Heyman left? Would that really have been that difficult to do? Instead we come back from commercial and Heyman's been abducted by aliens.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Watched some Raw today. You know, bcuz of The Rock. His promo was great. Promos are not all about what you say, it's how you say it, it's how people react. Energy. Delivery. The Rock gets it. In my humble opinion, he COMPLETELY owned CP Munk last night. And I mean, COMPLETELY. You gotta be either a blind and biased Punk mark, or crazy Rock hater, to not to see it. Punk's promo was good at the beginning, but he completely lost the track down the road. The moment he tried to get some cheap heat with Bruno and Hogan name dropping, he lost me, and reminded me why I so strongly dislike him, and since 2010 - his promos too. His stuff just seems all over the place. He comes across as a cheap imitation of... fucking something, with all those name droppings and crybaby bitchings all the time. Same old shit like Cena from last year: movies, schedule, etc. Really? What if The Rock brought up the vanilla midget stuff, Punk carrying the midcard title, etc? The Rock could've BURY him in million different ways. I am sick and tired of Punk's "OMG TEH SHOOTZ", and I don't even watch WWE, lol. I sympathize with all of you who have to suffer from Punk, tbh.

Other:

- lolCena
- lolRyback
- loleverythingelse


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> You're not understanding. Ziggler used ALL his arsenals and couldn't beat Cena. Langston interfered and still couldn't beat Cena. Multiple submissions and quick moves. Can't beat Cena. 1 AA and down goes Ziggler. Yeah, way to build a World champion there.


it was the ending of a feud, Cena had to win it, so yeah the perfect way to book it was make Cena be able to get through the obstacles Ziggler uses and win the match. Many people use all their arsenal in their matches, doesn't mean they have to win...you are looking at it the wrong way. To the casuals Ziggler probably got much more over cause he gave Cena a big challenge and had them thinking on many times that he had Cena beat, which is what matters. He has already beaten Cena on PPV BTW. If anything it gave Ziggler more exposure. What would you have prefered? A normal match where Ziggler doesn't get to even the point of using any of his finishers, and Cena simply putting him away like a normal heel opponent? It was much better this way cause Ziggler hanged in there for a long time and showed he has it in him to play with the big dogs like Cena.

The used all his 'arsenal' argument is stupid, if anything getting to the point of using all your arsenal makes you look very competitive and credible in a match, even if you lose.

if we go by your logic, john Cena used all his arsenal against Rock at WM, but still couldn't beat Rock. Thats no way to book your Face of the company is it?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He didn't namedrop Bruno and Hogan for no reason. :kobe He mentioned how their reigns were easier and meant less than his because they had less of an intensive schedule than he did. Come on, pay attention to the content if you're going to criticize. Then again if you think The Rock did well then obviously paying attention to content is something you desperately avoid. :lol


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

Can someone tell me how they got Heyman out of ring? This forum crashed last night so couldn't ask then. That was weird. Did he not want Rock to have any more ammunition for verbal abuse?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Shawn Morrison said:


> it was the ending of a feud, Cena had to win it, so yeah the perfect way to book it was make Cena be able to get through the obstacles Ziggler uses and win the match. Many people use all their arsenal in their matches, doesn't mean they have to win...you are looking at it the wrong way. To the casuals Ziggler probably got much more over cause he gave Cena a big challenge and had them thinking on many times that he had Cena beat, which is what matters. He has already beaten Cena on PPV BTW. If anything it gave Ziggler more exposure. What would you have prefered? A normal match where Ziggler doesn't get to even the point of using any of his finishers, and Cena simply putting him away like a normal heel opponent? It was much better this way cause Ziggler hanged in there for a long time and showed he has it in him to play with the big dogs like Cena.
> 
> The used all his 'arsenal' argument is stupid, if anything getting to the point of using all your arsenal makes you look very competitive and credible in a match, even if you lose.
> 
> if we go by your logic, john Cena used all his arsenal against Rock at WM, but still couldn't beat Rock. Thats no way to book your Face of the company is it?


Wanna bet the feud isn't over and they continue next week because if so, then the match was pointless and the finish drove that point even further. If you want to build up Ziggler, keep the story going to make him look better, and have Langston make his effective presence felt, have Ziggler win last night. Of course it didn't happen because Cena needed the win, right? Don't cover for it.

And yes, it makes Ziggler weak. Ziggler used every move he has in his moveset and yet it couldn't put him away, especially with amount of effort he put in those moves? Even the interference of Langston did nothing and undercut him and his finisher. It made both look shit, period.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Majority of the show was...just horrible. Enjoyed Punk/Ryback, half of Ziggler/Cena and bits of the Punk/Rock promo. Punk's "YOU PEOPLE!" promos have gotten old to me. The Shield jumping Ryback has gotten to that point too.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> He didn't namedrop Bruno and Hogan for no reason. :kobe He mentioned how their reigns were easier and meant less than his because they had less of an intensive schedule than he did. Come on, pay attention to the content if you're going to criticize. Then again if you think The Rock did well then obviously paying attention to content is something you desperately avoid. :lol


he doesn't pay attention. he said so himself it's not what you say, but how you say it and crowd reaction. i guess that's how you rationalize when punk owns your guy on the mic. rock will always get the biggest reaction like cena always does on his promos. cena is the goat when it comes to saying contradictory bullshit that makes no sense with great conviction and everyone cheers and his fans on this very board applaud him. that shit is supposed to work on the casuals and kids, not hardcore wrestling fans, lol. content-wise punk always wins cuz he's the best there is on the stick. if you listen to what they are actually saying, punk always wins.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Crap show. And I mean shit. The 'highlight', a half hour promo? Even that was ruined by letting Punk bore up the mic for 12 excrutiating minutes - which meant by the time the Rock came I didn't even care. I thought I'd return to RAW briefly with the Rock, but that promo was shit, even the Rock was meh. 

Fucking garbage.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Apparently there were chants of "CM Gay" last night after Punk hugged Heyman in the ring. Wow, Florida, you really are the worst.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This is where I read too much into those stupid Did You Knows, but... did anyone else notice the twitter list thing? They were listing which wrestlers had the most followers, and besides the initial surprise at Chris Jericho not being there (due to him not being signed) I realised something. Zack Ryder should have been in the 5th spot, he has close to 1m followers where Miz has 800k. 

Like, it's a little thing, but it's something more than being overlooked here. That's purposeful omission. What did Zack Ryder actually do to deserve this? I'm convinced it's more than Vince + co "not seeing anything in him" now, this is vindictive. Maybe he's been messing around with Stephanie lol, I'd believe anything at this point...



JoeRulz said:


> Watched some Raw today. You know, bcuz of The Rock. His promo was great. Promos are not all about what you say, it's how you say it, it's how people react. Energy. Delivery. The Rock gets it. In my humble opinion, he COMPLETELY owned CP Munk last night. And I mean, COMPLETELY. You gotta be either a blind and biased Punk mark, or crazy Rock hater, to not to see it.


I wouldn't say so, and I like both of them pretty much the same.


JoeRulz said:


> he lost me, and reminded me why I so strongly dislike him, and since 2010 - his promos too.


Oh I get it. You'd have to be a biased Punk mark, or a crazy Rock hater... or a biased Punk hater? (Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at people saying this person owned the other like its real shit :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I really don't get the complaints of name dropping. Part of Punk's gimmick is that he is the longest reigning champion in 2 and a half decades. Why wouldn't he, as a heel, bash two of the longest WWE champions in history?



> This is where I read too much into those stupid Did You Knows, but... did anyone else notice the twitter list thing? They were listing which wrestlers had the most followers, and besides the initial surprise at Chris Jericho not being there (due to him not being signed) I realised something. Zack Ryder should have been in the 5th spot, he has close to 1m followers where Miz has 800k.
> 
> Like, it's a little thing, but it's something more than being overlooked here. That's purposeful omission. What did Zack Ryder actually do to deserve this? I'm convinced it's more than Vince + co "not seeing anything in him" now, this is vindictive. Maybe he's been messing around with Stephanie lol, I'd believe anything at this point...


Ryder actually pointed this out. My guess is WWE just wanted to push their new babyface and they don't really care about Ryder.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I feel bad for people that can't just enjoy that segment. It's the best thing WWE have done in at least six months.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

RAW was a sellout last night. http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/12695/wwe-raw-a-legit-sellout-the-miz-media-blitz-jericho

:rock4


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Wow, Florida, you really are the worst.


Just as the sun shines, and the rain rains, Florida will always remain Pat Patterson's underpants.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

BANKSY said:


> lol at people saying this person owned the other like its real shit :lol












(Y)


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone caught the fan in the Ziggler shirt immediately after Cena pinned Dolph. That reaction was golden XD


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw Thoughts*

Didn't bother watching Raw for the last 2 weeks because I knew they would be just filler garbage shows and judging by this show I didn't miss much and it was very easy to pick up on whats going on right now.

* Opening promo segment was bad. Cena pretty much delivered the type of promo that makes me dislike him a lot. Sucking up to the crowd way too much and making some really horrible childish jokes. The material was just not good at all. There is absolutely no heat on Cena's end for AJ. How am I meant to get into the reason why AJ screwed over Cena when whilst AJ is trying her best to put it over and give it some heat Cena is out there still acting without a care in the world. Its so frustrating. Ziggler also was not good at all. He came across very scripted and forced throughout his whole promo. For the first time, I was actually bothered with Ziggler's delivery and it sounded like he was trying way too hard. A far cry from the gold he was producing before TLC. The only good thing I could pick up from this segment is that it seems AJ's role has been stripped down quite a bit with Ziggler taking the lead, and with the little time she had she did really well. Much more natural, comfortable and better delivery than Ziggler with much better content than what Cena came with. Big E was also surprising given some mic time....eh, I found him to be really bland. Couldn't get into him but will give him a chance to grow on me. Bad start overall.

* Great match afterwards with Cena and Ziggler. They seem to mesh together really well together and had quite a bit of chemistry. Both worked the match really well. Cena can definitely have a great match brought out of him by better workers. The booking of this match however was mind boggling. You had AJ and Big E interfere a number of times in the match before being sent to the back. Cena took all of Zigger's finisher and Big E's interference and yet still won with 1 AA. What the actual fuck. This makes Ziggler look so weak. I can't believe WWE would book it like this. If you are going to book Ziggler to lose at least have him not coming out looking like a bitch. Just nonsensical.

* Eve vs Kaitlyn...meh. It was sloppy at times. Kaitlyn got some impressive offense in but she still needs to improve. Also Eve is way more over as a heel than Kaitlyn is as a face, if they want Kaitlyn to win the title and feud with AJ at Mania they need to seriously work on her. This was one of the few times I actually liked the booking of the count out finish as its a great to give Eve heat and also give a reason to continue the feud. It would be even better if they weren't already feuding for 4 months. Simple but smart booking decision though. Match felt like filler though.

* Team Hell No vs Team Rhode Scholars was a pretty good match. They said it was to prove that Rhode Scholars should be the number 1 contenders but didn't they already win the contenders spot at TLC? Either way, it was a good match for them to go over and cement themselves as the challengers. The injury angle on Bryan I'm fine with, they could have come up with something a little more creative but it's fine for what it is. Especially if they are looking to put the titles on Rhodes Scholars and build up to the break up of Team Hell No.

* Orton vs Slater was a filler match to help Orton be built back up as a RR contender. The RKO on the whole of 3MB was a bit unnecessary but it made look Orton look good. Nothing much more to say.

* Barrett vs Santino was another filler match, this time to put over Barrett as a strong IC champion. Santino was a little sloppy at times. The teasing of Steamboat and Barrett to put Wade over I thought was a nice touch.

* The Sheamus interview was cringe worthy as hell. I didn't find any of Sheamus's jokes funny and some of them you can't even relate to unless you are Irish. Did not enjoy.

* Cesaro vs Khali was essentially a replay of what happened at Main Event. I love Cesaro's European Uppercut and this made him look so strong. But this was not needed in the slightest.

* Sheamus vs Mahal was essentially a replay of Orton's match. Sheamus used a lot of childish humour which I did not like at all. For the first time Sheamus was actually really over in a show. More filler.

* Punk vs Ryback was a very good TLC TV match. They made Punk look a lot more stronger than they did at HIAC which was good. Not as much running away as before. Ryback had to sell a lot more than usual but was still put over as a beast. This had some brutal spots like Ryback dumping Punk over the top rope through the table. The ending we all saw coming, I liked that they blacked out the lights that was a nice touch that hasn't been done in a while. The Shield were used only for this one little segment which keeps their aura and mystique but I would have liked them to be used a bit more and better. Punk's facial expressions I thought were really intriguing and teases much more than before that The Shield are aligned with Punk as previously he sold that he didn't even know they were there. Overall good match, I'm glad that the Ryback/Shield storyline is continuing as I think its whats best for all of them if its handled the right way. Shield can't be compromised and made to look weak but at the same time Ryback needs a big win soon.

* Bryan and Kane are starting to wear a little thin now with their arguing. It got a bit ridiculous tonight and didn't like it as much as I did previously. However the prospect of another anger management segment with Dr. Shelby is awesome and could be extremely entertaining and hilarious. I can't wait for that next week.

* Really didn't get why the Kofi/Show match was so short. It just makes Kofi look like a bitch after just recently having an IC title run. I understand the need of having the WHC on the show but please use him better than this. Complete waste.

* The Rock/CM Punk confrontation was excellent. Punk's "pipebomb" at the beginning of the segment was a little bit too long but I still consider it to be one of the best promo's that he's done in a long while, perhaps ever. Punk had that brutal honesty and conviction behind the delivery of his promo which he's known for and for the most part delivered it to the tee. Say what you will about breaking kayfabe, I don't think anyone could deliver the type of promo's that sometimes Punk delivers because at the end of the day, its about how the promo is delivered and Punk has so much conviction and passion behind his words that I think people underestimate how supposedly "easy" it is to do. This was classic Punk through and through. Then The Rock comes out and interrupts him and shows in one promo that he was indeed held back in the Cena feud to make Cena look good. Because Rock came in full throttle and brought his A game in typical Rock fashion. A great mixture of humour and intensity from Rock as he tore apart nearly everything Punk said in the beginning. Punk was not given a lot of opportunities to go back and forth with Rock but when he did he showed that he could more than hang with Rock in a promo. "Your arms are just too short to box with God" is a statement that I'm not going to forget in a long time because of the impact it made. Incredible statement. But for me, its Rock 1 Punk 0. But we're the true winners here, hopefully the start to a very memorable feud.

Overall the show was pretty average, a lot of filler. The opening segment didn't deliver at all for the most part and was followed up with some head scratching booking. The TLC match was very good but of course this was all about Rock and Punk who both delivered to their fullest.

2.5/5


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Apparently there were chants of "CM Gay" last night after Punk hugged Heyman in the ring. Wow, Florida, you really are the worst.


fucking hell! fpalm nothing like casual homophobia...keep it classy, florida!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ZeDude said:


> Anyone caught the fan in the Ziggler shirt immediately after Cena pinned Dolph. That reaction was golden XD


Yeah, he was like "Cmon, really?"


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

cena was great last night. Good promo and great match.

Cena was mad over.

2013 is going to be a great year for him. Ziggler didnt need to win that match, he apparently won at ss and at TLC. This exposure with cena is doing him wonders.

Punk was actually good on the mic when rock came out. Before that he nearly killed me with his bland promo.

Rock had a nightmare. The man was terrible. Probably due to lack of practice.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> cena was great last night. Good promo and great match.
> 
> Cena was mad over.
> 
> ...


I find that punk generally works better in his promos if he's got someone in front of him to antagonize. otherwise he can get real boring real quick.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> it was the ending of a feud, Cena had to win it, so yeah the perfect way to book it was make Cena be able to get through the obstacles Ziggler uses and win the match. Many people use all their arsenal in their matches, doesn't mean they have to win...you are looking at it the wrong way. To the casuals Ziggler probably got much more over cause he gave Cena a big challenge and had them thinking on many times that he had Cena beat, which is what matters. He has already beaten Cena on PPV BTW. If anything it gave Ziggler more exposure. What would you have prefered? A normal match where Ziggler doesn't get to even the point of using any of his finishers, and Cena simply putting him away like a normal heel opponent? It was much better this way cause Ziggler hanged in there for a long time and showed he has it in him to play with the big dogs like Cena.
> 
> The used all his 'arsenal' argument is stupid, if anything getting to the point of using all your arsenal makes you look very competitive and credible in a match, even if you lose.
> 
> if we go by your logic, john Cena used all his arsenal against Rock at WM, but still couldn't beat Rock. Thats no way to book your Face of the company is it?


No he looks weak as hell as he hit 4 finishers while getting pinned with just one from Cena. How anyone can say it made ziggler look good is a joke


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Also the crowd popped when ryback stepped up the ladder.

Dont know why they are burring him. The guy has lost to punk every single time and apparently gets trashed by the shield.

Hes nearly ruined.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

ZeDude said:


> Anyone caught the fan in the Ziggler shirt immediately after Cena pinned Dolph. That reaction was golden XD


Saw it too, proper laughed. EXACTLY how I felt. but it was a very good match, so that kinda made up for it, I thought.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as Ziggie is done with Cena after RR I have no problem with Cena winning because this feud is beyond rapair.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Watched some Raw today. You know, bcuz of The Rock. His promo was great. Promos are not all about what you say, it's how you say it, it's how people react. Energy. Delivery. The Rock gets it. In my humble opinion, he COMPLETELY owned CP Munk last night. And I mean, COMPLETELY. *You gotta be either a blind and biased Punk mark, or crazy Rock hater, to not to see it.* Punk's promo was good at the beginning, but he completely lost the track down the road. The moment he tried to get some cheap heat with Bruno and Hogan name dropping, he lost me, and reminded me why I so strongly dislike him, and since 2010 - his promos too. His stuff just seems all over the place. He comes across as a cheap imitation of... fucking something, with all those name droppings and crybaby bitchings all the time. Same old shit like Cena from last year: movies, schedule, etc. Really? What if The Rock brought up the vanilla midget stuff, Punk carrying the midcard title, etc? The Rock could've BURY him in million different ways. I am sick and tired of Punk's "OMG TEH SHOOTZ", and I don't even watch WWE, lol. I sympathize with all of you who have to suffer from Punk, tbh.
> 
> Other:
> 
> ...


Or you've just gotta have a slightly differing opinion but I figure I'll take your word for it since I'm too weak to form an opinion of my own.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What the hell was going on with Cena's opening promo anyway? He's like a dancing clown coming out to welcome the fans to the circus, the guy has seriously become a parody of himself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Green Light said:


> What the hell was going on with Cena's opening promo anyway? He's like a dancing clown coming out to welcome the fans to the circus, the guy has seriously become a parody of himself.


He was excited for THE FIRST WIENER JOKE OF THE YEAR~!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Raise your hands for a wave in honor of AJs wiener joke.
So much win right there.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate when Cena is in company shill mode .

WELL WE GOT A GREAT SHOW TONIGHT FOLKS.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

One of the main things I liked about Raw is they're finally downsizing AJ's role. Thank god.

Of course she'll win the divas title at some point in 2013, but that's fine with me. The constant main eventing, in every story, 4 segments a show looks to be over. Which is good. 

I've got no problem with her winning the divas title and wrestling with it thought. That's cool.

And I agree a lot with the person who said Punk is better on the mic when he's interacting with someone. He is. He's really really good when there is someone else there.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> I hate when Cena is in company shill mode .
> 
> WELL WE GOT A GREAT SHOW TONIGHT FOLKS.


Pretty much played right into Punk's hands and his promo later in the night. Especially the part about the "universe" expecting a circus like atmosphere.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The Rock can be as cheesy as John Cena at times, but he does it in a skillful way mixing comedy and seriousness and intensity to produce excellent promos. Punk and Rock were both brilliant, last night.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, that last half hour with Punk and *especially THE ROCK *was tremendous.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

That`s how you sell a feud to crowd, both were intense. Punk is very good at mic , Rock was good too but he can get better, this feud is so good it can only get better.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Figure4Leglock said:


> That`s how you sell a feud to crowd


You mean you don't smile, laugh, take your hat off, scratch your head, and laugh some more?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

moonmop said:


> You mean you don't smile, laugh, take your hat off, scratch your head, and laugh some more?


Exactly :cool2


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Amuroray said:


> Also the crowd popped when ryback stepped up the ladder.
> 
> Dont know why they are burring him. The guy has lost to punk every single time and apparently gets trashed by the shield.
> 
> Hes nearly ruined.


you'd get trashed if you were jumped by three guys too. 

he's also lost to punk by screwy means every time they've had a match. it's not like punk is beating him clean. both times ryback had the match won.

come on, people. think!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

GOON, POV on Ryback and the world in general?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> GOON, POV on Ryback and the world in general?


ryback is fine for what he is. he's not there to be a work horse and put on clinics and the sooner people realize that, the sooner they will stop being miserable every week watching the show.

world is in a dire state atm. rg3's injury on sunday broke my heart and i haven't been the same since.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

GOON The Legend said:


> ryback is fine for what he is. he's not there to be a work horse and put on clinics and the sooner people realize that, the sooner they will stop being miserable every week watching the show.
> 
> world is in a dire state atm. rg3's injury on sunday broke my heart and i haven't been the same since.


Shit that bad? Damn dawg. Here at least you still got your yacht, yo.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

"Your arms are just too short to box with God."

Got erect after that line.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a great time watching Raw last night and I'm actually excited to watch Smackdown for the first time in about 5 years (if you don't count the 5am reruns that play at the diner after a night of drinking). 

-High Points
1. Cena vs Ziggler was a great match but the finish was bad. Actually saw some WRESTLING moves like SUPLEXES on tv. Completely awed. Why can't every match on TV be this good, they used to be back in like 06...
2. Ryback vs CM Punk. Both looked strong, the Shield interference helped keep heat on them, and Punk, and make Ryback still look strong. Really can't wait to see how this pans out.
3. Antonio Cesaro. This man has it all. I can't wait to see how his career turns out
4. Rhodes Scholars vs Hell No. I think that the titles will finally change hands at the Rumble. Hopefully in a tables match?
5. Rock vs CM Punk promo. Absolutely epic, see my thoughts in the official thread.

Lows
- Wade Barret vs Santino. Just let Barret fight someone credible, maybe the Miz
- Orton & Sheamus vs 3MB. I get it 3MB is the new JOB squad, but it wasn't necessary. 
- Cena beating Ziggler on tv. Made no sense. 
- Big Show knocks out Kofi in 30 seconds. 'Nuff said.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

What's ironic are the people who say, "I only enjoyed the last 20 minutes." YOU ARE A SOAP OPERA GUY THEN and you don't care about the wrestling part so don't complain about the wrestling part. Its because of YOU that Vince McMahon does all these stupid fake promos and a million storylines....to feed people like you. 

And guess what..i'm a storyline guy myself and you'll never hear me complaining about the matches because I get what I deserve. I want to be fed fake storylines and that's what I'm getting. How many people do you ever hear say, "Great Matches!!! Shoots are worthless"


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Stad. said:


> Gotta love Rock316 red repping me cause he's mad his boy got shit on tonight by the best in the world. :lmao
> 
> How in the world can anyone say Punk did not own Rock on the mic tonight?? :lmao


b/c the promo battle started once both were in the ring. not before. at the very least they were even, which is pretty impressive for







considering he doesn't need to break kayfabe to be effective on the microphone. not to mention the fact that he refrains himself from using all sorts of material that could bury punk at any time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Putting down Punk cuz of his style? Epic fail. They all have their own styles, one is no better than the other. And Punk could bury Rock too, let's not pretend he didn't hold back a little.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

K.W.H. said:


> Putting down Punk cuz of his style? Epic fail. They all have their own styles, one is no better than the other. And *Punk could bury Rock too*, let's not pretend he didn't hold back a little.


:ti


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Im a bit surprised to see a several people saying that rock obliterated Punk... I mean both sides did great and I liked Punk the better, but saying that one guy dominated the other is just retarded.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think people are also overlooking other things in the promo. Yes, Punk's quote of "boxing with God" was classic and will go down as another memorable quote for Punk and his career but rewind to his words in his rebuttal. Despite saying he would kick Rock's ass, he didn't have a problem or he didn't care that the Rock has a movie schedule or that he makes sporadic appearances as opposed to Cena making that ALWAYS the focal point of why he had a "beef" with Rock. That's another reason why that whole segment worked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HERE WE GO WITH THE BURYING AGAIN. IT'S AS IF THE LOGIC OF WHAT THAT PROMO WAS SUPPOSED TO DO SHOOTS IN ONE EAR AND DIRECTLY OUT THE OTHER WHILE YOU RAISE YOUR PITCHFORK.



> not to mention the fact that he refrains himself from using all sorts of material that could bury punk at any time.


Perhaps...hear me out here...it wasn't designed in the promo/being saved for another week/was a bad idea. Probably because they were trying to let each guy get their's. Simple ass logic.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK so I just got through watching the highlights of Raw (by that I mean the good segments).

I don't know about others but I guess I wasn't AS enamored with the ending. 

The delivery of Punk was great, no disagreement. I loved his line about Rock's arms being just too short to box with God. Excellent stuff. However...the Fed has made it very obvious with this promo that Punk, sadly, only knows how to do one kind of promo well, and that's a worked shoot. Only when Punk is blurring the lines between reality and kayfabe and he's given free reign to whine and bitch about the treatment he and others receive in the back is he at the very top of his game. I believe that's probably because its a major bone of contention between himself and the WWE. When it comes to other styles of promos, like babyface ones for example, Punk really isn't that good. He feels out of place. 

My bigger problem with Punk's portion of the promo war last night was that he spent way, way too much of it harping on the fans. And no, I'm not saying that attacking the fans is a bad thing, I think its great...in the correct portion. Think of the successful mega heels of the past-Trips in 2000, Flair in the 80s, etc etc. How many times did they really address the fans themselves in their promos, insulting them and saying they were idiots and losers? It was done very much in passing. Triple H would be verbally attacking Cactus Jack and in doing so, would make a flippant remark towards the fans which expressed his views of them. He'd say something like "Cactus Jack is a washed up, psychotic loser...which probably explains why people in this city cheer for him." Their heel character was established by how they acted and their interaction with other wrestlers, babyface and heel alike. Punk's promo last night consisted 90% of just insulting the fans, and while that's all well and good, there's very little substance behind it. It was like he was coming flat out and saying "I'm the heel, BOO ME!" Just not what I prefer.

Rock I'm going to be a little more critical of. I find it so disappointing to see Rock's current promo delivery and substance in the past year. Rock from 1997-2002 was absolutely, without a doubt, the peak of his character. Back then, his delivery was golden every single week-the right emphasis on the right words, the pauses at the correct time, the gruffness in his voice, all of it. Rock now...he's lost that, I'm sorry to say. And this isn't just another "well Attitude > PG" thing, I'm coming from somewhere else. Notice how Rock today has to repeat himself a LOT of the time. "Punk, lemme tell you something...let me tell you something..." The confidence he had before seems kind of diminished. Old Rock almost never did that. The whole thing makes it seem like he's nervous or agitated, so his mind is racing a mile a minute and he's just trying to say shit. The Rock of old would pause at the appropriate times-current Rock just continues talking so he can cram as much into a sentence as possible. 

Then, there's Rock's humor. Its like Dwayne Johnson has completely forgotten what made Rock awesome and hilarious in the first place. It was the fact that he was being deadly serious, incredibly insulting in a mocking way and yet wasn't trying in the least bit to be funny. His face was like...well, a Rock-he had this look of aggression and annoyance, but it was very solid and confident at the same time. Everything he said was a by product of who he was. Roody poo candy ass, it doesn't matter, know your role, etc. Now, its like his catchphrases and what he says ARE who he is. And he seems to try way too hard. Cookie puss? I was legitimately embarrassed at that. Talking about Punk tattooing M&Ms on his butt cheek? What the fuck? Popeye on crack and 'toot toot!'? His promos don't seem to have a real point aside from throwing in stuff between his newest attempts at comedy. Old Rock, it all flowed perfectly-everything was intertwined and came off as this form of sledgehammer wit that crushed guys. Nothing in the promo was wasted, and it all had a point. Now, you can cut just about everything Rock says except for a few words. Its like all he's saying is filler.

I HATED how they treated Ziggler in the match against Cena. Fuck this stupid ass company for catering so heavily to this jerk in jorts. There's losing and then there's making your opponent look bad, and that's what Cena did. He takes like...3 finishers and kicks out. Dolph takes 1 and he's done. It makes Dolph's moves look like nothing and Dolph himself look like this weak loser who gets beaten so easily, when he had help from TWO people! Ugh, I despised that.

Rest of the show was bleh. Incredibly impressive seeing Cesaro lift Khali, though. Probably the best match of Khali's career. The TLC we all knew wasn't getting a clean ending, and I hope Punk and Ryback are done. 3MB looked like the biggest jobbers in history. Kofi-Big Show was totally pointless. Speaking of pointless, why was Brad Maddox on the show period? The guy is being so badly wasted and they've made it so obvious that he was this gigantic deus ex machina used to write themselves out of the Ryback situation in October. I am curious to see Rock/Punk at this point, though. I guess the show did at least sell that somewhat.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:rock4 The Mark Wars are funny because, as the 'IWC' the consensus its the smarter wrestling fanbase but reading the VAST majority makes you wonder how flawed that theory is. 

Rock and Punk after the segment is over "_Damn we Killed it tonight, both are rebuttals meshed well and im sure we talked enough of them into some seats, Great Job_"

apparantly wrestling's finest minds on the internet "_ZOMG PUNK KILD ROCK 2NIHT, NAA ROCK KILLED WID DA JOKES AND PUNK DIDNT EVEN SAY NTTIN BAC!_"

I presume this is the outbreak from Rock/Cena last year where it legitimately came off they weren't working in tandem when it came to their promo work but the general idea in a promo is you work of each other, last night's promo's between Rock and Punk is a masterclass in a heel and face working together to create something great. 

When did this shit become equivalent to rap battles?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :rock4 The Mark Wars are funny because, as the 'IWC' the consensus its the smarter wrestling fanbase but reading the VAST majority makes you wonder how flawed that theory is.
> 
> Rock and Punk after the segment is over "_Damn we Killed it tonight, both are rebuttals meshed well and im sure we talked enough of them into some seats, Great Job_"
> 
> ...


:lmao Exactly. The best promos are when the people work with each other. You're not trying 'own' the opponent, you're trying to make the feud interesting. People here want it to be real, I believe.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It started when marks who would rather obsess over one person than actually enjoy wrestling started over-analyzing everything and blatantly and shamelessly trying to re-write history in order to make their hero look good.*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

So many sad bastards out there who can't just accept this was a good fucking promo. 

Fuck who you support, it was a good fucking promo.



Brye said:


> :lmao Exactly. The best promos are when the people work with each other. You're not trying 'own' the opponent, you're trying to make the feud interesting. People here want it to be real, I believe.


You think they would be ecstatic considering it a rarity to get a good fucking promo like we did.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

one thing always bugs me about when punk and rock are both in the ring talking: there is no taking turns. rock talks like 75% of the time and there is punk just standing there looking at him like he has nothing to say back. that's not cm punk at all. he always has something to say. that shit always bugs me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk made Ryback look like a million bucks but I was pissed when they went to commercials.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The marks talking about who owned whom is pretty bad, but not as bad as some of the posters here pretending to be impartial when every other one of their post on the subject shows that's not true.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I hate commercials during matches. Obviously, I know we gotta have breaks but I still hate it. TLC match was great, we all knew Punk was probably gonna win thanks to Shield, not sure why people whined about the ending. And Brock would never show up on Raw to cost Ryback, if anything he would cost Rock the title at Rumble instead.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i hate how they couldn't find a way for punk to beat ryback without the shield or anyone else interfering. like have him win by outsmarting ryback, but still making him look weaker. like he won by being a little smart and lucky type of thing. instead, it's just the straight up same old run in by the shield which was the first time i didn't get excited about when it happened. they've just done the same exact thing too many times and everyone in the building knew it would happen again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> You think they would be ecstatic considering it a rarity to get a good fucking promo like we did.


I'd just like to point out that just because something is good when compared to something bad, that doesn't automatically make it good. That's like saying the people of the mid-west who get hit with a flood should be ecstatic because by comparison, it wasn't as bad as the tornadoes they're usually used to.

I thought the segment was pretty solid overall but there were parts of it that I wasn't a fan of.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Honestly, the only good part of Raw was the Punk/Rock mic battle. I'd say Cena/Ziggler was pretty good but they ruined it with that bad ending, great match nontheless. 

On another subject, I'm struggling to find why anyone thought Punk's promo before The Rock got out there was good. Seriously. I mean, I guess he was telling the truth (breaking kayfabe) and you could see the conviction on his face, but it was extremely long-winded and all over the place. At one time it looked like he forgot what he was going to say next and just re-phrased a line he said a couple of minutes ago. It got boring a couple of moments before the commercial break started. And a lot of it was cheap heat. Yeah, he's a heel... I get it. He did some good heel work but there was far too much shots at the crowd. Maybe it was all to associate the people with the People's Champ, so I guess it works out in the end. But man, was that boring. He kind of killed the live crowd, IMO. Plus, where the hell did Heyman go? I'm sure we all want some Heyman/Rock mic work. Right? *


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing episode. Good matches, and epic promo by both Punk and Rock at the end. Looking forward to this feud A LOT with Rock's opponent happy to play a traditional heel, though I think he shouldn't have mentioned Kidd as that was a little to Face-ish, unless he's getting pushed in which case go right ahead.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Michael Cole ‏@MichaelCole
If you weren't laughing out loud at both rock and @CMPunk you have missed the whole point of what they do. Entertain


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Michael Cole ‏@MichaelCole
> If you weren't laughing out loud at both rock and @CMPunk you have missed the whole point of what they do. Entertain


I don't know if laughing out loud is the right term but he's on the right track there.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> Amazing episode. Good matches, and epic promo by both Punk and Rock at the end. Looking forward to this feud A LOT with Rock's opponent happy to play a traditional heel, though I think he shouldn't have mentioned Kidd as that was a little to Face-ish, unless he's getting pushed in which case go right ahead.


reading posts like yours makes me think i should really quit watching wrestling. i wish i could enjoy it like you do. like i just now realized it was a very good episode, but in my mind it was all mostly a letdown. i can't help but mostly focus on the negatives. 

cenas promo to start raw was horrible. why was he acting like the host of the show? his jokes were corny as always when ziggler came out. his match with ziggler was really good, but the ending of it was hulk hogan type superhero garbage that we are all supposed to be too "sophisticated" for in 2013. punk/ryback was very good, but the fucking super predictable run in by the shield again. i have been loving the shield, but this was the first time it was just too predictable and done before. punk was very good in his promo, but ran out of stuff to say at the end and the rock was great in delivery, but lacking in good content. 

wrestling wise the highlight for me was cesaro's springboard euro-uppercut and then his finisher on khali, but the match overall was crap cuz khali is crap. for what vince was planning to be an all out blockbuster show on paper it was, but i can't help but focus on what wasn't right about it. maybe i should just quit.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Cena was great. He had the crowd in his hand 10 seconds in. His match was really good too. 


My beef with Punk is that he *needs* these ''shoots'' to get over. Give anybody else that script and they get over as much as him. My inital thoughts on his promo were ''It took him a year to come up with that?'' That should have been the first promo he did on the night he returned from mitb2011.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chingo Bling said:


> Cena was great. He had the crowd in his hand 10 seconds in. His match was really good too.
> 
> 
> My beef with Punk is that he *needs* these ''shoots'' to get over. Give anybody else that script and they get over as much as him. My inital thoughts on his promo were ''It took him a year to come up with that?'' That should have been the first promo he did on the night he returned from mitb2011.


Disagreed, imo. It takes delivery and charisma to cut a promo like that. And his '09 promos completely kill the theory that he needs to do a worked shoot to succeed. I wouldn't even consider what he said last night to be a shoot other than perhaps the Brodus Clay stuff.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Raw finished airing in Australia, Rock/Punk was pretty solid but could have been better. Still, pretty good show. I can't wait to read through this thread, and see everyone's reaction to Cena beating Ziggler after over coming the odds, lol Nostalgia and Ziggler Mark. Cesaro hitting the neutralizer on Khali again was great. The TLC match was also pretty solid but nothing spectacular. Team Hell No vs Rhode Scholars could have been longer. And poor Kofi, what did he do to deserve this. Cena Vs Ziggler was an awesome match, I might not be a Ziggler fan but I can see why everybody else is.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Really, really had high hopes for this episode (we are on the RTWM afterall), but there was really nothing special or worthwhile at all with the exception of Punk/Rock at the end (and even that still had some iffy moments). Cena opening the show with the ass-kissing, crowd-pandering, carney shtick really set the tone for how this year will probably go. I'm a huge Ziggler fan, but once Cena kicked out of just 2 of Zigglers finishers, I skipped the match (and big surprise, Cena won it, don't even care how).

What else did we get:
Kaitlyn vs Eve (for the 932482373th time)
Rhodes Scholars vs Team Hell No (for the 932482373th time)
Orton vs Slater (Ultra-mega-star vs jobber--wonder who will win)
Barrett vs Santino (Huge Barrett fan, but it was just okay)
Cesaro vs Khali (Because we didn't just see this last week--only the presence of Nattie made it worthwhile)
Sheamus vs Mahal (another nonsense match, just a carbon copy serving the same purpose as Orton's earlier)
Punk vs Ryback (Entertaining enough, Punk did some good selling, Ryback looked dominant, Shield tends to improve things even if they looked awfully weak)

And these were just the matches mind you, I don't remember a single segment outside of the awkward Maddox/Heyman exchange.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I'd just like to point out that just because something is good when compared to something bad, that doesn't automatically make it good. That's like saying the people of the mid-west who get hit with a flood should be ecstatic because by comparison, it wasn't as bad as the tornadoes they're usually used to.
> 
> I thought the segment was pretty solid overall but there were parts of it that I wasn't a fan of.


What a silly comparison. Sure, tornadoes kill people but so can floods.

It was a good promo man. Why can't you accept this?

EDIT: NM, just seen your previous post.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Watched the TLC match again, man the place was going crazy when Ryback was on top of the ladder after knocking The Shield out the ring. I kinda wish they had let him win but reversed/voided the decision somehow just to see the reaction (much like Jericho in 2000)


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :rock4 The Mark Wars are funny because, as the 'IWC' the consensus its the smarter wrestling fanbase but reading the VAST majority makes you wonder how flawed that theory is.
> 
> Rock and Punk after the segment is over "_Damn we Killed it tonight, both are rebuttals meshed well and im sure we talked enough of them into some seats, Great Job_"
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. The promo was indeed a perfect example of how two guys work together to create a compelling whole. I'm not so sure it's about remnants from the Rock vs Cena feud though. I just think that some people cling so desperately to their favorites, and the opposite for the guys they don't like, that they treat it as if it was real. As if Rock and Punk actually tried to make each other look bad.

The whole "Rock just destroyed Punk with his arguments" and vice versa just become an hilarious example of childish ignorance when the promo included other parts like Rock saying how great Punk is and talking about how Punk knocked him out cold and embarrassed him. That's as far as trying to bury the other guy as you come.

But I guess you could also take it as a testament to how great these two guys are if they actually make some grown up people (I assume) treat it like it's real. That's a more positive view on it than the alternative.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Are people really surprised at how shitty Raw is? This is how Vince books most of the time. A few big moments (Cena/Ziggler, TLC and Rock/Punk) and the rest is dog shit. They did the exact same thing with WM, you had the top 3 big matches, then they barely even built up the WHC title match and the rest of the card wasn't even that great. Why? Cuz the card was sold on the headliners, so Vince never felt he had to make the effort for the rest of the show. Raw was the same way, people kept watching for Rock and he never even showed up till the end. I hope the ratings sucked though, maybe Vince will learn to put more effort in everything else instead of just one or two things like a lazy ass. He truly has lost his mojo, certainly not the marketing genius he once was. My 11 year old cousin can outbook Vince at this point, hell he's even come with a few ideas that were better then most of the angles last year. That's pretty bad.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Was a decent RAW without the filler (check out the Hulu Plus version of the show --- they had the opening segment with Ziggler/Cena, Ziggler versus Cena, Team Hell No versus Rhodes Scholars, the TLC Match for the WWE Title, and then the Punk promo featuring Rock's return and return promo --- they basically just cut out the filler haha). Looking forward to the next RAW, hoping WWE can actually book it so that it seems like less filler up until the third hour --- which could easily happen if they spread out the use of Punk, Ryback, & The Sheild IMO...


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Was I the only one who felt embarrassed watching the exchange between Rock n punk? There were numerous times when it could have ended and it just kept going. Really awkward.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Let the fangirls fight over who 'owned' who in the Rock/Punk promo.

Like I could give the slightest fuck.

I'm from the people who appreciate both Punk and Rock and I enjoyed the promo for the most part. 

What I didn't like was the length of Punk's promo which who got cut from a fucking commercial. I also didn't like Rock's jokes on Punk - they felt fucking stupid and out of place. He should have been serious throughout the whole promo without lowering himself to the level of Cena. 

Rest of the show:
Cena being cringeworthy per usual. 
Cena/Ziggler a very good match with a meh ending.
Diva's match - skipped
Barrett shitting on Santino/Steamboat backstage was so fine. Thought I don't get why is Barrett being wasted on somebody like Santino. Give him credible opponents and mic time... fuck sake.
THN vs Rhodes Scholars - Twice in this match I felt bad - Kane slipping twice on the top rope and Bryan injuring himself.
3MB vs Orton/Sheamus - Enjoyed. Some funny/awkward moments in Sheamus vs Mahal 
Maddox/Heyman backstage - still don't get it.
Cezaro vs Khali - got nervous they might put Khali over him. That uppercut from the ropes and finisher!!!!!!
Punk/Ryback was very good.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> What I didn't like was the length of Punk's promo which who got cut from a fucking commercial. I also didn't like Rock's jokes on Punk - they felt fucking stupid and out of place. He should have been serious throughout the whole promo without lowering himself to the level of Cena.


What's this whole "He should of been serious". Do you people know who the Rock is? Even when he and Austin fueded, even when he returned from getting destroyed the night after Mania 17, he still called him out in only the way he knows how. When the Rock gets attacked, he'll get as serious as always. He was serious with Cena in Boston and Cena was in the corner smirking like some underground psychopath. It's ONE WAY or another...which is it.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> What's this whole "He should of been serious". Do you people know who the Rock is? Even when he and Austin fueded, even when he returned from getting destroyed the night after Mania 17, he still called him out in only the way he knows how. When the Rock gets attacked, he'll get as serious as always. He was serious with Cena in Boston and Cena was in the corner smirking like some underground psychopath. It's ONE WAY or another...which is it.


Who the fuck do you think you are? Rock's brother?

I know who he is. I've been a fan of his since he fucking debuted. Still didn't like his jokes.

Get it?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Matches i can takeor leave i tuned in for the mic stand off we knew was due, Punk played the easy stroke off putting himself against the people from the off in true heel style knowing he;s going into the feud with the peoples champ.

Rock came out did what he does, usual daft references, crowd chanting and perfect delivery, but Punk stood mic to mic, one on one with the great one, and did it better.... 

I thought the delivery to the Rock, the you were great, and we're glad your back but this is my house now and i make the rules mother' fucker! pitch was excellently delivered and the stand off was better in half an hour than the Cena build up and match combined. Cant wait to see these guys build to the match, they both played the cards/sides brilliantly. 

Your arms are too short to box with God. i'd loved that to be the fade to black last line... awesome.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Wonder if anything substantial storyline-wise will come of the whole "Vince investigating Punk" thing. Maybe a super stable of stables (with a dominant storyline heading into 'Mania), with Punk/Heyman/Lesnar revealed to be working with the Sheild (Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns) and possibly Ziggler & AJ & Langston. Would be cool if they booked it right with Ziggler maybe cashing in after a Sheild interference (possibly with Sheild capturing the Tag-Titles earlier in the night - giving them four championships Tag, WWE & World). Would be cool IMO. Punk would probably proclaim that his Revolution had arrived, calling the super stable Revolution. Could see them later on capturing the Divas title (AJ), and having Reigns capture the US Title, with Langston similarly capturing the IC Title; after each of those titles had a transitional face champion win it from the heels currently holding those titles (Eve, Barrett, & Cesaro), or in a multi-way match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The entire Punk/Ryback feud was horrible. It was predictable as all hell and both guys came out of it looking like shit.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Rock came out did what he does, usual daft references, crowd chanting and perfect delivery, but Punk stood mic to mic, one on one with the great one, and did it better....


+1


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Saw raw today for the first time in months and it wasn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be, you guys are too picky.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone saying Cena was great, or even good on Monday, are either:

1) That much of a Cena fan/mark/defender/follower
2) Are that indifferent with what he does
3) Just accept that kind of promo as "good" in a stagnant business

Cena has his great moments, he has his bad moments but it was neither. It was horrible.

By the way, Ziggler wasn't any better either. Maybe he didn'tcare or he was nervous but Dolph was pretty bad. And AJ needs to fuck off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> *Anyone saying Cena was great, or even good on Monday, are either:
> 
> 1) That much of a Cena fan/mark/defender/follower
> 2) Are that indifferent with what he does
> ...


Truth. 

and I feel bad for Ziggles, it seems like anybody who feuds with Cena has to put themselves on a strict crappy professional level so that Cena can protect his position while others just flock around afterwards.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

John Cena has lowered the bar in general for WWE. It's sad really.


----------



## Cash (Mar 27, 2005)

Punk and Rock segment. Punk was awesome 9/10. Rock was cringeworthy at times. It made me think he was old and not cool. 6/10


----------

